# Naruto 597 Prediction Thread [Read OP; yes, that means YOU]



## Fay (Aug 1, 2012)

Predict away !

Announcement​


> Jump *double issue* 36-37 = on sale 8/6 = Naruto 596
> 8/13 = No Jump week
> Jump issue 38 = on sale 8/20 = Naruto 597



Rules:


			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 1, 2012)

Year of kakashi kicks in full force

Double bijuu dama is launched at tobi. kakashi warps one so as to make sure that tobi is hit(in this dimension and the other one.)

Madara steps in soon after this, possibly disposing of tobi.


----------



## Fay (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree Kakashiiiiiiii pek!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2012)

they try the same thing with a bijuudama


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 1, 2012)

Gabe said:


> they try the same thing with a bijuudama



Then tobi will use rinnegan powers


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi starts showing the first of his hidden cards. Rinnegan and I hope the Ichibi.


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2012)

big revelations next chapter and i hope,truly hope tobi will start using the Rinnegan.he's got to do it,now that his S/T cant protect him any longer.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Aug 1, 2012)

Next chapter No-One compliments Kakashi on figuring out a potential weakness, then implies they're all to weak to do anything, will then extend barrier around Gedo (to prevent lol warping).

Kakashi will say he's getting a grasp on how to counter No-One but his chakra is almost gone (switches to Raikiri/shows a new ranged Raikiri variation)

Bee and Gai + Naruto still combo attacking, the chapter is presented from Kakashis viewpoint at the back of the aforementioned three, so we might see what he is cooking up/plotting from all he's seeing.

I expect mainly talking then a series of small reveals and maybe a scene switch for a few panels.
Maybe showing Madara leaving the Gokage/trapping them in a barrier so he leaves without interference, raising Madara and Masked Guy Identities questions.


----------



## Talis (Aug 1, 2012)

Edit title? 
Or is there a chapter after all again?
The Color page will be about Tobito being revealed i am 99.99% sure, why else will there be a colored page again?


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 1, 2012)

The team launches two rasengans/bijuu bombs/chakra balls/whatever at Tobi. One of them gets Kamui'd, the other is not. Tobi gets hit because no matter if he phases or not, he will get hit.

Kamui gg.


----------



## Talis (Aug 1, 2012)

They can basically crack that mask any moment now, Naruto just has to make a FRS in front of Kakashi while Kamuing it.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2012)

Prediction you say...?

THE MASK IS GOING TO BREAK


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn it, they hadn't broken his mask. Another obvious cliff hanger pushed back a chapter.

Damn it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 1, 2012)

they've figured out how to hit tobi. this could force tobi to to start using the supreme eye, rinnegan.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 1, 2012)

Does it say color pages next chap?


----------



## Talis (Aug 1, 2012)

Nobody else surprised for the already upcoming colored pages?
We already had one just last week already, this colored chapter *must *be one of Tobi's face.

it says: *The attack finally landed! Next time, incandescent color page!

*I am pretty sure it's the reveal.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 1, 2012)

yeah, there will be colour page in next issue!

here's the preview page!


----------



## son_michael (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi briefly explains how rasengan hit tobi. Kakashi comes to the realization that tobi is also using kamui. Naruto and gai are both like" hows that possible?" and kakashi thinks to himself that there is only 1 way, but before he can elaborate further.. tobi attacks them and tries his hardest to keep kakashi from talking.

"don't say it!"  

As tobi freaks out and attacks, naruto and gai catch him off guard, tobi is forced to use his jutsu and kakashi kamui's him again. Tobi falls to his knees in pain and the mask shatters. Naruto and gai look on in shock and the chapter ends with kakashi's face saying

"there's no doubt about it...you are"


----------



## Daryoon (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi has a plan, but he needs more chakra! He'll have to pop some (soldier) pills. But that means taking his mask off... Naruto has to focus on attacking Tobi, though, and at last lands the mask-cracking blow...

The chapter ends with a colour spread showing unmasked Kakashi/Tobito.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

naruto getting 3rd *lead CP* in 4 weeks.!!!..that's unprecedented for a manga...
i am hoping another CP for chapter 600..

for the chapter i only expect kakashi dissecting tobi's ninjutsu to other three...it will end with a raging tobi going full offensive....if anything extra,then sasuke asking oro who tobi is.....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi gives a quick explanation about Kamui and the nature of Tobi's jutsu that resembles it, then the team starts with another counter attack but Tobi decides to start using the Rin'negan's jutsus.

Glad we are getting another colored cover too, sucks that we gotta wait for the break to over though.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 1, 2012)

Tobi's mask finally breaks completely but Tobi's face will be _cleverly_ hidden for 2 more chapters after that so that we find out his identity on chapter 600


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

by my reckoning tobi's face would appear at the last panel of chapter 599 with naruto taking break following week...


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2012)

auem said:


> by my reckoning tobi's face would appear at the last panel of chapter 599 with naruto taking break following week...



Three more chapters of fighting before the mask breaks. Wonder how Kishi will fill up the next few chapters, unless he alters Tobi's fighting style.

He can't keep giving us the same thing, can he?


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Three more chapters of fighting before the mask breaks. Wonder how Kishi will fill up the next few chapters, unless he alters Tobi's fighting style.
> 
> He can't keep giving us the same thing, can he?



considering tobi is yet to use rinnegan for offensive(since using six jins),kishi has plenty to play for...in between he will give gokage-madara some pages with valuable insight on past eras and i am sure that we will know about sasuke's destination by chapter 600...so three chapters are actually quite minimal for setting these things up...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 1, 2012)

*Chapter 597 Prediction:*    The Cloak of Invulnerability

Tobi realizes that they are finding a flaw in his invulnerability and decides to take things on the offensive and focuses the attack on Kakashi.  But in one vulnerable moment, the mask gets damaged again.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 1, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 597 Prediction:*    The Cloak of Invulnerability
> 
> Tobi realizes that they are finding a flaw in his invulnerability and decides to take things on the offensive and focuses the attack on Kakashi.  But in one vulnerable moment, the mask gets damaged again.



agreed


this is basically what I said


----------



## ch1p (Aug 1, 2012)

A filler chapter, most likely. Tobi's demasking will happen two chapters from now for the end of the tankobon (I thought it would be this chapter, but someone mentioned is only two from now), and that's a big maybe. It might not be filler, and the scene switch to Sasuke or Madara instead.

Then again, there is a colour page, so we might get Tobi's unmasking after all. That would deserve such a thing. 



loool3 said:


> it says: *The attack finally landed! Next time, incandescent color page!*
> 
> I am pretty sure it's the reveal.



I'm so excited!


----------



## Chuck (Aug 1, 2012)

or the scene switches back to Oro & Sasuke and they're now in Konoha.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 1, 2012)

*Chapter 597 Predictions
No one and someone.*

Naruto: What? One jutsu?
Kakashi: Yeah....when he dematerializes his body, his actual body is sent to another dimension, the same dimension where my Kamui sends objects.
Naruto: Woah...I actually get that...
Kakashi: When he tries to absorb someone, it's the exact same thing as my Kamui...
Naruto: Say what?? That sounds like a completely different jutsu?
Kakashi: Yeah...but that's the thing...
_Kakashi looks at Tobi_
Kakashi: I watched you die....
Gai/Naruto/Bee: !??
Tobi: ...
Naruto: What the hell? You know him?
Kakashi: Don't you find it strange....he apparnetly has known me for a while, shares the same type of jutsu, and even has the same shape and appearance...
Gai: !?? That boy...don't tell me.
Kakashi: Obito...is that you..
Tobi: Splendid as always. Amazing analytical skills Kakashi. However, I'm not this Obito you speakl of, while I can see why you came to that conclusion.
Kakashi: ...if you're not Obito...then...who the hell are you?
Tobi: I already told you, I'm no one. I don't exist, I'm nothing more than a void. 
Tobi: *That rasengan damaged my arm pretty badly...so....*
_Tobi's arm becomes a machine, similar to Asura path._
Bee: Naruto, isn't that....
Naruto: Yeah, he's using the six paths technique, be careful.
_Tobi fires a laser canon at their direction which separates them._
_Kakashi on Bee's hand_
Kakashi: Bee-san, buy me some time, I need to figure this out, I'm so close I can't lose it...
Bee: Roger!
_Naruto and Gai on the other side of them, hiding behind a rock._
Gai: Dammit, he took my masters nunchuks...
Naruto: That's a good thing big eyebrow sensei! If you had them now they would get you killed.
Gai: Naruto, how did you beat Pain?
Naruto: He has every catagory on lock down....except....speed!
Gai: I see...it all comes down to how fast he can use those moves...
_Naruto goes in KCM_
Naruto: Bushy brows, can you keep up?
_Gai smiles and enters the 6th gate._
Gai: Lead the way!
_Gai and Naruto attack Tobi_
_Naruto creates a raenshuriken_
_Gai uses morning peacock_
Tobi: Futile, I'll just absorb it all.
_The fire gets hits his hand, which burns his glove off_
Tobi: *So it's not chakra? He's actually creating real fire from punches? Interesting.*
Tobi: Shinra Tensei.
_Gai gets sent back_
Gai: Good, I distracted him.
Tobi: !!
_Naruto's Futon rasenshuriken is being guided to his neck_
_Tobi dematerializes_
_Naruto sends it back_
Tobi: *This, I can absorb.*
_As Tobi absorbs it Gai comes flying in with a kick_
Tobi: ....
_Tobi dodges Gai's kick but takes the cut from the rasenshurken_
Kakashi: !?
Naruto: What the hell? I got him?
Gai: !? what happened.
Kakashi: I get it...he has to switch between eyes, it takes time. He can't simply use his sharingan with the rinnegan at the same time. Instead of taking the hit by Gai, he took a bit of Naruto's Rasen shuriken.
_Tobi's right arm is cut and falling off._
Bee: !! Look at his arm...there's no blood?
Naruto: Hey! That's just like those white guys!
Kakashi; Is he...even human?
Tobi: Injuring me twice, not many people can do that.
Kakashi: Every jutsu has a weakness, and you're over using yours.
Tobi: Indeed. Time to end this.
_Tobi forms seals_
Tobi: Chibaku Ten--
_Out of nowhere Madara grabs his hand and stops him._
Tobi: !!!?
Naruto and co: !?! 
Madara: Don't use that silly technique. It makes the rinnegan look bad.
Kakashi: That's....Madara?
Naruto: He was fighting granny Tsunade and the other kages last time I checked. Did he kill them?
Madara: Kyuubiboy....and the Hachibi...
Tobi: They're annoying, but necessary, although I have the 10 tails in preparation, they would speed up the process.
Madara: Well done. Now, Take that silly thing off. 
Tobi: ...as you wish, sensei.
_Tobi take off his mask_
Kakashi: !!? It can't be? That's!
*Tobi un-masked, what shocking face has Kakashi and co seen?*
*Chapter End*


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 1, 2012)

more of Kakashi being genius badass that he is.or if you prefer beginning of Kakashi age


----------



## Superia (Aug 1, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> yeah, there will be colour page in next issue!
> 
> here's the preview page!



Translated the preview:

_Tobi's overwhelming power!! Is the truth slowly becoming clear?!_


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's my prediction:

- Kakashi comes up with another plan of attack.

- Naruto summons Fukasaku & Shima.

- Kakashi sends Fukasaku into the other dimension with Kamui while Naruto, Gai, Bee, & Shima are distracting Tobi.

- Once Fukasaku arrives in the other dimension, he spits out a large summoning scroll & summons one of Naruto's clones.

- When Tobi use his phasing/teleport jutsu to enter the other dimension, Naruto's clone is about to hit him with a Rasengan.

End of chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 1, 2012)

Superia said:


> Translated the preview:
> 
> _Tobi's overwhelming power!! Is the truth *slowly* becoming clear?!_



Kishi...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 1, 2012)

Kakashi explains the mechanics of Tobi's jutsu, declaring it to be similar or identical to his own.

He demands to know how Tobi possesses such a jutsu, but Tobi acts coy about it.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Kishi...



in before "kishi doesn't write the previews"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2012)

I also think his mask is going to come off in chapter six hundred.

He'll probably unleash a number of crazy offensive jutsu in the next chapter and make everything tighter. I do think the events in the next chapter will set up Bee getting sealed, just so that the alliance walks a tighter rope before they hand Tobi a massive blow. That would also create the tension and sense of urgency needed to really make chapter six hundred juicy.


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can some one simplify the announcement for me?
Next week's double issue week, so 2 chapters? And we will get spoilers at friday?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 2, 2012)

Long convoluted explanation of Tobi's jutsu and Kamui by Kakashi that is horribly translated and confuses the hell out of everyone. More Obito hints. We may finally see the shape of Tobi's Mangekyou Sharingan (same as Kakashi's).


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 2, 2012)

Kishi has to make a color page for when Tobi's face gets revealed. Seeing Tobi's face in color would be good.


----------



## Jad (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly, I think it will be RM Naruto and Gai versing Tobi, with Killer Bee Guarding Kakashi so he can replenish his Chakara (some how, meditating? New replenishing Chakara technique?).

So basically, Gai and Naruto will take on Tobi so he can't get close to Kakashi. Because Tobi now wants to catch Kakashi out of the equation, because he is the key to beating him. Tobi is all eyes on Kakashi now, and Kakashi needs to replenish his supplies because his a major part of the plan to beat Tobi.

So Killer Bee guards Kakashi, Gai and RM Naruto rough house it with Tobi, who resorts to Rinnegan techniques to end this match, but to no avail 

*MOST LIKELY*: Whole chapter of Kakashi explaining how Tobi got hit.   Kishi loves that shit, stretch it out nice and long.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 2, 2012)

Madara will step in soon enough.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2012)

Tobi briefly congratules Kakashi for figuring out the mechanics of his jutsu and once again throws another vague clue about his identity while commenting on how useful that eye must be for Kakashi, before guaranteeing he'll claim it by the end of the battle to add it to his collection.



First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi explains the mechanics of Tobi's jutsu, declaring it to be similar or identical to his own.
> 
> He demands to know how Tobi possesses such a jutsu, but Tobi acts coy about it.



Sounds accurate. He might also throw a "challenge" to him to find out like he did to Naruto about his mask before the Jinchuuriki fight started.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 2, 2012)

Tobi will probaby take more hits in the next chapter with analysis from Kakashi. Too early in the fight for Tobi to start making his comeback in this chapter. Maybe a few panels for an update on the Kages, Madara, Sasuke, and K11 whereabouts.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually next chapter is the end of the current volume

I hoping it swichtes back to Orochimaru & Sasuke with a Kishi-esque cliffhanger


----------



## Glutamminajr (Aug 3, 2012)

I predict a big cliffhanger with Naruto & company being shocked while Tobi is doing something or saying some kind of revelation.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## Talis (Aug 3, 2012)

I still dont get it when do we get the spoilers?
Friday?


----------



## Escargon (Aug 3, 2012)

No chapter next week?! 

I predict that we will see Tobis hairy chest


----------



## Noctis Dragneel (Aug 3, 2012)

Can somebody with 100% certainty answer me if there is a chapter next week.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 3, 2012)

If Tobi is smart, Kakashi DIES.  Otherwise, just more fighting and ♥Naruto♥ action!



Jad said:


> Gai and Naruto will take on Tobi so he can't get close to Kakashi
> 
> *MOST LIKELY*: Whole chapter of Kakashi explaining how Tobi got hit.   Kishi loves that shit, stretch it out nice and long.



*THIS!*


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_



*Enter:* _Tobi's Mask coming off!_


----------



## Jad (Aug 4, 2012)

From my understanding on what I have read, you will get the spoilers between 11 and the 15th. Most likely the 11th. We won't get it the usual time next week, it will be stretched back a couple of days.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 4, 2012)

What a shity cliffhanger. For the third time the arm gets damaged. 

I changed my mind, next chapter will just be fighting.. and he will propably rip his arm, like we havent seen that shit. Kishi..

And people going "Kishi said mask will come off in a few weeks" i dont belivie a shit of what you say. 

The mask wont break this year, thats my prediction.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2012)

tobi is revealed as the cliffhanger for two weeks.

tobi is 


elvis presley 



Klue said:


> *Enter:* _Tobi's Mask coming off!_



*Enter:* _Tobi's Mask coming off revealing a Hyuga!_


----------



## Zelavour (Aug 4, 2012)

Kakashi makes up a strategy that involves 8tails to use his Bijuu bomb on Kakashi, 8tails tells its too dangerous, but Kakashi uses Kamui to warp it away to hit Tobi with the help of Naruto and Gai.



Escargon said:


> What a shity cliffhanger. For the third time the arm gets damaged.
> 
> I changed my mind, next chapter will just be fighting.. and he will propably rip his arm, like we havent seen that shit. Kishi..
> 
> ...



Yeah whats up with his right arm anyway? The right arm always gets either damaged or blown off


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 4, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> Kakashi makes up a strategy that involves 8tails to use his Bijuu bomb on Kakashi, 8tails tells its too dangerous, but Kakashi uses Kamui to warp it away to hit Tobi with the help of Naruto and Gai.



and Tobi use izanagi to survived. end of chapter 
is there no chapter next week ?



Escargon said:


> No chapter next week?!
> 
> I predict that we will see Tobis hairy chest



what hairy chest ? his chest is full of hashirama's face and sharingan eyes


----------



## Talis (Aug 4, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Kishi has to make a color page for when Tobi's face gets revealed. Seeing Tobi's face in color would be good.


The thing is we had a colored paged last week and yet we will get once again an ''incandescent'' colored page next week.


----------



## Zelavour (Aug 4, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The thing is we had a colored paged last week and yet we will get once again an ''incandescent'' colored page next week.



Its because Tobi removes his mask on page 1 only to putt it back on page 2 for no apparent reason.


----------



## Talis (Aug 4, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> Its because Tobi removes his mask on page 1 only to putt it back on page 2 for no apparent reason.


Who says that its the first one it could also be the last one just like when Naruto entered the war.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2012)

i wonder why the colored page will be incandescent...might display that uchiha barrier thar somewhere


also, i am quite confused, when exacly we should expect the spoilers? around next saturday?


----------



## auem (Aug 5, 2012)

what this 'incandescent'  color page means.....would like to see a sample from a manga...


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2012)

incandescent' color page means... 

...

....

...

.... I dutno!


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 5, 2012)

I really want Tobi to use edo to summon Whitefang and Jiriaya...


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2012)

i predict spo comes either this thursday/friday or the next



auem said:


> what this 'incandescent'  color page means.....would like to see a sample from a manga...



never heard of...

the preview page says

"★the super mega hit film in theatres now! &
white hot!! (the fight) vs tobi at the crescendo, leadoff with colour pages!! "


----------



## Mateush (Aug 5, 2012)

takL said:


> i predict spo comes either this thursday/friday or the next"



Nice, I'll go along this prediction


----------



## NW (Aug 5, 2012)

I predict that that Tobi's mask will finally come off.


Escargon said:


> What a shity cliffhanger. For the third time the arm gets damaged.
> 
> I changed my mind, next chapter will just be fighting.. and he will propably rip his arm, like we havent seen that shit. Kishi..
> 
> ...


Your prediction is wrong, dude. Kishi literally said himself that Tobi's identity will be revealed within the next few weeks.



takL said:


> the preview page says
> 
> "★the super mega hit film in theatres now! &
> white hot!! (the fight) vs tobi at the crescendo, leadoff with colour pages!! "


.....................

Sounds neat.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 5, 2012)

Kishi cant really stretch the mask thing for 3 entire weeks till chapter 600

Its already cracked and they figured out Tobi's S/T powers. Not to mentioned Kakashi most likely figured out whose eye he had

I'm thinking mask breaks this week (major cliffhanger before 2 week break)

And chapter 600 will be Juubi revival


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2012)

if juubi really gets revived, i hope that the focus will switch

would be cool if the mask broke, then we got some reaction from kakashi, then we went to madara and he talked something important about tobi, that would help us get wtf is up...then he shows his intentions of meeting him and capturing the kyuubi, and he is ready to go...

then we go back to tobi and we get to juubi getting completed, and maybe madara arriving in the end...then we go to orochimaru and sasuke


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I'm thinking mask breaks this week (major cliffhanger before 2 week break)



Wait, I thought that these two weeks were the break. 

So let me get this straight. This upcoming week's chapter is the last chapter before the 2 week break? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## TobiSO6P (Aug 5, 2012)

*edit* like someone said above pretty much ^ 

We wont get a Chapter after this one eh? If I know Kishimoto Tobi's mask will fall off this Chapter, it will go like this;

almost end of the Chapter Tobi's mask will fall off and there will be a bit more talk but we will NOT see his face, basically a huge cliffhanger and we will have to wait 2 weeks to see his face.

This would be a typical Kishi move ^^


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 5, 2012)

Hopefully the sob story will begin this chapter.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 5, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Hopefully the sob story will begin this chapter.



the sob story is in 2 or 3 chapters at best


----------



## Turrin (Aug 5, 2012)

I really doubt Tobi's mask comes off this chapter. All they have done is scratched it. We'll probably see the heroes crack his mask more this chapter. Than at the end Tobi gains the advantage. Next chapter Tobi pressures heroes, heroes gain advantage by the end of chapter. Heroes shatter Tobi's mask by the end of that chapter. Tobi's identity explained in chapter 600.


----------



## fromashesrise (Aug 5, 2012)

W-wait. So we're not getting a chapter until the end of the month?!


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 5, 2012)

fromashesrise said:


> W-wait. So we're not getting a chapter until the end of the month?!



we will get chaps by aug22 and aug29.

Can anyone confirm me that there is no episode this week? I have doubts


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2012)

What can possibly be Tobi's sob story? Someone kicked his cat/puppy/bird/goldfish?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2012)

Most likely Tobi's ability will be explained and the chapter will end with a big hint of who he is.

Maybe his mask will come off before chapter 600 and the big revelation there will be Juubi.


Starr said:


> What can possibly be Tobi's sob story? Someone kicked his cat/puppy/bird/goldfish?


Perhaps he was abused by his older brother when he was a kid


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 6, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Who says that its the first one it could also be the last one just like when Naruto entered the war.



when was that?


----------



## Talis (Aug 6, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> when was that?


Right after Iruka's talking.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 6, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Right after Iruka's talking.


cant find it


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2012)

i predict 
in the next chap or 2 chaps tobis face shows and the forum goes apeshit with "i tols ya!" posts
then in the following week tobis true identity is different from what on the face after all and the forum goes apeshit
with "i told ya!" posts


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 6, 2012)

I predict 600 is Tobi's identity.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2012)

i think more of the mask will crack this chapter and tobi tries to takes out kakashi


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 6, 2012)

Tobi gets another rasengan to the head, knocking off a portion of his mask. Tobi becomes desperate and attempts to activate the Rinnegan before being slugged by Naruto.

Chapter ends.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2012)

takL said:


> i predict
> in the next chap or 2 chaps tobis face shows and the forum goes apeshit with "i tols ya!" posts
> then in the following week tobis true identity is different from what on the face after all and the forum goes apeshit
> with "i told ya!" posts


i bet this too, kishi will troll us to no end


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2012)

If Tobi turns out to be someone using Obito's body, with each revelation spread over back to back chapters, I will die of intense lawling.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2012)

RS and Juubi hype goddammit


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 6, 2012)

*597 - prediction - Removal*

_Tobi has been hit!_


*Tobi:* You've come _quite_ a long way, Kakashi. Surely, you were Minato's _most_ precious student...

*Kakshi:* ...! How do _you_ know Minato?

*Tobi:* I was there when he died...

*Naruto:* ...

*Kakashi:* ...! If that's true, then why didn't you just take the Kyuubi then?

_Don't tell me that he has Kushina's DNA..._


*Tobi:* Anyway... You still have your own chakra to worry about... You can only perform one more Kamui of that size...


Tobi starts to walk in their overall direction.


*Kakashi:* Naruto... Strategy C...

*Naruto:* ... Alright, sensei!


Naruto creates 3 clones


*Kakashi:* _Alright, let's win this..._


Kakashi uses smoke as a distraction.


*Tobi:* _They plan to use multiple rasengan attacks in case I don't really phase..._


Suddenly, two Narutos appear from the smoke, and rushes with Rasengan.


*Naruto:* Kakashi sensei...!!

*Kakashi:* Okay, Naruto...!!


Two of Naruto's clones rush Tobi for a final hit! One of the rasengans vanish!


*Tobi:* Sorry, Naruto... Pretta Path


Tobi's pretta path sucks all of Naruto's attack as well as his chakra shroud!


*Tobi:* Looks like you're done, Kakashi... _Also, looks like I can't use any more Rinnegan jutsu for a while..._

_...!!_


Tobi starts to turn into a toad, for some reason...


*Tobi:* It can't be...!!


Kakashi throws a kunai at Tobi. The _real_ Naruto also closes in on Tobi from above, in the air, with a rasengan!

Tobi tries to move.


*Tobi:* ...

I can't move...!!


Tobi's legs are stone!


*Tobi:* _Naruto only made it seem like he was using the kyuubi's chakra with his transformation jutsu. And when he was in mid air, he started to absorb senjutsu chakra immediately when I used pretta path..._


Tobi looks up, at Naruto, above him.


*Kakashi:* _Now!!_


Kakashi uses Kamui. Naruto's rasengan dissapears.


*Tobi:* He didn't really use it before...!!

*Kakashi:* _Nice work, Naruto... You dissipated the rasengan on your own to make it look as if I used Kamui..._

*Tobi:* No choice...

Izanagi!!!!!!!!!!


Naruto's rasengan causes cloudy dust.


*Naruto:* ...? Where is he?

*Tobi:* I underestimated you both...


Tobi is behind them all. His mask is broken, but we can't see his face...


*Kakashi:* !!

*Might Gai:* !!


We then see a close up on Tobi's eyes. His Rinnegan eye isn't open.


*Tobi:* What a waste...

_If only I could've gotten your eyes, brother..._


_Tobi's mask has finally been removed!!_

_/end_


----------



## jso (Aug 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Tobi turns out to be someone using Obito's body, with each revelation spread over back to back chapters, I will die of intense lawling.


A week-by-week play by play of the ultimate trolling:

Tobi is..
- ..using a jutsu that goes to the same dimension as Kamui (last week)
- ..because he has Obito's eye (next chapter)
- ..but it's a transplant (following week)
- ..and his mask fully cracks.. (in 3 weeks)
- ..to reveal Kagami's face (next month's chapter)
- ..but he's actually just been using that for the Uchiha-boost like Danzo did with the sharingarm
- ..to boost his Zetsu body to handle the sharingan
- ..ever since he lost his previous Uchiha host body, which belonged to Izuna
- ..which he dug up after he split up his consciousness at VOTE
- ..because he's a Madara-clone

..every theorist EVER would be correct (except Shisui, lulz) and we'd ALL be pissed off lol. The fallout in the aftermath would be amazing and worth the steamy fat dump that Kishi would have taken on his viewership in doing such a fucked up thing lol. Troll level: MizuKubo


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2012)

jso said:


> A week-by-week play by play of the ultimate trolling:
> 
> Tobi is..
> - ..using a jutsu that goes to the same dimension as Kamui (last week)
> ...



lol, this is a damn good troll play-by-play. 

Well done.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I predict Kishi will focus on Sasuke and Madara for chapyer 600



Rather Madara than Sasuke, simply so we can get that fight over with. I knew Kishi would find a way to keep the Kages alive, when there is no reason for them to remain amongst the living.

Perfect Susanoo, right now Madara.



KAKASHI10 said:


> so are we getting a chapter this week/wednesday?
> 
> Why there is a break? and for how long



You guys gotta read the OP.


----------



## auem (Aug 7, 2012)

takL said:


> i predict spo comes either this thursday/friday or the next
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so a normal color page...

i will support my own theory until it is shown otherwise....i.e

tobi is both izuna and obito sharing same vessel........


as a alternative i will accept tobi is izuna who is using shisui's body with obito's right eye...


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 7, 2012)

now that kakashi figured out how to hit tobi, kakashi will start muttering about his chakra and how low it is.....and how he only has a few shots of kamui left and he has to make it count....the way naruto used to be limited to three FRS in sage mode.......


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2012)

TheMusicTensei said:


> just as they are about to kill tobi, jyuubi blocks the attack and the fight goes on.



Prediction is Chapter 600 worth.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 7, 2012)

Tobi is half black zetsu. His left side was black when konan almost broke tobi's mask.

Is black zetsu has only right half of his body right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2012)

jso said:


> A week-by-week play by play of the ultimate trolling:
> 
> Tobi is..
> - ..using a jutsu that goes to the same dimension as Kamui (last week)
> ...


oh god 


the best part is that i wont trust any reveal that we might get in the next chapters until everything is done and clear


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 7, 2012)

Tobi is such an unreliable narrator that even after he's long dead, fans will keep making identity theories for him.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 7, 2012)

jso said:


> A week-by-week play by play of the ultimate trolling:
> 
> Tobi is..
> - ..using a jutsu that goes to the same dimension as Kamui (last week)
> ...



Wait...This theory is missing something. There has to be some kind of sad sob story there. Madara got his toy-dinosaur stolen by a bully, maybe.

It ain't kishi's work unless there's a sob story to it.


----------



## Obito (Aug 7, 2012)

A much more plausible answer: Tobito.


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 7, 2012)

Obito said:


> A much more plausible answer: Tobito.



Naruto is 16.
Hence Tobi vs. Minato was 16 years ago.
Kakashi is 30. 30 - 16 = 14.
Thus, Kakashi was 14 when Minato fought Tobi.
Therefore Obito was supposed to be 14 at the time.

A 14-year old could give Minato a tough fight? And look like an adult? And have "many more plans"? And has waited a "long time" for taking the Kyuubi?

If Tobi is Obito it's the worst explanation in the entire manga


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh now I get the op
We get issue this week
We get issue next week, but it's pirated
We don't get an issue the week after next week


----------



## bill1228 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Oh now I get the op
> We get issue this week
> We get issue next week, but it's pirated
> We don't get an issue the week after next week



I believe the op means no chapter this week, but spoilers will come around thurs-fri.  Then chapter 597 will be out by Mon-Tues.  Chapter 598 would then come out the week after on Wed as usual.  I could be misunderstanding it though.


----------



## Halibel (Aug 7, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Naruto is 16.
> Hence Tobi vs. Minato was 16 years ago.
> Kakashi is 30. 30 - 16 = 14.
> Thus, Kakashi was 14 when Minato fought Tobi.
> ...



age regression?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 7, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Naruto is 16.
> Hence Tobi vs. Minato was 16 years ago.
> Kakashi is 30. 30 - 16 = 14.
> Thus, Kakashi was 14 when Minato fought Tobi.
> ...



What do you mean he looked like an adult? He wore an oversized cloak and a mask, for all you know he was an overly tall 8 year old. Oh, and for your information, a year can seem like a very long time. Also, a 14 year old can have as many plans as he wants.

Oh, and Itachi could easily have given Minato a run for his money at 14. You put far too much emphasis on age.

Tobito = canon


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 7, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> What do you mean he looked like an adult? He wore an oversized cloak and a mask, for all you know he was an overly tall 8 year old. And for your information, a year can seem like a very long time when waiting for something.
> 
> Also a 14 year old can have as many plans as he wants. Oh, and Itachi could easily have given Minato a run for his money at 14. You put far to much emphasis on age.
> 
> Tobito = canon




Obito was standing on top of Zetsu back then:ho


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Obito was standing on top of Zetsu back then:ho



DAT zetsu 

Everywhere where we don't expect him to be


----------



## Escargon (Aug 7, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Tobi is half black zetsu. His left side was black when konan almost broke tobi's mask.
> 
> Is black zetsu has only right half of his body right?



No. Tobis eye in that area is also shadowed. That part is just a shadow.


----------



## Gonder (Aug 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Tobi turns out to be someone using Obito's body, with each revelation spread over back to back chapters, I will die of intense lawling.



For years most people on these forum included you believed tobi had na think to do with obito most of you said "why would tobi use a broken weak body as a vessel "

so as far as i am concerned its a win win for the Tobito


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 7, 2012)

I predict more teasing.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 7, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> What do you mean he looked like an adult? He wore an oversized cloak and a mask, for all you know he was an overly tall 8 year old. And for your information, a year can seem like a very long time when waiting for something.
> 
> Also a 14 year old can have as many plans as he wants. Oh, and Itachi could easily have given Minato a run for his money at 14. You put far to much emphasis on age.
> 
> Tobito = canon



People start to get insane. (Comparing Obito with Itachi is completely ridiculous.)

Prediction: Tobi's mask will come of.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 7, 2012)

The cloak, at the time Tobi fought Minato, did look oversized....

.....Im just ready to find out who the frick he is...

My prediction: Scene switches to Sakura, Neji, Konohamaru &  Baki; We're shown what they've been doing while off panel so long.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2012)

when we go back to madara i hope we find out why he knew the seals for edo tensei. maybe it will revealed the reason madara knew how to release himself from edo tensei was because he took the jutsu from the second hokage to try and revive his brother. thus tobi was born.


----------



## Talis (Aug 7, 2012)

I predict Kakashi ends up in Tobi's pocket dimension and he destroys everything.


----------



## Ricardox (Aug 7, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Naruto is 16.
> Hence Tobi vs. Minato was 16 years ago.
> Kakashi is 30. 30 - 16 = 14.
> Thus, Kakashi was 14 when Minato fought Tobi.
> ...



Agreed, at last someone started to see the light !


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 7, 2012)

gai will take off his weights this chapter. each weighing the same as three neutron stars. bricks will be shat


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Naruto is 16.
> Hence Tobi vs. Minato was 16 years ago.
> Kakashi is 30. 30 - 16 = 14.
> Thus, Kakashi was 14 when Minato fought Tobi.
> ...



and minato thought that a 14 year old kid was a full ass grown madara........... 

anyway, i predict a scene change cause this was seriously the worst cliffhanger ever for a two week wait


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> and minato thought that a 14 year old kid was a full ass grown madara...........
> 
> anyway, i predict a scene change cause this was seriously the worst cliffhanger ever for a two week wait


it pretty much left us without anything to discuss


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it pretty much left us without anything to discuss



all threads were just kakashi and gai praise threads. i made one too but that is because  i couldn't think of anything. 

really, it is a retarded cliffhanger. i wanted to see something like this:

sasuke: so you know who tobi is?
oro: yes, he is.....
and then the final panel has the mask breaking and oro's voice saying tobi's real name.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 7, 2012)

Tobi stops using base sharingan and starts with Rinnegan "*The fantastic 4*" are stomped, Tobi looks awesome, Naruto has lost hope...

A flash from the heavens appears!!!!


A godlike figure emerged from the light!!!


??????: ...
Tobi: Oh shit! not again!!!!

Tobi starts to run, Naruto cries, *Itachi is back!!!!*


----------



## Hexa (Aug 7, 2012)

Misappropriating a spoiler to Doku is fine, but Evil is a bit much.




Menshouha said:


> Im confused. Do we get a chapter tomorrow?


Nope, but there's a good chance for a spoiler by like Friday or Saturday.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Of course it's fake.

And does anyone else at least want a page that hints at wherever Sasuke/Orochimaru have gone? Because that was a pretty lame cliffhanger too. Come on now. 

TOO MANY CLIFFHANGERS


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2012)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Of course it's fake.
> 
> And does anyone else at least want a page that hints at wherever Sasuke/Orochimaru have gone? Because that was a pretty lame cliffhanger too. Come on now.
> 
> TOO MANY CLIFFHANGERS



Unless the place they went is relevant to Tobi, I don't really care.

That can wait.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2012)

Man, I just want something truly exciting to happen this week. It feels as if we haven't enjoyed a truly ground breaking chapter in some time.

Or is it just me?


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2012)

Not just you


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Man, I just want something truly exciting to happen this week. It feels as if we haven't enjoyed a truly ground breaking chapter in some time.
> 
> Or is it just me?



Nop...

I feel it just like you...

Is it the "summer-break effect"?  



But I DO expect something big.


----------



## fromashesrise (Aug 7, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> Tobito = canon



No it's not.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

Nevermind. Got it.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Man, I just want something truly exciting to happen this week. It feels as if we haven't enjoyed a truly ground breaking chapter in some time.
> 
> Or is it just me?


You're probably going to have to wait until Tobi's unmasking or the reveal of the "people who know everything".


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> all threads were just kakashi and gai praise threads. i made one too but that is because  i couldn't think of anything.
> 
> really, it is a retarded cliffhanger. i wanted to see something like this:
> 
> ...


YES

i mean, to have some true knowledge about who and what tobi is, it will have to be either madara, orochimaru, or tobi himself saying.

even if the mask breaks and kakashi say something, i will not trust still, because there is always something behind


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it pretty much left us without anything to discuss



Kishi 99% of the time do it like that. Chapter of break. 
clifhanger sucks balls.
After break, clifhangers is over 9k 

Someone has to tell kishi that over 9k clifhanger is supppose to be before the break not after, but after 10 years no one gives a fuck


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 7, 2012)

tobi's mask breaks...cliffhanger...but then, next chapter switches to madara and kages talking more about how inferior the kages are, blah, blah.......and more talking and scene switches to sasuke and orochimaru and they arrive at their destination....another cliffhanger........then next chapter switches to madara and kages talk some more, and more talking, blah, blah........scene switches to tobi and revealing who he is........scene switches to sasuke orochimaru talking to the person who knows everything and revealing the story of tobi........


----------



## Evil (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Summers (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it pretty much left us without anything to discuss



That bastard.



takL said:


> i predict
> in the next chap or 2 chaps tobis face shows and the forum goes apeshit with "i tols ya!" posts
> then in the following week tobis true identity is different from what on the face after all and the forum goes apeshit
> with "i told ya!" posts



I can see this happening. Its a fact really.

Though as one who has never participated in the shitty guessing game, I feel safe, I dont think Tobi is anybody that has been listed. Hes Nobody.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]


*T*iger
*O*wl
*B*ear
*I*guana
*S*pider


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 7, 2012)

TOBIS ? Ugh


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2012)

Tobi's what?

Is it happening?


----------



## Deadway (Aug 7, 2012)

You gotta be kidding me...from the looks of it, Evil has spoilers, and will probably make us wait a week.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 7, 2012)

Those are the five 8-Gate techniques Guy will unleash.

Afternoon Tiger, Sunset Owl, Dusk Grizzly, Midnight Iguana, and Happy Hour Black Widow.


----------



## Talis (Aug 7, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]


OMGGGGGQQQQ, U HAS SPOILERS?!?!?!?!?



Dragonus Nesha said:


> *T*iger
> *O*wl
> *B*ear
> *I*guana
> *S*pider



You guys will see it, the incandescent colored page will be Tobi's face i hope.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 7, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



tiger bird bear dragon uhhhhh *defeated* 

I've browsed the katon section on the wiki, found nothing that matched that combination anyway.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 7, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



tigers spiders bears oh my


----------



## son_michael (Aug 7, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *T*iger
> *O*wl
> *B*ear
> *I*guana
> *S*pider



Is this a legit hint as to what the spoiler is? If so then the only thing I can think of is tobi being composed of many different parts.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 7, 2012)

And I was just about to go sleep. You are truly *Evil*


----------



## ch1p (Aug 7, 2012)

there is more than one tobi would fit too if it's plural (madara and present tobi). so we'll get an explanation on that?


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 7, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Is this a legit hint as to what the spoiler is? If so then the only thing I can think of is tobi being composed of many different parts.



Tobis.  As in plural of Tobi.  Multiple Tobis.


----------



## Talis (Aug 7, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Tobis.  As in plural of Tobi.  Multiple Tobis.


Or Tobi ''is...''.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Or Tobi ''is...''.



That would require two Iguanas...


----------



## icemaster143 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm going to guess Tobi uses a clone jutsu of some kind to avoid being targeted by NAruto and co now that he can be hit.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm holding hope instead that this chapter is about bears.  Just nothing but bears.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 7, 2012)

Or Tobis as in Tobis cat.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 7, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Tobis.  As in plural of Tobi.  Multiple Tobis.



Then he must be saying that there are 2 tobi's. Explaining that long hair and short hair are different people.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Is this a legit hint as to what the spoiler is?


That's a question for Evil.
I just figured I'd help people spell out the clue. Perhaps there is more to it than that.


> If so then the only thing I can think of is tobi being composed of many different parts.


Or he has more pets than the biju.


Hexa said:


> Just nothing but bears.


Bears, you say.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2012)

If Tobi makes clones of himself I hope you're all ready for the massive clone brawl that will inevitably ensue.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 7, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Then he must be saying that there are 2 tobi's. Explaining that long hair and short hair are different people.



Yes, this is what I hope.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 7, 2012)

spoiler: infinite tsukiyomi will reveal the door the Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2012)

tobi uses animal pain powers to summon animals?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2012)

All the information we have concerning the release is in the OP.
Evil may have access to spoilers, but the release depends on if and when the scanners can get copies.

As for the clue, Animal Path is another possibility. Might be nice for Tobi to start using the Rinnegan he painstakingly locates and steals.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

Wait what Evil has spoilers????


Looks like I have some guessing to do.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 7, 2012)

Evil's spoiler is fucking obvious!

*Spoiler*: _Tobi is..._ 



a pokemon trainer


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2012)

tobi turns in animals or has animal parts.


----------



## Brain Slug (Aug 7, 2012)

I think "Tobis" would imply multiple incarnations of tobi.  We've seen Tobi/Madara at three distinct time periods; Kisame flashback, Night of Naruto's birth, and The current rendition.

Possibly all of them are different shinobi.

Possibly not.


----------



## Kevin the Dot (Aug 7, 2012)

Tobis?


I got it. Next chapter we get a backstory and it is revealed that it was indeed Madara(s brother?) who attacked with the nine-tails in the past, then he went quiet for a while. Then he got too old to destroy the leaf, so he took the dying Obito and trained him as his successor. Hence, there are multiple Tobis and EVERYONE IS RIGHT.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2012)

I dunno if I'd want to see Tobi using Animal Path powers.

That'd just be a retread of the Bijuu fight we already had. :/


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

Tobis...
Tobi(s)...Tobi's

Tobi's mask?
Tobi's Identity?

I doubt it has anything to do with animal path though.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2012)

Whats up with all the tobi!


----------



## Lovely (Aug 7, 2012)

Perhaps a summoning?


----------



## spiritmight (Aug 7, 2012)

Brain Slug said:


> I think "Tobis" would imply multiple incarnations of tobi.  We've seen Tobi/Madara at three distinct time periods; Kisame flashback, Night of Naruto's birth, and The current rendition.
> 
> Possibly all of them are different shinobi.
> 
> Possibly not.




Also Uchiha Massacre Tobi


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

I predict that the mask finally comes off.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I predict that the mask finally comes off.



This is pretty good but


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 7, 2012)

All the beasts must mean Tobi is Nrvnqsr Chaos...


----------



## Summers (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, its gonna be an Odd chapter that's for sure. Now that they know how to hurt him, they will what? Have Kakashi Kamui all their no physical attacks? Tobi knows what they are doing now, he will change things up. How is the trick behind this prediction, they already know the Rinnengan Jutsu. 

Also we will get a explanation of what happened last chapter,even though we already know; it should take one page, or even a panel, instead it will be dragged on for 5 pages full of flashbacks of last chapter.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 7, 2012)

Multiple Tobis is the thing that sticks out to me the most...

Though I could also see tobi using the animal real powers....


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 7, 2012)

Tobi uses Wood clone jutsu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2012)

Well either these are going to happen in this chapter after looking at the spoilers hints:

1.- Tobi uses the Animal Path power, likely deciding to fight with more than just his already discovered S/T ninjutsu.

2.- Tobi uses Bunshins of any sort, like I predicted some weeks ago by thinking outside the box. This maybe could work for him given he will not only have many shared fields of vision but these clones will help him avoid another dimensional hit like in the last chapter when he phases. 

3.- There are other Tobis out there, like the Pain Paths corpses.

4.- All of the above?


----------



## NO (Aug 7, 2012)

Is Tobis an anagram for any character's name?


----------



## Cymbalize (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought it was a double issue and we wouldn't be getting anythinh this week?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting spoiler hint...

I'm at a loss


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Cymbalize said:


> I thought it was a double issue and we wouldn't be getting anythinh this week?


well, imagine that instead of getting the chapter only next wednesday, we will be getting it on saturday, so instead of waiting 2 full weeks for a chapter we will wait one week and a half for one and one week and a half for other...


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

Cymbalize said:


> I thought it was a double issue and we wouldn't be getting anythinh this week?



Generally get spoilers early after double issue....explained in op


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

wait...its quite early for this o.O


now you will make me go on a full mythological research regarding these animals T_T


damn evil...you could give us a more detailed hint this week, since we wont get the chapter tomorow


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

WTF...how can Evil get spoiler so early...??!!.... he may be just predicting what we think as spoiler.......


----------



## Turrin (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil spoiler ether means there is more than 1 Tobi, how IDK. Or Gai goes ape shit this chapter using Gates, than uses After noon Tiger, Midnight Owl, etc...


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *T*iger
> *O*wl
> *B*ear
> *I*guana
> *S*pider



.......


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

would be fun if there is more than one tobi...then again, in what kind of situation they could even discover this, unless tobi tells them himself? perhaps we will change focus and either madara or orochimaru will give us a hint.


six paths of tobi
tobi uses kage bunshin
someone reveals that there are more than one tobi

the possibilities...


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> would be fun if there is more than one tobi...then again, in what kind of situation they could even discover this, unless tobi tells them himself? perhaps we will change focus and either madara or orochimaru will give us a hint.
> 
> 
> six paths of tobi
> ...



I think it's too early to reveal who Tobi is right now. But I think what "Tobis" means is that in this chapter it is revealed that multiple people were behind the Tobi guise. That's why Tobis is plural. I would think Madara was Tobi at one point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> I think it's too early to reveal who Tobi is right now. But I think what "Tobis" means is that in this chapter it is revealed that multiple people were behind the Tobi guise. That's why Tobis is plural. I would think Madara was Tobi at one point.


yeah, but the question is more, why reveal that there are more than one now?

if we consider the context, it will feel just out of place if tobi just turns and says this...something will trigger this revelation someway, unless we change focus


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't really see how we can learn about Tobi's background without revealing who Tobi is.

I think it's more likely Tobi makes some clones of himself.


----------



## NarutoMadara (Aug 8, 2012)

issue this week?? =)


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2012)

NarutoMadara said:


> issue this week?? =)


Kind've. Chapters might be out anywhere from Friday to Wednesday.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

So, Tobi is a part of Nature, and the "Ones Who Know Everything" that Sasuke is visiting are the Kings of Nature (The Animals).

Tobi was once a King of Nature, and Rikkudo's Favorite, until the Ten-Tails appeared, then the Rikkudo paid more attention to the Bijuu's.

Which Animal, I wonder..


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, but the question is more, why reveal that there are more than one now?
> 
> if we consider the context, it will feel just out of place if tobi just turns and says this...something will trigger this revelation someway, unless we change focus



or maybe kakashi found out that there are two tobies,one in each dimension...

though it only complicate things....

we have to wait for more clue from Evil....he may have decided to give one hint each day till saturday....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope Kakashi's explanation of how Tobi's S/T jutsu works (if there is one and it goes beyond the already known 5 mins timelimit) is quick so that we can get some action, most likely Tobi's time to counter attack.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't really see how we can learn about Tobi's background without revealing who Tobi is.
> 
> I think it's more likely Tobi makes some clones of himself.


we could very well start to get some hints about his background to be able to understand what he is when the mask finally breaks.

i have been saying this for a while, when it comes to tobi, only show his face is quite pointless, because the amount of possibilities of how he has come to this state are insane. I can totally see kishi giving us pieces, hints of background story to build up his reveal in a way that we will figure out exacly what is up in the moment that he takes the mask off. If this is the case, i will applaud kishi, because thats what he should do to make his reveal as epic as possible. Build up expectation with hints of his backstory and finally reveal his face in a way that we figure all out in the right moment, and not only reveal his face and then explain the backstory, after the high of seeing his face has dismished.

again, it could just be that can make clones...


----------



## Penance (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



Indeed...


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2012)

Geez, I wonder if my theory of there being several "Tobi's" throughout history will actually come true.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

oh...perhaps it could have something to do with that theory that tobi is someway like zetsu

i still didnt accept how tobi changed personality so fast and how he could act that way before


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]




whats the meaning of this?Tobis?there were several of them?
or its the animal path?
all the animals on the list are predators of some kind i think.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> oh...perhaps it could have something to do with that theory that tobi is someway like zetsu
> 
> i still didnt accept how tobi changed personality so fast and how he could act that way before



I had a theory a while ago that Tobi was completely insane, and had several personas, primarily due to brainwashing by Madara.

The fact that Zetsu referred to him in a disrespectful manner in his first appearance and some of his stupid behavior when alone could reinforce this.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

It better be 2 Tobi's, long haired masked real Madara and Tobi himself...


----------



## timmysblood (Aug 8, 2012)

The fact it spells Tobi's to me is too big a coincidence for me to ignore,  other then that the first pic may be afternoon tiger.



Also the markings on the spider indicate it's a black widow, meaning , someone may die this chapter/be dieing, eighth gate maybe?


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

perhaps Tobi uses clones and they all turn into animals?
as part of animal path?which would explain pain animal summons as well.
but that would be too awesome to be true.
i hope he finally uses some Rinnegan powers even if its just the animal path.


----------



## Ryopus (Aug 8, 2012)

I remember Tobi in Chapter 510 saying Rikudo Sennin as the first six paths, Madara being the second, and Nagato being the third. So is Tobi the fourth Six paths?


----------



## Monna (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryopus said:


> I remember Tobi in Chapter 510 saying Rikudo Sennin as the first six paths, Madara being the second, and Nagato being the third. So is Tobi the fourth Six paths?


I remember this too. I was confused by it.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 8, 2012)

I knew it!!! My theory on Tobi being a persona being manipulated/controlled by an ideal/group of people/entities looks to be going forth as planned.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

perhaps something related the to senses as well?


----------



## MYJC (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm going with the theory that Tobi just decides to use shadow clones to avoid being hit, now that he knows Kamui can get him.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh damn is that a Black widow spider?! 
We getting a chap this early? Fuck yeah.


----------



## timmysblood (Aug 8, 2012)

MYJC said:


> I'm going with the theory that Tobi just decides to use shadow clones to avoid being hit, now that he knows Kamui can get him.



This got me thinking, perhaps it just means obi will use the jutsu that Pain used to make the 6 paths. So technically there will be multiple "Tobis".

Using AT on them would make sense, as well as the eighth gate.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

timmysblood said:


> This got me thinking, perhaps it just means obi will use the jutsu that Pain used to make the 6 paths. So technically there will be multiple "Tobis".
> 
> Using AT on them would make sense, as well as the eighth gate.



If Tobi pulls out 6 Paths of Tobi...


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Aug 8, 2012)

Kakashi recaps that Tobi is going to the other dimension and an image of himself remains and Tobi goes on the offense. Naruto creates a shadow clone and has Kakashi Kamui it away which drains a ton of Kakashi's chakra, limiting him to only one more Kamui. 

Bee shrinks down to 8 Tail version 2 form and him and Guy rush at Tobi leaving him no choice but to become intangible. As this happens Naruto uses the Rasengan and the clone in the other dimension uses a Rasenshuriken. As he teleports to avoid the attack he physically evades the Rasenshuriken and then feels confident to teleport again when Naruto tries to attack him, though when he teleports he gets badly damaged as the Rasenshuriken explodes. 

Chapter ends with Tobi's mask falling apart but his face not being revealed.


----------



## RedEyeJedi (Aug 8, 2012)

Edo Tensei some new paths


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 8, 2012)

when do we get _spoilers_ for upcoming chpt anybody know?


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I had a theory a while ago that Tobi was completely insane, and had several personas, primarily due to brainwashing by Madara.
> 
> The fact that Zetsu referred to him in a disrespectful manner in his first appearance and some of his stupid behavior when alone could reinforce this.


This would be a pretty cool idea. That Tobi has split personalities. Would explain the whole goofy act. I mean, we've kind've seen it. At times, he'll be completely serious. Other times he will be serious and laughing (like during the Konan fight). Tobi could be like Zetsu, except 5 personalities (tiger, owl, bear, iguana, spider).


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi won't use intangibility as kakashi figure out but he will send objects to pocket dimension like naruto rasen shuriken. He may also  for defensive until gedo is ready.
He won't resort for rinnegan techniques most likely.

I guess that tobi's evil means is may be gai's eight gate though i doubt it can't happen.

Did ever evil spoilers became true??????
I am asking this coz i dunno abt that


----------



## jso (Aug 8, 2012)

Let it be known, Evil > *

Maybe Tobi pulls a Madara and whips out a few clones to handle the Kamui situation against an enemy that outnumbers him. Best I got that hasnt been suggested already.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil can you give us one more mindfuck pic?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> Evil can you give us one more mindfuck pic?


he probably went to sleep and left us only with this one >.>


----------



## spiritmight (Aug 8, 2012)

lol why is this Evil guy allowed by the mods to post cryptic pics instead of just telling everyone what happens

If I were a mod here I'd pretty much force him to spill the beans or face a 3-day ban


----------



## MYJC (Aug 8, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> when do we get _spoilers_ for upcoming chpt anybody know?



As I understand, we don't know for sure. 

There's no issue next week (ie. the issue that we would usually get spoilers for this week), but the issue for the week after that tends to come out early. So good chance that we get spoilers around Friday/Saturday, and then have no chapter next week. Or they could come out earlier...or not until next week. 

Either way there's only one chapter in the next two weeks.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> lol why is this Evil guy allowed by the mods to post cryptic pics instead of just telling everyone what happens
> 
> If I were a mod here I'd pretty much force him to spill the beans or face a 3-day ban



Revealing the spoilers early is against the rules. If i were a mod i will ban him for revealing a spoilers early...


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 8, 2012)

a *jutsu *that consists of these specific handseals:

tiger --> owl --> bear --> iguana --> spider


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

i am actually imagining what kind of contact evil has...if we are supposed to get the chapter only around saturday, how does he already know :0


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

MYJC said:


> As I understand, we don't know for sure.
> 
> There's no issue next week (ie. the issue that we would usually get spoilers for this week), but the issue for the week after that tends to come out early. So good chance that we get spoilers around Friday/Saturday, and then have no chapter next week. Or they could come out earlier...or not until next week.
> 
> Either way there's only one chapter in the next two weeks.



why the hell? I thought we will get the early issue of next week chapter this sat and we have to wait for 1 nad half weeks for another chapter. There has to be two chapters


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 8, 2012)

*I predict*

that we will get a chapter by tommarrow  because why should we wait until Saturday that doesn't make sense


----------



## jso (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am actually imagining what kind of contact evil has...if we are supposed to get the chapter only around saturday, how does he already know :0



Pretty sure he's seduced Kishi's editor/'s wife


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> a *jutsu *that consists of these specific handseals:
> 
> tiger --> owl --> bear --> iguana --> spider



good speculation


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 8, 2012)

im sure of it. its the only thing that makes sense


----------



## RedEyeJedi (Aug 8, 2012)

spider isn't a seal, that is the "clap" part, where they smack the ground and summon
So Tiger-Bird-Dog-Dragon. and Tobi in the plural.
Evil is clever one.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

most likely. Then it must be fire jutsu


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 8, 2012)

RedEyeJedi said:


> spider isn't a seal, that is the "clap" part, where they smack the ground and summon
> So Tiger-Bird-Dog-Dragon. and Tobi in the plural.
> Evil is clever one.



thats crazy


----------



## Untitled (Aug 8, 2012)

8 legs..8 tails


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

we need more clues.i hope he will post at least another clue today.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

summon?  like smacking/smashing a spider on the ground....pretty clever....

maybe summons madara the way pein summons his rinnegan minions since madara does have the rinnegan he can maybe do that?


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 8, 2012)

evil, post another clue or i lynch u in my backyard


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah...it might really be that tobi uses some jutsu in the chapter...

would explain why evil would go after animals and write "tobis", that perhaps means "tobi's", or he uses animal path

if this is the case, quite disappointing , could mean yet another chapter with no revelation or hint


----------



## RedEyeJedi (Aug 8, 2012)

Edo Tensei Jiraiya, Yahiko, Konan, Kisame, the Missing Kages; or a bunch of random uchihas


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

i say he summons madara.....

edit, nevermind.....he doesn't know edo madara survived the itachi onslaught.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> *Revealing the spoilers early is against the rules*. If i were a mod i will ban him for revealing a spoilers early...


don't go ahead of yourself....

purpose of the spoiler is to know the chapter ahead of it's release.....so there is no spoiler which is 'too early'...you are new here,but back in 2009 we used to get spoiler on tuesday(sometimes even monday) and the chapter on friday every week....


----------



## Hexa (Aug 8, 2012)

We're pretty much just happy that Evil is giving spoilers at all.  Plus, I sort of maybe kind of think it's fun.

But yeah, keep to talking about the coming up chapter or trying to decipher Evil's clues or whatever.  Keep it on topic, guys.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'll take cryptic pictures over total silence any day.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i say he summons madara.....
> 
> edit, nevermind.....he doesn't know edo madara survived the itachi onslaught.


or perhaps he knows...

What makes you think that Tobi has no idea of edo tensei's weakness, perhaps thats why he laughed when kabuto showed that he used edo tensei on Madara?

think of it, if tobi's plan was revive madara, then it would make sense if he was just laughing at the fact that kabuto just did all the work for him and it turned out even better, since madara now gets infinite chakra and immortal body


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> don't go ahead of yourself....
> 
> purpose of the spoiler is to know the chapter ahead of it's release.....so there is no spoiler which is 'too early'...you are new here,but back in 2009 we used to get spoiler on tuesday(sometimes even monday) and the chapter on friday every week....



yeah. I have started reading mnga just before three and half years. At the time manga was released on thrusday i guess.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> or perhaps he knows...
> 
> What makes you think that Tobi has no idea of edo tensei's weakness, perhaps thats why he laughed when kabuto showed that he used edo tensei on Madara?
> 
> think of it, if tobi's plan was revive madara, then it would make sense if he was just laughing at the fact that kabuto just did all the work for him and it turned out even better, since madara now gets infinite chakra and immortal body



cause tobi had to ask kabuto how edo tensei works.  madara, on the other hand knows how edo tensei works, which is how he was able to break free from it.  so from this, if one doesn't know how it works to begin with, there would be no reason he would know how to bypass it the way madara did.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

You guys are being trolled again.

He did this with the Tobi = Obito spoiler

It's to early for spoilers right now, and the spoiler is basically pictures of animals that spell TOBIS, it lacks any kind of substance at all.

Stop letting yourselves get trolled.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> cause tobi had to ask kabuto how edo tensei works.  madara, on the other hand knows how edo tensei works, which is how he was able to break free from it.  so from this, if one doesn't know how it works to begin with, there would be no reason he would know how to bypass it the way madara did.


since when you have to know the whole mechanics of a jutsu to have an idea of the consequences of it's weakness 


tobi could simply know what can happen if one who knows edo tensei is summoned, he would know that madara would break out of it, but would not know how to do it himself.

considering that madara is someone who obviously would have knowledge about edo tensei because it was created by hashirama's brother, its more than obvious to expect that he would break out someway.

if we think that tobi called kabuto a madman for even daring to edo tensei madara, it gets even more obvious. He called kabuto a madman, because he knew what would be the consequences of edo tenseing madara, it would result in an immortal rinnegan/EMS user with infinite chakra.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> You guys are being trolled again.
> 
> He did this with the Tobi = Obito spoiler
> 
> ...



He didn't really trolled us

IIRC, Evil gave us a spoiler showing Tobi saying "Kakashi, you talk too much" and Kakashi responded Obito is that you?

In the chapter they actually say that, well Kakashi wasn't saying anything.
His spoiler just led us to clue on Tobi's identity, and he thought he was Obito. I don't blame him, but he could still be anyone


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> since when you have to know the whole mechanics of a jutsu to have an idea of the consequences of it's weakness
> 
> 
> tobi could simply know what can happen if one who knows edo tensei is summoned, he would know that madara would break out of it, but would not know how to do it himself.



we're getting off topic here, but really?

so tobi will just assume and hope that madara knows the jutsu and that madara will know how to bypass the edo tensie, even though tobi himself doesn't know that you can bypass it (he only knows how to deactivate it, not to bypass and he just leaned that recently).

how would he even know madara would break out of it if he himself has no idea.  that is a lot of assumptions and presumption to lead to a final conclusion without much of a premise to begin with.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> He didn't really trolled us
> 
> IIRC, Evil gave us a spoiler showing Tobi saying "Kakashi, you talk too much" and Kakashi responded Obito is that you?
> 
> ...



Evil was too confident with that but otherwise he  gives correct spoiler....
Ichiurto always takes a dig at Evil whenever he posts a spoiler...


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> yeah. I have started reading mnga just before three and half years. At the time manga was released on thrusday i guess.



only when MS came it started to get released early...until then SleepyFan always released it on friday....


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> we're getting off topic here, but really?
> 
> so tobi will just assume and hope that madara knows the jutsu and that madara will know how to bypass the edo tensie, even though tobi himself doesn't know that you can bypass it (he only knows how to deactivate it, not to bypass and he just leaned that recently).
> 
> how would he even know madara would break out of it if he himself has no idea.  that is a lot of assumptions and presumption to lead to a final conclusion without much of a premise to begin with.


well we are considering the chance of tobi summoning madara, so its not so off topic, right?


naw , i think you are mixing things up.


you dont need to know _*how*_ it will happen to know that it *can* happen.

for example, you can know that a weakness to a certain jutsu exists, you dont necessarily need to know how the jutsu works for this, not even what exacly is the weakness. Specially forbidden jutsu like edo tensei, there is a reason why it is forbidden.

It would make sense if Tobi knew something about what happens if someone who is summoned manages to bypass the technique. He would not know how to perform the technique himself, but he would know that there was a reason why its forbidden and what is the risk, and could know that someone like madara would be able to bypass it. Even without knowing how, he would know that he can.


----------



## Evil (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait...WHAT? What does that even MEAN?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

No. Fucking. Way.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi is Izuna!


----------



## sagroth (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Tobi is Izuna!



You got that from the pic how exactly?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, so everything there is I or eye related. I get that much.

Edit: Iruka, Izanagi, Itachi, Izanami, Ice, on an sharingan eye background with Izuna in the middle.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Everything here begins with the letter "I".

And everything save for Iruka is Uchiha related.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Ok, so everything there is I or eye related. I get that much.
> 
> Edit: Iruka, Izanagi, Itachi, Izanami, Ice, on an sharingan eye background.



and Izuna in the center of the sharingan eye background


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

That fucking mask comes off this chapter. I just know it 

Iruka and these guys are related together?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Everything here begins with the letter "I".
> 
> And everything save for Iruka is Uchiha related.



Multiple I's, TOBIS, it has to be something like there are multiple Tobis or he is made up of multiple people.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

hold on.

sasuke...frozen? ice...

izanagi

izanagi

itachi...

naw, iruka? teacher? like father...izuna?

izuna like a father to itachi and sasuke...izanagi and izanami...:0


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

WTF Iruka doing there...


----------



## sagroth (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, so this plus the plural Tobis earlier means that Madara and Izuna both took on the Tobi identity?

If that's true, then I bet that's Obito's eye he's using(since Izuna's got taken out, and Madara has not shown any space time jutsu that he woulda got if the jutsu was native to Izuna).


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Evil, even though your spoilers are really vague sometimes, just know, know that we all love these puzzles.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Have we seen Iruka at all since the Pain Invasion?

Do we even know if he's helping out in the war?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Um. Iruka is weird there.

Izuna as the center, the rest represent the tomoe's of the Sharingan.

Everything is Uchiha related..

Iruka's only connection is his name starts with I..


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 8, 2012)

Within Tobi's eye are multiple 'I's alluding to the fact that he is using multiple people's eyes?


Like the previous pic Evil posted, I don't think the actual content of the pictures are important. Just the letters they start with.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe we get an explination on tobis eye or its ms power...


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

-Izuna
-FES
-Obito
-Setsuna
-Zetsu clone

Next.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

That's really cryptic, and honestly....a little creepy.

5 I's, with Izuna in the center.

Ice, Itachi, Izanagi, Izanami, Iruka

I don't even know anymore...

Izuna's body was frozen and he's swapped eyes 5 times?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

well there goes the tobito theory


----------



## Escargon (Aug 8, 2012)

Am i missing something? Is Evil relevant to anything? 

I mean paint skills of people and abilities, most starting with an I, now what does this have to do about spoilers?

Am i missing something? Am i missing something?!

Okay if im trying to make any sense out of it.

Iruka is Tobi and a product of Izanagi. -_-


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> well there goes the tobito theory



I don't think the spoilers are clear enough to say this yet...perhaps though


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> well there goes the tobito theory



Well, not necessarily. The fact that it seems Tobi is made up of multiple people makes it more likely that Obito is somehow involved.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

It's Kagami.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 8, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Ok, so everything there is I or eye related. I get that much.
> 
> Edit: Iruka, Izanagi, Itachi, Izanami, Ice, on an sharingan eye background with Izuna in the middle.



Its eye related for sure. Also the picture is arranged like a sharingan.  Whats interesting is that there are 5 "tomoe" around the picture in the middle.  Izuna in the middle seems like a red herring to me. Evil tryin to fool peeps.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Last two letters combined in the right way spells Uchiha Kagami.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 8, 2012)

Hell yeah!! izuna baby!!


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 8, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Its eye related for sure. Also the picture is arranged like a sharingan.  Whats interesting is that there are 5 "tomoe" around the picture in the middle. * Izuna in the middle seems like a red herring to me. Evil tryin to fool peeps*.



I agree. Izuna is no more relevant to the picture than Iruka. They both just start with I.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 8, 2012)

TOBIS + six I's

If you replace "I" with "eye", then perhaps it alludes to 3 Tobis.


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Its eye related for sure. Also the picture is arranged like a sharingan.  Whats interesting is that there are 5 "tomoe" around the picture in the middle.  Izuna in the middle seems like a red herring to me. Evil tryin to fool peeps.



A sharingan only has 3 tomoe so not sure what that has to do with anything.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

i feel so mind fucked 

now, from Is to eyes is a long way, there must be something to do with the letter I...

im thinking of incarnation...

also, he went as far as getting uchihas for 5/6, its like iruka was chosen because he didnt have anything more...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2012)

...so is anyone close, Evil?


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 8, 2012)

Uchiha Iruka is Tobi, you heard it first


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> -Setsuna



Who?



Ichiurto said:


> It's Kagami.



Who?

Oh, those irrelevant 1-panel filler characters that the majority of readers don't even know exist.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

What if it's a message?

"TOBIS I"

"Tobi's eye"


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 8, 2012)

tobi = itachi's clone


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> so a normal color page...
> 
> i will support my own theory until it is shown otherwise....i.e
> 
> ...



I was the closest in term of prediction...last week i proposed in a thread multiple people theory with both izuna and obito, though nobody cared to reply


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

this is getting hilarious 

to think that we wont even get the chapter and its already past 5 am here, i blame evil


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i feel so mind fucked
> 
> *now, from Is to eyes is a long way*, there must be something to do with the letter I...
> 
> ...





Could be either, I guess, but a long way?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 8, 2012)

So unless Evil's source is a magical fairy or something, there's a good chance that the translators got an issue as well, yes? So we might get a chapter in a few hours after all?


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 8, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> A sharingan only has 3 tomoe so not sure what that has to do with anything.



Precisely. So why 5 instead of 3? And if you recall 1st pic had 5 animals


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this is getting hilarious
> 
> to think that we wont even get the chapter and its already past 5 am here, i blame evil



 I was going to sleep then when Evil posted...


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

all Is(read eyes) are circling Izuna....


----------



## NO (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi confirmed for Izuna since they have both same height and weight.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What if it's a message?
> 
> "TOBIS I"
> 
> "Tobi's eye"



I think it would be plural...as in Tobis eyes. We might get info about all those sharingans he has stored up


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

There have been multiple Tobi's throughout History.

All have used Izuna's body.

Real Madara moved in the day-light

Fake Madara (Tobi) moved in the Shadows.

The Current Tobi is Obito. Before him, it was Kagami.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Could be either, I guess, but a long way?


I just imagine all the possibilities that evil could think to show us the word "eyes", he chose a really hard way and worked far too much, to get many Is, that are way easier ways to show us the "eyes" message.

The image of the eye alone already passes the "eye" for us, so there has to be more to the Is, or it would be just too redundant.

Is could be of identities...


----------



## Evil (Aug 8, 2012)

All I have to say is.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 8, 2012)

So Tobis is...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2012)

...were you putting a picture there?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.


GAH...

tobi is...tobi's is...

im dying


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



Kishi gave us a mask shattering cliffhanger, didn't he


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this is getting hilarious
> 
> to think that we wont even get the chapter and its already past 5 am here, i blame evil



To think that we're not supposed to get a chapter this week at all,yeah,Evil is to blame


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi's Eye Is


----------



## sagroth (Aug 8, 2012)

All I have to say *I*s. As in I plural.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



Tobi's eye is...?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



Oh this chapter must be good if you're doing this to us.


Tobi is.... Tobi is...fuck I still dont know.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil, could you tell us if the images that you chose have anything to do with it besides the letter i?


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 8, 2012)

From Aohige_AP


> T says his store may get the next issue in as early as Saturday (that's Friday late night - Saturday early morning for those in US)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Evil, could you tell us if the images that you chose have anything to do with it besides the letter i?



That would ruin the speculation.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 8, 2012)

If Tobi is Izuna im litterly quitting this manga for eternity


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

So we can all agree that Tobi's sharingan isn't really his in the first place...? Or am i wrong


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



so tobi brings up all those names in between the fight..just that?...


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



Tobi's  eye is....?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> So we can all agree that Tobi's sharingan isn't really his in the first place...? Or am i wrong



Not if he's Obito.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



come on Evil.tell us more clearly.
is what?
something with Rin?
with the letter I?
eye?


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> From Aohige_AP



that's T's problem...not Evil's...


----------



## Evilene (Aug 8, 2012)

All I's on Tobi...literally.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That would ruin the speculation.


i wanna sleep


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 8, 2012)

TOBIS = Tobi's = Tobi is

multiple I = Is


He could mean "Is" as in "to be", or in other words, a revelation.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> TOBIS = Tobi's = Tobi is
> 
> multiple I = Is
> 
> ...


dont forget the eye


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 8, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> If Tobi is Izuna im litterly quitting this manga for eternity



what? are you the one of tobito supporter?


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

has to be related with eye sight somehow.
or with eye.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

well, why would he choose 6 Is for the is...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe it's some sort of pun, like..

"All Is are on Izuna"

substitute I's for eyes in this case.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



Why can't you tell more ?


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil posted animals..
FAP Is returning!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Maybe it's some sort of pun, like..
> 
> "All Is are on Izuna"
> 
> substitute I's for eyes in this case.



No, it more likely has to do with the letters.

Both images have involved wordplay like that.


----------



## me707 (Aug 8, 2012)

IS=iruka sensei


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 8, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> what? are you the one of tobito supporter?


Not really,but im reading the manga for something like 7 o 8 years,and it will be disapoitment if Tobi is a character who only mentioned by name in the databook ..


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi's eye is.....obitos?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

hold on, there must be another reason why he chose animals for the first hint too

we speculated that it was about handseals, but if we are supposed to link both as "tobi's eye is", perhaps the animals have some meaning.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

perhaps the first pic supposed to mean=
Tobis,
second pic means:
eyes.
so for now we have Tobi's eye/s?
we we have 6 eyes?literal eyes or Tobis?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

vered said:


> perhaps the first pic supposed to mean=
> Tobis,
> second pic means:
> eyes.
> so for now we have Tobi's eye/s?


well thats what people thought until evil said is...thought he went too far with the is to simply mean eyes, the message has to be "eye is" at least


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hold on, there must be another reason why he chose animals for the first hint too
> 
> we speculated that it was about handseals, but if we are supposed to link both as "tobi's eye is", perhaps the animals have some meaning.


Maybe he wants to tell us that he will indeed use Animal Path to use the shared vision?

Tobis eyes, in the sense of them(Animals) becoming his eyes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi's eye is (Obito's).


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

_"Tobi's eye(s) is"?_


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> _"Tobi's eye(s) is"?_


Maybe that "All I have to say is." was more or less a clarification that he indeed means plural "I" and wants to say eyes with it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Maybe he wants to tell us that he will indeed use Animal Path to use the shared vision?
> 
> Tobis eyes, in the sense of them(Animals) becoming his eyes.


i think that he would choose rinnegan instead of a red eye in the background if it was the case


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

wtf.  i leave for a little bit and a new clue comes out.....

what the fuck is iruka doing there?

so clearly this chapter deals with numbers, lol.  5 animals, 6 peeps......


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

probably eyes in plural which means it might refer indeed to animal path and shared vision?
unless tobi creates 6 clones?


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> _"Tobi's eye(s) is"?_



may be that line is the cliff-hanger of the chapter...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Five animals, with Tobi as the sixth eye?

Nah, I like my original idea better.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that he would choose rinnegan instead of a red eye in the background if it was the case




What brought me to think that he uses the Rinnegans Animal Path is the fact that he uses 6 examples to tell us that he means plural I for eyes.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

when did telegrams turn into cluedo?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> when did telegrams has turn into cluedo?



Since Evil regularly started posting teasers.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

1st pic: Tobi
2nd pic: is Izuna

Although I hope that's not true, that's what I gathered from it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> What brought me to think that he uses the Rinnegans Animal Path is the fact that he uses 6 examples to tell us that he means plural I for eyes.


yeah could mean 6 as 6 path


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe it's a double meaning. Visual and Words.

First Picture: Word = TOBIS; Visual = Multiple Animals

Second Picture: Word = EYES; Visual = Multiple Eyes

Hinting at Tobi using Animal Realm to summon Animals with Shared Vision.

I'm liking "Tobi's Eye(s) Is.." better though.

Using Animal Realm sounds so boring.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> 1st pic: Tobi
> 2nd pic: is Izuna
> 
> Although I hope that's not true, that's what I gathered from it.



but Madara said he died 

WTF Kishi


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 8, 2012)

Likely the most discussion Iruka will ever get here


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone else get anoyed that Jump act like they produce more issues while producing less?


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> 1st pic: Tobi
> 2nd pic: is Izuna
> 
> Although I hope that's not true, that's what I gathered from it.



that's very simple yet a formidable explanation...

so 'Tobi is Izuna' that's what Evil wanted to say...


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Maybe it's a double meaning. Visual and Words.
> 
> First Picture: Word = TOBIS; Visual = Multiple Animals
> 
> ...



yea i definitely think its possible.
we need at least one more clue.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah could mean 6 as 6 path


I noticed something funny tho.

Everything besides Izuna, has the meaning or is written with several "I"


Izuna in the middle.

1)Ice= Is/eyes
2)*I*zanam*I*= Is/eyes
3)*I*tach*I*= Is/eyes
4)*I*zanag*I*= Is/eyes
5)*I*ruka *S*ensei= Is/eyes

damn you Evil...could that mean is Izuna?


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe he threw iruka in there to show that who the people are in the pics is irrelevant...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Hrrrnnng... Gotta hold it in... Gotta hold it in until it's confirmed... >.<


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> but Madara said he died
> 
> WTF Kishi



nothing stopped him to bring back izuna to life after he awaken rinnegan....if he can expect to be reincarnated in distant future via a brat called nagato,then he himself can sure do such thing for izuna...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 8, 2012)

vered said:


> probably eyes in plural which means it might refer indeed to animal path and shared vision?
> unless tobi creates 6 clones?



eyes could also refer to Tobi having multiple sharingan eyes thruout his body for use with Izanagi/Izanamis much like Danzou.  

Tobi's eyes are......
or 
Tobi's eye is (obito's) and he himself is Izuna, IZ (IS)


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Maybe it's a double meaning. Visual and Words.
> 
> First Picture: Word = TOBIS; Visual = Multiple Animals
> 
> ...


can be, but the fact that he chose a red eye might mean something.

i think that "eye is" makes more sense mainly after he said "all i have to say is."


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

iruka could mean teach....

if the two sets of pics are correlated, it could mean that tobi's been taught by izuna to perform izanami and izanagi and itachi pic could be a hint of tobi's relationship with  itachi....soooooooo, tobi is shisui, taught by izuna?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Using Animal Realm kinda makes sense, I guess.

He probably doesn't want to Phase anymore, because they've turned it into a weakness.

So he uses the shared vision of the Rinne'gan via summons to help him evade.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait, I think I got it.

First pic...Tobis. Has an extra S at the end.

2nd pic, Izuna surrounded by "I"s.

Now lets try putting those two leftover letters together.


"Tobi IS Izuna" ?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.



Everybody was already guessing "eyes" before he made this comment, so it wouldn't make sense. I think he literally means the word "is", not "I's" or "eyes".


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

I think "Tobi's eye is" is the more likely spoiler based on the order of the hints.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I think "Tobi's eye is" is the more likely spoiler based on the order of the hints.



Pretty much what I get...


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

Dont tell me Izuna had a S/T Mangekyou too


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Everybody was already guessing "eyes" before he made this comment, so it wouldn't make sense. I think he literally means the word "is", not "I's/eyes"



How do you know that's a 'correction'/'clarification' and not part of the riddle?


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 8, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Dont tell me Izuna had a S/T Mangekyou too



Madara has Izuna's sharingan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Dont tell me Izuna had a S/T Mangekyou too



Being brothers, wouldn't he have the same powers as Madara?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Hrrrnnng... Gotta hold it in... Gotta hold it in until it's confirmed... >.<


WHAT? WHAT 




tobi is izuna's eye stuck in an izanami/izanagi cycle 

madara used izanami and izanagi at the same time and it gave birth to tobi


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Being brothers, wouldn't he have the same powers as Madara?


They might have shared one at least, as was the case with Sasuke 'n Itachi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

All of the hints contained "IS" so if the hint isn't "Tobi's eye is" then it is likely just "Tobi is".

But I still think it's too early for such a revelation.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> nothing stopped him to bring back izuna to life after he awaken rinnegan....if he can expect to be reincarnated in distant future via a brat called nagato,then he himself can sure do such thing for izuna...



very possible

but it would mean Kishi deliberatly had Madara say that to throw us off

not cool


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They might have shared one at least, as was the case with Sasuke 'n Itachi.



Sasuke and Itachi share at least two.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> very possible
> 
> but it would mean Kishi deliberatly had Madara say that to throw us off
> 
> not cool


How is it any different from Tobi lying to us?


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

i'd so laugh if madara just teleports out of the kage fight, lol


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> WHAT? WHAT


Just trying not to get ahead of myself as a TobIzuna believer.

Those concluding that ESM's hints infer that Tobi is Izuna could be seeing what they *want* to see.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They might have shared one at least, as was the case with Sasuke 'n Itachi.



GAAAHHH

just tell us if Tobi is revealed or not

*Spoiler*: __ 



please pek


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sasuke and Itachi share at least two.


Nah, just one.

Susanoo don't count~

[/agenda]


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> All of the hints contained "IS" so if the hint isn't "Tobi's eye is" then it is likely just "Tobi is".
> 
> But I still think it's too early for such a revelation.



That is an interesting thought....


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> How is it any different from Tobi lying to us?



because it didnt involve Tobi's identity


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Just trying not to get ahead of myself as a TobIzuna believer.
> 
> Those concluding that ESM's hints infer that Tobi is Izuna could be seeing what they *want* to see.


yes...but there must be a reason why izuna is in the center


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Being brothers, wouldn't he have the same powers as Madara?



Whatever powers Izuna would've had would belong to Madara now, leaving Izuna to go implant some other eyes, and it's possible that he wouldn't need to reawaken the Mangekyou in the transplanted eyes, since he had done so with his original eyes.  Maybe that's why he could control the kyubi with a normal sharingan instead of having the sharingan upgraded to Mangekyou, and would also explain if he took Obiot's eye, he can use Obito's Mangekyou power without the design.


----------



## me707 (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe tobi (Izuna) will use animal path to summon his brother madara. As the pictures show sasuke and itachi (brothers) and iruka (who said naruto was like a brother).


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Nah, just one.



Susano'o and Amaterasu?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Nah, just one.



Are you saying amaterasu and susanoo are one tech? Doesn't matter weapons are different but it's still susanoo. so two tech they shares


----------



## Hyuga 4 Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Before you were, I am? ... he "is".

Thats what got Jesus killed.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> and would also explain if he took Obiot's eye, he can use Obito's Mangekyou power without the design.


If you're implying that Tobi's been using his Jikuukan Idou with a normal Sharingan, we have never seen what it looks like as he's using the technique.



First Tsurugi said:


> Susano'o and Amaterasu?





Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Are you saying amaterasu and susanoo are one tech? Doesn't matter weapons are different but it's still susanoo. so two tech they shares


Edited too late~


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> How is it any different from Tobi lying to us?



Did he say it outloud or in his head I can't remember? If he said it in his head, then it's a big difference.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Nah, just one.
> 
> Susanoo don't count~
> 
> [/agenda]


Calm down, he wasn't talking about Tsukuyomi 


And I also consider it a possibility that it means Tobi is Izuna, and I'm a Tobito believer 

It's nothing bad really.Let your emotions roam free


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Did he say it outloud or in his head I can't remember? If he said it in his head, then it's a big difference.


Madara said it out loud, bro.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

i just know that perhaps we will really get madara in this chapter...i dont see how anything regarding izuna by any chance would be revealed in a chapter that has no madara


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

ok....

itachi is there because he knows izanagi and izanami, therefore someone must have taught it to him.....which might explain the iruka picture (a teacher)......which brings me back to my original theory.......

first pic....if it really is tobis, then combining both would imply tobi's teacher is izuna and itachi was taught by tobi.........ice could be a homonym for eyes, declaring tobi's similarity in fate to izuna, his teacher....losing their eyes.......so tobi is shisui...and is probably why he can control the kyuubi since shisui does have MS.....


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> ok....
> 
> itachi is there because he knows izanagi and izanami, therefore someone must have taught it to him.....which might explain the iruka picture (a teacher)......which brings me back to my original theory.......
> 
> first pic....if it really is tobis, then combining both would imply tobi's teacher is izuna and itachi was taught by tobi.........ice could be a homonym for eyes, declaring tobi's similarity in fate to izuna, his teacher....losing their eyes.......so tobi is shisui...and is probably why he can control the kyuubi since shisui does have MS.....


Keep it simple, buddy.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Keep it simple, buddy.



like multiple dimensional tobis?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> ok....
> 
> itachi is there because he knows izanagi and izanami, therefore someone must have taught it to him.....which might explain the iruka picture (a teacher)......which brings me back to my original theory.......
> 
> first pic....if it really is tobis, then combining both would imply tobi's teacher is izuna and itachi was taught by tobi.........ice could be a homonym for eyes, declaring tobi's similarity in fate to izuna, his teacher....losing their eyes.......so tobi is shisui...and is probably why he can control the kyuubi since shisui does have MS.....


No one teaches Itachi


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

So many people here for no Chapter?

Time do some actually predicting, not based of that cryptic shit.
We get an  explanation of what last chapter, Naruto demands to know who is again, Tobi says no, they attack....Chou Shinra-Tensei to the their faces.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't really see any hinting at Tobi being Izuna happening.

The focus has been on Tobi's eye, or more specifically the power that comes from that eye. So I think the focus will remain on that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

come on kishi, make this page make sense!


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Madara said it out loud, bro.



but it had nothing to do with Tobi's actual identity


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

Izuna is possible. I still believe that Tobi is from Madara's era given his extensive knowledge of that time and Madara himself. Izuna doesn't excite me much though, as a reveal. So maybe there's more to it. Izuna is the center of that picture clue, so he must be important.

If he summons Madara to his location at least there's one person who can recognize him.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> So many people here for no Chapter?
> 
> Time do some actually predicting, not based of that cryptic shit.
> We get an  explanation of what last chapter, Naruto demands to know who is again, Tobi says no, they attack....Chou Shinra-Tensei to the their faces.



no chapter this week?!?  are you serious?

WTF am i doing here then?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> So many people here for no Chapter?
> 
> Time do some actually predicting, not based of that cryptic shit.
> We get an  explanation of what last chapter, Naruto demands to know who is again, Tobi says no, they attack....Chou Shinra-Tensei to the their faces.


well, they are still spoilers someway


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> no chapter this week?!?
> 
> WTF am i doing here then?


After a double issue we sometimes get an early chapter, possibly on Friday if we're lucky.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I have no idea.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> After a double issue we sometimes get an early chapter, possibly on Friday if we're lucky.



so are we getting anything in the next couple of hours?

just spoilers or what?

sorry for being clueless


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> so are we getting anything in the next couple of hours?
> 
> just spoilers or what?
> 
> sorry for being clueless



Unlikely.

Read the OP.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

lol.... well i predict we get a lot of talking


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> so are we getting anything in the next couple of hours?
> 
> just spoilers or what?
> 
> sorry for being clueless


I doubt we'll get the chapter today, but early spoilers are possible. Evil has _something_ to be giving us these hints.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I don't know if someone have said it but...
I think Izuna was "frozen" to preserve his body for the future, and he was the one who taught  Itachi Izanami/Izanagi... that's the only "logical" explanation that comes to my mind.

The other possibility is that this is a "how is everybody going" chapter and we get status of a lot of people, for example:
- Iruka heading to Naruto's location.
- Sasuke/Oro heading to some frozen lands.
- Tobi uses Izanagi for some reason and at the end is revealed that he is Izuna...
- Itachi appears inside Kabuto's mind and start his secret plan (this one is not a joke it will happen soon or later I promise  ).

Dont know, something big will happen for sure.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 8, 2012)

I think Evil ıs trying to say there are TOBIS and the 2nd pic is about 6 eyes, and it means there are 3 tobis, and i guess they are obito,shisui and danzo or kagami


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Aug 8, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> I think Evil ıs trying to say there are TOBIS and the 2nd pic is about 6 eyes, and it means there are 3 tobis, and i guess they are obito,shisui and danzo or kagami


Inb4 Tobi simply makes KB to make it harder for them to counterattack


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> I doubt we'll get the chapter today, but early spoilers are possible. Evil has _something_ to be giving us these hints.



oh, so youre saying we _might_ get spoilers today?



VlAzGuLn said:


> I think Evil ıs trying to say there are TOBIS and the 2nd pic is about 6 eyes, and it means there are 3 tobis, and i guess they are obito,shisui and danzo or kagami



holy hell that would so fcuking cool


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2012)

lol I don't think I will be reading the spoilers for next chapter. This time I will have to wait to read the chapter first hand in order to maximize the pleasure. 
Exciting!


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> I think Evil ıs trying to say there are TOBIS and the 2nd pic is about 6 eyes, and it means there are 3 tobis, and i guess they are obito,shisui and danzo or kagami


The pics could be in a line and make the same point. 

Izuna as the center implies that he's more important than the others.



jacamo said:


> oh, so youre saying we _might_ get spoilers today?


There's a small chance, yes, but Friday is more likely.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> The pics could be in a line and make the same point.
> 
> Izuna as the center implies that he's more important than the others.



Not necessarily, in my opinion.


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> Not necessarily, in my opinion.


Opinions are all we have right now, Evil's clues are vague enough as it is.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> Opinions are all we have right now.



Alright. 10char.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2012)

Iruka Sasuke=IS
IZanami =IS
IZanagi=IS
IZuna=IS

But Itachi=???

Evil, do you mean to tells us that... Tobi IS Itachi?

Edit: Or Tobis IS "IT"? (stephen King's clown?)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 8, 2012)

I know there's no chapter this week, but don't we normally get the following weeks chapter early(Sunday or Monday) when it's a double issue? It's been a while since the last double issue, but I think that's usually how it works.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 8, 2012)

^Yes. Spoilers as early as friday (but they could come later) and we get the chapter as early as monday (I think it happened before once, but I can't remember).

Second Evil hint: I have no clue what to make of that.



jayjay32 said:


> Hey Evil, even though your spoilers are really vague sometimes, just know, know that we all love these puzzles.



I agree. This is what the wait should always be like. <3


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 8, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I know there's no chapter this week, but don't we normally get the following weeks chapter early(Sunday or Monday) when it's a double issue? It's been a while since the last double issue, but I think that's usually how it works.


Yes. From Aohige_AP


> T says his store may get the next issue in as early as Saturday (that's Friday late night - Saturday early morning for those in US)


----------



## Mugivara (Aug 8, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *T*iger
> *O*wl
> *B*ear
> *I*guana
> *S*pider



This are obvious correct so the first message was "TOBIS", so Evil meant there are more than one Tobi.


And for this pic,

I will say that there are 6 "I" and every single "I" means 1 Tobi. So, there are 6 Tobi and the one who is in the center controls the others.

I don't know if there are 5 bodies which are being controlled by the real one but I think this was what Evil meant by the pictures.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Second Evil hint:

some of you have made up something like 

1) teacher-sensei (iruka)
2) frozen (sasuke)
3) izanagi or dunno what (tobi&konan)
4) brother - izuna
5) stabbed - izanami - (kabuto&itachi)
6) akatsuki - sharingan (itachi)

can this make sense? fufu


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Iruka Sasuke=IS
> IZanami =IS
> IZanagi=IS
> IZuna=IS
> ...



omg i just discovered your blog :amazed


----------



## Escargon (Aug 8, 2012)

So the hints tells us that

Tobi has three eyes? :>


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

Escargon said:


> So the hints tells us that
> 
> Tobi has three eyes? :>



Where do you get the number 3 from?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> omg i just discovered your blog :amazed



    That's a little bit... offtopic don't you think? 

/topic

tobiS would means several tobi? 

Do you mean like the 6 bodies of Pain? 

imo, it's most likely "tobi's", related to his identity. 

But who knows...


----------



## ch1p (Aug 8, 2012)

Mugivara said:


> This are obvious correct so the first message was "TOBIS", so Evil meant there are more than one Tobi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another Nagato? :\


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2012)

I is pronounced like eye, Tobi has six eyes


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2012)

Mugivara said:


> This are obvious correct so the first message was "TOBIS", so Evil meant there are more than one Tobi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or Tobi using Kagebunshins?

and rasengans?


----------



## Mugivara (Aug 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Another Nagato? :\



Nagato wasn't the first puppet user, Akatsuki was made up by puppet users.


----------



## Bakatsu (Aug 8, 2012)

*I*ruka
*I*tachi
*I*zanagi
*I*ce
*I*zanami
*I*zuna

6 I 6 eyes indeed


----------



## LucBu (Aug 8, 2012)

Obviously Evil's hint means:

Iruka is hitting everything beneath him.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

I also had an idea of tobi having sharingan in his entire body.


----------



## Blur (Aug 8, 2012)

So, the Tobi = Danzo theory is true?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi is Iruka


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi is Izuna


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> So, the Tobi = Danzo theory is true?



That's not what i meant. This idea came from the villian in some cartoon called american dragon jake long.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2012)

So:

"Tobi's 6 I" or "Tobi's 6 eyes" would mean that Tobi uses Rinnegan?


----------



## Recal (Aug 8, 2012)

Izuna in the centre, eh?

Come on, Kishi.  Tobi = Izuna, who gave up his eyes for nothing when the peace treaty was signed.  Make one of my favourite Tobi theories come true.  It would be awesome.  First Oro, then Tobi = Izuna.  I would be the happiest NFer alive. 

(Have no idea about the six pictures, though. Only thing I can connect Iruka with to Sharingan-related shennanigans (apart from his name beginning with I) is that his parents were killed in the Kyuubi attack.)


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 8, 2012)

i said that 6 eye=3 people


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi's mask will break for 75%


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi has 6 eyes in left side of his face.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

If Tobi is another Nagato it's going to suck major balls.

I seriously hope there isn't anyone controlling anyone.

Once was already bad enough. I don't wanna see another crippled guy controlling others from inside a frickin trunk.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 8, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> Tobi is Izuna



I'm gonna go with this now.

Tobi said when referring to the Rinnegan during his fight with Konan: "These eyes were mine originally." 

Plus the whole brother thing in this manga.

Betting it's Izuna.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> If Tobi is another Nagato it's going to suck major balls.
> 
> I seriously hope there isn't anyone controlling anyone.



yes it would kind of suck

but it would fit Kishi's style


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

'' After my brother died he only left me his eyes and their power '' 
- Madara Uchiha


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

^lol exactly... would be kind of cheap for Kishi to bring out Izuna now


i still think Tobi is Obito's father, Uchiha Kagami... it would explain why he has Jikukan powers, maybe he even retrieved Obito's eye and unlocked the EMS :WOW


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 8, 2012)

Prediction.
Tobi shows off more Ass-Pull [stolen] Uchiha tech.


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 8, 2012)

FYI the post above [now removed] was a link to gay porn.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Persistent jerk. o_o

[EDIT] - Closing the spoiler thread for now, just in case.


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Persistent jerk. o_o
> 
> [EDIT] - Closing the spoiler thread for now, just in case.



He was really keen on getting everyone to view it
He knew our weakness lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2012)

maybe Tobi can summon alternate versions of him self.


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

So does there even is a chapter this week?!


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

KidKid said:


> So does there even is a chapter this week?!


Read the opening post.


----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Read the opening post.



Aren't we supposed to get the chapter this week?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Read the—*wow*, guys...

No, we aren't _"supposed"_ to get a chapter this week, but one of the raw providers may be fortunate enough to purchase the mag early.

Do not *expect* the chapter to be released early, just be pleasantly surprised if it is.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe it means that Tobi IS the eyes. The Uchiha were cursed weren't they? Maybe Tobi is this curse.


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> *Maybe it means that Tobi IS the eyes. The Uchiha were cursed weren't they? Maybe Tobi is this curse.*


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Read the?*wow*, guys...
> 
> No, we aren't _"supposed"_ to get a chapter this week, but one of the raw providers may be fortunate enough to purchase the mag early.
> 
> Do not *expect* the chapter to be released early, just be pleasantly surprised if it is.






okaaaay, for real though. if tobi is revealed to _also_ be controlled by somebody/thing else i don't even know how i'll react. multiple tobis and another man-behind-the-curtain villain sounds pretty anticlimactic to the whole mask thing, in my opinion at least.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 8, 2012)

C'mon at least it is original. And if Tobi had a special connection to the eyes, it would explain why he knew about Kakashis regret, why he could figure out where Sasuke was all the time (he said "Well I have my own ways"). 
Maybe it started with Madara taking Izunas eyes. They were said to be the first with the MS, weren't they? And Madaras name - well. And the way Itachi told the story.. xD

p.s. dont be mad at me, i just made it up xD Im so excited about the new chapter.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Maybe it means that Tobi IS the eyes. The Uchiha were cursed weren't they? Maybe Tobi is this curse.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

I think it just says Tobi's eye is.  The pictures just seem to represent letters.  Second panel is sharingan with things that start with I.


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 8, 2012)

So is there gonna be a ch-- 

I expect Gai to be defeated, Tobi taking the upper hand in the fight and Kakashi being pushed to his limit. Tobi will get his back damaged and Kakashi notices something: there's a seal on Tobi's back. He recognizes it as his sensei's Hiraishin ninjutsu.

The end of the chapter shows us Kakashi making seals. "Naruto, watch these... I can only do it once, then it's up to you."

He makes the seals. Naruto watches. Kakashi instantly appears behind Tobi, who is barely capable of absorbing Kakashi's attack. But just as Tobi phases out we see him get kicked in the neck. Gai is in the other dimension, fast as hell, going wherever Tobi zones in.

The two masters fight Tobi in two dimensions at once. Tobi recognizes that Gai's presence in the other dimension, at least whilst still conscious, is worse for him and sucks him back to the real dimension.

Kakashi is out of chakra and is catched by an also exhausted Gai. Naruto makes the same seals. "I got this." - "Thanks, dad."

Hiraishin REBORN! Next time on DBZ...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Read the—*wow*, guys...
> 
> No, we aren't _"supposed"_ to get a chapter this week, but one of the raw providers may be fortunate enough to purchase the mag early.
> 
> Do not *expect* the chapter to be released early, just be pleasantly surprised if it is.



So, we should expect a chapter some time in the next 5 minutes. Got it


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

... h8 u gaiz


----------



## Famouss (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't even know what the hell is going on anymore.


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> I think it just says Tobi's eye is.  The pictures just seem to represent letters.  Second panel is sharingan with things that start with I.


why six I's though? And why arrange it with Izuna in the center? A coincidence maybe.

Tobi has six eyes implanted, or a reference to the six paths? It might not be literal.

Well, the hint is vague but it's about Tobi, which is the only reason I'm bothering to speculate.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought I posted it here around already

From T translated by Aohige



> I'll leave this here since it's not definitive enough an info to post in the spoiler news thread...
> 
> T says his store may get the next issue in as early as Saturday (that's Friday late night - Saturday early morning for those in US)



Maybe he will give some Naruto spoilers as well


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 8, 2012)

The OP is rather convoluted, is there a chapter coming out this week or not?


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 8, 2012)

So Tobi is like one of those patch blankets, made up of either 6 eyes or 3 people. 

I knew it all along.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 8, 2012)

I like teasers/clues 

Let see, I have too much time so I'll give this clue a try:
If we go counterclockwise, there will be a moment of talking and staring.
-Tobi gets cornered, and stabbed.
-This is followed by a moment of talking and staring again. 
-Tobi shows his resilient side and pops up from behind to kill someone. 
-And during this commotion, we see his face. An old Uchiha whom we think is dead. Which could be Obito/Izuna.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I thought I posted it here around already
> 
> From T translated by Aohige
> 
> ...



Evil already has Naruto spoilers and is teasing with them.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> The OP is rather convoluted, is there a chapter coming out this week or not?



Yep but around weekend as early one for next week, where we won't get one


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Evil already has Naruto spoilers and is teasing with them.



Dunno who evil is, but if he is THE tust worthy Naruto source, than he is an asshole LOL


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 8, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Dunno who evil is, but if he is THE tust worthy Naruto source, than he is an asshole LOL



Trust me his name lives up to what he does lol.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's my guess at evil's clues

First Clue = Tobis = Tobi multiplies this chapter
Second Clue = 6 I's = Tobi multiplies into 6
Third Clue = Evil highlights Is = I just think evil is clarifying the second clue with is = plural I instead of evil just outright saying is.

So my best guess would be that Tobi creates 5 clones of himself to create a new 6 Paths, but this one just uses shared vision and Tobi's S/T jutsu. Tobi ether does this at the start or end of the chapter to counter Kakashi's Kamui strategy preventing team Naruto from locking onto the real Tobi with Kamui strategy. 

Izuna may be in the center because Tobi says something that evil thinks is a hint that he might be Izuna, just like evil post the obito hint when Tobi said something he thought hinted at Tobi being Obito. However this might be stretching the hint for more than it's intended purpose.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 8, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Dunno who evil is, but if he is THE tust worthy Naruto source, than he is an asshole LOL


The points is make us think.
IMO is better than say what happens in the chapter.

Evil for president


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil loves to fuck with us lol...

...that's part of what makes him awesome


----------



## Si Style (Aug 8, 2012)

Who is "evil", and why is he so trustworthy that this isn't just nonsense he/she is posting?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Dunno who evil is, but if he is THE tust worthy Naruto source, than he is an asshole LOL



He is the guy who always has Naruto spoilers even before Ohana and T and uses pics and riddles to give away stuff, he is a member here.

@Si

He is trustworthy because he never ever ever gave fake spoilers/hints.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil is what makes this thread fun on these breaks.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 8, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Yep but around weekend as early one for next week, where we won't get one




What? Can someone translate?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 8, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Who is "evil", and why is he so trustworthy that this isn't just nonsense he/she is posting?


His spoilers always turn to be real.
So he is trustful.



Jimnast said:


> What? Can someone translate?


Due the break they release the chapter one week earlier so we will get the chapter of next week in this one. Got it?


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 8, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> His spoilers always turns to be real.
> So he is trustful.
> 
> 
> Due the break they release the chapter one week earlier so we will get the chapter of next week in this one. Got it?




Alright but when? Today as usual or later?


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 8, 2012)

:'( can't find the spoilers he posted please refer me to it. all of them, if there is more than one


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> Alright but when? Today as usual or later?



Unless Evil gives flat out spoilers then probably during the weekend and chap on Monday.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 8, 2012)

machiavelli2009 said:


> :'( can't find the spoilers he posted please refer me to it. all of them, if there is more than one


Here my friend:

*Spoiler*: __ 







He also says: "All I have to say is."


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> Alright but when? Today as usual or later?



...

Read the first page... If you will get it on weekened be pretty damn happy...


We have a double issue for god's sake...


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Evil already has Naruto spoilers and is teasing with them.



He can't bear the fact that Naruto getting spoilers this early..


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> He can't bear the fact that Naruto getting spoilers this early..



Dat Evil seems really cool. I like dat


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> He also says: "All I have to say is."


That one is mean.

Tobi *is*
Tob*is*
*Is*una (with an s)

:S


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He is the guy who always has Naruto spoilers even before Ohana and T and uses pics and riddles to give away stuff, he is a member here.
> 
> @Si
> 
> He is trustworthy because he never ever ever gave fake spoilers/hints.



He did post a picture of Tobi losing his mask and Kakashi going "Obito!?" a month or so ago though, didn't he? 

His spoiler this week = Tobi is Black Widow.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He did post a picture of Tobi losing his mask and Kakashi going "Obito!?" a month or so ago though, didn't he?  I admit ever since that I've been leery.



Nah it was a pic of Kakashi looking at tobi and saying obito. Probably signifying how Kamui and Tobi's jutsu effect each other.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

Could it be that the actual animals he posted are meant to be hand seals?


----------



## Boreas (Aug 8, 2012)

Thought about that, but there isn't a spider seal


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He did post a picture of Tobi losing his mask and Kakashi going "Obito!?" a month or so ago though, didn't he?  I admit ever since that I've been leery.



Meh, it's not fake, it's trolling interpretation of this page


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Iguanas and spiders don't make part of them. 

Kakashi would be pretty stupid if Obito hasn't crossed his mind. So Evil must have assumed that it did.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Here my friend:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah, first spoiler clue possibly implies mulitple Tobis...

...second spoiler clue is more difficult to solve...


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Iguanas and spiders don't make part of them.
> 
> Kakashi would be pretty stupid if Obito hasn't crossed his mind. So Evil must have assumed that it did.



True dat... Damn dat evil...


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> That one is mean.
> 
> Tobi *is*
> Tob*is*
> ...


With the first clue people were guessing if that means Tobi's (who he is) or Tobis (he has some clones) so the second clue most likely is about the first guess. Tobi is....


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

someone said earlier that spider can mean 'summoning'(as summoning jutsu makes spider like pattern on surface)....

all i infer is 'Tobi is(Is) Izuna'....but i am sure there is more to it,so it can be different.....we will have to wait for tomorrow...i don't think he will appear again today...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi is not Izuna.

Izuna has no connection to anyone bar Madara.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil doesn't have spoilers, he's just a bullshitting twat.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Yeah, first spoiler clue possibly implies mulitple Tobis...
> 
> ...second spoiler clue is more difficult to solve...





KiShiDo said:


> True dat... Damn dat evil...



There is however a dragon seal.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Tobi is not Izuna.
> 
> Izuna has no connection to anyone bar Madara.



well,obito has no connection bar kakashi and same for kagami with elders only....
anyway we will know it pretty soon... further argument is pointless at this moment..


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> Meh, it's not fake, it's trolling interpretation of this page


Evil is a Tobito supporter so I expect a little bias... but that was blatant, like it's already confirmed. Evil's vague hints are much better.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

Again I think it says Tobi's eye is...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> well,obito has no connection bar kakashi and same for kagami with elders only....
> anyway we will know it pretty soon... further argument is pointless at this moment..



Do you see Madara or the Elders anywhere?

No, Kakashi is here, and is the key to countering Tobi's S/T jutsu.

What would Izuna know about Kakashi's life and if he remembers faces well?

That's right, nothing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

It may mean multiple Tobis. It's been hinted at that there are at least two anyway.



Sutol said:


> Do you see Madara or the Elders anywhere?
> 
> No, Kakashi is here, and is the key to countering Tobi's S/T jutsu.
> 
> ...



The thing about remembering faces was about Gai, not Kakashi. And it was a joke on the fact that he could never remember Kisame, who was close to Tobi.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Do you see Madara or the Elders anywhere?
> 
> No, Kakashi is here, and is the key to countering Tobi's S/T jutsu.
> 
> ...



in case you are mistaken,tobi said that to Gui.....
Tobi even knew about torune's father...he seems to know konoha's shinobis very well....knowing about kakashi and Gui is very much normal....

anyway as i said we will know very soon for sure...


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> *It may mean multiple Tobis*. It's been hinted at that there are at least two anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about remembering faces was about Gai, not Kakashi. And it was a joke on the fact that he could never remember Kisame, who was close to Tobi.



my pet theory is tobi is both izuna and obito sharing same body..we have already seen one person putting his soul on another's body(Dan's ghost transfer tech. and in new naruto movie)...:


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

what i gather from the them Evil clues: 

1) TOBIS spelt with an anagram - there are multiple Tobi's
2) 6 things begining with the word I - there are 6 eyes



conclusion: 

6 eyes means 3 Tobis in total... 2 more masked men show up this chapter 

oh god not more mask fetish


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 8, 2012)

No chapter this week?


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

this 'no chapter this week?' question is making a izanami loop in the thread...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

The 2nd one is only annoying because Izuna is in the middle, damn curve ball.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The 2nd one is only annoying because Izuna is in the middle, damn curve ball.



MUST be a red herring

if Izuna was involved in ANY way he wouldnt have posted a picture of him


6 I's = 6 eyes..... well, best we got right now


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> MUST be a red herring
> 
> if Izuna was involved in ANY way he wouldnt have posted a picture of him
> 
> ...



what's about Iruka....??..only his is a totally non-uchiha picture...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Implied? Implying something is subjective to one's opinion.

When was it said that both of them know each other?

This doesn't change anything.

Both arguments support Tobito either way.


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> Evil doesn't have spoilers, he's just a bullshitting twat.


that's what i used to think. but once the chapter comes out his weird hints always turn out to be accurate.



i guess there are 6 tobis next chapter.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> Implied?



When Gai was talking to Kakashi about visiting Obito's grave back in part 1.



> When was it said that both of them know each other?



As I said, it was implied.



> This doesn't change anything.



k



> Both arguments support Tobito either way.



If you want to call that an argument, okay. It's Obito's eye and/or face and that's the most I'm willing to grant. There's too much plot inconsistency for me to conclude the all knowing, super wise final villain is just a 30 year old butthurt half eyed Uchiha who went rogue.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Maybe it means that Tobi IS the eyes. The Uchiha were cursed weren't they? Maybe Tobi is this curse.







In other news, I predict the spoilers will come out before the end of the day.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> what's about Iruka....??..only his is a totally non-uchiha picture...



what about Iruka?  is there something you want to say?

i cant look past the 6 I's/6 eyes


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

TOBI IS IRUKA
It all makes sense now. He has ties to Naruto.


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

izuna _is_ dead according to edo madara


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> When Gai was talking to Kakashi about visiting Obito's grave back in part 1.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, it was implied.



So you have no conclusive proof that Gai & Obito knew each other.

I could go and visit the pope, or the queen, does that mean I know them? lol no.

Kakashi & Gai are friends, it's normal if Gai found out about Obito's death through Kakashi or someone else.

Obito & Gai have probably never spoken to each other, let alone knew each other.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi knows Madara as confirmed by Kishi. 
Any idea when Madara died?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> TOBI IS IRUKA
> It all makes sense now. He has ties to Naruto.



it explains how he tanked Mizuki's giant shuriken to the back

it was Zetsu goo this whole time!!!!!



♠Ace♠ said:


> Tobi knows Madara as confirmed by Kishi.
> Any idea when Madara died?



had to be before Nagato got them, right?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Iruka, Izuna and Itachi all have ponytails.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

I just need confirmation on Madara's death. I find it hard to believe he was alive just 20 years prior to the current events.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

6XI

Sage of the 6 paths?


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tobi knows Madara as confirmed by Kishi.
> Any idea when Madara died?


When Nagato was a child is the best guess. He died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan.


----------



## Recal (Aug 8, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Maybe it means that Tobi IS the eyes. The Uchiha were cursed weren't they? Maybe Tobi is this curse.



Tobi is hatred personified? The living embodiment of the Uchiha curse. That would be cool, too.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

That must have been 25-30 years ago.
Although that's if we assume Madara gave him the Rinnegan the moment he died, which would make sense. Who did the transplant though? Tobi?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Raws, please.
> 
> I find it difficult to believe that MS entirely made up that comment if the correct one, as you say that one is, doesn't mention neither memory nor faces. Him making a joke about Gai not remembering faces makes perfect sense considering what we know of Gai and the Tobi-Kisame relationship. So either someone at MS was just really clever, or the trans. you have here is wrong.
> 
> Either way though, it still screws up what you said, because your post was about Kakashi's memory, which this trans. fails to address.



Huh?

What are you talking about?

I'm talking about Tobi's answer to Gai, in which he said there's point in telling him because he doesn't know him.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> izuna _is_ dead according to edo madara



Madara said Izuna died,but he never said 'my dead brother'......he could have brought Izuna back via rinne tensei once he acquired rinnegan....Madara planned to get revived via the 'brat' nagato in distant future,nothing stops him to use same jutsu for his bro.....


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What if it's a message?
> 
> "TOBIS I"
> 
> "Tobi's eye"


Or Tobi Is...


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> That must have been 25-30 years ago.
> Although that's if we assume Madara gave him the Rinnegan the moment he died, which would make sense. Who did the transplant though? Tobi?



Probably Tobi through medical ninjutsu, perhaps with some help of Madara's own micro-shinra tensei and micro-bansho tenin techs to move eyes around


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2012)

204 guests viewing this thread wow....


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

What I'm getting from the Evil spoilers (if they are true)

Iruka: Hints at a Sensei?
Tobi behind Konan: Izanagi
Itachi and Kabuto: Izanami
Itachi: Hatred?
Ice: No idea.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Here my friend:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think he is making this up and fucking with us. As soon as I saw Iruka I was like "yeah, no"


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Huh?
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> *I'm talking about Tobi's answer to Gai, in which he said there's point in telling him because he doesn't know him*.



that's was wrong trans...both Geg's and MS trans matches.....which say nothing about whether tobi knows guy or not...


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> 204 guests viewing this thread wow....



All for a chapter and spoiler that wont come.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.


If ''Tobi is'' revealed (?) (Dont forget we're also getting already another ''incandescent panel which could be Tobi's face) why didn' you just make a pic with a shattered mask on it.


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi = Not Izuna


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

maybe its simply revelations regarding Tobi's eye powers


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi = Reason to start wars on this forum.
Does anyone really care that much anymore?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> maybe its simply revelations regarding Tobi's eye powers



Summons a tiger, bear, owl, chameleon and black widdow.
I'm okay with this.

Izanagi, Izanami, Brotherly love, Itachi power, Haku power and Iruka abilities.
I'm okay with this also


----------



## timmysblood (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok so, 

Tobi's,6 eye's,and the six eye's are on top of what appears to be a sharingan.

It could mean Tobi has a new sharigan(Tobi's six I's sharigan), Or that that there were six Tobi's (One sharingan each).

Too many possibilities to know for sure.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Or Evil is just fucking with us.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> it explains how he tanked Mizuki's giant shuriken to the back
> 
> it was Zetsu goo this whole time!!!!!
> 
> ...



Depends on how Nagato got his eyes.  Tobi claims that he gave him his eyes but was pretending to be Madara and did not explain if it was literally Madara/Tobi's eyes or eyes he possessed or if he was just lying to goad Konan.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 8, 2012)

Can I predict rookies?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Six eyes.

Sage of six paths.

There's a limited-edition version that has  six eyes.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Or Evil is just fucking with us.



lol

all we're getting is info on Tobi's eye powers



MEIzukage said:


> Can I predict rookies?



6 I's

6 Idiots?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> Depends on how Nagato got his eyes.  Tobi claims that he gave him his  eyes but was pretending to be Madara and did not explain if it was  literally Madara/Tobi's eyes or eyes he possessed or if he was just  lying to goad Konan.



Given Madara's reaction to being revived, I'm fairly sure they planned for Nagato to recieve the eyes upon his death. I doubt they randomly found a Rinnegan user (you don't get Rinnegan genetically anyways) and planned for him to be their plan B. They aren't the type to rely on coincidence.

They planned for Nagato to revive Madara using Rinne Tensei. However, we aren't sure who exactly gave him his eyes. I'm still betting on it being the real Madara who did so upon his death.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Summons a tiger, bear, owl, chameleon and black widdow.
> I'm okay with this.
> 
> Izanagi, Izanami, Brotherly love, Itachi power, Haku power and Iruka abilities.
> I'm okay with this also



Or the likely Tobi's eye is Obito's.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Depends on how Nagato got his eyes.  Tobi claims that he gave him his eyes but was pretending to be Madara and did not explain if it was literally Madara/Tobi's eyes or eyes he possessed or if he was just lying to goad Konan.



Konan was as good as dead

Tobi had no reason to lie about giving Nagato the Rinnegan himself

Tobi is also very experienced with eye transplants


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> Or the likely Tobi's eye is Obito's.



That's more than likely at this poiint.
Obito probably just had the best sharingan he found. Imagine how broken Obito would have been. Warp others from a distance and warp yourself/make yourself intangible.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Given Madara's reaction to being revived, I'm fairly sure they planned for Nagato to recieve the eyes upon his death. I doubt they randomly found a Rinnegan user (you don't get Rinnegan genetically anyways) and planned for him to be their plan B. They aren't the type to rely on coincidence.
> 
> They planned for Nagato to revive Madara using Rinne Tensei. However, we aren't sure who exactly gave him his eyes. I'm still betting on it being the real Madara who did so upon his death.



We don't know if you can't get the Rinnegan genetically if you're parents are Uchiha and Senju/Uzumaki.  If Nagato wasn't a Uzumaki it would be more obvious.  But considering Uzumaki = Senju.  Senju + Uchiha = Rinnegan it's more clouded.  Nagato could be an experiment(Uchiha eyes implanted to mature) or more far fetch Madara's child.  

There is still the possiblity that Nagato got them on his own and Madara took notice and hatched a plan.  

Considering Tobi's a liar and he wanted Nagato's eyes and doesn't like to fight it's not surprising he would try to tear down everything Konan knows about her friends.  Yahiko being influenced(panels show he was like that before being a ninja) and Nagato's eyes not really his(panels show him awakening them).


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2012)

Can someone post links of Evil's spoilers?


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> Madara said Izuna died,but he never said 'my dead brother'......he could have brought Izuna back via rinne tensei once he acquired rinnegan....Madara planned to get revived via the 'brat' nagato in distant future,nothing stops him to use same jutsu for his bro.....


That sounds plausible. I definitely think Tobi is from Madara's era, which explains his intimate knowledge of that time. The Rinnegan can make this possible. 
Kishi should explain the 'arm clench' too. I don't believe it was acting, more like a twinge of regret.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Konan was as good as dead
> 
> Tobi had no reason to lie about giving Nagato the Rinnegan himself
> 
> Tobi is also very experienced with eye transplants



1. If that the case why didn't he tell her that he's not Madara?  
2. Tobi is known not to like direct battles.
3. Panels we've seen go against Tobi's words.  Yahiko dreams and Nagato's awakening.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

What auem said sounds plausible. But why didn't Nagato just revive Yahiko? That would be a massive plot hole. If it did happen, it would go something like

Madara on his deathbed, he's gonna die anyways. He uses Rinne Tensei and revives Izuna.
Izuna takes his eyes and gives it to Nagato, hoping to revive Madara later on.


But that would leave 0 room for them to actually communicate, as Rinne Tensei kills you fairly fast. Madara in all likelihood knew tobi for some time, he _was_ the originator of the moons eye plan.

I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

@Raventhal - You still think Nagato got rinnegan on his own even though it's fairly obvious at this point he didn't?
Just wondering, I mean, the manga makes it fairly clear he was just Tobi and Madara's pawn for bringing him back to life.


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

sigh you guys >.>

evil is just completing a phrase through pics nothing more. 

The first spells tobis when in the sentence it's meant to be read as Tobi's
the second picture is the eye
so what do we have?

Tobi's eye

that's our spoiler so far and now we wait for Evil to post the next part of the sentence.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

nics a girl


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil just saw the spoilers so i get it


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> Madara said Izuna died,but he never said 'my dead brother'......he could have brought Izuna back via rinne tensei once he acquired rinnegan.....



died or dead all the same "my brother is dead and all that remains _is_ the eye power of(in) my eyes."
is what he said
either madara is lying or  honestly missing the brother there. i bet its the latter.
if u want ill break down the words in the raw to eng for u.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> @Raventhal - You still think Nagato got rinnegan on his own even though it's fairly obvious at this point he didn't?
> Just wondering, I mean, the manga makes it fairly clear he was just Tobi and Madara's pawn for bringing him back to life.



I'm not sure.  It's not obvious.  Tobi's words go against what we saw.  Even if Madara knows about Nagato it doesn't mean thens when down as Tobi said.

We have Nagato telling his back story of awakening his powers and them growing and panel showing it. But this is discarded because of what Tobi said.  Both can't be true that he awakened the Rinnegan and Tobi gave them unless his whole back story was wrong.  The credit of what Tobi said was on the back that he was Madara.  Since he's not Madara how much credit to those words?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> takL said:
> 
> 
> > izuna _is_ dead according to edo madara
> ...


takL and I  before. He believes the sentimentality associated with Madara's statement about Hashirama and Izuna infers that he misses them both.

I don't quite share the view, but it's open to interpretation.


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Considering Tobi's a liar and he wanted Nagato's eyes and doesn't like to fight it's not surprising he would try to tear down everything Konan knows about her friends.  Yahiko being influenced(panels show he was like that before being a ninja) and Nagato's eyes not really his(panels show him awakening them).


More likely, it was just Kishi's attempt to fool the readers even more, when he obviously had Edo Madara in mind. In retrospect, it looks like shit writing.

Logically, there was no reason at all for Tobi to lie to Konan. She was on her death bed. 

Backstory should be written carefully and never told by liars.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> What auem said sounds plausible. But why didn't Nagato just revive Yahiko? That would be a massive plot hole. If it did happen, it would go something like
> 
> Madara on his deathbed, he's gonna die anyways. He uses Rinne Tensei and revives Izuna.
> Izuna takes his eyes and gives it to Nagato, hoping to revive Madara later on.
> ...



it seems nagato was fairly low in chakra and on the top of that he revived thousands of lives....that took out his last reserve...otherwise it is still not cannon that you die quickly after performing rinne-tensei...

as for why nagato didn't revived yahiko,only kishi can explain..

but going by edo madara,it is fairly certain that rinnegan can revive people even in distant future......my take is it may need certain ritual to do that for a long departed soul which nagato didn't know..also he was perhaps yet to master the seventh path when yahiko died...so no opportunity back then...
all speculation..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> died or dead all the same "my brother is dead and all that remains _is_ the eye power of(in) my eyes."
> is what he said



Seeing as just about every single Tobi possibility barring the Madara clone one involves someone supposedly confirmed dead, I'm not sure that we can realistically count that as a negative anymore.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmm seems obvious to me though.
Obito's eye is a given. I mean, they share the same alternate dimension, him and Kakashi. So it must be the same Mangekyou eye's.

I still have no doubt in my mind though that Obito's soul is long and gone.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> 1. If that the case why didn't he tell her that he's not Madara?



because Tobi was just responding to what Konan said 



Nic said:


> sigh you guys >.>
> Tobi's eye
> 
> that's our spoiler so far and now we wait for Evil to post the next part of the sentence.



could be as simple as that really


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> I think you're kind of missing the point of that  statement. And I wouldn't be surprised if the sub-par translation had  something to do with it.
> *
> Madara's belief is that the only power Izuna left for his big brother to  inherit upon his death was from his eyes, just as he believes  Hashirama's vitality-rich chakra is the only real power he left behind.  He's denying this concept of "will" having anything to do with "power", he's insisting that "power" must be a corporeal thing... Just as Izuna's Mangekyou Sharingan, and Hashirama's genetic material were to him.*
> 
> Madara resurrecting his little brother at a later time would not conflict with this.



sums up my thoughts.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

truly hope Evil will come later today and give us at least one more hint.
its too vague to tell anything about what going on in the chapter.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> died or dead all the same "my brother is dead and all that remains _is_ the eye power of(in) my eyes."
> is what he said



well,this trans is bit different than 'when my brother died....'...

don't think that i don't trust you...i do.....but if it is literal tran,then you are perhaps right...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 8, 2012)

I've got two ideas that came to mind;

Tobi does something using his wall of 100+ eyes.

6-tomoe Rinnegan or something.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Obito's eye? I'm okay with this.
Obito's face? err. I'm okay with this.
Obito's soul? I'm not okay with this.


that's all I have to say. I'd rather it not be Obito, as having the final villain be a character that';s only related to Kakashi, and  not Naruto or Sasuke seems like rather shit writing. But I'll take what I can get at this point.

I'll be back later. Woke up too early to check for chapter and got  stuck here.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> well,this trans is bit different than 'when my brother died....'...
> 
> don't think that i don't trust you...i do.....but if it is literal tran,then you are perhaps right...


All I believe he's saying is that there's no difference between _"he died"/"he's dead"_ in Japanese.

How it's translated is up to context and preference. I personally think _"when my brother died"_ is more appropriate due to the discussion's flow, and leaves the matter of Izuna's fate a bit more ambiguous.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I've got two ideas that came to mind;
> 
> Tobi does something using his wall of 100+ eyes.
> 
> 6-tomoe Rinnegan or something.



Hexa is too smart for this thread.


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

vered said:


> truly hope Evil will come later today and give us at least one more hint.
> its too vague to tell anything about what going on in the chapter.



that's because there isn't much said, the first two pics just say  Tobi's eye. 

Evil is probably getting a good kick out of everyone overanalyzing his hints.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

someone should just ask Evil:

is it simple or is it crazy?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil it just trolling.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I've got two ideas that came to mind;
> 
> Tobi does something using his wall of 100+ eyes.
> 
> 6-tomoe Rinnegan or something.



possibly.
its either related to Tobi's sharingan eye or the Rinnegan especially since there are 6 "I"=eyes in the second pic.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Obito's eye? I'm okay with this.
> Obito's face? err. I'm okay with this.
> Obito's soul? I'm not okay with this.
> 
> ...



You mean killing his parents and crushing his dreams isn't enough of a connection?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

No matter how you look at his "spoiler", it doesn't seem to be exceptionally exciting. I have a feeling if Tobi's identity was revealed we'd get something a bit more intense. 

Either Tobi does a crazy eye tech or we find out whose eye it is. So either we all go ooo and ahhh over an explosion or we all go "that was...not surprising, and still says nothing." Either way, I need rest. Back later.


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Seeing as just about every single Tobi possibility barring the Madara clone one involves someone supposedly confirmed dead, I'm not sure that we can realistically count that as a negative anymore.



madara knows tobi. 
and madara 'supposes' the brother to be dead.

if madara doesnt know who tobi really is or lied to 5 kages about his brother for whatever reason, tobi might be izuna
if madara knows who tobi really is and is honest, then tobi cant be izuna


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I've got two ideas that came to mind;
> 
> Tobi does something using his wall of 100+ eyes.
> 
> 6-tomoe Rinnegan or something.



I forgot about those. What the hell could that be for, maybe they have MS and he will spam every type of Sharingan Jutsu there is.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Why are Naruto/Kakashi/Gai/Bee still alive then?

Because I'd expect them to die right now if Tobi uses all that.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2012)

What are people talking about 6asylum tomoe rinnegan?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Obito's eye? I'm okay with this.
> Obito's face? err. I'm okay with this.
> Obito's soul? I'm not okay with this.
> 
> ...



Tobi. is. not. the. final. villian.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Tobi. is. not. the. final. villian.



first agreement with Sutol


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2012)

Madara is.


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> I forgot about those. What the hell could that be for, maybe they have MS and he will spam every type of Sharingan Jutsu there is.


Didn't he implant some in the Jins at the start of this fight? well, that doesn't account for all of them. The eye collection is another Tobi mystery. It can't just be spares for Izanagi.


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 8, 2012)

when is tobi going to take off his mask anyway.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> Didn't he implant some in the Jins at the start of this fight?


Nah. Just as all the summons, and corpses used for Nagato's Rikudou Pain appeared to have the Rinnegan due to his control over them, it was the same for the resurrected Jinchuuriki that Tobi was controlling.

The only way in which the resurrected Jinchuuriki were modified was through the insertion of the chakra receivers. Through them, the Bijuu's chakra was synced to them from Gedou Mazou, and the Rinnegan and Sharingan appeared in their eyes to signify Tobi's control over them.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

''Tobi is'' / ''Tobi's eye'', either way color panel will be probably the eye of the face, thought i don't think the face is revealed since Evil didn't show us a hint with a broken mask on it.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> Didn't he implant some in the Jins at the start of this fight? well, that doesn't account for all of them. The eye collection is another Tobi mystery. It can't just be spares for Izanagi.



No, for that would mean he had several Rinnengan's as well. Planting those stakes into them and using the outer-path seems to be turn them into pseudo-clones. I thought they were for Izanagi too, but its a bit much, people can barely hit him as is, so why have so many extra-lives.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

we getting new info on Tobi's dojutsu... me thinks thats it


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Nah. Just as all the summons, and corpses used for Nagato's Rikudou Pain appeared to have the Rinnegan due to his control over them, it was the same for the resurrected Jinchuuriki that Tobi was controlling.
> 
> Nagato was the only one that truly possessed the Rinnegan, but through his control over them, these Doujutsu also appeared in their eyes.


That makes sense. I do remember lots of speculation about whether they were implanted though.

The true purpose of his collection is a mystery. I don't believe they are spares for Izanagi. Unless he carries them around with him that isn't practical... or he's like Danzou and has them implanted in unlikely places? hehe.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Nah. Just as all the summons, and corpses used for Nagato's Rikudou Pain appeared to have the Rinnegan due to his control over them, it was the same for the resurrected Jinchuuriki that Tobi was controlling.
> 
> The only way in which the resurrected Jinchuuriki were modified was through the insertion of the chakra receivers. Through them, the Bijuu's chakra was synced to them from Gedou Mazou, and the Rinnegan and Sharingan appeared in their eyes to signify Tobi's control over them.





Summers said:


> No, for that would mean he had several Rinnengan's as well. Planting those stakes into them and using the outer-path seems to be turn them into pseudo-clones. I thought they were for Izanagi too, but its a bit much, people can barely hit him as is, so why have so many extra-lives.



But the line at the end of the chapter, which is written by the editor or whoever, says "sharingan and rinnegan, *transplanted* into the former jinchuuriki".


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

medama oyaji (Daddy Eyeball) from gegege no kitaro says hi!

well no one knows him i know....


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> medama oyaji (Daddy Eyeball) from gegege no kitaro says hi!
> 
> well no one knows him i know....



But we do now, and he's cute.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2012)

Whether people like it or not, Kagami Uchiha will be relevant in the near future. I don't see why Kishi would decide to include a totally random UCHIHA in a squad containing Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Danzo and co without a strong reason behind it.

I personally believe Kagami is Tobi or is somehow linked to Tobi. And I maintain my stance.
I'm also well aware that the Tobito theory is more plausible than ever but I believe there's a catch and Tobi isn't _exactly_ Obito in his 30s.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

What if Tobi's transparence technique is related to _*Izanagi and Izanami*_ combined or something?
Going transparence via Izanagi, using Izanami to reverse it or better said to ''reappear'' but in an advanced way of both Izanami and Izanagi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> But the line at the end of the chapter, which is written by the editor or whoever, says "sharingan and rinnegan, *transplanted* into the former jinchuuriki".


 I don't see it.


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> No, for that would mean he had several Rinnengan's as well. Planting those stakes into them and using the outer-path seems to be turn them into pseudo-clones. I thought they were for Izanagi too, but its a bit much, people can barely hit him as is, so why have so many extra-lives.


I agree, I'm at a loss as to what he can use that many for. Are they for his use only? Or maybe they're necessary to complete the Moon's Eye plan. Kishi made a big deal of showing us that room.


----------



## Mugivara (Aug 8, 2012)

Even if I wouldn't know anything, I wouldn't think that Madara is the final villain... Look at the ninja history;

There are forbidden Uchiha techniques, Izanagi, Izanami etc.. Who banned them? The older ones... Who invented them? The older ones...

How did Madara and Izuna learn how to awaken MS? In school? No, someone showed them the road to power...

Juubi is a beast even Rikudou himself couldn't endure to be its host. So, how do you thing that Madara or Tobi can control that beast with fake Rinnegans? Not possible...

If in a story every details come from an old old old history, that means the final villain also will come from the history. 

Even Madara needs a manipulator to go this far...


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Whether people like it or not, Kagami Uchiha will be relevant in the near future. I don't see why Kishi would decide to include a totally random UCHIHA in a squad containing Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Danzo and co without a strong reason behind it.



when tobi met danzo he talked to him as if his old friend. and he knew shikuro aburame, tornes father or grandfather well while he didnt know torne or foo


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> when tobi met danzo he talked to him as if his old friend. and he knew shikuro aburame, tornes father or grandfather well while he didnt know torne or foo


He does seem to be from an older generation.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Whether people like it or not, Kagami Uchiha will be relevant in the near future. I don't see why Kishi would decide to include a totally random UCHIHA in a squad containing Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Danzo and co without a strong reason behind it.
> 
> I personally believe Kagami is Tobi or is somehow linked to Tobi. And I maintain my stance.
> I'm also well aware that the Tobito theory is more plausible than ever but I believe there's a catch and Tobi _exactly_ Obito in his 30s.



i agree... Kagami has to be involved somehow

how can he have ties to SO many main players (possibly Madara and Hashirama as well) and NOT be involved?

timeline fits perfectly, he knows so many things about the past such as Torune's father and jutsu, Senju-Uchiha history... and maybe he was the one to kill Hashirama


personally i think Tobi is Obito's father, Uchiha Kagami... and if they are father and son then the Jikukan powers makes perfect sense, even if he is using Obito's eye it would still be compatible for an EMS upgrade


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 8, 2012)

i predict tobi is in fact future itachi


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> He does seem to be from an older generation.



he also knows about what happened to rikudohs sons after rikudohs death which shouldnt be on the tablet if its indeed what rikudo left. 
and now hes speaking like someone who knows kakashi well.

from gegeno kitaros op "ghosts/phantoms wont die~"


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> As SaiST mentioned, the piercings cause the eyes to appear. It's the same rountine Nagato used for his Paths. Piercings, not transplants.
> 
> Plus, the large black text is the editor's note and isn't considered canon as it's removed in the volume release.



Where do the black piercings come from? Do they have a stash of black piercings?

I know that. So the editor purposly gives out false info and continuously misleads people.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> hmmm I guess where going back to the good ol days when we had to wait till friday for the chapter to come out lol



No we aren't

You are getting an super early spoiler for god's sake 1 1/2 weeks before the actual chapter is released for the puplic! That is the so called double issue as mentioned in the *damn OP.* 4 times in the year and people still don't get it...

It works like this

Wednesday Spoiler cuz the stores get the magazines already ---> Monday chapter is officially released for puplic sale

Now we have the double issue...

This weekend super fast spoiler ---> MONDAY 08/20 actual release for the public

*(cuz there is no magazine at 08/13 = double issue cuz of the festival)*

The next spoiler after this will come out on wednesday 22nd (for the release 08/27) when we are back to normal release dates


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Whether people like it or not, Kagami Uchiha will be relevant in the near future. I don't see why Kishi would decide to include a totally random UCHIHA in a squad containing Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Danzo and co without a strong reason behind it.
> 
> I personally believe Kagami is Tobi or is somehow linked to Tobi. And I maintain my stance.
> I'm also well aware that the Tobito theory is more plausible than ever but I believe there's a catch and Tobi _exactly_ Obito in his 30s.



what about akimichi tofu then...??


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> what about akimichi tofu then...??



maybe tobi=tofu(pronounced like toe-who in jp)?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

The Akimichi's are all fat.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2012)

auem said:


> what about akimichi tofu then...??



You tell me? What about him? Why bring him up? 
I was just trying to say that Kagami, being an Uchiha and introduced in a chapter with peers such as the 3rd Hokage and Danzo, must have a greater purpose than just being a random character in a flashback who happened to possess the Sharingan.

Kishi forshadowes things. I believe he left a message in that flashback with Kagami. And I maintain my stance.
If it turns out that Tobi is in fact NOT Kagami, then I'm still pretty sure Kagami will have something to do with the genesis or actions of Tobi.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 8, 2012)

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if Kagami turned out to be important. He and that Akimichi ninja are pretty much the only two of that team including Hiruzen, Danzou and the Second Hokage that haven't been somehow described as having a major role in significant manga events.

And if it were any other kind of shinobi, you could have ignored him, but we have learned that no Uchiha in this manga should be ignored, especially when we've seen so few of them to begin with. He may indeed end up pretty important.


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

tofu was there with hiruzen when tobi attacked konoha using 9b.
kagami wasnt.

tobi didnt seem to know much about edo tensei which is a jutsu of kagamis boss tho


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Something tells me that we're over thinking the images Evil showed us. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though another hint wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

Isn't it Akamichi Torifu? ...not tofu


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> You tell me? What about him? Why bring him up?
> I was just trying to say that Kagami, being an Uchiha and introduced in a chapter with peers such as the 3rd Hokage and Danzo, must have a greater purpose than just being a random character in a flashback who happened to possess the Sharingan.
> 
> Kishi forshadowes things. I believe he left a message in that flashback with Kagami. And I maintain my stance.
> If it turns out that Tobi is in fact NOT Kagami, then I'm still pretty sure Kagami will have something to do with the genesis or actions of Tobi.



torifu got as much panels as kagami...so simply speaking like a random akimichi a radom uchhiha too can exist...who may or may not has plot values...

i took kagami as a proof that nidaime didn't distrust  uchhihas as tobi said to sasuke....


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Isn't it Akamichi Torifu? ...not tofu


aye...my bad i got trolled by auem


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> when tobi met danzo he talked to him as if his old friend. and he knew shikuro aburame, tornes father or grandfather well while he didnt know torne or foo



Well, it depends on how old Torune is.  I mean even Obito the youngest possible choice was out of the village loop for 18 years. If Torune is like 20 none of the candidates are going to know him.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2012)

well
this is depressing


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

annual obon time is coming and its from the 11th to the 15th this year.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> aye...my bad i got trolled by auem



whatever... tofu,torifu...what's in a name....


P.S:unless the name is tobi of course....


----------



## Shattering (Aug 8, 2012)

You know what is best of all this? Tobi will start using Rinnegan and nothing else will happen, 302326 theories, 0 winners.


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Well, it depends on how old Torune is.  I mean even Obito the youngest possible choice was out of the village loop for 18 years. If Torune is like 20 none of the candidates are going to know him.



and yet he knows tornes father/grandpa?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Shattering said:


> You know what is best of all this? Tobi will start using Rinnegan and nothing else will happen, 302326 theories, 0 winners.



But the Rinnegan has 6 paths with 1 outer path. The image has 5 I's circling Izuna. If it had anything to do with the Rinnegan I think we'd have 6 people circling him but with a rinnegan in the back.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha Kishi such the magnificent troll....got us all clamoring to find out his manga's secrets


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> and yet he knows tornes father/grandpa?



Konohamaru gets crushed by a building assumed dead and never returns.  He's going to know Kakashi, Asuma and Gai and maybe there parents if they're alive.  But he's not know Asuma's child if he left the village now.  See what I'm saying?


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Konohamaru gets crushed by a building assumed dead and never returns.  He's going to know Kakashi, Asuma and Gai and maybe there parents if they're alive.  But he's not know Asuma's child if he left the village now.  See what I'm saying?



i cannot really.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

The 'multiple Tobis' and 'six (i)eyes' clues together make think of 3 Tobis with 3 different masks...

...and about Kagami, I can see potential in that theory as well. He would be of the right age and affiliation...


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Chibason said:


> ...and about Kagami, I can see potential in that theory as well. He would be of the right age and affiliation...



yea but tobi didnt seem to know much about edoten when kagami was tobiramas subordinate/student with sharingan.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty sure Shikuro was the Aburame in Kabuto's flashback, that should help fit him into the timeline.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> i cannot really.



Sigh... Meaning if Torune's dad is 40 something, Obito is 30 and Torune is 20 something.  Obito disappears when Torune is like 1-4 he's not likely going to know him.  But he's like to know Torune's Dad and maybe Torune's grandfather.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 8, 2012)

A dying young Obito accidently time traveled to the past,where he was treated and trained by madara.end of all plotholes


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> Pretty sure Shikuro was the Aburame in Kabuto's flashback, that should help fit him into the timeline.



good call...




Saizo sarutobi said:


> A dying young Obito accidently time traveled to the past,where he was treated and trained by madara.end of all plotholes



lol then why not future Sasuke? might as well, right?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

There's not really anything wrong with the theory itself, but I don't know how people can believe Tobi is some rando commando who appeared in what, 1 panel? 99.9% of readers don't even know who Kagami is, the only people that do remember him are the ones who read or participate in theory threads.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

He's not Kagami. The only reason there was an Uchiha there was the same reason that there was an Akimichi. He was just showcasing the clans. 10 bucks says if we got a single panel of another randomly named Uchiha, we would have theories that Tobi is him.


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Sigh... Meaning if Torune's dad is 40 something, Obito is 30 and Torune is 20 something.  Obito disappears when Torune is like 1-4 he's not likely going to know him.  But he's like to know Torune's Dad and maybe Torune's grandfather.



and he was already well versed in their secret jutsus and in the aburame clan's and in the yamanaka clan's at 13?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

*My interpretation of the spoilers*

1st clue: Tobi's *pictures of 5 animals*

2nd clue: all I can say is   *6 pics*


"tobi's" imply more than 1 tobi. The animals  imply that tobi will use the rinnegan and use animal path


is can be read as "eyes" and the 6 pictures could be eluding to the six path's of the rinnegan. I suspect Izuna is in the middle to literally troll everyone., I expect no mention of Izuna or hint of Izuna will be in the chapter. Iruka's picture futher cements this as he has nothing to do with anything. Furthermore...the remaining 4 pics are of tobi which have nothing to do with the letter I. Therefore the 6 pictures do not represent "I" they represent 6. 

another interpretation could be that izuna in the middle is the beginning of the 6 path's, that it all started with him. After all, Madara wouldn't have the rinnegan without him.

so putting the 2 clues together.....

-more than 1 tobi
-animal path
-6 eyes= rinnegan


so therefore evil is saying tobi will use the rinnegan and specifically the animal path. I expect to see tobi summon rinnegan animals and make clones of himself.


----------



## Mugivara (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> and he was already well versed in their secret jutsus and in the aburame clan's and in the yamanaka clan's at 13?



One day you all will see the truth:

Danzo

He fits to all the possibilities


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> and he was already well versed in their secret jutsus and in the aburame clan's and in the yamanaka clan's at 13?



Tobi's knowledge isn't something they have an answer for.
Don't try.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

son_michael said:


> the remaining 4 pics are of tobi which have nothing to do with the letter I. Therefore the 6 pictures do not represent "I" they represent 6.



What?

Out of the other 4 pics, only one of them is Tobi, and besides, it doesn't focus on Tobi specifically.

It's like this.

Ice
Izanagi (Tobi vs Konan)
Iruka
Izanami (Itachi vs Kabuto)
Itachi

Oh, and Evil did drop a 3rd hint, though I'm not sure if you caught it or not.

"All I have to say is..."


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi using the Rinnegan, yes!!


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> What?
> 
> Out of the other 4 pics, only one of them is Tobi, and besides, it doesn't focus on Tobi specifically.
> 
> ...




I put that hint in my post. 


those 6 pics all have nothing to do with each other. the importance of the clue is "6"

is also means "eyes" which refer to the rinnegan

and this perfectly fits with the first clue if you think of the animal path.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi using the Rinnegan, yes!!



dont jump into conclusions klue
its just one interpretation out of 4-5 existing interpretations to these 3 hints.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]





Dragonus Nesha said:


> *T*iger
> *O*wl
> *B*ear
> *I*guana
> *S*pider



Multiple Tobis?


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

i think i got it......

tobi is not revealed here.

it's more likely that tobi has fgured out a way to counter kakashi's kamui.......

emphasis on tobi's I's (eyes), whether it's five or six eyes, who knows....

tobi is pulling a danzo.....that is all there is to it.  he is using izanagi to counter kakashi and his kamui/rasengan attack.  so i'm guessing he has 5-6 sharingan eyes stashed somewhere on his body like danzo.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> and he was already well versed in their secret jutsus and in the aburame clan's and in the yamanaka clan's at 13?



Lol, he had 18 years or more depending on who he is to lurk around the village to learn things about the clans which is exactly what Itachi found him doing.  It's obvious whoever Tobi was he was around the village.  I mean you could say that the other guys are too old to know people as well.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tobi's knowledge isn't something they have an answer for.
> Don't try.



Tobi's knowledge is not far fetched even if he's Obito.  Even Obito's had 18 years to learn and if he knows Madara he's going to learn secrets.


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Lol, he had 18 years or more depending on who he is to lurk around the village to learn things about the clans



if so hed have learnt about torne n foo as well


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> if so hed have learnt about torne n foo as well



Yup, especially he was in contact with Danzo around the massacre time.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley said:


> I agree, I'm at a loss as to what he can use that many for. Are they for his use only? Or maybe they're necessary to complete the Moon's Eye plan. Kishi made a big deal of showing us that room.



I think its a fallback if he extends the manga beyond the war and still make it about Uchiha. A group of shady people will pillage Tobi's hideout an we get dozens of MS folks running around for our heroes to stop.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

i agree 100% with takL about Torune


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I put that hint in my post.



Didn't see it. My bad. 



son_michael said:


> those 6 pics all have nothing to do with each other. the importance of the clue is "6"
> 
> is also means "eyes" which refer to the rinnegan
> 
> and this perfectly fits with the first clue if you think of the animal path.



The way I see it, had he wanted it to be a Rinnegan related hint, he would have had 6 people surrounding a 7th person, since the Rinnegan has 6 paths and an outer path who can use the abilities of all 6 at once. 

The thing is, though, that there are 5 people surrounding a 6th person, and the background looks like a Sharingan. Why would Evil do a sharingan style picture for something Rinnegan related?

As for "Is"...well, is possibly eye related, but then again, Evil only dropped that hint AFTER we guessed that it had something to do with eyes, which kinda implies that the conclusion we were coming to wasn't the right one.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi's Rinnegan has six tomoe in it?


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> if so hed have learnt about torne n foo as well



This is the problem with the Obito debate.  You start asking questions that can be answered but it's going to be speculation.  Than your going to say I'm making things up which I would.  You could ask the same thing for anyone that could be Tobi but you won't because your mind is made up that there's not possibility Obito could be Tobi.  

Why would all knowning Izuna or Kagami or Clone know Torune's dad but not his son?

But lets look at the obvious that Tobi recognized Torune for who what was even though he didn't know who he was.  Meaning he may have known his father and obviously had intelligence of his son even if he didn't know him.  That much is obvious no matter who Tobi is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> This is the problem with the Obito debate.  You start asking questions that can be answered but it's going to be *speculation*.  Than your going to say I'm making things up which I would.  You could ask the same thing for anyone that could be Tobi but you won't because your mind is made up that there's not possibility Obito could be Tobi.
> 
> Why would all knowning Izuna or Kagami or Clone know Torune's dad but not his son?
> 
> But lets look at the obvious that Tobi recognized Torune for who what was even though he didn't know who he was.  Meaning he may have known his father and obviously had intelligence of his son even if he didn't know him.  That much is obvious no matter who Tobi is.



There's a difference between speculation and fanfiction, mate.

There are just TOO many questions with the Tobito theory that can't even be touched by the people who believe it. It's one thing if it has half a dozen, or seems to make sense on some levels, but when absolutely every asset can be questioned...


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

Kagami's been thought dead for what 8-9 years(if he was susposed to have died with Uchiha massacre but of course he has no plot so who knows) why doesn't he know Torune?

Izuna hasn't been thought dead for like decades(who knows he's plot barren as well).  Why would he know Torune's dad and not Torune?  But of course lets ignore the fact that we don't know anyones age or timeline.  Torune could be a 16 year old Root guy like Sai or 50 year old guy.  But lets speculate and eliminate our most hated theories.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's Rinnegan has six tomoe in it?





Maybe this design will make a real appearance finally, except with 6 tomoe instead of 9? The Juubi was shown with that eye in its first appearance (after that it was drawn with regular Rinnegan for some reason). The same design was also shown during one of Tobi's explanations reflecting off the moon.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

@Raventhal- Tobi recognized Torune's technique as one used by an older Aburame's jutsu, and surmised that Torune must be the son of that man...

That situation strongly insinuates that Tobi is an older Shinobi...

Still, to be Devil's advocate, a young Obito could have witnessed the technique being performed by Torune's dad.

That debate is pointless.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about Torune? There's at least 10 other examples of time line inconsistencies with Obito.
It's Obito's eye, no doubt. His face? Maybe. Probably. I'm sure everyone will admit to that at this point.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> He's not Kagami. The only reason there was an Uchiha there was the same reason that there was an Akimichi. He was just showcasing the clans. 10 bucks says if we got a single panel of another randomly named Uchiha, we would have theories that Tobi is him.



the timing of Kagami's introduction was fishy to me... whilst also having ties to Hiruzen, Danzo, the Elders, Torifu, and of course Senju Tobirama

not to mention Kagami was in the right timeline to have had knowledge of what it was like pre-Konoha... experienced the founding of the village system... and very possibly knew Madara and Hashirama personally


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Why would all knowning Izuna or Kagami or Clone know Torune's dad but not his son?
> 
> But lets look at the obvious that Tobi recognized Torune for who what was even though he didn't know who he was.  Meaning he may have known his father and obviously had intelligence of his son even if he didn't know him.  That much is obvious no matter who Tobi is.



what? no... Tobi recognised the jutsu with his Sharingan first, and then tied it to Aburame Shikuro... it was a bacteria type bug if i remember correct

Tobi had no idea who Torune was until he analysed those bugs


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's a difference between speculation and fanfiction, mate.
> 
> There are just TOO many questions with the Tobito theory that can't even be touched by the people who believe it. It's one thing if it has half a dozen, or seems to make sense on some levels, but when absolutely every asset can be questioned...



That's the thing the other theories are pure fan fictions.  There is nothing to tie Kagami to Tobi at all.  It's fan fiction because Kagami has no plot to even speculate about.

Izuna is the same way almost.  He has a couple of things that make you think Tobi is talking as Izuna.  But Izuna doesn't even have a name.

You can name numerous connections to Obito and Tobi and most people would consider that things point to Obito even if it's a red herring.  Of course IF Tobi is Obito there are going to be things to cloud the story or else just as well not have a mask on because everyone would know.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

I still think Obito is a red herring. Even if this manga is for 12 year olds he's making it too apparent.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

It's either "Tobi's Eye Is.." which means we should be getting more clues today to finish the puzzle..

Or it means Tobi uses the Animal Path to summon Rinn'egan Animals and uses Shared Vision (Multiple Eyes, Animals)

Or it means Tobi is multiple people

The first one is the most interesting, as it means the puzzle will continue.

The Second one is most likely because it's the most boring

The third one is least likely because Tobi's identity would have to be revealed before that plot point cropped up.

The fourth option - Evil is trolling like a superstar because he knows we have a long wait before we get any spoilers (Probably late Friday/Early Saturday).



Raventhal said:


> That's the thing the other theories are pure fan fictions.  There is nothing to tie Kagami to Tobi at all.  It's fan fiction because Kagami has no plot to even speculate about.
> 
> Izuna is the same way almost.  He has a couple of things that make you think Tobi is talking as Izuna.  But Izuna doesn't even have a name.
> 
> You can name numerous connections to Obito and Tobi and most people would consider that things point to Obito even if it's a red herring.  Of course IF Tobi is Obito there are going to be things to cloud the story or else just as well not have a mask on because everyone would know.



Well, for Kagami it's because he's an old Uchiha in a team headed by Tobirama (Who is the one who pretty much started the Senju Dogs business from what we know plot wise right now), he's the only member of the team (Aside from Danzou) who was not there during the Kyuubi attack.

Izuna because he's not only Madara's brother, but was said to be Madara's equal. Him not being revealed seems suspicious given how important brotherly bonds are in this manga. That said, he might get more fleshed out via Madara himself when he gets his flashbacks and such.

The truth is though, it could be anyone. Kishimoto isn't above shoehorning in an important character who we didn't know existed. Could turn out to be Uchiha Riuka, who killed the 1st Hokage while he was sick, and assassinated the 2nd Hokage after he killed the Ginaku/Kinaku forces.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I still think Obito is a red herring. Even if this manga is for 12 year olds he's making it too apparent.



Lol, not really.  Forums are already way more hardcore than the average person.  You think the average person reading Naruto is going back to reread panels to find clues or ripping apart everything said or done and debating to no end?


----------



## Evil (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Anther spoiler....uh oh.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

First Izuna now Obito? Hmm


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

better be one HELL of a chapter


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil, were we at least on the right track before, with the images?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 8, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!



Orochimaru and Obito tell the readers about their identity crisis and Naruto says he understands them.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I'm just about to head into work, and I saw the topic was bumped, so I thought "ehh, let's see who posted."

And we get this.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

James said:


> OP is vague. Somewhat implies that we'd get the chapter this week instead of next, but no chapter?
> 
> Any more up to date info, chapter expected or not?



One of the spoiler providers is expecting to get the chapter as early as Saturday, of course that means it could also be later.


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 8, 2012)

JUST POST THE DAMN SPOILER ALREADY


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Orochimaru, Obito and Naruto are in the chapter.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

*Heads to the Tobito Bet Thread*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

If it weren't for Naruto all these characters would have names that begin with an "O".


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

all of the 3 are in the chapter?
obito being there means that the eye indeed belongs to Obito.
all are konoha ninjas.
Evil give us more pics!!!


----------



## Jesus (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't really make sense of the last hint.  All 3 characters in the chapter?



♠Ace♠ said:


> I still think Obito is a red herring. Even if this manga is for 12 year olds he's making it too apparent.



Pain being Nagato, or the Yondaime being Naruto's dad were said to be "too obvious" as well, and look how it turned out.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

vered said:


> all of the 3 are in the chapter?
> obito being there means that the eye indeed belongs to Obito.
> all are konoha ninjas.
> Evil give us more pics!!!



it could also refer to all 3 having something in common. Such as a tragic back story.


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

son_michael said:


> *My interpretation of the spoilers*
> 
> 1st clue: Tobi's *pictures of 5 animals*
> 
> ...


you're overanalyzing.  All we have is Tobi's eye. 


Klue said:


> Tobi's Rinnegan has six tomoe in it?


no just a bunch of people overanalyzing the spoiler.  The first pic spells out Tobis 

The second pic is a sharingan eye

So basically what Evil has given us so far is Tobi's sharingan eye (that's it) now we wait for him to provide the next part of the sentence.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate you


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

might be another play of words.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2012)

Well we all know Tobi's right eye is Obito's. Not sure how Orochimaru and Naruto fit in the picture.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Kakashi: Are you...Obito?
Tobi: Nope. Although Orochimaru helped me transplant his right eye, in trade for secrets of Uchiha to help him understand his RS theory.
Naruto: What's with Orochimaru's obsession with the Uchihas?


----------



## Evil (Aug 8, 2012)

takL said:


> and yet he knows tornes father/grandpa?



He doesn't really, all he says is that technique is the same as Shikuro's and then determines that Torune is probably his son. This doesn't mean he knew the man personally, just that he may have heard of or seen the technique before.

Which isn't surprising since Obito fought in the Second Ninja War.



takL said:


> when tobi met danzo he talked to him as if his old friend. and he knew shikuro aburame, tornes father or grandfather well while he didnt know torne or foo



No he didn't, he mocked Danzou by saying "Yo, it's been awhile, since the Uchiha Massacre right?" And he didn't knows Torune's father personally, just his name and his signature jutsu. 

It's also possible that Tobi fought Shikuro during the Kyubi invasion, since there were many ANBU present at Naruto's birth and Tobi remarks about Torune being in ROOT. 



takL said:


> and he was already well versed in their secret jutsus and in the aburame clan's and in the yamanaka clan's at 13?



That's like saying Lee, Neji, or Kakashi knowing about the Uchiha having Sharingan's is tantamount to knowing their clan secrets. Characters and clan's are renowned for their special or unique jutsu's. If Shikuro fought in the Second War, there is a good chance he was a Hero and was well known in Konoha for his special jutsu much like Kagami was known for Kotomatsukami, Yondaime and Hirashin, Copy Ninja Kakashi, etc.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, if it's supposed to be "Tobi's eye is Obitos" that's not much of a spoiler


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

Nic said:


> you're overanalyzing.  All we have is Tobi's eye.
> 
> no just a bunch of people overanalyzing the spoiler.  The first pic spells out Tobis
> 
> ...




how the heck does six pictures indicate 1 eye?


----------



## Lyenyo (Aug 8, 2012)

Orochimaru - Obito - Naruto

----O---------bi-------to-----

Tobi's Eye's Obito


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Lyenyo said:


> Orochimaru - Obito - Naruto
> 
> ----O---------bi-------to-----



Ooooooooooooh, interesting.



son_michael said:


> how the heck does six pictures indicate 1 eye?



All the pictures involve things that begin with the letter "I".

I = eye

or

I's (plural) = eyes


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

Lyenyo said:


> Orochimaru - Obito - Naruto
> 
> ----O---------bi-------to-----
> 
> Tobi's Eye's Obito



please explain your deductive reasoning for this.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> He doesn't really, all he says is that technique is the same as Shikuro's and then determines that Torune is probably his son. This doesn't mean he knew the man personally, just that he may have heard of or seen the technique before.
> 
> Which isn't surprising since Obito fought in the Second Ninja War.
> 
> ...



tell us more
please


----------



## Kusa (Aug 8, 2012)

Lyenyo said:


> Orochimaru - Obito - Naruto
> 
> ----O---------bi-------to-----
> 
> Tobi's Eye's Obito




Wow this makes sense.So it's Obitos eyes most likely after all


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

son_michael said:


> please explain your deductive reasoning for this.



The first hint had pictures that spelled out "TOBIS".

The second hint had pictures that started with "I".

The third spoiler emphasized the word "is".

The final spoiler can be interpreted as that.

Put all the hints together and it forms a message.

"Tobi's eye is Obito's"


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, at least it's probably the eye and nothing else, or so I hope.


----------



## hellohi (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> He doesn't really, all he says is that technique is the same as Shikuro's and then determines that Torune is probably his son. This doesn't mean he knew the man personally, just that he may have heard of or seen the technique before.
> 
> Which isn't surprising since Obito fought in the Second Ninja War.
> 
> ...




Stop posting nonsense and post the chapter summary

Or more spoilers


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah i'm going with the spoiler that Tobi's eye is Obito.  

Besides that's what we were expecting out of this chapter anyways.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

as long as its *just* his eye


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> as long as its *just* his eye



Slippery slope.


----------



## Stormcloak (Aug 8, 2012)

How did his eye not get crush by that rock though


----------



## Mateush (Aug 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









1. Tobi's...
2. Naruto thinks or speaks about Iruka, Sasuke thinks or speaks about Itachi and so on.
3. We'll see a scene of both Orochimaru, Sasuke and Naruto & Tobi. Maybe Tobi is revealed as created Madara or Izuna using Obito's body and eye.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The first hint had pictures that spelled out "TOBIS".
> 
> The second hint had pictures that started with "I".
> 
> ...




ok but how does the last clue mean obito?

orochimaru, obito, naruto = obito?


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd like to see Kakashi and Tobi's convo this chapter if there is any.  Although i wouldn't be surprised if the whole chapter consists of Kakashi giving Bee, Naruto, and Gai an explanation of what happened and who's eye it is.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil please give us something else, just a little bit


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> How did his eye not get crush by that rock though



the same way his body didn't get crushed. zetsu


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

son_michael said:


> ok but how does the last clue mean obito?
> 
> orochimaru, obito, naruto = obito?



Taking certain syllables from the character's names spells out Obito.

*O*rochimaru

O*bi*to

Naru*to*


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

son_michael said:


> ok but how does the last clue mean obito?
> 
> orochimaru, obito, naruto = obito?


play with words 

first syllable of the first name with the second of the second name combined with the third syllable of third name.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Slippery slope.



its a very long slope, with a very small incline 



Nic said:


> I'd like to see Kakashi and Tobi's convo this chapter if there is any.  Although i wouldn't be surprised if the whole chapter consists of Kakashi giving Bee, Naruto, and Gai an explanation of what happened and who's eye it is.



it certainly feels like we're getting a talking/revelations chapter


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Taking certain syllables from the character's names spells out Obito.
> 
> *O*rochimaru
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be

Or Chi Mar U

Nar Ut O

O bi to

Atleast that's how I pronounce them


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

Why does Orochimaru has to behind everything?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Wouldn't it be
> 
> Or Chi Mar U
> 
> ...



O Ro Chi Ma Ru

O Bi To

Na Ru To

not that it matters or anything


----------



## Hexa (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Wouldn't it be
> 
> Or Chi Mar U
> 
> ...


That's not how they're pronounced.  Well, Obito is syllabalized correctly.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Why does Orochimaru has to behind everything?



It's his favorite position.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> its a very long slope, with a very small incline



These recent chapters have been dumping a lot of grease on it though.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> O Ro Chi Ma Ru
> 
> O Bi To
> 
> ...



I was way off, huh?

Orochimaru sounds so weird to me now.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> It's his favorite position.



*this *is what you call a slippery slope


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Taking certain syllables from the character's names spells out Obito.
> 
> *O*rochimaru
> 
> ...



Why play with the words if Obito is already listed there? If the answer to the puzzle is Obito. Shouldnt the three words be: Orochimaru, Tobi, Naruto?


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Why play with the words if Obito is already listed there? If the answer to the puzzle is Obito. Shouldnt the three words be: Orochimaru, Tobi, Naruto?



so Evil has to lay out his spoiler clues exactly how you want them for them to make sense to yourself? lol


----------



## Lyenyo (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Why play with the words if Obito is already listed there? If the answer to the puzzle is Obito. Shouldnt the three words be: Orochimaru, Tobi, Naruto?



My guess is Obito's pic is there to try throw you off.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 8, 2012)

It means everyone involved in the battle, with the exception of Killer Bee, is a Konoha shinobi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Why play with the words if Obito is already listed there? If the answer to the puzzle is Obito. Shouldnt the three words be: Orochimaru, Tobi, Naruto?



I dunno, maybe to give you a hint to what you should look for?

Or to just stir up a shitstorm about Tobi's identity?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nic said:


> so Evil has to lay out his spoiler clues exactly how you want them for them to make sense to yourself? lol



Never exactly I wanted, but why give us clues, if the answer is one of the clue.
Orochimaru, Obito, Naruto. Yeah you can get the name Obito messing around the order of the words, and yeah the name is also already given as a part of the clue.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Why play with the words if Obito is already listed there? If the answer to the puzzle is Obito. Shouldnt the three words be: Orochimaru, Tobi, Naruto?


Yeah... Keep diggin', fellas.



First Tsurugi said:


> Or to just stir up a shitstorm about Tobi's identity?


Izuna was probably put in the second hint for the same reason. >_>


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> It means everyone involved in the battle, with the exception of Killer Bee, is a Konoha shinobi.



I don't think Orochimaru of all people really qualifies as a Konoha shinobi.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

OROCHIMARU CLONED OBITO AND MADE NARUTO


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

My guess is that Orochimaru probably implanted Obito's eyes into Izuna. Whatever the case is, both Izuna and Obito are associated with the mystery that is Tobi


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> How did his eye not get crush by that rock though



Likely the same way his brain wasn't crushed by that rock, his skull.

Sorry, I have hard time believing if it's confirmed to be Obito's eye that it's not his body and mind.  Too much going with it being Obito himself.  

I got dibs on Obito sob story with a tragic Rin death that he's responsible for that Madara's really responsible for lol.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Well what else could the picture mean?

All of the other pictures involved wordplay, but the three newest pictures have nothing in common as far as that goes.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

i wonder, do they have anything in common?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Orochimaru implanted Obito's eye into Naruto.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> I got dibs on Obito sob story with a tragic Rin death that he's responsible for that Madara's really responsible for lol.



What you mean "he killed Rin but it was actually Madara who did it"?

I would find the latter pretty hard to believe.



jacamo said:


> i wonder, do they have anything in common?



The first two begin with "O".

The last two end in "O".

But that's a pretty weak connection IMO.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Yeah... Keep diggin', fellas.



Waaaiit a minute. Why am I under the impression SaiST knows the content of the spoiler?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Younger brother in Japanese is Ototo.

Orochimaru, Obito, Naruto.

Ototo.

Am I right?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Waaaiit a minute. Why am I under the impression SaiST knows the content of the spoiler?


 Sorry if I gave that impression, but I don't.



Menacing Eyes said:


> Younger brother in Japanese is Ototo.
> 
> Orochimaru, Obito, Naruto.
> 
> ...


Yep... 

Still, that can't be right, can it? *O*rochimaru, Obi*to*, Naru*to*...

Switching from first to last syllables like that... Keep diggin'!


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Younger brother in Japanese is Ototo.
> 
> Orochimaru, Obito, Naruto.
> 
> ...



Lol this is crazy


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What you mean "he killed Rin but it was actually Madara who did it"?
> 
> I would find the latter pretty hard to believe.



Maybe but more like manipulation of Obito or situations to make it happen to awaken his MS.  I have been having a strong feeling that the Bloody Mist/Root style training is Uchiha origin to help awaken MS.  Would make sense for Madara to run his village like that.


----------



## k2nice (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi is not the same person throughout the timeline. At one point he could of been Madara and at another point he could have been obito. The fact of the matter is, they are all using the same exact eye.

Thats what i got from Evils spoilers


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Younger brother in Japanese is Ototo.
> 
> *O*rochimaru, Obi*to*, Naru*to*.
> 
> ...



another Izuna hint? kinda obvious though


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

So I think I got it...

*Orochimaru* experimented on a half dead *Obito* in an effort to create what *Naruto* has become, the true heir to the Rikudo Sennin


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Younger brother in Japanese is Ototo.
> 
> Orochimaru, Obito, Naruto.
> 
> ...



hmmm.so its confirmed he is Izuna?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Maybe but more like manipulation of Obito or situations to make it happen to awaken his MS.  I have been having a strong feeling that the Bloody Mist/Root style training is Uchiha origin to help awaken MS.  Would make sense for Madara to run his village like that.



Maybe.

I have a headcanon that Rin died in the Kyuubi attack.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

vered said:


> hmmm.so its confirmed he is Izuna?


If he was alluding to Ototo, wouldn't someone in the middle with the _"to"_ syllable dead center in their name be the better choice here?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 8, 2012)

The first syllable in Orochimaru's name is *O*, the second syllable in Obito's name is *bi*, the final syllable in Naruto's name is *to*.

Combine all three, and what do you get? *Obito*.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

the best way would be for Evil to give us these written coded spoilers he used to give a long time ago.


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

k2nice said:


> Tobi is not the same person throughout the timeline. At one point he could of been Madara and at another point he could have been obito. The fact of the matter is, they are all using the same exact eye.
> 
> Thats what i got from Evils spoilers



so Madara decided to get rid of his EMS and Rin'negan to play around with Obito's eyeball?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> The first syllable in Orochimaru's name is *O*, the second syllable in Obito's name is *bi*, the final syllable in Naruto's name is *to*.
> 
> Combine all three, and what do you get? *Obito*.


Yeah, but Obito's there being used as one of the hints!

It doesn't sit right with me!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Yeah, but Obito's there being used as one of the hints!
> 
> It doesn't sit right with me!



Izuna was in the second pic. vOv


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi's eye is Obito or Tobi's eye is younger brother.


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I have a headcanon that Rin died in the Kyuubi attack.



i doubt Obito would have switched sides before Rin's death.  I would have thought she'd be placed alongside Kakashi in that panel but she was nowhere to be found.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Oro and Naruto had to live without their parents

Obito's parents had to live without their child?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Izuna was in the second pic. vOv


 :S


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

Nic said:


> not really, he's always gotten them earlier than T on double issue weeks.


okay, but several days earlier? Does he have a source at the publishers?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sticking with "Tobi's eye is Obito's".

It fits best considering what the past couple of chapters have been building up to.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Easley's askin' too many questions... 

How's about one of you guys give him the tour, eh?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

ah... simples 

they have all had contact with Tobi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

here we go again...

tobi's eye is 

and now these...

orochimaru
obito
naruto

oon? on?

tobi's eye iiiis oon...


i think he is saying a phrase


----------



## Easley (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Easley's askin' too many questions...
> 
> How's about one of you guys give him the tour, eh?


hehe, just healthy skepticism!


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobis identity isn't revealed.
There's your spoiler.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

It doesn't have to be revealed.

Everyone who's sane of mind knows that it's Obito in mind & soul.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST said:


> :S


Any other ideas as to what the pic could mean then? I can't think of any other phrases or names that use the syllables of Obito Naruto and Orochimaru that exists within the context of the manga, at least right off the top of my head.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tobis identity isn't revealed.
> There's your spoiler.


thats so much trolling 

now, if its tobi's eye is on, it could mean that something has caught his attention, or he reveals something more about his objective or depending on what evil posts next, perhaps we will get what body he has...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Eh pretty sure all he's saying is that Tobi's eye is Obito's with all three clues. Which won't surprise 90% of us and means nothing in terms of Tobi's identity.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know if we can discount "Obito" being the solution just because he's in the image.  The image that had a bunch of "Is" in it was an eye, after all.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It doesn't have to be revealed.
> 
> Everyone who's sane of mind knows that it's Obito in mind & soul.



sorry there are plotholes attached to that

if its just the body/eye then it makes sense


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

What you think of as plotholes aren't plotholes to Kishi.

Once he explains this, you'll digest his explanation and move on.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tobis identity isn't revealed.
> There's your spoiler.



Thank you. everybody has been saying its going to be a couple chapters from now, or on 600, and now they see some random pics and its game on for the theorists. 

Kakashi will deduce the workings of Tobi's Jutsu, and the fight will continue. The new Jutsu that Tobi uses to counter them is what we should be predicting.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh pretty sure all he's saying is that Tobi's eye is Obito's with all three clues. Which won't surprise 90% of us and means nothing in terms of Tobi's identity.


he needs to post again, if the spoilers are over, its probably this


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

jacamo said:


> sorry there are plotholes attached to that
> 
> if its just the body/eye then it makes sense



You mean opinions lol.  Those aren't real plot holes.  

Lol, it's hilarious to see people get the pitchforks and torches against the Obito theory.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> You mean opinions lol.  Those aren't real plot holes.
> 
> Lol, it's hilarious to see people get the pitchforks and torches against the Obito theory.


no...


if its like that anybody can make a theory about any character, and it wont need to make sense plotwise, or respect the timeline.

the obito theory has glaring holes and is based on obito's looks and eye alone.

it doesnt respect the timeline...when people say that it has holes, its because they try to make sense out of all the information that kishi has given us up to this point. Obviously, you can come and say that if kishi wants, he can make horses fly since this is his story, but it wont make the theory make more sense, it will still have its holes until kishi makes all his work to try to clean it.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeanne, that's the problem with fans in general.

They think they know better than the author himself.

Arrogance at it's utmost. 

KNOW YOUR PLACE!


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

I AM ABOVE KISHI
RESPECT ME


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Jeanne, that's the problem with fans in general.
> 
> They think they know better than the author himself.
> 
> ...


its not arrogance, we are just trying to read the story that was given to us up to this point making any sense. If we dont hold to this, anything, i mean, anything can be considered a theory 

im not saying that the obito theory is wrong, im saying that you guys cant ignore the holes and weak points in it only because you want him to be obito. You cant come here and say that it makes complete sense only because kishi could still have his way around it and recton.

Its not about opinion here, if we dont hold to manga facts, things become quite pointless.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Twists are only supposed to make sense in retrospect.


----------



## Recal (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a theory.

Orochimaru fired Tobi out of his cock.  Bam.  Speed of light.

It's got some holes in it and it really messes with the timeline, but it's still totally valid.  No one knows the manga better than Kishi, after all. Fuck all the haters calling it fanfic.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

I like how the guy trying to accuse others of being arrogant, has been basically claiming that folks that don't share his viewpoint are lacking in common sense.



There are crazies on all sides of the debate.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

SaiST, it's not my viewpoint.

I see things through Kishi's viewpoint.

I know for a fact that for Kishimoto, Tobi = Obito, *because it's literally what he wrote*.


----------



## Evil (Aug 8, 2012)

That's all for now, I'm going to go play Mother.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you Evil. Have fun and goodbye.

lolol.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> That's all for now, I'm going to go play Mother.



You mean earthbound? Man that was a great game. Any way thanks for the hits. I think it's funny read all  the comments that this make more then the manga it self.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> Kakashi will deduce the workings of Tobi's Jutsu, and the fight will continue. *The new Jutsu that Tobi uses to counter them is what we should be predicting.*



Edo Tensei!!.....Hatake Sakumo, Shisui & Jiraiya Incoming!!!!!!:amazed


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi's evil and trying to destroy the world because of his Mother.

See, women are simply evil. Creatures of the devil put on Earth to hurt, harm and destroy men.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi likes beastiality.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> That's all for now, I'm going to go play Mother.


Wait, does that mean there's more to it, or are you just done with hints because we've figured it out?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mother series fan? Hells yeah!


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> That's all for now, I'm going to go play Mother.



???
evil give us more clues!
or is it another one


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't start seeing hints everywhere.

vered take your mind off. Have a cocktail.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> no...
> 
> 
> if its like that anybody can make a theory about any character, and it wont need to make sense plotwise, or respect the timeline.
> ...



Lol, so Tobi's indentity is supposed to be obvious and clear?  What kind of mystery would that make?

You do realize most of the glaring holes are told by an unreliable narrartor of Tobi himself.  Tobi's crediblity was shot once he was outed as not Madara.  People still take everything he says as truth.  To me almost everything he said once he became Madara is suspect.

He told Konan who was still yet to be subdued that the people closest to her were frauds after she just expressed her faith Yahiko, Nagato and Naruto.  Then Tobi proceeds to discredit both of them.  People bought it as he was Madara and it's remained canon.  This goes against the very Nagato had in flash back of awakening his own eyes and Yahiko dreaming of taking over the world.

He straight lied to Kabuto, Sasuke, Kisame and likely lied to Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

and hints and facts are supposed to make sense along the way.

Twist the fact that Madara and Tobi know each other, and the fact that Tobi fought Minato looking like a fully grown adult can be more complicated than we think.

Im not saying that Kishi cant do it, im not saying that he cant someway make Obito be rescued by Zetsu, become all evil and powerful in one year, talk with a dead Madara someway and elaborate a plan to revive him with rinne tensei. I am saying that *we cant really hold to the idea that the theory makes complete sense only because Kishi could cover the holes someway.
*
Tobi can be anyone if we think like that...


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> I know for a fact that for Kishimoto, Tobi = Obito, *because it's literally what he wrote*.


Panel where it says Tobi is Obit in body and soul.
I'll be waiting.

What Jeanne said is right. You call us insane, then proceed to say that we are wrong, yet you ignore all the plot holes that we post. The replies are also completely ignorant. There's no argument here, you've convinced yourself that he is because you want him to be. Then you proceed to imply we are trying contradict Kishi because in your superior mindset, you and the authors viewpoint are equivalent, even though the reveal and full explanation his history hasn't even been touched with a 40 foot stick. I'm fucking out of here.

Tobito fans are the most obnoxious people I've ever talked too.
If we aren't wrong, we go against the author. If we post arguments, you ignore them because he looks like him.


> You do realize most of the glaring holes are told by an unreliable narrartor of Tobi himself.


Other than the fact that "Tobi is lying" is not an argument, no, this is fasle. The plot inconsistencies are not from Tobi's mouth but from the fucking plot timeline.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> That's all_* for now*_, I'm going to go play Mother.



i like the sound of this . Ty for entertaining us evil o/


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Ace my dear, if he wrote that in the manga it would have been revealed already and everybody would know about it. 

He wrote it in the film's manuscript, whom takL got to look at twice.

He had Obito written in brackets next to Tobi/Madara's.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Jeanne, that's the problem with fans in general.
> 
> They think they know better than the author himself.
> 
> ...



Arrogance? 

To be completely honest, one of the reasons the Tobito theory is so disliked is that some of its fans have the obnoxious habit of just ASSUMING they are correct, and speaking as if their theory is canon, all the while treating those who disagree as if they are stupid fools who just "can't accept the truth". 

It's a theory. That's all.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

> Tobi is DEFINITELY Madara



Turns out Tobi is not actually Madara.



> Tobi DEFINITELY does NOT have ANYTHING to do with Obito



Turns out Tobi has Obito's other eye.

Hard not to be smug and self indulgent when you keep being right all the time.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> That's all for now, I'm going to go play Mother.


Moar pls, any news about the colored page?
Perhaps the eye will be colored?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually can't think of anything impressive the color page could be, unless it's a cover or something.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 8, 2012)

20 pages to read. 



First Tsurugi said:


> "Tobi's eye is Obito's"



I subscribe this decoding of the hints. 

Thanks Evil. \o


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

It's sad how boring this manga's going to get when the last interesting thing (Tobi's identity) is revealed.

I hope it's not an anticlimactic reveal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I actually can't think of anything impressive the color page could be, unless it's a cover or something.


a colored cover with tobi and that barrier would be epic


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Panel where it says Tobi is Obit in body and soul.
> I'll be waiting.
> 
> What Jeanne said is right. You call us insane, then proceed to say that we are wrong, yet you ignore all the plot holes that we post. The replies are also completely ignorant. There's no argument here, you've convinced yourself that he is because you want him to be. Then you proceed to imply we are trying contradict Kishi because in your superior mindset, you and the authors viewpoint are equivalent, even though the reveal and full explanation his history hasn't even been touched with a 40 foot stick. I'm fucking out of here.
> ...



Name me a plot hole with Obito that's not started by someone Tobi said as Madara?

The only plot hole is that can't be accounted for is Madara literally giving Nagato his Rinnegan.  

Questioning his height or power is just plain silly considering we've seen Naruto go from one of the shortest rookies to one of the taller ones.  We've seen Naruto and Sasuke gain vast power in weeks.  Considering outside of the chains(ooh high level technique) Tobi used all doujutsu on Minato.  And we've yet to see anyone in this manga fail at using doujutsu or training it they just use it and get better at it.  Sasuke mastered his MS in months.

What else is there knowledge.  Oh yeah all people with knoweldge must be old and must live in that time period to know.  Everyone here that knows about Narutoverse live there and are old as dirt.  My history teacher lived in 1712 or how else could he know about the founding fathers?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Key fucking words: *The Film's*. The non-cannon, filler film where Hinata is a slut and Sakura's dad is the fucking hokage.

Let me get this straight, you think Kishi revealed Tobi's identity *OUT OF THE FUCKIGN MANGA* in a fucking _manuscript_, and that's your proof that you're viewpoints are correct? Excuse me while I grab a bat and smash it against my face.

If you're right, then yes, I'm above Kishi, because that's the most retarded fucking shit I've ever heard. No author in their right minds considers posting the most important identity reveal of their 10+ year manga in a movie script and letting people peek at it. If anything that makes the theory even more unlikely than it already previously was. Obito's eye and face are being used. The person using them isn't a 30 year old butthurt Obito who obtained infinite knowledge, gained the ability to summon the Kyuubi, SWITCH THE FUCKING PLOT TIMELINES WITH HIS TIME REVERSAL ABILITIES and is overall, as I just said, a butthurt individual.

Yeah let's make Obito Tobi when we already know pretty much his entire backstory. Good idea. Then let's attempt to make the reader's believe this shit by half assing the reason as to why he turned evil. Good idea once again.

_*I'm going to the fucking bathhouse. Need to see some tits.*_


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> It's sad how boring this manga's going to get when the last interesting thing (Tobi's identity) is revealed.
> 
> I hope it's not an anticlimactic reveal.



We'll still have a few mysteries like the scroll and "the one who knows everything" but yeah, they'll never get as much hype as this.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> He wrote it in the film's manuscript, whom takL got to look at twice.
> 
> He had Obito written in brackets next to Tobi/Madara's.


Which many people are taking with a grain of salt due to the non-canon material it relates to, and the mention of shisui, amongst other things.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> Name me a plot hole with Obito that's not started by someone Tobi said as Madara?



One at a time? If you need more ask.

First obvious one. Tobi towered over Yagura at the time he was controlling him. Then Kisame asked to see his face for confirmation that he was Madara. He showed it to Kisame. Then more than 15 fucking years later, Tobi comes out of Akatsuki's shadows, shows Kisame his face again and Kisame concludes *he was the same guy* that showed his face to him earlier for proof of him being Madara. With nothing more than glancing at his face.

Hmmmmmmmm.
 seems like Obito to me.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

What the script says is irrelevant to me.

There have been plenty of hints in the manga itself, especially in recent chapters, that point to the same outcome.



♠Ace♠ said:


> One at a time? If you need more ask.
> 
> First obvious one. Tobi towered over Yagura at the time he was controlling him. Then Kisame asked to see his face for confirmation that he was Madara. He showed it to Kisame. Then more than 15 fucking years later, Tobi comes out of Akatsuki's shadows, shows Kisame his face again and Kisame concludes *he was the same guy* that showed his face to him earlier for proof of him being Madara. With nothing more than glancing at his face.
> 
> ...



I seriously hope you're not implying Tobi looks like Madara.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 8, 2012)

So, does that mean we will finally get a panel showing Tobi's MS?


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

this chapter is what we expected it to be.  Kakashi revealing that Tobi is using Obito's eye.


i swear seems like anti tobito theorists think this manga is intended for mature and sophisticated audiences when it's really meant for 12-13 year old kids who are reading his chapters because it's about ninjas.  I could see the majority of his young readers being pleasantly surprised at Obito's reappearance while so many on here just hate the idea.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> We'll still have a few mysteries like the scroll and "the one who knows everything" but yeah, they'll never get as much hype as this.



They don't have to, seeing as they'll definitely be more interesting and something a little more complex than Tobi=Obito.

Tobi's identity generates hype only because people have been waiting years for it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Jesus said:


> So, does that mean we will finally get a panel showing Tobi's MS?



I wish we'd get a color page with Kakashi/Tobi MS but that would probably happen at the end of the chapter if anything.

It would be cool if we finally saw Tobi/Obito's MS design though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> *Name me a plot hole with Obito that's not started by someone Tobi said as Madara?*
> 
> The only plot hole is that can't be accounted for is Madara literally giving Nagato his Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



1) Why does Tobi fap over Hashirama?
2) Why does Tobi go to VotE to sulk where no characters can see him?
3) Why did Tobi say he had waited so long for the moment when he released the Kyuubi?
4) Why did the Kyuubi recognize him?
5) Why is he obsessed with the idea of Naruto fighting Sasuke?

I'm only scratching the surface, not even touching the remarkable personality change, the jump in intelligence, and the timeline problems. Don't pretend that everything is just "Tobi lying".


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> I seriously hope you're not implying Tobi looks like Madara.



He asked for a plot inconsistency. I gave him one.
What really happened is of no interest to me.





> this chapter is what we expected it to be.  Kakashi revealing that Tobi is using Obito's eye.



Pretty much I think this is gonna happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) Why does Tobi fap over Hashirama?
> 2) Why does Tobi go to VotE to sulk where no characters can see him?
> 3) Why did Tobi say he had waited so long for the moment when he released the Kyuubi?
> 4) Why did the Kyuubi recognize him?
> 5) Why is he obsessed with the idea of Naruto fighting Sasuke?



Tobi is an ELARPer.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 8, 2012)

I've noticed that with Evils spoilers they are either easy to decrypt and irrelevant to the chapter or hard as fuck and important lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> To be completely honest, one of the reasons the Tobito theory is so disliked is that some of its fans have the obnoxious habit of just ASSUMING they are correct, and speaking as if their theory is canon, all the while treating those who disagree as if they are stupid fools who just "can't accept the truth".
> 
> It's a theory. That's all.



i mean, he called me arrogant for QUESTIONING the theory...and then proceeded to act like tobi=obito(body and soul) for sure...i am not even saying that its impossible, im just saying that if we count with holes that will be covered, any theory is valid. 


the first theory regarding tobi that i had, involved him being part of madara's soul on obito's body that was rescued by zetsu someway. There are obviously traces of obito all over tobi's face and eye power, now from this to tobi=obito, including his *mind* there is a long way...it could even still have his *soul*, but the whole thought of obito himself coming up with all this is just...he needs to have been influenced by something, someway.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

So Tobi has Obito's eye, not surprised.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

No one is.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I've noticed that with Evils spoilers they are either easy to decrypt and irrelevant to the chapter or hard as fuck and important lol.



I'm pretty surprised people are able to figure out the hints so quickly.

I don't know that i would have ever figured out the significance of the first and fourth hints on my own.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 8, 2012)

all this ire over something that has been dragged on for so long that its become anti-climactic. besides, even kishi doesn't know who tobi is


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Nic said:


> this chapter is what we expected it to be.  Kakashi revealing that Tobi is using Obito's eye.
> 
> 
> i swear seems like anti tobito theorists think this manga is intended for mature and sophisticated audiences when it's really meant for 12-13 year old kids who are reading his chapters because it's about ninjas. * I could see the majority of his young readers being pleasantly surprised at Obito's reappearance while so many on here just hate the idea.*



Fun fact: Pika has now asked seventeen Japanese readers, boys and girls of varying ages (roughly 12-25), who Tobi is. Not a single one has said Obito. Eleven of the seventeen didn't know who he was when I said the name, while four of the seventeen laughed and two just shrugged/raised their eyebrow.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> That's all for now, I'm going to go play Mother.



You give us Naruto spoilers puzzles and you play Earthbound/Mother??

Good man.


----------



## Fay (Aug 8, 2012)

I never understand Evil's hints, but Tobi is using Obito's eye? Doesn't that mean that he is Obito ?

It would be very weird if he's Izuna using Obito's eye...that's gross.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Name me a plot hole with Obito that's not started by someone Tobi said as Madara?
> 
> The only plot hole is that can't be accounted for is Madara literally giving Nagato his Rinnegan.



Akatsuki, much?

It existed during the Third War, many years after Nagato was given/awakened the Rinnegan. Obito was a child fighting along side Kakashi and Minato during this time, thus unable to push Yahiko to start Akatsuki.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> I never understand Evil's hints, but Tobi is using Obito's eye? Doesn't that mean that he is Obito



Tobi collects eyes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 8, 2012)

Obito must've been recovered some way quick enough before all those rocks fell on him and crushing his eye so that this being, Tobi, could end up with his Sharingan. 

That is as much as I am gonna speculate for now.

Also, pissed off Kakashi is gonna be pissed off if this turns out to be true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Fay said:


> I never understand Evil's hints, but Tobi is using Obito's eye? Doesn't that mean that he is Obito ?
> 
> It would be very weird if he's Izuna using Obito's eye...that's gross.



Madara is using Izuna's eyes. Sasuke is using Itachi's eyes. Kakashi is using Obito's eye. Danzou used Shisui's eye. Tobi collects eyeballs.

It's not weird.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Fay said:


> I never understand Evil's hints, but Tobi is using Obito's eye? Doesn't that mean that he is Obito ?
> 
> It would be very weird if he's Izuna using Obito's eye...that's gross.



Tobi has a large collection of eye balls. So no, not necessarily.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fun fact: Pika has now asked seventeen Japanese readers, boys and girls of varying ages (roughly 12-25), who Tobi is. Not a single one has said Obito. Eleven of the seventeen didn't know who he was when I said the name, while four of the seventeen laughed and two just shrugged/raised their eyebrow.



You go around asking people who Tobi is?

Do you ask them if they read the manga from the beginning till now?

If those eleven didn't know who Obito is, then they either skipped the gaiden, or they have a really a bad memory.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2012)

Is Evil eviling us ?!

I mean, isn't that too early to have a spoiler? Even for Kishi?

I know Evil's awsome but..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi has a large collection of eye balls. So no, not necessarily.



It's a slippery slope.

If Tobi has Obito's eye, that means the eye was recoverable.

If the eye was, then so was his body, and if his body was, then it is possible to save him.

But Obito dying has never been the theory's biggest roadblock.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's a slippery slope.
> 
> If Tobi has Obito's eye, that means the eye was recoverable.
> 
> ...



Not following your logic here.

Why is it that his body is also capable of being recovered just because his remaining eye was recovered?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara is using Izuna's eyes. Sasuke is using Itachi's eyes. Kakashi is using Obito's eye. Danzou used Shisui's eye. Tobi collects eyeballs.
> 
> It's not weird.



2 of those are using their brother's eyes for EMS.

Kakashi is using Obito's eye because it was offered to him.

Danzou stole Shisui's.

What's the reason for Tobi, if he's not Obito, to be using Obito's eye ball? Did he just stumble upon it and decided to transplant it on himsef?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

We already know Tobi's body isn't "normal"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not following your logic here.
> 
> Why is it that his body is also capable of being recovered just because his remaining eye was recovered?



How are you going to recover the eye without recovering the entire body?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi, Tobi's body is made of Zetsu Goo. Which is Hasirama cells most likely. Which is why he can use Izanagi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How are you going to recover the eye without recovering the entire body?



Thought you were implying that he must be using both.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 8, 2012)

its more then obvious Tovi has Obito's eye

But seriously, the people believing Tobi = Obito should be banned for 3 months straight when the unmasking comes and they see that they were wrong


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How are you going to recover the eye without recovering the entire body?


Sever the head and extract the eye?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> First Tsurugi, Tobi's body is made of Zetsu Goo. Which is Hasirama cells most likely. Which is why he can use Izanagi.



What's wrong with that?

My pet theory is that's how he survived.

Zetsu healed him by converting his body into that Senju slop.


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for some kakashi and tobi interaction. 



PikaCheeka said:


> 1) Why does Tobi fap over Hashirama?
> 2) Why does Tobi go to VotE to sulk where no characters can see him?
> 3) Why did Tobi say he had waited so long for the moment when he released the Kyuubi?
> 4) Why did the Kyuubi recognize him?
> ...



They can all easily be debunked actually.  His impersonation of madara following along his plans, not to mention the indications are that the Kyuubi doesn't recognize who he is at this point and considering he's working with Naruto now, you'd think he would have told him who he was.  As for waiting for so long, well if it's Obito than the explanation also comes along with how he became powerful in such a short amount of time and luckily his little jutsu that gives him a gateway to his own dimension can easily fill that plot hole.  So I really don't see how anything you've said can't be explained by kishi here if he wanted tobi to be Obito. 


Not to mention how can you explain this against the obito argument

Why is it that Kishi is now offering parallel comments concerning heros and shutting your mouth as it parallels pretty strongly to the exact same themes concerning obito in the Kakashi Gaiden?

Why is it that Kishi is hinting now of all times that Kakashi and Gai might know this tobi character personally?

why is it that if it's just another character using obito's eye and body then why did he use Obito's body when there are so many better suited Uchiha bodies that he could have gotten in the last fifteen years instead and have used Obito's eye with them? 

If you don't believe this is Obito's body, then why is it that not only did he steal his eye, but why did he decide to impersonate his nice little hair cut as well? i'm sure that's just because kishi wanted to send us on a goose chase.  

not to mention all the other subtle hints like at the end of part 1 where Kakashi is openly wondering what Obito would tell him if he was still alive. 


Killing multiple Samurai  also explain me the crack as it relates to kakashi scar if he's not obito?  Just a random coincidence.  I guess there are a lot of those lately right? 

another shot right here. Killing multiple Samurai

also why is it that Kakashi is always there alongside Naruto with any tobi interactions? 

shoot i could make you go on forever to make me explain certain things the same way you offered them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> You go around asking people who Tobi is?
> 
> Do you ask them if they read the manga from the beginning till now?
> 
> If those eleven didn't know who Obito is, then they either skipped the gaiden, or they have a really a bad memory.



Yea, most of them at the Naruto theme park when I was spamming the shit out of the message board. Others as they bought the newest SJ in stores. So yes.

And Obito was what? Six years ago? Casual readers wouldn't remember him.



Sutol said:


> 2 of those are using their brother's eyes for EMS.
> 
> Kakashi is using Obito's eye because it was offered to him.
> 
> ...



The dude stole Nagato's eye for its powers and you're asking why he might have stolen the eye of someone who can warp space and time? Really?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> its more then obvious Tovi has Obito's eye
> 
> But seriously, the people believing Tobi = Obito should be banned for 3 months straight when the unmasking comes and they see that they were wrong



So now it's "obvious" that Tobi is using Obito's eye? 

How amusing.

How soon will it become "obvious" that Tobi is Obito?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sever the head and extract the eye?



That would still mean the body is recoverable.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That would still mean the body is recoverable.


Not really. Half of it was literally red paste.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone notice that in the Konan chapter (Tobi's biggest mask crack) that EVERY SINGLE PANEL Tobi is in, his left side is shadowed out? I don't think that it's a coincidence.

Hybrid theory coming back to life?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> My pet theory is that's how he survived.
> 
> Zetsu healed him by converting his body into that Senju slop.



What I thought Tobi made Zetsu? That is how he is so easy to clone and why he has so little meaning.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not really. Half of it was literally red paste.



I doubt it and it doesn't really matter, Obito's body was intact enough for him to still be alive.

If someone had a way of getting to the body to obtain the eye, there's no real reason they couldn't get there before he expired.



overlordofnobodies said:


> What I thought Tobi made Zetsu? That is how he is so easy to clone and why he has so little meaning.



It seems more likely that Madara created Zetsu at this point.

After all, he was the one who first obtained Hashirama's DNA.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

There are only three ways for Tobi to be Obito, in my opinion.

1 - He'd have to be super brainwashed and not realize he is Obito.

2 - He became trapped in his pocket dimension on his 'death' and time moves way slower in his dimension.

3 - He's an Amalgamation of many Uchiha with Obito being the last part.

Why? Because of what he said to Kushina "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW LONG I'VE WAITED FOR THIS?!" which was about 2 years after Obito's 'death'.

So either he warped into his pocket dimension, and time moves infinitely slower there (making 2 years feel like hundreds), he became super brainwashed by someone, or he's a scientific experimentation of many Uchiha.

Or it's not Obito.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> So now it's "obvious" that Tobi is using Obito's eye?
> 
> How amusing.
> 
> How soon will it become "obvious" that Tobi is Obito?



We have been admitting that it's his eye for some time now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Anyone notice that in the Konan chapter (Tobi's biggest mask crack) that EVERY SINGLE PANEL Tobi is in, his left side is shadowed out? I don't think that it's a coincidence.
> 
> Hybrid theory coming back to life?



Or is it to hide the fact that he doesn't have scars on that side?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The dude stole Nagato's eye for its powers and you're asking why he might have stolen the eye of someone who can warp space and time? Really?



The Rinnegan were never Nagato's eyes.

How did Tobi come to know that a random Uchiha died as a result of being crushed by a boulder?

How did he know that this random Uchiha had S/T capabilities when Obito never displayed such a thing?


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> So now it's "obvious" that Tobi is using Obito's eye?
> 
> How amusing.
> 
> How soon will it become "obvious" that Tobi is Obito?



Are you kidding me? I can't name anyone that believed Tobi wasn't using Obito's eye since once we were given a first hand look of Tobi's powers back when he stalled Teams 7 and 8 from reaching Sasuke.

Shit, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) Why does Tobi fap over Hashirama?
> 2) Why does Tobi go to VotE to sulk where no characters can see him?
> 3) Why did Tobi say he had waited so long for the moment when he released the Kyuubi?
> 4) Why did the Kyuubi recognize him?
> ...



6) Why Tobi clutched his arm while talking about Izuna giving his eyes willingly to Madara?
7) Why Tobi claims that he needs to become complete?
8) Why Tobi knows so much? Did he talk with the one who knows everything?

at this rate, i even doubt that tobi is a normal human , if the reveal is simply that he is a guy that got smashed by a rock and decided to go crazy and evil, it will be so anti-climatic 




♠Ace♠ said:


> Jeann's avatar is surprisingly relevant.
> Although that sig is very distracting.


....gotta put tobi's mask on her


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Are you kidding me? I can't name anyone that believed otherwise once we were given a first hand look of Tobi's powers back when he stalled Teams 7 and 8 from reaching Sasuke.



lolwut

It definitely was not that widely accepted.

It's only recently that most people have come around to the possibility.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> We have been admitting that it's his eye for some time now.



and yet it wasn't too long ago that we were ridiculed for stating that tobi has obito's eye


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

son_michael said:


> and yet it wasn't too long ago that we were ridiculed for stating that tobi has obito's eye



Who ridiculed you for that?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> Or is it to hide the fact that he doesn't have scars on that side?



The boulders eventually covered everything, if I recall correctly. Obito would have scars on that side.



> The Rinnegan were never Nagato's eyes.



He made a living vegetated Hashirama.
Need I say more?



> How did Tobi come to know that a random Uchiha died as a result of being crushed by a boulder?



The same way Zetsu just randomly stumbled upon Sasuke vs Naruto.


> How did he know that this random Uchiha had S/T capabilities when Obito never displayed such a thing?



I'll admit, I don't know this one.
But I'm willing to bet he tests his eyes, or else keeping them is kind of pointless.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Nic said:


> They can all easily be debunked actually.  His impersonation of madara following along his plans, not to mention the indications are that the Kyuubi doesn't recognize who he is at this point and considering he's working with Naruto now, you'd think he would have told him who he was.  As for waiting for so long, well if it's Obito than the explanation also comes along with how he became powerful in such a short amount of time and luckily his little jutsu that gives him a gateway to his own dimension can easily fill that plot hole.  So I really don't see how anything you've said can't be explained by kishi here if he wanted tobi to be Obito.



So he impersonated it to the point of carrying it out when nobody else was around, when Kishi was clearly trying to show us something? And to the point where he was fapping over some dead guy he never knew? Kyuubi recognized him in the flashback. That's undeniable. 

It can only be explained by retcon.



> Why is it that Kishi is now offering parallel comments concerning heros and shutting your mouth as it parallels pretty strongly to the exact same themes concerning obito in the Kakashi Gaiden?
> 
> Why is it that Kishi is hinting now of all times that Kakashi and Gai might know this tobi character personally?
> 
> ...



And I could answer this all by this:

In a recent interview, Kishi said he hasn't found a way to make Kakashi relevant yet. IF Tobi is Obito, it's confirmed to be a total fucking retcon. As it stands, I don't think Kishi is that bad a writer. The "clues" are there because Tobi's eye is Obito's, and possibly his body. Kakashi will get a big shock from it, and Tobi will be able to give him closure on Obito not because he is him, but because he knew him at his death or because of his eye. It's been implied that with Uchiha, parts of souls can reside in their eyes.

The haircut thing is a joke. Remember Pein and Minato? Kishi only has so many male hair designs without them looking like J-ROCK stars.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> and yet it wasn't too long ago that we were ridiculed for stating that tobi has obito's eye



Seemed more than likely when Tobi revealed his room full of eyes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'll admit, I don't know this one.
> But I'm willing to bet he tests his eyes, or else keeping them is kind of pointless.



How do you "test" non-MS eyes?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

tobi having obito's body/eye is probably the theory that people have agreed with for the most time, after all tobi never really looked like madara even when he claimed that he was him.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> In a recent interview, Kishi said he hasn't found a way to make Kakashi  relevant yet. IF Tobi is Obito, it's confirmed to be a total fucking  retcon



Sadly this is true.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Aug 8, 2012)

My god evil is such a tease. 

From what I can get Tobi is using obitos eye


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> How do you "test" non-MS eyes?



As I said, I honestly don't know.
The entire MS thing (even Kakashi's) is still up in the air.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope there's a crazy amount of foe-yay between Kakashi and Tobi from now on.

Especially if one of them comes right out and says it's Obito's eye.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

TobixKakashi yaoi?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> TobixKakashi yaoi?



But can it unseat KakashixIruka from the yaoi throne?


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So he impersonated it to the point of carrying it out when nobody else was around, when Kishi was clearly trying to show us something? And to the point where he was fapping over some dead guy he never knew? Kyuubi recognized him in the flashback. That's undeniable.
> 
> It can only be explained by retcon.
> 
> ...



no he recognized the jutsu so might have made the connection to madara like Minato did, however if you still think tobi is Madara, then wow, you're really the biggest Madaratard on this board by far.   (i'm sorry i don't mean to be mean but you do have that reputation).  Not to mention Zestu's copy abilities concerning chakra could easily explain this as well.   Tobi needed Madara's name to start this war this much is clear, so yeah he went out of his way to have that powerful name attached to him as Kabuto alluded to. 

And yet you still haven't answered why Kishi would use the parallel themes of heroes and shutting his mouth which so conveniently fits with an Obito gone dark. 

Not to mention the hint of knowing the person personally which btw isn't explained by physical appearances alone but by a mental connection so really you haven't explained anything. 

as for the crack, yeah kishi really has to go out of his way to do if it's just obito's body. 

not to mention with the amount of times you seem to love using the retcon word, i'm guessing you're deep down afraid this theory will end up being true.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> But can it unseat KakashixIruka from the yaoi throne?


Iruka is constantly top 10 in the popularity poll for a reason.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Iruka is constantly top 10 in the popularity poll for a reason.



When you play the game of thrones you win or you die.


----------



## Recal (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> When you play the game of thrones you win or you die.



I wonder if Iruka feels like he's won...?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> tobi having obito's body/eye is probably the theory that people have agreed with for the most time, after all tobi never really looked like madara even when he claimed that he was him.



Right, so there's a ghost inhabiting Obito's body?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> More like he stole the eyes of some dropout Uchiha who barely awakened his 2 tomoe sharingan a couple of hours at most before his supposed death.



You could also simply argue that this was pre-massacre, and that was possibly the only eye immediately available. 

It's also kind of been confirmed that Madara and Orochimaru know way more than they should about the Sharingan, and they seem to have been involved in the making of Tobi.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh right, Tobi is Frankenstein.

He was created by Dr. Madara & Dr. Orochimaru.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Frankentstein makes more sense than Obito.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

If there are multiple Tobi's, then it makes sense for Obito to be a Tobi created after the one that conspired with Madara, gave Nagato the Rinnegan and pushed Yahiko to create Akatsuki, etc.

Probably using Obito's body and eye, though - with Madara's spirit, perhaps?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2012)

Nic said:


> no he recognized the jutsu so might have made the connection to madara like Minato did, however if you still think tobi is Madara, then wow, *you're really the biggest Madaratard on this board by far.   (i'm sorry i don't mean to be mean but you do have that reputation)*.  Not to mention Zestu's copy abilities concerning chakra could easily explain this as well.   Tobi needed Madara's name to start this war this much is clear, so yeah he went out of his way to have that powerful name attached to him as Kabuto alluded to.
> 
> And yet you still haven't answered why Kishi would use the parallel themes of heroes and shutting his mouth which so conveniently fits with an Obito gone dark.
> 
> ...



Mean?  Sigworthy. Madara owes me great things.

Anyway I can't reasonably reply now because I'm packing and running between my comp and my suitcase. PM or VM me your post and I'll get to it when I'm situated in Tokyo.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Frankentstein makes more sense than Obito.



The tits in the BH are lacking I see you stayed.

And rofl if it's Obito, Kishi might be a worse author than Kubo.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Now they're playing the retcon/Kishi is an awful writer card, because they know it's true.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

_Now_ we're playing it?
I've been saying Kishi is a shit writer for how many years now?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Now they're playing the retcon/Kishi is an awful writer card, because they know it's true.



Nope, I never once agreed that Obito could be Tobi, it makes no sense no matter how Kishi writes it.

Btw I never said Kishi was a good writer, he is mediocre at best, can't compare to GODa.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> If there are multiple Tobi's, then it makes sense for Obito to be a Tobi created after the one that conspired with Madara, gave Nagato the Rinnegan and pushed Yahiko to create Akatsuki, etc.
> 
> Probably using Obito's body and eye, though - with Madara's spirit, perhaps?



Only problem is we've never seen this "other Tobi" so it'd feel like an asspull.

It would be pretty cool if Tobi were masquerading as not one but two people though.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> Only problem is we've never seen this "other Tobi" so it'd feel like an asspull.



Could be the long haied one.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Only problem is we've never seen this "other Tobi" so it'd feel like an asspull.
> 
> It would be pretty cool if Tobi were masquerading as not one but two people though.


The long haired masked man will be revealed as the real Madara, once that happens remember my name.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Only problem is we've never seen this "other Tobi" so it'd feel like an asspull.
> 
> It would be pretty cool if Tobi were masquerading as not one but two people though.



Long hair, short hair, long hair, short hair?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Could be the long haied one.





loool3 said:


> The long haired masked man will be revealed as the real Madara, once that happens remember my name.





Klue said:


> Long hair, short hair, long hair, short hair?



THOSE ARE THE SAME TOBIS DAMN IT


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

I know they are, but you said we haven't seen one. I'm saying that if it does turn out to be true, that the long haired one could be him -.-


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> THOSE ARE THE SAME TOBIS DAMN IT



Then Tobi can't be Obito.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Obito never had long hair. Theory debunked.
Entire theory is based upon looks, I'm just using their logic


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 8, 2012)

You guys do know that tobi could be:
-RS oldest son.
- Jubi itself
- a women
- a zetzu

I bet with anyone this is it ^ 

on topic:
Kishi woll mostliley focus on the tobi fight. 
AND PREPARE FOR FLASH BKACS FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF SHAPTERS.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Right, so there's a ghost inhabiting Obito's body?


it could be many things, from an experiment that has involved obito's body rescued by zetsu, perhaps trying to make a perfect rikudou body able to use Izanagi like Tobi does, to even possession by someone that already existed and needed the body.

of all the kitsune powers that the uchihas have showed up to this point, the only one lacking in the list is possession.

madara did give us the idea that he knew how to avoid death when he talked that if he knew he would have told hashirama, i dont think that give your rinnegan to somebody and hope that he will revive you one day is the way 

madara someway had certain that somebody would be there to manipulate nagato so that he would revive him one day, what makes me recall what Tobi told Zetsu:

"even if Sasuke becomes more powerful than Nagato, its useless if we cant* control* him."

Obito could even still be alive, his soul could be there, but something at least in his mind is not him there, the part of his mind that made him get obsessed with the eye of the moon plan, that makes him know so much and search for those things, that made him plan to revive madara...


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Obito never had long hair. Theory debunked.
> Entire theory is based upon looks, I'm just using their logic


Yes it is, every detail appearence of a masked man is valuable hint to his identity.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Everyone knows that Tobi is really a clone mixture of Hashirama and Madara that recovered Obito's remaining eye.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Everyone knows that Tobi is really a clone mixture of Hashirama and Madara that recovered Obito's remaining eye.



Pls no, no canon science babies.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> Everyone knows that Tobi is really a clone mixture of Hashirama and Madara that recovered Obito's remaining eye.



I support the idea that he's some sort of hybrid.



Also @Kakashi10 - If Tobi is a woman I'll laugh.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Also @Kakashi10 - If Tobi is a woman I'll laugh.



I hope Tobi is a woman.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

The Zetsu goo that covers 50% of his body or his whole body already makes him a hybrid.


----------



## Mugivara (Aug 8, 2012)

Orochimaru is crazy scientist
Obito is lab rat
Naruto is Kyubi

Kyubi+Experiment+Obito= TOBİ


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

> The Zetsu goo that covers 50% of his body or his whole body already makes him a hybrid.



I mean he was created as a hybrid, not that he managed to become one later on.


----------



## Obito (Aug 8, 2012)

Orochimaru gathered Obito's remains to harness his body for it's special properties.
Obito now wishes to gather Naruto's body to harness it's special properties.

Not feelin' it.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

HOLY SHIT ITS OBITO


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 8, 2012)

If Tobi is a woman, "she" is certainly the ugliest bitch in Naruto universe.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 8, 2012)

3rd clue...tobi is gonna mindfuck kakashi...... 

tobi will edo tensei obito to fight naruto......

oh shit.....

could it be that tobi used obito's eye to edo tensei him to be one of the rinnegan paths?  aren't obito and naruto about the same age (ya know what i mean, when he died).......

so tobi summons new paths that he probably edo tensei'd, and one of them is obito.....


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually the long hair to is are after the Kyuubi attack.  

Lol so Tobi looks like Obito, dresses in Obito's colors, first appears after Obito is crushed, has a broken Zetsu body and Obito's eye but people who believe it is Obito are delusional.

To me if its Obito's eye its Obito.  Why recover and randomly use and mature Obito's eye?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait you guys are taking Evil's "spoilers" seriously?

Bit early for spoilers you know


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Long hair Tobi is only seen before the Kyuubi attack. With Kisame and Itachi.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Wait you guys are taking Evil's "spoilers" seriously?
> 
> Bit early for spoilers you know


How many times do we have to read this weekly.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Wait you guys are taking Evil's "spoilers" seriously?
> 
> Bit early for spoilers you know



Just because there are no OP spoilers doesn't mean it's early.

Evil has the mag already. It's been almost 24 hours now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Long hair Tobi is only seen before the Kyuubi attack. With Kisame and Itachi.


after...no? Itachi met him after the kyuubi attack


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Long hair Tobi is only seen before the Kyuubi attack. With Kisame and Itachi.



Itachi met him too, bro. 

*Edit*: Damn it Jeanne. 




Gilgamesh said:


> Wait you guys are taking Evil's "spoilers" seriously?
> 
> Bit early for spoilers you know



Providing spoilers is something Evil has done for years.

So yes, we're going to take him seriously.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Woops my bad.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi met him too, bro.
> 
> *Edit*: Damn it Jeanne.
> 
> ...





ahh...i hope that i will not be disappointed when Tobi is revealed. I still think that its all about what he is and not who he is...




Sutol said:


> The Zetsu goo that covers 50% of his body or his whole body already makes him a hybrid.


if simply get part of a zetsu body and use made you a rikudou, it would be too easy, no? its possible with kishi though


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Are people really, seriously using Non-Cannon filler to prove their points.

...............................


LOL!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 8, 2012)

I think Tobita was mindraped by Itachi, thats why she hates him....
nice sig jeanne^


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> ahh...i hope that i will not be disappointed when Tobi is revealed. I still think that its all about what he is and not who he is...



True, and that's what is going to disappoint people the most. I doubt Kishi honestly has something planned that will rock the major fans like us.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> True, and that's what is going to disappoint people the most. I doubt Kishi honestly has something planned that will rock the major fans like us.



You don't think there's going to be 10+ pages of threads the week of the reveal regardless of what happens?


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Obito is a red herring. Calling it not, quote me on it later. Tobi's eye and the right side of his face are OBito's. Everything else was created from Madara's foreksin.


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2012)

to me tobi is tobi and his mask is his face. i don't care much about his real identity and if it wasn't for these forums i wouldn't have guessed this was such a big issue. if he turns out to be obito or someone we already knew then that's that. i guess it would add something to his sob story. if he turns out to be zetsu goo, some kind of frankenstein, or random uchiha #6371 i won't be disappointed either. i just can't see this as a big deal.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 8, 2012)

Those spoilers make no sense to me at the moment. 

I'm not complaining, but it would be easier to comprehend if Evil commented on the chapter instead of just showing pictures, even if it were in riddles.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Those spoilers make no sense to me at the moment.
> 
> I'm not complaining, but it would be easier to comprehend if Evil commented on the chapter instead of just showing pictures, even if it were in riddles.



lol, no shit! 

It's all part of Evil's game - thanks for playing.


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi has 6 eyes (I).


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

navy said:


> Tobi has 6 eyes (I).



Or there are three versions of Tobi.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Are you kidding me? I can't name anyone that believed Tobi wasn't using Obito's eye since once we were given a first hand look of Tobi's powers back when he stalled Teams 7 and 8 from reaching Sasuke.
> 
> Shit, I hope I'm wrong.



You can name me. I'm a hater, a Hater of all Tobi=? Theories. So I dont believe its Obito's eye. I'll just chalk it up to a similar MS Jutsu, just like there are Varying Susanoo's, MS Gen-jutsu and Amaterasu.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> You can name me. I'm a hater, a Hater of all Tobi=? Theories. So I dont believe its Obito's eye. I'll just chalk it up to a similar MS Jutsu, just like there are Varying Susanoo's, MS Gen-jutsu and Amaterasu.



Spoilers disagree.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> You can name me. I'm a hater, a Hater of all Tobi=? Theories. So I dont believe its Obito's eye. I'll just chalk it up to a similar MS Jutsu, just like there are Varying Susanoo's, MS Gen-jutsu and Amaterasu.



Go to your room, Summers.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Sooooooo..............

Anyone want to make a prediction?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> Sooooooo..............
> 
> Anyone want to make a prediction?



Kakashi says that Tobi's jutsu is the same as his.

Tobi reveals his Sharingan is Kakashi's counterpart.

Kakashi gets pissed, and declares he's going to go on a rampage (again).


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 8, 2012)

I predict pure and utter chaos. And maybe some eyes.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

It aint Obito, Kagami,Izuna,Fugaku, Madara clone, Oro Zetsu. I say no to All.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi says that Tobi's jutsu is the same as his.
> 
> Tobi reveals his Sharingan is Kakashi's counterpart.
> 
> *Kakashi gets pissed, and declares he's going to go on a rampage (again).*


I can see that happening....Off panel. Again.


Ender Wiggin said:


> I predict pure and utter chaos. And maybe some eyes.



In the telegrams you mean?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Tobi congratulates them on landing a hit and figuring out his Jutsu. He tells Kakashi something about it being Obito's eye.

Then he says it's time to stop playing around and get serious as "his" fight is almost over. He slaps his hands together infront of him, and 6 Animals pop out of seals in the air, all with the Rinn'egan.

We get a close up of Tobi and he says "now witness my true power", when a bunch of Tobi faces break out of his body and give him 360 degree vision.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi says that Tobi's jutsu is the same as his.
> 
> Tobi reveals his Sharingan is Kakashi's counterpart.
> 
> *Kakashi gets pissed, and declares he's going to go on a rampage (again).*



no cause it will be off panel again


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Tobi congratulates them on landing a hit and figuring out his Jutsu. He tells Kakashi something about it being Obito's eye.
> 
> Then he says it's time to stop playing around and get serious as "his" fight is almost over. He slaps his hands together infront of him, and 6 Animals pop out of seals in the air, all with the Rinn'egan.
> 
> We get a close up of Tobi and he says "now witness my true power", when a bunch of Tobi faces break out of his body and give him 360 degree vision.



tobi is going to lose his cool, summon animal summons and make clones of himself. Meanwhile kakashi will tell them that he thinks he knows tobi's secret but in order to confirm it, they need to break his mask.

Tobi sends every summon to kill kakashi. Naruto and gai play defense, eventually tobi's gets tired and naruto,kakashi and guy break the mask in 1 fell swoop.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 8, 2012)

Motherfucking Mangekyo Sharingan soloes 



> *FOX LORE (Henge or Shape Shifters)*
> Animals with the power of transformation -- for either benevolent or malevolent purposes -- are called henge. In Japanese folklore, the kitsune (fox) and tanuki (racoon dog) are masters of transformation, as is the Tengu, the bird-man goblin of the forest and mountain. Some say the fox and tanuki are only manifestations of the powerful Tengu, who is reverred as the slayer of vanity and pride.



THIS IS WHAT WE DO


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2012)

what if what evil means by showing us these pictures is that tobi is made up of many people. kishi giving homage to DB again cell.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what if what evil means by showing us these pictures is that tobi is made up of many people. kishi giving homage to DB again cell.



I highly doubt that's what he's showing us.

Occam's Razor and all that.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 8, 2012)

Seriously, has anyone ever actually solved one of Evil's spoilers?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2012)

he should do what he used to give us many letter in colors and we had to solve them by color


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Motherfucking Mangekyo Sharingan soloes
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE DO



which ones are known for using masks and controlling kitsunes? tengus..

and what is called the true form of a tengu again? yeah, Tobi .


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Seriously, has anyone ever actually solved one of Evil's spoilers?



Month or so back on the first try, since then he upped his game.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 8, 2012)

thought evil spoiler said

the chapter focuses on orochimaru mad scientist ways
tobi's right eye is obito's as he is a collector of uchiha eyes and with orochimaru's help with senju blood is able to progress uchiha eyes and obito ms eye has that specific ability that he really likes.

and the naurto picture is representing that its the naruto manga


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a new sharingan technique, one exclusively used by Izuna.








Better yet Izuna was able to use Creation of all things.


----------



## lathia (Aug 8, 2012)

To be honest it seems a little too soon for such a huge revelation. This is a normal chapter, right? Not a double. We're getting close though, I can't wait!


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 8, 2012)

lathia said:


> To be honest it seems a little too soon for such a huge revelation. This is a normal chapter, right? Not a double. We're getting close though, I can't wait!



This chapter won't be released until next week.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

I think Tobis limbs will be gone soon since we will see Tobito in his real form.


----------



## lathia (Aug 8, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> This chapter won't be released until next week.



Yeah I know that. Just meant if it was a double chapter, content wise.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 8, 2012)

Madara will join tobi and shit happens. No srsly, how are they gonna deal with two rinneganxsharingan users? XD


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

lathia said:


> Yeah I know that. Just meant if it was a double chapter, content wise.



Last one was not this one.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil's riddle solved:


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Seriously, has anyone ever actually solved one of Evil's spoilers?



I correctly predicted a chapter a few weeks ago. 

The one where Kabuto is stuck in a loop.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't see how so many people can like a Gary Stu like Itachi.

Don't see the appeal.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 8, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Evil's riddle solved:


Actually, Kabuto and Sasuke are alive. So.. Tobi is future Sasuke? 



Raging Bird said:


> It's a new sharingan technique, one exclusively used by Izuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 resistance  


> Tengu communicate via telepathy, and can also teleport to wherever they like in the blink of an eye. They can move unseen and unheard, and are also connected in myth to the ninja rebels of feudal japan. It is said that the Tengu gave the secret to fighting the shogunate to a man who started the first peasant uprising that gave birth to the ninja, meaning, 'enduring man'.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Motherfucking Mangekyo Sharingan soloes
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT WE DO



Uchiha got all the powers Kyuubi should have. I would lose my shit if it were reveal that over the Centuries the Uchiha have been battling the Kyuubi and stealing its abilities. Leaving it with only its malice for them to control with their Genjutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> Uchiha got all the powers Kyuubi should have. I would lose my shit if it were reveal that over the Centuries the Uchiha have been battling the Kyuubi and stealing its abilities. Leaving it with only its malice for them to control with their Genjutsu.


perhaps they have all the powers that kyuubi should have because the kitsune powers are the manifestation of the powers of the tengu


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd laugh if Juubi had a Tengu nose.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2012)

I know this is random but I hope kishi pulls a dbz and makes a part 3 naruto with other demons or gods.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'd laugh if Juubi had a Tengu nose.



Dat nose, before we saw madara's perfect susano'o I thought Itachi's Susano'o's nose was a Yamabushi tengu nose, but Madara's perfect susano'o has clearly a "perfect" yamabushi tengu nose...

I think Madara will be more faithful to the mythology and Itachi/Sasuke will always be more "invented".


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps they have all the powers that kyuubi should have because the kitsune powers are the manifestation of the powers of the tengu





♠Ace♠ said:


> I'd laugh if Juubi had a Tengu nose.



Lets forget the Tengu part of Blinx's quote. I refuse to believe Kuruma is the manifestation of goblin powers. Since I would laugh, dont want to laugh at my fav character.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'd laugh if Juubi had a Tengu nose.


It grows every time Tobi tells a lie. :ho


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Seriously, has anyone ever actually solved one of Evil's spoilers?



Yes, after the chapter arrived.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Dat nose, before we saw madara's perfect susano'o I thought Itachi's Susano'o's nose was a Yamabushi tengu nose, but Madara's perfect susano'o has clearly a "perfect" yamabushi tengu nose...
> 
> I think Madara will be more faithful to the mythology and Itachi/Sasuke will always be more "invented".



its actually a pattern


the first kind that both itachi and sasuke awakened looked like a yamabushi, then sasuke got EMS and it looks like karasu tengu

madara's susanoo looked like a karasu before turning into a perfect yamabushi


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, after the chapter arrived.


U clever.


----------



## Mike N Nike0 (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think anyone should be surprised if Tobi and Kakashi both have Obito's eyes. 

Sasuke and Itatchi have the EXACT SAME forms of Mangyeko Sharingan. The Tsukyomi, Amaterasu, and Sussano. Shishui, holds a different form of MS. Kakashi holds his own form, in the eye he obtained from Obito. Madara's MS has its own abilities (and I am willing to bet that Izuna's MS does the exact same).

Kakashi's ability and Tobi's ability warp things to the exact same dimension. The only thing that differs is how they use the technique, and to the extent they are able to use it to. 

(This is where everything that follows is my speculation and could probably be summed up as a theory). The Sussano is unlocked if you have mastery over the Amaterasu and Tsukyomi. Madara has the Sussano. The different forms of MS are not due to generations, but more than likely: Blood. So if we find out that Tobi and Kakashi share the same set of eyes, which is why their abilities are linked so closely together. I think this also implies that Sasuke and Itatchi have a blood relationship with Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> Lets forget the Tengu part of Blinx's quote. I refuse to believe Kuruma is the manifestation of goblin powers. Since I would laugh, dont want to laugh at my fav character.



why? tengus are descendants of susanoo, they came from amanozako and are the origin of the ninja... they have temples dedicated to them even inside of the manga 

would you laugh if kurama was created by rikudou?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2012)

Rikudou could have a Tengu nose


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

We've already seen Rikudou's nose, and it's big and ugly.


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Evil said:


> All I have to say is.







*Spoiler*: __ 







Evil Spoilers.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

navy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a bit late there, champ. 

We've known about these for quite a while. Until he posts again there isn't really much to talk about though. I think we've pretty much guessed all possible meanings for them.


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> You're a bit late there, champ.
> 
> We've known about these for quite a while. Until he posts again there isn't really much to talk about though. I think we've pretty much guessed all possible meanings for them.



Actually someone ask for a repost......


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 8, 2012)

Mike N Nike0 said:


> Sasuke and Itatchi have the EXACT SAME forms of Mangyeko Sharingan. The Tsukyomi, Amaterasu, and Sussano. .


You're forgetting that itachi gave sauske the amaterasu.


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

(510)THIZZ said:


> You're forgetting that itachi gave sauske the amaterasu.



No...that was only a temporary oneshot


----------



## Phemt (Aug 8, 2012)

(510)THIZZ said:


> You're forgetting that itachi gave sauske the amaterasu.



That was a one time amaterasu before Sasuke awakened his own MS, so no.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like a teaching cycle

Iruka-->Sasuke-->Orochimaru/Kabuto--->Itachi?--->Tobi--->Izuna!?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Rikudou could have a Tengu nose


I would not be surprised if rikudou himself became a tengu, or was teached by a tengu.

Actually, i will be surprised if tengus have nothing to do with this, the amount of evidence is impressive


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Looks like a teaching cycle
> 
> Iruka-->Sasuke-->Orochimaru/Kabuto--->Itachi?--->Tobi--->Izuna!?


I think its

Iruka, Ice, Izangi,  Iznami Itachi, Izuna


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2012)

navy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Missed one with animals and then between eye pic and trio pic he emphased IS in a statement


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2012)

Got it!

After find unbelievable truth about RS and crap, Oro and Sauce decided to in case Sauce in *ice *and then thaw himself a 100 years to see the outcome of the Ninja World. Sad at the outcome, Sauce gets super mad and unlocks S/T and Time manipulation with his EMS.

He fights the Juubi and unfortunately lost, only to escape with Izanagi. 
He then warps back in time to fix everything that went wrong under the name as....

Tobi.

shittygood right?


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

navy said:


> I think its
> 
> Iruka, Ice, Izangi,  Iznami Itachi, Izuna


There was one before hinting us to Tobi's, 6x i= eye, *O*rochimaru, O*bi*to, Naru*to.*


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

loool3 said:


> There was one before hinting us to Tobi's, 6x i= eye, *O*rochimaru, O*bi*to, Naru*to.*



Isnt using Obito in O-bi-to cheating? :amazed


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

navy said:


> Isnt using Obito in O-bi-to cheating? :amazed


Exactly what i thought, but looks like Evil couldn't find another character with such a name? 
He could just have used Tobi.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

navy said:


> Isnt using Obito in O-bi-to cheating? :amazed


Personally I think it's actually supposed to mean "Ototo" (Japanese for Younger Brother), not Obito.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Got it!
> 
> After find unbelievable truth about RS and crap, Oro and Sauce decided to in case Sauce in *ice *and then thaw himself a 100 years to see the outcome of the Ninja World. Sad at the outcome, Sauce gets super mad and unlocks S/T and Time manipulation with his EMS.
> 
> ...



It looks like fanfic. I don't think kishi will include time travel shit


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Personally I think it's actually supposed to mean "Ototo" (Japanese for Younger Brother), not Obito.


I guess Evil doesn't know about that. 
Btw, isn't that also nii-san?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Personally I think it's actually supposed to mean "Ototo" (Japanese for Younger Brother), not Obito.



I don't see how that makes any more sense.


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Cliffhanger might be revealing Tobi's MS design same as Kakashis, perhaps that corner of the mask will break since Kishi always hide the MS design.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I guess Evil doesn't know about that.


If Evil doesn't know Japanese, how does he get his  spoilers from his sources? For that matter, how would he play Mother if he didn't know Japanese?


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I guess Evil doesn't know about that.



Evil knows all.
How does he get these so early though? 


I predict Tobi is AU Minato .


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> If Evil doesn't know Japanese, how does he get his sources? For that matter, how would he play Mother if he didn't know Japanese?


No idea but the first one, and i didn't know Mother was a japanese game lol.
But like First Tsu said it doesn't make sense at all, Obito's eye would make more sense on a case like this.


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> If Evil doesn't know Japanese, how does he get his  spoilers from his sources? For that matter, how would he play Mother if he didn't know Japanese?



Mother is in english.


----------



## Summers (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why? tengus are descendants of susanoo, they came from amanozako and are the origin of the ninja... they have temples dedicated to them even inside of the manga
> 
> would you laugh if kurama was created by rikudou?



See what Kishi has done. We are all experts on Shinto religion and Japanese mythology.


----------



## Evil (Aug 8, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Exactly what i thought, but looks like Evil couldn't find another character with such a name?
> He could just have used Tobi.



Ebisu.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> Ebisu.



I haz to go to bed after I take my dog out which will prolly last 5 mins, wanna drop another hint before I go <3?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> Ebisu.



Hue               .


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Summers said:


> See what Kishi has done. We are all experts on Shinto religion and Japanese mythology.


its all his fault


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2012)

tobi using clones or something to use share vision would be insane combined with his space time jutsu


----------



## Deadway (Aug 8, 2012)

Dump some spoilers. No more vague hints.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

btw, i still think that the third image is trying to say oon 

"tobi's eye iiiiis oon"


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

Does this evil spoilers came true?????
Last time he said "obito, is that you". It's never have happened.
I think he is trolling.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Does this evil spoilers came true?????
> Last time he said "obito, is that you". It's never have happened.
> I think he is trolling.


well he said that this time because of kakashi's reaction to what tobi said


----------



## navy (Aug 8, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Does this evil spoilers came true?????
> Last time he said "obito, is that you". It's never have happened.
> I think he is trolling.



You took the spoiler too literally.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 8, 2012)

wtf ebisu and iruka have to do with tobi's identity?


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i just changed set, i bet you were all getting distracted by it, i was and i am a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, in fact i didn't like it since the woman itself looked kinda ugly.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> wtf ebisu and iruka have to do with tobi's identity?


He said Ebisu to prove he could use another character other than Tobi Or Obito if he wanted the picture to mean "Obito" at least that's what I got from it. I don't think it has anything to do with the chapter itself.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Not really, in fact i didn't like it since the woman itself looked kinda ugly.


this world is a strange thing 




Menacing Eyes said:


> He said Ebisu to prove he could use another character other than Tobi Or Obito if he wanted the picture to mean "Obito" at least that's what I got from it. I don't think it has anything to do with the chapter itself.



yeah, i think that he means that his focus was not write obito as

*o*rochimaru
o*bi*to
naru*to*


----------



## Talis (Aug 8, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> wtf ebisu and iruka have to do with tobi's identity?


The spoiler is, Tobi's, 6x i= eye, *O*rochimaru-O*bi*to, Naru*to*, he always gives us cyrptic messages which contains spoiler for the upcoming chapter, Evils current spoiler pretty much hints us that Tobis MS design will be revealed the same as Kakashi aka Obito's.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2012)

navy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, is that it?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

i think that the "is" that he said, and now that he showed that he knew of another name to hint "bi" shows that his goal was not in writting obito...

so he either chose orochimaru, obito and naruto for who they are, or for the first letters like before

so it would be like "tobi's eye iiiiiis oon"...he might complete with his next image


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

]





Klue said:


> Damn, is that it?



There was also animal pic and "all I'm gonna say is."


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that the "is" that he said, and now that he showed that he knew of another name to hint "bi" shows that his goal was not in writting obito...
> 
> so he either chose orochimaru, obito and naruto for who they are, or for the first letters like before
> 
> so it would be like "tobi's eye iiiiiis oon"...he might complete with his next image


It was always on wasnt it? :amazed


----------



## Summers (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its all his fault



Can you name another manga that made you do research.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

Summers said:


> Can you name another manga that made you do research.


Detective Conan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> It was always on wasnt it? :amazed


depends on how evil will complete the phrase, or better, if he will 



Summers said:


> Can you name another manga that made you do research.



none. Though i havent read many mangas 

take care with the off topic >.>


----------



## Mike N Nike0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil's Spoilers consisted of:

*T*iger
*O*wl
*B*ird
*I*guana
*S*pider <--- I messed that up sorrieee

(Tobis)

A Sharingan with 6 people, and each instance refers to the letter "*I*"

(Tobis eye)

"All I've got to say *IS*"
(Tobis eye is)

The three words. *O*rochimaru O*BI*to Naru*TO*. If you take the first syllable out of the first name, the second from the second, and the third from the third..

(Tobis eye is Obitos)


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Mike N Nike0 said:


> *S*corpion


Isnt that a freaking spider?


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah it's a black widow.


----------



## Mike N Nike0 (Aug 9, 2012)

I forgot the exact image. I wasn't willing to go back and look for it. But yeah it probably was a spider. Does it change anything?


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Mike N Nike0 said:


> Evil's Spoilers consisted of:
> 
> *T*iger
> *O*wl
> ...



Eh, this is probably it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably...


----------



## Boradis (Aug 9, 2012)

Crazy, stupid, retarded theory:

Part 1: Sharingan eye powers all have to do with altering reality to fit perception. If I think it, it becomes true. Izanami and Izanagi are the biggest examples yet, one altering reality and the other altering time. Tobi can alter the existence of himself or others, Kakashi (Obito) can cause things to stop existing, Shisui could alter what you believed in, and Itachi, Sasuke and Madara can make imaginary beings real (Amaterasu, Susano'o).

This leads me to the crazy part, based on Evil's cryptic picture.

Part 2: Iruka Umino is actually Iruka _Uchiha_, but he doesn't know it. When the massacre was happening one of his parents used their secret eye power to do something like ALTER THE PAST so that they weren't Uchihas.

Yeah, I know it's stupid.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2012)

Summers said:


> Can you name another manga that made you do research.


. 


Mike N Nike0 said:


> I forgot the exact image. I wasn't willing to go back and look for it. But yeah it probably was a spider. Does it change anything?


Not really. An arachnid is an arachnid is an arachnid.

So yeah, as people guessed long before, the Sharingan is Obito's, which likely means we finally get to see design confirmation this chapter. It also makes it more pressing for Tobi to take off the mask, not only for the readers but also for the characters themselves.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

I remember when we got spoiler pics instead of text spoilers.

Seeing Obito's MS design in a spoiler pic would have made for one hell of a shitstorm.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't get too worked about the individual images.  The image of the spider, for instance, is near the top of a google image search for "spider".


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

Amon's mask came off, it was no one we knew.
Hopefully that's the case. At this point I could care less about the villains personal friendly or blood relation to any characters. He's already established enough connections.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Why does the manga always go on break right after the manga gets excited...
We guys got some bad luck i guess.


----------



## Mike N Nike0 (Aug 9, 2012)

All I did was restate the last 50 *relevant* pages of this thread in one post.

There were other interpretations to other hints. But we can already infer that Kakashi and Tobi have a Sharingan ability with the same root: Obito. The only thing we're going to get from the next chapter is confirmation on something that we already know. If there's not any action, it's going to be just as useless as chapter 594.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Amon's mask came off, it was no one we knew.
> Hopefully that's the case. At this point I could care less about the villains personal friendly or blood relation to any characters. He's already established enough connections.



That's not true. We found out who he was just before his face was revealed.

I correctly predicted that one too.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Amon's mask came off, it was no one we knew.
> Hopefully that's the case. At this point I could care less about the villains personal friendly or blood relation to any characters. He's already established enough connections.


The revelation and a few comments would do wonders in fleshing out the necessary background for whomever it turns out to be.


loool3 said:


> Why does the manga always go on break right after the manga gets excited...
> We guys got some bad luck i guess.


It's almost like it was planned.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's not true. We found out who he was just before his face was revealed.
> 
> I correctly predicted that one too.



I'm saying he didn't previously appear in the series, not that his identity was predictable.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's almost like it was planned.


One day someone will get a heart attack for having to much preassure of this.


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil was sublime with his 'Total Recall' and 'Groundhog Days' pictures....but this time he is not doing it great.... he has shown too much things for too little info......


----------



## me707 (Aug 9, 2012)

I wondered if I solved the puzzle. Is it: Tobi's eyes origin


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

me707 said:


> I wondered if I solved the puzzle. Is it: Tobi's eyes origin


Its Tobi's eye is Obito's.


----------



## timmysblood (Aug 9, 2012)

So Evil told us pretty much what we already knew. I just hope the chap isn't just talking.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I have to say is.


WAIT.
This came after the 6x i's (eyes) so perhaps Evil means the 6 i's were not reffering to eyes but IS.

If you put it like this you get Tobi is Obito.


----------



## vered (Aug 9, 2012)

no.Evil posted a while ago a post that alludes to the last clue not being obito.
its something else.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 9, 2012)

imasb said:


> Link removed



tell me what is there. I can't access to that page due to restriction in websense


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> WAIT.
> This came after the 6x i's (eyes) so perhaps Evil means the 6 i's were not reffering to eyes but IS.
> 
> If you put it like this you get Tobi is Obito.



your are much late bro....


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 9, 2012)

The idea that Tobi has Obito's eye isn't really farfetched when you consider that he's got a giant room filled with eyes. Probably looted a bunch of dead Uchiha to get them.

Hell, he had 6 spares to give to his Jinchuuriki zombie army.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

auem said:


> your are much late bro....


The only thing i read was Tobi's eyes is Obito so far.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Tobi having Obito's eye makes the most sense.

It's what the past few chapters have been building up to, especially the last one.

Anything else would require taking things in a different direction.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 9, 2012)

vered said:


> no.Evil posted a while ago a post that alludes to the last clue not being obito.
> its something else.



What did his post say?


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

@lool3,
i am sure some guys made that interpretation before....

not that i believe Evil means either of it...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> What did his post say?



Just something that implied he didn't need to use Obito's picture in his most recent hint.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Just something that implied he didn't need to use Obito's picture in his most recent hint.



Yeah he basically just posted another name of a person he could have used that also has "bi" as second syllable


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

well we should have figured that kakashi was going to mention obito's eye this chapter considering what happened in the last chapter.  I just hope there's a little more to the spoiler.  I would like to see if Kakashi confronts tobi about it and asks him if he's Obitio.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> WAIT.
> This came after the 6x i's (eyes) so perhaps Evil means the 6 i's were not reffering to eyes but IS.
> 
> If you put it like this you get Tobi is Obito.





vered said:


> no.Evil posted a while ago a post that alludes to the last clue not being obito.
> its something else.



i have been saying this for quite a while now


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 9, 2012)

If it's just Obito's eye...

Maybe Tobi's just some stitched up Frankenstien-esque creation of Madara's who has different body parts of several shinobi.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

don't know why you guys keep making it more complicated or hope it's more complicated.  The spoiler is just Tobi's eye is Obito's, don't know why you guys are trying so hard to find another meaning.   Maybe it's because you guys are depressed at the idea that the chapter is just confirmation of something we all knew because of the last chapter.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> don't know why you guys keep making it more complicated or hope it's more complicated.  The spoiler is just Tobi's eye is Obito's, don't know why you guys are trying so hard to find another meaning.   Maybe it's because you guys are depressed at the idea that the chapter *is just confirmation of something we all knew because of the last chapter.*



Kishi seems to enjoy doing stuff like this.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

^U mean Evil.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey I don't mind though, i like the Kakashi focused chapters though. Heck we may end up getting more flashbacks of Obito's and eventually Rin.


----------



## Summers (Aug 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Amon's mask came off, it was no one we knew.
> Hopefully that's the case. At this point I could care less about the villains personal friendly or blood relation to any characters. He's already established enough connections.



For those who dont Know what ace is talking about,  Amon is a masked character from Katara the last airbender.

Ya know Tobi could really be Nobody like he said, some guy nobody knows anymore, forgotten, abandoned, written off, left for dead. Possibly a Ninja who wasn't supposed to exist for the type of missions he did. For a new character all it would take is a chapter of sob-back story.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> Hey I don't mind though, i like the Kakashi focused chapters though. Heck we may end up getting more flashbacks of Obito's and eventually Rin.



Fuck yes more Kakashi please.



Summers said:


> For those who dont Know what ace is talking about,  Amon is a masked character from Katara the last airbender.



And he's he guy in my sig.



> Ya know Tobi could really be Nobody like he said, some guy nobody knows anymore, forgotten, abandoned, written off, left for dead. Possibly a Ninja who wasn't supposed to exist for the type of missions he did. For a new character all it would take is a chapter of sob-back story.



Tobi is clearly somebody that is known, either to the reader, the characters, or both. There is too much pointing at that outcome for him to wind up as some random.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

We already know what is probably the most important part of the chapter.

The only thing I'd really be interested in is confirmation that our assumptions are correct.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 9, 2012)

Summers said:


> Ya know Tobi could really be Nobody like he said, some guy nobody knows anymore, forgotten, abandoned, written off, left for dead. Possibly a Ninja who wasn't supposed to exist for the type of missions he did. For a new character all it would take is a chapter of sob-back story.



Add Kabuto's story of being a good spy, and this would make sense. 
Tobi may have been a spy that wanted to change the world or something along that lines. It could also explain why he knows so much...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Most of what Tobi knows is probably stuff he read off of the Uchiha tablet.

The only details we're not sure how he knows about are those that concern Madara's personal life.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i have been saying this for quite a while now



Evil posting a second name doesn't necessarily mean that we were wrong...for all we know he could have thought of "ebisu" after he posted as he was basically replying to a post talking about other people he could have used...


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

or through zetsu's recording capabilities.  Not to mention if he met Madara, Madara probably told him a lot of things. 

Hopefully T will be lucky enough to get his magazine this Friday or Saturday. I'm not expecting much out of this chapter but who knows maybe one of the manga sites will release the chapter over the weekend.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2012)

Ebisu = Japanese god


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol @ folks still doubting Evil.

I'm having flashbacks of NF's early years.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Ebisu = Japanese god



Yes and Konohamarus tutor...but when putting the spoiler together he didnt necessarily run through every character in the manga before choosing...not like ebisu was a major character...

It could  mean just that but a new name that would have worked doesn't automatically mean people were wrong is all I am saying...


----------



## Fay (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys, surely this whole chapter can't be dedicated to revealing that Tobi's eye is from Obito? Why would anyone care about that if he is not Obito himself?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Evil posting a second name doesn't necessarily mean that we were wrong...for all we know he could have thought of "ebisu" after he posted as he was basically replying to a post talking about other people he could have used...


people were questioning why he would use a pic of obito if his objective was write obito, and he answered "ebisu", showing that if the focus was write obito, he knew other more suited character that was not obito himself.

If you are trying to send a hidden written message, its not wise to use an image that owns the name that you are trying to show, it becomes redundant...it would be as redundant as what the others guessed with the second image, thinking that he means "eyes" when he has already used an eye there and went as far as getting a bunch of things that started with "I", he ended up giving us the hint that he means "is", not "eyes".

thats why his objective was most likely not the "bi" of obito, he might be passing another message there, thats how i see it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> people were questioning why he would use a pic of obito if his objective was write obito, and he answered "ebisu", showing that if the focus was write obito, he knew other more suited character that was not obito himself.
> 
> If you are trying to send a hidden written message, its not wise to use an image that owns the name that you are trying to show, it becomes redundant... thats why his objective was most likely not the "bi" of obito, he might be passing another message there.



Then what is that other message?

It's been hours since he posted that picture, and so far no one has come up with anything more credible.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

Fay said:


> Hey guys, surely this whole chapter can't be dedicated to revealing that Tobi's eye is from Obito? Why would anyone care about that if he is not Obito himself?



you'd be surprised how many panels it could take for Kakashi to tell Naruto, Gai, and Bee why he was able to hit Tobi and then how it relates to his friends eye.  Kishi can drag things as you know.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> people were questioning why he would use a pic of obito if his objective was write obito, and he answered "ebisu", showing that if the focus was write obito, he knew other more suited character that was not obito himself.
> 
> If you are trying to send a hidden written message, its not wise to use an image that owns the name that you are trying to show, it becomes redundant... thats why his objective was most likely not the "bi" of obito, he might be passing another message there.



Yes that is possible...what I am saying is he was responding to people talking about other names he could have used and he responded with Ebisu...doesn't mean people were definetely wrong is all I am saying...

He could have purposefully used Obito to throw people off and get them thinking it can't be that cause he was in the clue for all we know


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Then what is that other message?
> 
> It's been hours since he posted that picture, and so far no one has come up with anything more credible.


since he seems to be writting as if he is saying it prolonged, it might be "oon"

"tobi's eye iiiiiis oon"


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't really buy the 600th chapter being the one where tobi's identity is revealed.  People were saying big revelations  would be made in chapter 500 and 400 and they never were.  I'm pretty sure the chapter number is irrelevant in all this.   

anyone can go under Usuer CP - Edit options and chose to be invisible.  You'll be visible to moderators and any staff member of course but that's to be expected.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2012)

Easley said:


> Also, some of his hints are so general and vague they basically cover everything. It's hard to be 'wrong' that way.


_"Fan > Rasengan"?_

Alluding to Itachi giving Kabuto the ol' head pat, and the Groundhog Day reference.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> Ebisu.



i wouldnt be surprised if tobi was ebisu. he's a shady character


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Easley said:


> Also, some of his hints are so general and vague they basically cover everything. It's hard to be 'wrong' that way.



I don't see how they're vague. They always state more or less what happens in the chapter, or at least the main thing that happens.



> He didn't do himself any favors by having Kakashi say "Obito?" last week.



While that part got the most attention, the part where Tobi told Kakashi he talked too much did actually happen.

Evil has never been wrong.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Yes that is possible...what I am saying is he was responding to people talking about other names he could have used and he responded with Ebisu...doesn't mean people were definetely wrong is all I am saying...
> 
> He could have purposefully used Obito to throw people off and get them thinking it can't be that cause he was in the clue for all we know


i see. I just saw the post as him trying to give us another hint, like with the is .



Easley said:


> I know that, I just find it unusual that none of the regular providers on 2ch get Jump this early.
> 
> Also, some of his hints are so general and vague they basically cover everything. It's hard to be 'wrong' that way.
> 
> He didn't do himself any favors by having Kakashi say "Obito?" last week.


sorry but, after the Groundhog Day reference, you shouldnt even be questioning him.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> I don't really buy the 600th chapter being the one where tobi's identity is revealed.  People were saying big revelations  would be made in chapter 500 and 400 and they never were.  I'm pretty sure the chapter number is irrelevant in all this.
> 
> anyone can go under Usuer CP - Edit options and chose to be invisible.  You'll be visible to moderators and any staff member of course but that's to be expected.



500 was Naruto's birth.

That was a pretty big event.

And 400 was the flashback to the Uchiha Massacre.

That was also kinda big.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i see. I just saw the post as him trying to give us another hint, like with the is .
> 
> 
> sorry but, after the Groundhog Day reference, you shouldnt even be questioning him.



You may very well be right...for all I know that was his intention...

I just think that putting the person the clue refers to in the clue is a good way to throw people off and we also shouldn't assume he is all knowing and instantly thought of every character that would have fit right off the bat...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

I see little point in trying to find some hidden meaning within the pictures.

The most apparent answer is probably correct.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> 500 was Naruto's birth.
> 
> That was a pretty big event.
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly quite a few people complained that the content in chapter 500 wasn't up to par with what they expected...


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> 500 was Naruto's birth.
> 
> That was a pretty big event.
> 
> ...



you could say that a lot of chapters were eventful but the most important were never were the ones that referred to a double 0 chapter.   Pain destroying Konoha (recieved 8000 posts in this thread), tobi saying he was madara along with the revelations of Pain as akatsuki leader, revelation that Minato waas Naruto's dad, the naruto vs sasuke fight in part 1.  In retrospect i don't think kishi really cares about the chapter number.


----------



## Easley (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> sorry but, after the Groundhog Day reference, you shouldnt even be questioning him.


I wasn't questioning him, just wondering if he always gets spoilers so early. Some hints might be educated guesses.

but really, I have no problem with Evil, other than last week's blatant Obito reference.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> you could say that a lot of chapters were eventful but the most important were never were the ones that referred to a double 0 chapter.   Pain destroying Konoha (recieved 8000 posts in this thread), tobi saying he was madara along with the revelations of Pain as akatsuki leader, revelation that Minato waas Naruto's dad, the naruto vs sasuke fight in part 1.  In retrospect i don't think kishi really cares about the chapter number.


well believe that he cant really plan to make the biggest events fall on the 00 chapters, but i am pretty sure that if there is something big when a 00 is close, he will hold to make the main part come right in the 00 chapter


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> you could say that a lot of chapters were eventful but the most important were never were the ones that referred to a double 0 chapter.   Pain destroying Konoha (recieved 8000 posts in this thread), tobi saying he was madara along with the revelations of Pain as akatsuki leader, revelation that Minato waas Naruto's dad, the naruto vs sasuke fight in part 1.  In retrospect i don't think kishi really cares about the chapter number.



Well Kishi himself said the reveal will be in a few weeks, so if it isn't on chapter 600 it will definitely be around that point.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well believe that he cant really plan to make the biggest events fall on the 00 chapters, but i am pretty sure that if there is something big when a 00 is close, he will hold to make the main part come right in the 00 chapter



and i understand it might happen especially with kishi said that tobi's identity would be revealed within weeks.  I just wouldn't be shocked if the mask was broken on 598 and the identity revealed on 599, or the same thing with 600-601 respectively.



First Tsurugi said:


> Well Kishi himself said the reveal will be in a few weeks, so if it isn't on chapter 600 it will definitely be around that point.



oh yeah i agree with you there, i just don't think it's 100% certain it will happen on chapter 600.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Easley said:


> I wasn't questioning him, just wondering if he always gets spoilers so early. Some hints might be educated guesses.
> 
> but really, I have no problem with Evil, other than last week's blatant Obito reference.



i doubt that evil would risk guesses that could be completly wrong by any chance only to make people not take the hints seriously anymore  

the obito reference was totally proven by a fact that happened in the chapter itself, that was tobi making that comment about kakashi. People just didnt get it right...but we can be sure that he did read the chapter before posting the hints that week .



Nic said:


> and i understand it might happen especially with kishi said that tobi's identity would be revealed within weeks.  I just wouldn't be shocked if the mask was broken on 598 and the identity revealed on 599, or the same thing with 600-601 respectively.



yes yes, i even predicted this too...

because personally, i dont think that the big event is exacly tobi's mask breaking, but the reveal of who/what he is.

like you said, we could very well get the mask breaking around 598, just to have kakashi questioning him at 599, and him explaining at 600, finally revealing who/what he is, the truly relevant part. Because unless tobi is not human and there is something really important hidden under the mask, only show his face wont be enough to explain what is really up.


----------



## NO (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> 500 was Naruto's birth.
> 
> That was a pretty big event.
> 
> ...



As I've said before, the numbers mean nothing. 100 meant nothing. 200 meant nothing. 300 meant nothing. 400 wasn't really a surprise - Tobi flat out said "and here's the truth" in 399. 500, I'll give merit to, but nothing was anticipated for in 500 and nothing was received.

We can safely say that none of the 00's had anything anticipated or of extreme importance. Before you argue, "well information is important", we get all sorts important information every 9 out of 10 chapters.

Kishimoto said in the next few weeks Tobi's identity will be revealed. It's been 2 weeks since he said that if I recall correctly and 600 is 4 issues off. That's about 5 1/2 weeks left. Don't think it is 600.


----------



## Easley (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i doubt that evil would risk guesses that could be completly wrong by any chance only to make people not take the hints seriously anymore


Maybe, it depends how vague the hint is.



> the obito reference was totally proven by a fact that happened in the chapter itself, that was tobi making that comment about kakashi. People just didnt get it right...but we can be sure that he did read the chapter before posting the hints that week .


I don't doubt that he read the chapter, but was there any need to have Kakashi say Obito? It hasn't even been proven yet that Tobi is using Obito's sharingan - though we suspect he is.



auem said:


> i wonder why people still doubt Evil.....he has had proven it time after time....


I think last week riled a few folks up... when Kakashi said Obito! At the time I even thought it was confirmed. hehe.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> As I've said before, the numbers mean nothing. 100 meant nothing. 200 meant nothing. 300 meant nothing. 400 wasn't really a surprise - Tobi flat out said "and here's the truth" in 399. 500, I'll give merit to, but nothing was anticipated for in 500 and nothing was received.
> 
> We can safely say that none of the 00's had anything anticipated or of extreme importance. Before you argue, "well information is important", we get all sorts important information every 9 out of 10 chapters.
> 
> Kishimoto said in the next few weeks Tobi's identity will be revealed. It's been 2 weeks since he said that if I recall correctly and 600 is 4 issues off. That's about 5 1/2 weeks left. Don't think it is 600.



This coming chapter will be 597, chapter 600 is only three weeks (more or less) away.

It is entirely possible that the reveal could happen on precisely that chapter.



Easley said:


> I don't doubt that he read the chapter, but was there any need to have Kakashi say Obito? It hasn't even been proven yet that Tobi is using Obito's sharingan - though we suspect he is.



That was put in because that's what Tobi's comments were hinting at.

What Tobi said indicated a familiarity with Kakashi and Guy. That he knew them on a personal level at one point.

Plus it's also a recipe for an insta-shitstorm.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i doubt that evil would risk guesses that could be completly wrong by any chance only to make people not take the hints seriously anymore
> 
> the obito reference was totally proven by a fact that happened in the chapter itself, that was tobi making that comment about kakashi. People just didnt get it right...but we can be sure that he did read the chapter before posting the hints that week .



Yeah I just figured the Obito line was his take at kakashi and Gai's obvious surprise and asking who he was...

It is not that hard to believe he could  get his hands on it this early as it ships early right?  We know that T sends his sick wife to get it when available...all evil would have to do is be in a position to see the issue when it ships...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Yeah I just figured the Obito line was his take at kakashi and Gai's obvious surprise and asking who he was...
> 
> It is not that hard to believe he could  get his hands on it this early as it ships early right?  We know that T sends his sick wife to get it when available...all evil would have to do is be in a position to see the issue when it ships...


yeah, and he always gets the spoilers first, its like he has some kind of contact

this week was impressive though, i wish he would just provide the spoiler as spoiler, it would make the predictions thread more wild on tuesdays because they are not the same anymore... we dont have a good time spam between the chapter release and the spoilers anymore.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 9, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> 300 meant nothing.


300 was the first appearnece of sasuke since part 1


----------



## Evil (Aug 9, 2012)

Some chapters can be spoiled with better pictures than others. I didn't think of Ebisu until after I made the last picture, plus throwing in Obito may have been a misdirect, hue. Do I really know about the chapters early, or am I just making educated guesses...

さあ~


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Easley said:


> Maybe, it depends how vague the hint is.
> 
> I don't doubt that he read the chapter, but was there any need to have Kakashi say Obito? It hasn't even been proven yet that Tobi is using Obito's sharingan - though we suspect he is.
> 
> I think last week riled a few folks up... when Kakashi said Obito! At the time I even thought it was confirmed. hehe.



as vague as it could be, he would still risk kishi switching completly to either madara or sasuke...why take the risk to throw guesses?

well it was the way of telling us that tobi said something suspicious to kakashi, something that yet again hints at him being obito...

hehe yeah, it was a trap , an annoying one, but still, a valid one inside of evil's goal xD, because he never means to blatantly show what is up...




Evil said:


> Some chapters can be spoiled with better pictures than others. I didn't think of Ebisu until after I made the last picture, plus throwing in Obito may have been a misdirect, hue. Do I really know about the chapters early, or am I just making educated guesses...
> 
> さあ~



you are killing me


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

lol Evil, i'm not falling for it, i'm sticking with what's figured out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> さあ~



"Here we go"?

Whether it's correct or not it sure is appropriate.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> Some chapters can be spoiled with better pictures than others. I didn't think of Ebisu until after I made the last picture, plus throwing in Obito may have been a misdirect, hue. Do I really know about the chapters early, or am I just making educated guesses...
> 
> さあ~



why don't you give us the spoilers instead of brain killing us. After all they say revealing spoilers is legal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Yeah I remember when we had to wait till Friday for chapter and spoliers earlier in week...kinda takes the impact out of the spoilers when you get the chapter a few hours later...
> 
> I do enjoy evils hints though...gives us something to do while waiting...just wish he'd comfirm if we guess correctly...


yeah xD


the game if fun but i kind of feel like we can get the wrong hopes, if they were clear spoilers, we would have room to discuss knowing for sure that our guess is not wrong...


and personally, i prefer the predictions thread way more than the threads already discussing the chapter in the telegrams, i find it way more fun because its everybody reunited in one place


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

It's legal as long as you don't release the exact script or pictures.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and personally, i prefer the predictions thread way more than the threads already discussing the chapter in the telegrams, i find it way more fun because its everybody reunited in one place



The uncertainty raises the stakes.

Just how confident are you that your assumptions are the correct ones?


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> why don't you give us the spoilers instead of brain killing us. After all they say revealing spoilers is legal.



He doesn't have to give us anything...


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The uncertainty raises the stakes.
> 
> Just how confident are you that your assumptions are the correct ones?



sometimes knowing it too raise the stake...i remember chapter 467,when jubi made it's appearance.....it crossed 8000 posts in the thread...at one point we(me and Klue) calculated that rate of posting is 500/hour....


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> Some chapters can be spoiled with better pictures than others. I didn't think of Ebisu until after I made the last picture, plus throwing in Obito may have been a misdirect, hue. Do I really know about the chapters early, or am I just making educated guesses...
> 
> さあ~



If just guess you're a damned good guesser...lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The uncertainty raises the stakes.
> 
> Just how confident are you that your assumptions are the correct ones?


yeah, after the chapter is out, if there are no big revelations or room for new theories, the telegrams just dies...

now when we are discussing spoilers in the predictions thread, since we still have to wait the chapter itself come to see what really happens for sure, we end up discussing what we have like crazy while also guessing stuff...way more fun


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

Predictions thread > KT threads post-release. 



Easley said:


> Maybe, it depends how vague the hint is.
> 
> I don't doubt that he read the chapter, but was there any need to have Kakashi say Obito? It hasn't even been proven yet that Tobi is using Obito's sharingan - though we suspect he is.
> 
> I think last week riled a few folks up... when Kakashi said Obito! At the time I even thought it was confirmed. hehe.



This. I'm grateful for Evil's spoiler hints but when he makes ones like that when everyone knows he's a hardcore Tobito fan, it's a little hard to wholeheartedly trust him any longer. That was just over the top and was clearly more for trolling than spoilering. Evil.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Predictions thread > KT threads post-release.
> 
> 
> 
> This. I'm grateful for Evil's spoiler hints but when he makes ones like that when everyone knows he's a hardcore Tobito fan, it's a little hard to wholeheartedly trust him any longer. That was just over the top and was clearly more for trolling than spoilering. Evil.



To be fair it wasn't  that far of a stretch on a chapter that hinted that tobi knew kakashi...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Predictions thread > KT threads post-release.
> 
> 
> 
> This. I'm grateful for Evil's spoiler hints but when he makes ones like that when everyone knows he's a hardcore Tobito fan, it's a little hard to wholeheartedly trust him any longer. That was just over the top and was clearly more for trolling than spoilering. Evil.


i still think that he meant something with the mirrored image


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

He was jumping to a conclusion of his own with that image. There's a big difference between giving a teasing spoiler and giving a teasing speculation. 

Again, I'm grateful for what he does, but I'm leery of going crazy trying to understand the hints after that.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He was jumping to a conclusion of his own with that image. There's a big difference between giving a teasing spoiler and giving a teasing speculation.
> 
> Again, I'm grateful for what he does, but I'm leery of going crazy trying to understand the hints after that.



Yeah but its hard to completely remove objectivity...we see it in chapter translations too...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He was jumping to a conclusion of his own with that image. There's a big difference between giving a teasing spoiler and giving a teasing speculation.
> 
> Again, I'm grateful for what he does, but I'm leery of going crazy trying to understand the hints after that.


i was pretty sure that something was not really what was there, because:

1 - the image was mirrored
2 - evil is never blatantly direct about what is up


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Yeah but its hard to completely remove objectivity...we see it in chapter translations too...



Dude that's not just subjectivity. That would be like if I got the early mag somehow and said that Madara defeated the five kages in some chapter. Posted a photoshopped image of him standing over them all, dead. Even if it _was_ hinted at in the chapter, it didn't actually happen. So even as a "hint", it's still extreme bias.



Jeαnne said:


> i was pretty sure that something was not really what was there, because:
> 
> 1 - the image was mirrored
> 2 - evil is never blatantly direct about what is up



Of course it was obvious it was BS. Doesn't change the fact that it was there.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

1st *Tobis* (Tobi's)
2nd *6i* (6 eyes)
3rd *is* (could be a new clue or clarifying the first/second clue )
4th *Orochimaru - Obito/Ebisu - Naruto *???Obito????
5th *さあ~* (come/come now)

The 4th clue is still a mistery for me, I don't think it's referring to Obito...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

Shattering said:


> 1st *Tobis* (Tobi's)
> 2nd *6i* (6 eyes)
> 3rd *is* (could be a new clue or clarifying the first/second clue )
> 4th *Orochimaru - Obito/Ebisu - Naruto *???Obito????
> ...



IMO, the clue just amounts to "Tobi's eye is Obito's", which shouldn't really surprise anyone at this point. Not sure about the 6. It could be there to throw us off. The "now" is interesting, because if it means "Tobi's eye is Obito's now", that means it wasn't originally his.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil I love you for that 10th set but could you please give us explicit spoilers?

Thank you <3


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> At this point I cannot treat this "Evil" seriously. I don't know why people believe him, saying he is credible. If he wanted to give a hint, he should have done that in a more understandable way, rather than consciously cause weird, inconclusive debates.





get off Evil's back... he is always legit

he has a proven track record

dont make me validate his hints with actual spoilers, ok?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Eh, I'm with Wiseman on this one. Evil is just trolling the fuck out of us  I like a good fan-gasm over fake information any day of the week, but this topic feels more like a tin-foil-hat community than anything else by now. "Look, all names have an i in them, there _must_ be a connection!"
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I predict Evil won't spoil anything worthwhile until the actual spoilers are out anyway. And then we'll pull a Nostradamus on ourselves and vaguely make his "prediction" work out



Evil is not trolling... i have spoilers myself so im backing Evil on this

he is just making his hints incredibly difficult to guess as people have figured them out too easily on numerous occasions previously


----------



## ppv (Aug 9, 2012)

Shattering said:


> 1st *Tobis* (Tobi's)
> 2nd *6i* (6 eyes)
> 3rd *is* (could be a new clue or clarifying the first/second clue )
> 4th *Orochimaru - Obito/Ebisu - Naruto *???Obito????
> ...



Hello, long time lurker, never poster.

I think that it means 
Tobi's eye is Obito's

Come on now = Get The Hint already guys. ~.~ 
(Yes, I logged in just to post this.)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Evil is not trolling... *i have spoilers myself *so im backing Evil on this
> 
> he is just making his hints incredibly difficult to guess as people have figured them out too easily on numerous occasions previously



Good Lord does half of NF have access to spoilers now?  Why not share if you actually have them?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Good Lord does half of NF have access to spoilers now?  Why not share if you actually have them?



i dont want to break some rule and ruin it for everyone else

and ive never posted spoilers, why start now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i dont want to break some rule and ruin it for everyone else
> 
> and ive never posted spoilers, why start now?



Seems legit. It isn't difficult to ask a mod about rules.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i dont want to break some rule and ruin it for everyone else
> 
> and ive never posted spoilers, why start now?



just tell me whether tobi identity is revealed or not? That's enough


----------



## Escargon (Aug 9, 2012)

Tobi rips off his arm shocking Gai, Naruto and Kakashi.

Tobi starts charging forward and attacks.

Gedo Mazos eyes are turning purewhite and blood is coming from its mouth.

Tobi attacks false Naruto and get hit by Rasengan from behind.

Tobi falls to the ground, stares at the moon, we get a flashback about Madara surviving and says "the plan must.." before dodging Bees punch.

Tobi stands up and says "so our eyes are the same.. didnt know that that loser Obito would actually stop my eye plan somehow."

Kakashi gets angry.

Chapter ends.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Tobi rips off his arm shocking Gai, Naruto and Kakashi.
> 
> Tobi starts charging forward and attacks.
> 
> ...



Please let KB actually do something this chapter.  He's the only good guy in this fight I like.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i dont want to break some rule and ruin it for everyone else
> 
> and ive never posted spoilers, why start now?



If you can just give us something we can really work with. Anything that's easier to decipher.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

ppv said:


> Hello, long time lurker, never poster.
> 
> I think that it means
> Tobi's eye is Obito's
> ...



Everybody have already pointed that out, I made a summary.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Please let KB actually do something this chapter.  He's the only good guy in this fight I like.



Hopefully but i think he will get the same treatment as black Zetsu and just stasy useless


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> just tell me whether tobi identity is revealed or not? That's enough



no... lots of talking


----------



## Lovely (Aug 9, 2012)

Lots of talking. 

I'm assuming Naruto does some sort of speech about all those characters Evil listed. Sasuke, Iruka, Konan, etc etc.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

correction: lots of explanations and skirmishes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> no... lots of talking





jacamo said:


> correction: lots of explanations and skirmishes



Any other spoilers most of us haven't already deduced?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> correction: lots of explanations and skirmishes



Jacamo I trust you but give us something that doesn't happen in every single chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i dont want to break some rule and ruin it for everyone else
> 
> and ive never posted spoilers, why start now?


are you fucking serious that you have spoilers? i mean...why dont you just tell us, post spoilers is not a crime 

you dont need to post in the spoilers thread, just tell us here...

now if you are lying, i will loose the respect that i have for you, because i definitely like you as a member, so please, dont do anything fool


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

ok... skirmish was an understatement

we get a new Katon from Tobi... a new Suiton from Kakashi

we get a tailed beast bomb from Naruto or Bee or both together... cant tell

Tobi tops it off with Shinra Tensei


EDIT: im not talking about the explanations, google translate is too


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> ok... skirmish was an understatement
> 
> we get a new Katon from Tobi... a new Suiton from Kakashi
> 
> ...


what more 


the explanations are done by who? tobi?


----------



## Lovely (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like you have the script. Just send it our way and someone will translate it soon.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what more
> 
> 
> the explanations are done by who? tobi?



all Kakashi... its his year after all



Lovely said:


> Sounds like you have the script. Just send it our way and someone will translate it soon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> ok... skirmish was an understatement
> 
> we get a new Katon from Tobi... a new Suiton from Kakashi
> 
> ...



Thank you.

So Evil's little clues amount to what, exactly? Just the Rinnegan usage?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> all Kakashi... its his year after all


bah quite pointless so...


i expected something coming from tobi, if its from kakashi so we wont get confirmation of the revelation now


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

To be expected. The identity won't be for another chapter or two.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> To be expected. The identity won't be for another chapter or two.
> 
> 
> 
> No. The chapters we get online are the ones with the street date of the following Monday. We get it five days early.


i hoped that tobi would give some kind of hint this week

but its just pointless fighting involving mainly a bunch of jutsus that we have already seen...looks like kishi will really hold it for 600

i wanted something to discuss until the next chapter, but looks like this week will be as bad as the last one


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 9, 2012)

Ohh, ok. Hoping that'll be true!

So it'll be something like this:

Kakashi: "You... you can't be..."
Tobi: "..."
Kakashi: "Are you... Obito?"
Gai: "!!"
Naruto: "?"
Tobi: "..."
Kakashi: "No.. you can't be. I saw him die."
Tobi: "I don't know about that..."
Kakashi: "But your Sharingan... it's his."
Kakashi: "I always assumed it was crushed underneath the rocks."
Kakashi: "But the body was never recovered."
Tobi: "Enough talk..."
Tobi: "Katon--"
Kakashi: "Suiton--"

The jutsu's clash and they skirmish a bit. Naruto and Bee tag-team to distract Tobi. Naruto feints an attack and Bee launches a tailed beast bomb at Tobi. Kakashi has Kamui ready.

Kakashi: "This is it!"
Tobi: "Tch..!"
Naruto: "We can do it!"
Bee: "Yeaahhhh!"
Gai: "...!!"

The scene zooms in on Tobi's Rinnegan. It strains and Tobi stretches out one of his hands.

Tobi: "Shinra..."
Tobi: "Tensei!"

He blasts the tailed beast bomb back at Bee.

Aaaand I've no idea what'll happen next. More spoilers please!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i hoped that tobi would give some kind of hint this week
> 
> but its just pointless fighting involving mainly a bunch of jutsus that we have already seen...looks like kishi will really hold it for 600
> 
> i wanted something to discuss until the next chapter, but looks like this week will be as bad as the last one



Yea, unless Evil's hint is a confirmation that his eye is Obito's, which isn't really a big revelation for anyone and means nothing, then this chapter is just a bunch of explosions. And probably some half-assed jutsu explanations that require NF members to draw stick figures in slow-motion to better fill them out.

We're all getting very frustrated. The tension these days.


----------



## Recal (Aug 9, 2012)

If what jacamo's saying is true, then I smell a boring chapter with little to no new material for us to discuss in Telegrams.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo have you ever posted spoilers before?

I don't see how what you said matches with Evil's hints.

So what's the explanation for the Orochimaru/Obito/Naruto picture?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, unless Evil's hint is a confirmation that his eye is Obito's, which isn't really a big revelation for anyone and means nothing, then this chapter is just a bunch of explosions. And probably some half-assed jutsu explanations that require NF members to draw stick figures in slow-motion to better fill them out.
> 
> We're all getting very frustrated. The tension these days.


to be honest, i dont even care that much about tobi's identity anymore, i just want them to move on. I wanna know where sasuke is heading, and what madara will do next.

But looks like the focus wont change at least until tobi's mask breaks, i wish i could push the fast foward button


----------



## vered (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> ok... skirmish was an understatement
> 
> we get a new Katon from Tobi... a new Suiton from Kakashi
> 
> ...



can you explain more?
finally Tobi starts using the Rinnegan!


----------



## Jesus (Aug 9, 2012)

Pretty sure jacamo is just trolling you guys. Or got his hands on some fake spoiler he thinks is real.


Any spoiler is 99.9% fake unless posted by a trusted source.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 9, 2012)

Didn't Evil more or less admit he was just making an educated guess a few hours ago ?

Don't forget he is pushing for Tobito


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Didn't Evil more or less admit he was just making an educated guess a few hours ago ?
> 
> Don't forget he is pushing for Tobito


no, he was giving an answer to the ones questioning him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2012)

> we get a tailed beast bomb from Naruto or Bee or both together... cant tell
> 
> Tobi tops it off with Shinra Tensei


a likely story


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the spoiler! 

Kakashi simply realises tobi's mangekyou is a variant of his own and nothing is mentioned about obito. And now the team has a way of fighting back, therefore Tobi resorts to a more agressive style of fighting using the rinnegan powers instead. There is little talk and lots of fighting. At the end naruto having already fought the rinnegan, tells the team that he knows how to beat tobi. Sasuke arrives at orochimaru's destination. 

See you next week!


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 9, 2012)

That's believable lol.


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

vered said:


> can you explain more?
> finally Tobi starts using the Rinnegan!


com'n Vered.!..you are experienced enough to know who is trolling....


----------



## Mariko (Aug 9, 2012)

More seriously:

isn't now the time for Naruto to reaceal he mastered Hiraishin? -DAT Jutsu?-

Tsunade's said that this jutsu must be inherited by naruto. 

Could Jiman have teach naruto Minato's jutsu?

(sorry for my poor english...)


----------



## vered (Aug 9, 2012)

auem said:


> com'n Vered.!..you are experienced enough to know who is trolling....



yea i guess i just wanted to believe that


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 9, 2012)

So right now I see 1000+ responses, what page is the (fake) spoilers on?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 9, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So right now I see 1000+ responses, what page is the (fake) spoilers on?



I just found them here 

Looks like the typical Evil stuff. I'm not even going to bother wasting time on trying to decode them.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

Wonder if Orochimaru had a hand in preserving Obito's DNA/eye/body.

He must have done some freak experiment to keep Tobi's stuff in condition.
Because I don't see how that body survived those rocks.

That first picture makes me think Tobi is definitely Izuna. lol.

I also wouldn't be surprised if Tobi summoned a creature and it turned into all of those things. We actually saw the chameleon from Yahiko.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I just found them here
> 
> Looks like the typical Evil stuff. I'm not even going to bother wasting time on trying to decode them.



I think it means: Tobis eye is Obito's.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

It would have been easier for Evil to just post the spoilers instead of doing all of that .

EDIT: yeah that's what i think that last quote is about klue.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2012)

Ooooo lmfao Raiden I know what you meant now by the other "evil" thing ;O


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I just found them here



Oh c'mon how are we meant to work that out!


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Pretty sure jacamo is just trolling you guys. Or got his hands on some fake spoiler he thinks is real.
> 
> 
> Any spoiler is 99.9% fake unless posted by a trusted source.



if its fake im deeply sorry and embarrassed 



this was the first half of that spoiler

カカシ　异空间上で攻撃が命中したのは偶然じゃない。このことはおれの术とお前の术がリンクしている　　　 　ことを示している。そして魔像に神威をしかけた时に、先に术をしかけたおれよりも早くおまえは　　　　同 じ术を発动することができた・・・　　　　これらのことが意味するのはただ一つ・・・　　　　　　　　　　 　おまえはこの写轮眼のもともとの持ち主・・・そうだろう、オビト

Kakashi says:
I attacked you in a different dimesion, this is not coincidental. This means that your jutsu and my jutsu are linked. When I attack Gedo Mazo with Kamui you are faster than my first moves to launch the same technique. Put these facts together, they can only represent one thing... you are the original master of this eye... right, Obito


----------



## Mariko (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> *if its fake* im deeply sorry and embarrassed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you mean to tell us that you gave credit to a chinese spoiler?  (That gives too much sens on google trans to be real?!)



edit: "If it's fake"....


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> if its fake im deeply sorry and embarrassed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: That looks like chinese to me.
2: Why is "Obito" not in the same language?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

So you found a random spoiler somewhere online & claimed you had spoilers because you believed it to be real.

facepalming.

Huge facepalm.

And some actually believed you.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 9, 2012)

*LMAO *

Cant believe you guys actually listened to Wackomo


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 9, 2012)

Implying that wont end up being the real spoilers


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

no it was japanese


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I just found them here
> 
> Looks like the typical Evil stuff. I'm not even going to bother wasting time on trying to decode them.



LMAO what?? Seriously lol fuck this dude. He took the time out to copy and paste those pictures in photoshop to a random background just to feel like a riddler. SMH at that gentleman.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2012)

jacamo said:


> if its fake im deeply sorry and embarrassed
> 
> this was the first half of that spoiler
> 
> ...


I take it you got it from ?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 9, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> LMAO
> 
> Cant believe you guys actually listened to Wackomo



Nobody did...



Oh, yeah... I've forgotten: Vered did 

DAT Vered... Rinnegan spoilers are all good to him (her, I never had known who really vered was...)


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2012)

we should not blame Evil for messing with us if others had the spoiler they know they would try something similar. cause they can, he has been doing this for a while and he seems to be right all the time. so when i see one of his riddler spoilers i know it is true. but the problem is figuring it out. 

so tobis eye is obitos eye wonder if we finally see his MS


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I take it you got it from ?



i have been shamed 


i found dozens of similar sites as well... but yeh


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> we should not blame Evil for messing with us if others had the spoiler they know they would try something similar. cause they can, he has been doing this for a while and he seems to be right all the time. so when i see one of his riddler spoilers i know it is true. but the problem is figuring it out.
> 
> so tobis eye is obitos eye wonder if we finally see his MS



But how exactly can anyone prove what he says is true from what is not if no one can actually decifer his "codes?" Lol honestly, its so broad and general, they can mean whatever you want them to, when spoilers actually come out.

Edit: To add on, if anyone else had the spoilers I dont think they would do the same as him, because the other sources has actually given us scripts. If they all did that, then we would never have spoilers. *This guy simply has too much time on his hands and wants to be a professional puzzler. *Im a little frustrated and amused at the same time, so I dont mean to attack him if it seems like I am.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 9, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> *LMAO *
> 
> Cant believe you guys actually listened to Wackomo



lol hope it doesnt turn out to be true now



anyway..... so Draganous Nesha, is it fake or not?


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

narutoispoppin said:


> But how exactly can anyone prove what he says is true from what is not if no one can actually decifer his "codes?" Lol honestly, its so broad and general, they can mean whatever you want them to, when spoilers actually come out.



that guy have given right spoilers many times previously.....


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2012)

narutoispoppin said:


> But how exactly can anyone prove what he says is true from what is not if no one can actually decifer his "codes?" Lol honestly, its so broad and general, they can mean whatever you want them to, when spoilers actually come out.
> 
> Edit: To add on, if anyone else had the spoilers I dont think they would do the same as him, because the other sources has actually given us scripts. If they all did that, then we would never have spoilers. *This guy simply has too much time on his hands and wants to be a professional puzzler. *Im a little frustrated and amused at the same time, so I dont mean to attack him if it seems like I am.


I tried to hold off bitching about this, but I'm getting tired of these shenanigans.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 9, 2012)

auem said:


> that guy have given right spoilers many times previously.....



Does *many* times, mean *all* the time......?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2012)

narutoispoppin said:


> But how exactly can anyone prove what he says is true from what is not if no one can actually decifer his "codes?" Lol honestly, its so broad and general, they can mean whatever you want them to, when spoilers actually come out.
> 
> Edit: To add on, if anyone else had the spoilers I dont think they would do the same as him, because the other sources has actually given us scripts. If they all did that, then we would never have spoilers. *This guy simply has too much time on his hands and wants to be a professional puzzler. *Im a little frustrated and amused at the same time, so I dont mean to attack him if it seems like I am.



people have decifered his codes. like the groundhog day one and the total recall ones. they were to easy he said and made them harder. i liked what he used to do when he gave us a lot of letters in different colors and we had to put the colors together and unscramble.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 9, 2012)

narutoispoppin said:


> Does *many* times, mean *all* the time......?



yes         .


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2012)

auem said:


> that guy have given right spoilers many times previously.....


Half the time they are only "right" because we can then actually go back and interpret them after the chapter is out. What he's saying is he doesn't see the point in the spoilers if people can't figure them out before the chapter actually gets out.


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

narutoispoppin said:


> Does *many* times, mean *all* the time......?



 i would prefer this question from somebody who has registered newly,not from someone who doesn't visit KT and discussion thread on weekly basis and once upon a time stumbled on it...

whenever he gave spoiler he was right....


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> people have decifered his codes. like the groundhog day one and the total recall ones. they were to easy he said and made them harder. i liked what he used to do when he gave us a lot of letters in different colors and we had to put the colors together and unscramble.



i liked those too...but hexa and others decoded them too quickly...



BlinkST said:


> Half the time they are only "right" because we can then actually go back and interpret them after the chapter is out. What he's saying is he doesn't see the point in the spoilers if people can't figure them out before the chapter actually gets out.



sure what evil has given us hardly fall in spoiler category,i myself is pissed off with his arbitrariness this time....
but some are implying he doesn't know it and making up the stuff...which is clearly not...he knows it that's for sure....


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope there is more to the chapter than realizing Tobi's eye belonged to Obito.

Waiting two weeks for that shit?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 9, 2012)

What I gather is that Tobi has Obito's eye and that Orochimaru may have been involved.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I hope there is more to the chapter than realizing Tobi's eye belonged to Obito.
> 
> Waiting two weeks for that shit?



Stating to play out just like Sasuke and Itachi vs. Kabuto...where the only way it's even slightly enjoyable to read is if he you hold off a few weeks...: /.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 9, 2012)

Iv'e said this before. His messages are either cryptic as fuck and relevant to the chapter or easy as shit and not important.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2012)

Is it because Evil likes playing games while supplying spoilers? We don't have people go round'n'round when T posts spoilers.

In the end, if you don't want to believe his messages, that's fine. Others will do so based on his history.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 9, 2012)

Where is Evil's post?


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 9, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Stating to play out just like Sasuke and Itachi vs. Kabuto...where the only way it's even slightly enjoyable to read is if he you hold off a few weeks...: /.



Why would you punish yourself


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Where is Evil's post?







Gamma Akutabi said:


> Why would you punish yourself



You can likewise ask why would you allow disinterest to compromise comprehension . A lot of times we don't understand what's happening because of overanalysis of every weekly chapter. To see the devices the mangaka uses  at work, you need to read entire fights as a whole.

 I find myself thinking far more highly of the manga when I reread the chapters together.

But I'm not going to wait lol.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2012)

So there's a possibility that Evil's trolling? ;O


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> So there's a possibility that Evil's trolling? ;O



Nah back before Kabuto used dragon SM. Evil was like: I "predict" kabuto turns into a dragon via sage mode. 

Was 4 or 5 hours before regular spoilers.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Is it because Evil likes playing games while supplying spoilers? We don't have people go round'n'round when T posts spoilers.
> 
> In the end, if you don't want to believe his messages, that's fine. Others will do so based on his history.



I actually prefer evil's spoilers since they make the thread more interactive.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nah back before Kabuto used dragon SM. Evil was like: I "predict" kabuto turns into a dragon via sage mode.
> 
> Was 4 or 5 hours before regular spoilers.



Ooo was that a random prediction or 4/5 hours before it was confirmed?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ooo was that a random prediction or 4/5 hours before it was confirmed?



4/5 hours before it was confirmed on the day of the chap. And it wasn't just about SM, the things leading up to it too. So basically he disguised his spoiler as a prediction.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> 4/5 hours before it was confirmed on the day of the chap. And it wasn't just about SM, the things leading up to it too. So basically he disguised his spoiler as a prediction.



Hmm right ;O

Someone in Japan really needs to put this stuff earlier instead of everyone crowding over Evil who's just a random person thinking he knows everyone when it's been released already


----------



## CinyMini (Aug 9, 2012)

Just an idea.. Maybe coincidence. And I dunno whether someone pointed that out.. 


Evil spoilers. 
*T*iger
*O*wl
*B*ear
*I*guana () 
*??* Spider, Black widow ??


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> 4/5 hours before it was confirmed on the day of the chap. And it wasn't just about SM, the things leading up to it too. So basically he disguised his spoiler as a prediction.



along with karin is uzumaki 'prediction'...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 9, 2012)

My guess is he just doesn't want to get himself or whoever he gets the info from in trouble, so he avoids directly saying anything.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I hope there is more to the chapter than realizing Tobi's eye belonged to Obito.
> 
> Waiting two weeks for that shit?



Don't hope for too much


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I hope there is more to the chapter than realizing Tobi's eye belonged to Obito.
> 
> Waiting two weeks for that shit?



don't worry Klue, i'm sure the last panel of the chapter is Kakashi saying

"Are you Obito?"


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

tobi: give the eye back to me now,  kakashi!

i doubt it


Evil said:


> He doesn't really, all he says is that technique is the same as Shikuro's and then determines that Torune is probably his son. This doesn't mean he knew the man personally, just that he may have heard of or seen the technique before.
> 
> Which isn't surprising since Obito fought in the Second Ninja War.
> 
> ...



i didnt say he knows shikuro in person. i meant he knows more about the older generation of konoha  than about torne and foos who look in their mid 20s to 30s.
but how can u be so sure he didnt? 
and if tobi fought shikuro at that night he actually does doesnt he?

and tobi mocking danzo doesnt mean he hasnt known him for long. 
 danzo didnt deny that.

tobi to danzo "I havent seen you for a while, danzo..."
"since the uchiha incident" 

tobi to torne "you…are a shinobi with secret ninjutsu among all the aburames I see…"
"to have the antibody to that bug, you must be shikuro aburames _brat_" 
"…unexpectedly in Root (=i never thought shikros brat would be in Root…)"

tobi to danzo "danzo, youve lined up good subordinates"

then again tobi is a great actor.


----------



## Evil (Aug 9, 2012)

takL said:


> i didnt say he knows shikuro in person. i meant he knows more about the older generation of konoha  than about torne and foos who look in their mid 20s to 30s.
> but how can u be so sure he didnt?
> and if tobi fought shikuro at that night he actually does doesnt he?
> 
> ...



It doesn't mean that Tobi is older than Kakashi though, or as old as Danzou because Fuu and Torune could be quite a few years younger than Kakashi, and Shikuro could have been a legendary ninja in Konoha that Obito fought with or fought against the night of the Kyubi attack. 

But it doesn't mean that Danzou and Tobi had a relationship before the Kyubi Incident either.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 9, 2012)

What does Iruka has to do with anything? 

Izuna 
Izanagi
Izanami
Itachi
Sasuke in Ice
Iruka

They are all linked to Izuna, that got to mean his Tobi with Obito's eye. Iruka is likely to be Izuna's grandchild otherwise he doesn't fit, his got to be a Uchiha.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Is it because Evil likes playing games while supplying spoilers? We don't have people go round'n'round when T posts spoilers.
> 
> In the end, if you don't want to believe his messages, that's fine. Others will do so based on his history.



来週の入荷は未定だよ！！
もしかすると8/11の土曜日に来る可能性があるらしい。 

t posted this.
so maybe he can grab the magazine this saturday (jap time)

evil post are trustable, but not that easy to understand.


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

i thought shikoro was Danzo's bodyguard along with orochimaru....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *I*zuna
> *I*zanagi
> *I*zanami
> *I*tachi
> ...


Fixed for popular interpretation.
I's, or eyes.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 9, 2012)

Tobito, Tobidara, Tobizuna... 

"Tobi's eyes is Obito's"  

Evil, please, can you tell us about the color pages?


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil is not good enough to tell us more.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2012)

This chapter seems like its intresting.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 9, 2012)

auem said:


> i thought shikoro was Danzo's bodyguard along with orochimaru....



Yeah I thought that was him too in the Kabuto flashback.


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> It doesn't mean that Tobi is older than Kakashi though, or as old as Danzou because Fuu and Torune could be quite a few years younger than Kakashi, and Shikuro could have been a legendary ninja in Konoha that Obito fought with or fought against the night of the Kyubi attack.
> 
> But it doesn't mean that Danzou and Tobi had a relationship before the Kyubi Incident either.



if u say "its been a long time since 'A'" to someone in jp ud met the person before A happened.
plus tobi is talking to danzo as if to a friend or even a minor. 
then again tobi hasnt been polite to anyone but daydara.

i see uve already concluded obito to be tobi.
but he couldnt possibly fight _WITH_ shikuro at the 9b night. 
and appearently tobi just killed those anbu guys at once there. there wasnt  really 
a "fight against" them.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 9, 2012)

Tobi's eye is Obito sounds plausible, though from my experience with Evil's earlier spoiler never were about that sort of letters puzzle. Maaaybe these images tells something else than merely Tobi's eye is Obito.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 9, 2012)

Ill just wait for some legitimate spoilers and not waste my time figuring out puzzles.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

that spoiler is legitimate.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> What does Iruka has to do with anything?
> 
> ...



All images start with the letter *I*, placed on top of an image of an eye.

The first image's message was: Tobis
This image's message is: eye
The third message gave us: is
And the fourth: Obitos


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 9, 2012)

So basically Tobi has Obito's eye.  

Lol we already knew that.

Izuna is in  the middle, he could be Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So basically Tobi has Obito's eye.
> 
> Lol we already knew that.
> 
> Izuna is in  the middle, he could be Tobi.



Izuna is dead, Obito too. Tobi is a Madara/Hashirama clone - nothing more.


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

auem said:


> i thought shikoro was Danzo's bodyguard along with orochimaru....



maybe but if so tobi would have expected his son to be in Root.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 9, 2012)

I sort of believe _Evil's_ spoilers, I think he knows something. I saw Obito, not sure what to make of it.  Perhaps he really knows something.

Bottom line, as I don't give a darn to decrypt it, I really don't care what it says.


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> 来週の入荷は未定だよ！！
> もしかすると8/11の土曜日に来る可能性があるらしい。
> 
> t posted this.
> so maybe he can grab the magazine this saturday (jap time)



those who work for the printer can grab it earlier than him.


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

takL said:


> maybe but if so tobi would have expected his son to be in Root.



may be he didn't knew that shikoro had a son..

anyway all speculation.....nor that i care....as i said previously,it interest me more what made tobi like this  than who he is.....only knowing the later is The BIG step to know the former...


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

takL said:


> those who work for the printer can grab it earlier than him.



yeah...i also think those who delivers it in and out of jump storage can do that too...


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Beyond the boring ass revelation, I really want to know if we'll receive any action in this coming chapter. This battle is so boring, Tobi's fighting style sucks ass.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 9, 2012)

You know, Klue, the 20th time you say "I hope there's more than just 'Tobi's eye is Obito's'" will be magical.  Or _was_ magical.  I'm not 100% sure on the tense here.


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Beyond the boring ass revelation, I really want to know if we'll receive any action in this coming chapter. This battle is so boring, Tobi's fighting style sucks ass.



yea 2chers are talking about who sasuke meets not about who tobi is while waiting for womens football final. 



auem said:


> may be he didn't knew that shikoro had a son..


i meant when he said 


takL said:


> tobi to torne "you…are a shinobi with secret ninjutsu among all the aburames I see…"
> "to have the antibody to that bug, you must be shikuro aburames _brat_"
> *"…unexpectedly in Root (=i never thought shikros brat would be in Root…)"*


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't mind Tobi's fight style, although i have to wonder why he hasn't used the rin'negan. 


Hexa said:


> You know, Klue, the 20th time you say "I hope there's more than just 'Tobi's eye is Obito's'" will be magical.  Or _was_ magical.  I'm not 100% sure on the tense here.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah tobi is a pussy and hasn't done shit with the rinnegan


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

takL said:


> yea 2chers are talking about who sasuke meets not about who tobi is while waiting for womens football final.
> 
> 
> i meant when he said



ah!yea,you are right...tobi had that tone.....


----------



## hellohi (Aug 9, 2012)

I love his fighting style.
The chapters when Tobi fights are my favorite.

I love how he is a "puppet-master" and a great thinker too, the way he always avoids damage and phases at the perfect time.

And apparently from what we have seen, if he touches you..you lose. I didn't know his warping was that fast but it seems it is.


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

me too love how he  phases at the perfect time to get hit by the rubbish kakashi throws on kamui


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2012)

I think Klue wishes Tobi used more ninjutsu, but who knows maybe he'll need to start doing that from now on that he's vulnerable to any combination involving Kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> I think Klue wishes Tobi used more ninjutsu, but who knows maybe he'll need to start doing that from now on that he's vulnerable to any combination involving Kakashi.



I want him to use the Rinnegan. Kishi gave us that half assed, bs excuse before when he was using Pain Rikudou.

What about now?




Hexa said:


> You know, Klue, the 20th time you say "I hope there's more than just 'Tobi's eye is Obito's'" will be magical.  Or _was_ magical.  I'm not 100% sure on the tense here.



Bitching and complaining is what I do best Hexa.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2012)

I like how Young Nagato was able to use Heratic Realm to the point that he could kill two Shinobi just by looking at them, but we don't see that ;(


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> I like how Young Nagato was able to use Heratic Realm to the point that he could kill two Shinobi just by looking at them, but we don't see that ;(



Actually we don't know what he did.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I want him to use the Rinnegan. Kishi gave us that half assed, bs excuse before when he was using Pain Rikudou.
> 
> *What about now?*
> 
> ...



has not needed them till now. he was unhitable. he was using his best defense as his offence


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> What are they saying about that?



some poster insists rikudoh n the sons and the others(including myself) say a safer bet is the former hokages because oro wouldnt call rikudoh family 'yatura(fellas/bastards)' and rikudoh wouldnt know about the village, the uchiha incident etc which happened after his death. plus its d be surprising if oro didnt study shiki after his arm was taken.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> has not needed them till now. he was unhitable. he was using his best defense as his offence



There were certain moments where he could have made use of its power, though. Like when Naruto was free falling towards him, and instead of using Banshou Tenin to speed up Naruto's descent, grab and absorb him, he simply waited.

Honestly, I was hoping to see him use new applications of the standard Pain techniques. I wrongly assumed he would, since the author went through the trouble of reviving the Rinnegan, after Nagato's death.


----------



## AceBizzle (Aug 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Actually we don't know what he did.



We know! PNJ


----------



## auem (Aug 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Actually we don't know what he did.



i wonder whether he himself ever guessed what he did...there and the time when yahiko was attacked by the shinobis...

but i believe it has to do with seventh path...that's the most unknown to us too...we will know it in future i guess...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

takL said:


> some poster insists rikudoh n the sons and the others(including myself) say a safer bet is the former hokages because oro wouldnt call rikudoh family 'yatura(fellas/bastards)' and rikudoh wouldnt know about the village, the uchiha incident etc which happened after his death. plus its d be surprising if oro didnt study shiki after his arm was taken.



That seems to be the most plausible theory.

But then, what technique is inside the scroll? An advanced version of Shiki Fujin?

And the place they're going to, it has to be inevitably connected with what's inside the scroll.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> That seems to be the most plausible theory.
> 
> But then, what technique is inside the scroll? An advanced version of Shiki Fujin?
> 
> And the place they're going to, it has to be inevitably connected with what's inside the scroll.


The "people who know everything" could just be tangentially associated with the scroll.  The scroll could talk about some Senju ability, for instance, and make Sasuke think about the Hokage.


----------



## LoT (Aug 9, 2012)

Any new Evil-Hints? The last one I saw was "is"


----------



## Easley (Aug 9, 2012)

LoT said:


> Any new Evil-Hints? The last one I saw was "is"


Every hint he posted is here.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 9, 2012)

hellohi said:


> I love his fighting style.
> The chapters when Tobi fights are my favorite.
> 
> I love how he is a "puppet-master" and a great thinker too, the way he always avoids damage and phases at the perfect time.
> ...



indeed. his fighting style is awesome and unique. i think the main reason i like it is because he doesnt have flashy jutsu. he uses 1 jutsu but he's very clever with it


----------



## Boradis (Aug 9, 2012)

Fay said:


> Jump double issue 36-37 = on *sale 8/6* = Naruto 596
> 8/13 = No Jump week
> Jump issue 38 = on sale 8/20 = Naruto 597



Am I the only one who's confused by this? 

Today is Thursday the 9th, Monday was the 6th of August, or 8/6. 

But chapter 596 came out _last week,_ which would have been Monday, July 29.

So since I'm not seeing chap. 597 on any of the sites, is this the skip week?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 9, 2012)

Boradis said:


> Am I the only one who's confused by this?
> 
> Today is Thursday the 9th, Monday was the 6th of August, or 8/6.
> 
> ...



The chapters always get pirated 5 days before they officially hit the streets. August 6th was the official release day of chapter 596, but we got it on August 1st (it's always leaked on a Wednesday).


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 9, 2012)

Chapter 597 = Tobi is using Obito's Eye!

Chapter 598 = Tobi's mask comes off, it's Obito!

Chapter 599 = Tobi is just using Obito's body!

Chapter 600 = Tobi is Izuna who uses Uchiha bodies!

Chapter 601 = Izuna has been 3 Tobi's in history, his original body Izuna, The 2nds Prized student Kagami, and the broken Obito. He picks Uchiha's with strong Sharingan and Sharingan abilities.

Chapter 602 = Obito 'died' before he could be properly prepared to become Tobi.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 9, 2012)

Boradis said:


> Am I the only one who's confused by this?
> 
> Today is Thursday the 9th, Monday was the 6th of August, or 8/6.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that chapters usually leak the week before they come out in Japan. 

So 596 _leaked_ last week and was on the Internet, but wasn't released until this week. _Next_ week there's no chapter, and that's the one that would've usually leaked this week.

However, the chapter that would usually leak next week (ie. the one that would come out the week after) may actually leak super early (this weekend).


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> indeed. his fighting style is awesome and unique. i think the main reason i like it is because he doesnt have flashy jutsu. he uses 1 jutsu but he's very clever with it



It's about a notch above repeated Shinra Tensei use on the clever meter.


----------



## takL (Aug 9, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Chapter 597 = Tobi is using Obito's Eye!
> 
> Chapter 598 = Tobi's mask comes off, it's Obito!
> 
> ...



i doubt bout ur chap 600 and 601...i still believe madara was honest when he said all that remains is the(/izuna's) eye power in madaras eyes.


----------



## Summers (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Beyond the boring ass revelation, I really want to know if we'll receive any action in this coming chapter. This battle is so boring, Tobi's fighting style sucks ass.



It gives team Hero a chance to show off what they got. Dont think the entire should go like that though. He should use more Jutsu like that barrier.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's about a notch above repeated Shinra Tensei use on the clever meter.



it's repetitive but for some reason it doesn't bother me, like all the other repetitive jutsu

anyway he wont be using it just as much anymore


----------



## Easley (Aug 9, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> someone repost evil's spoilers


Here.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 9, 2012)

Tobi's phasing is cool because it facilitates a lot of taijutsu exchanges, which may or may not be cool depending on the reader's taste or the particular exchange.  The problem with the shinra tensei spam was that it basically had a "NOTHING INTERESTING FOR 4.99 SECONDS" clause attached to it.



Boradis said:


> Am I the only one who's confused by this?
> 
> Today is Thursday the 9th, Monday was the 6th of August, or 8/6.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, reading the OP would help you out.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> rust me, he used to hide the spoilers 10 years ago so i did the same and showed everyone 2ch


And spurred a bunch of idiots to spam the place, begging for spoilers in english, referring to this very forum, giving us a bad name in the end.

Thanks for that. 

If anybody can spot Evil's _"source"_, assuming it's there, they are more than welcome to share it with the rest of us.

The spoiler/provider, I mean. Not where it *is*...


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 9, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Tobi's phasing is cool because it facilitates a lot of taijutsu exchanges, which may or may not be cool depending on the reader's taste or the particular exchange.  The problem with the shinra tensei spam was that it basically had a "NOTHING INTERESTING FOR 4.99 SECONDS" clause attached to it.



yup pretty much.


----------



## Boradis (Aug 9, 2012)

*I* pred*I*ct...


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 9, 2012)

takL said:


> some poster insists rikudoh n the sons and the others(including myself) say a safer bet is the former hokages because oro wouldnt call rikudoh family 'yatura(fellas/bastards)' and rikudoh wouldnt know about the village, the uchiha incident etc which happened after his death. plus its d be surprising if oro didnt study shiki after his arm was taken.



It's not the Uchiha incident Sasuke wants to talk about. It seems more like he has more general questions about what shinobi themselves are (which would kind of fit with Naruto's disdain for what the traditional shinobi believe) in order to make up his mind as far as it comes to the things that are bothering him, including the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 9, 2012)

Those so called clues look dumb. wtf


----------



## navy (Aug 9, 2012)

Wasnt Tobi suppose to return Atsui and Boobs to Darui?


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 9, 2012)

navy said:


> Wasnt Tobi suppose to return Atsui and Boobs to Darui?



I don't think Tobi is the kind of person to keep promises. 
I would like to see Samui again though, but that seems compromised atm. 
lol Atsui.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok, I guess there are mind games here. I'm going to call the bluff and say that Evil knows that Obito's eyes are used and he's just laughing at it, and loving the commotion he's causing.  In other words, it's a big spoiler and he loves keeping us in the dark.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

navy said:


> Wasnt Tobi suppose to return Atsui and Boobs to Darui?



I would never return Samui, never never never


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Evil, are you willing to give any other hints?

Any combat, at all?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

this form fake? 

Edit: Yes 100% fake


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 9, 2012)

Doesnt matter when the spoilers come out, imho. Expecting a Tobi flashback chapter.
Kishi really needs to explain all the Uchiha eye collections and why it seems sharingan activation among the Uchiha clan is more common than what was revealed in part 1.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2012)

Shattering said:


> this form fake?
> 
> Edit: Yes 100% fake


Haha. Saw a mention of Shinra Tensei in there.

i wan2 bereeev~!


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Haha. Saw a mention of Shinra Tensei in there.
> 
> i wan2 bereeev~!



 sorry mate


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

That was posted on the 5th of August and it's the same one jacamo believed to be real.


----------



## brozy (Aug 9, 2012)

navy said:


> Wasnt Tobi suppose to return Atsui and Boobs to Darui?



Aren't Atsui and boobs in the gourd and not in the pot, thought it was only Kinkaku that got sealed into the pot along with the tool that curses the person?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't even read it, found that page, post it here, check 596 spoiler, edit and confirm the fake 

Edit: Evil please, give us something else!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Haha. Saw a mention of Shinra Tensei in there.
> 
> i wan2 bereeev~!



Screw if it's an obvious fake, please tell me more.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2012)

brozy said:


> Aren't Atsui and boobs in the gourd and not in the pot


They were both swallowed by Gedou Mazou.


----------



## brozy (Aug 9, 2012)

Ahhhh so they did, totally missed the gourd on top of the pot the first time round lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

I wonder if there will be any action at all, or if it'll be all talking.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They were both swallowed by Gedou Mazou.



Sounds hawt. 

Sakura could learn a thing or two; best way to keep the two strongest shinobi on a tight leash.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

All you do is ask for combat and action.

Was there combat last week and the week before that?

Yes.

So what kind of question is that?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 9, 2012)

takL said:


> i doubt bout ur chap 600 and 601...i still believe madara was honest when he said all that remains is the(/izuna's) eye power in madaras eyes.



Bit late, but Madara strikes me as the kind of guy to look down on a broken Izuna.

Remember this Izuna wouldn't have his original body anymore, nor his eyes. To Madara, his brother, the one who was his equal, is probably dead to him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> All you do is ask for combat and action.
> 
> Was there combat last week and the week before that?
> 
> ...



We're talking about the same author that inserted weeks of flashbacks in the middle of a battle featuring three of the manga's longest tenured characters?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Well even if it is all talking I hope we get some good dialogue out of Tobi, like usual.


----------



## OgreMagi (Aug 9, 2012)

Shattering said:


> this form fake?
> 
> Edit: Yes 100% fake



"Vs" story of Naruto 597

Kakashi is one of art!

Naruto etc., does that mean I'm the ?

Tobi silence

What jutsu Kakashi guy mass transfer to the space dimension. I own it, including the body

Guy rather than pass through, what has moved to a different space itself

Rasengan technique to transfer the material to a different dimension, I wonder just flew on a different space was probably also hit Kamui Scarecrow

I do not know dude ~E~e ｰｰｰ well Naruto Kakashi sensei! !

Kamui also planted to Gedo Scarecrow Demon Statue], should have been avoided by transfer to a different space to the destination Demon Statue]

And can be expected until there is one crack in the mask Tobi is not'd expect. There are no remaining chakra to you is most obvious, but I'm going to do from here

Was found not only that Scarecrow ? ? ?, also the identity of you

Naruto!
Be!
Guy!

Tobi ? ? ? ? ? ?

Was hit by an attack on a different space Kakashi not a coincidence. This is my art of surgery and you are linked
Shows that. When planted in the Demon Statue] Kamui, you're faster than before and I planted the art is
Were able to invoke the same surgery ?
These mean that only one ?

? You will so the original owner of this Sharingan eye, Obito

S Naruto, It 's me!

Guy or out Obito ? ? ?? ? The dead should


Look Make sure Tobi with his own eyes! Scarecrow! ! !
Tobi tie, the mark
"The art of New Zealand sea Katon tech [s flame!"

"The art of Release: Wed 衝波 爆水!" Scarecrow
Teeth at all, without standing water, such as to compete in Myongjigeogari tsunami, one per surface becomes a sea of ​​fire.

(Other than Raren out is still thinking only of this Caton ? ? ? ?) Scarecrow


Tsang package ball tail beast! ! !

Shinratensei Tobi! ! !

Drown out the flame, but the majority of animal tail slammed in the ball of the Yao, Everyone will be blown in the art of jumping at the same time.

(? ? ? A strong guy!) Scarecrow

So far do not partner with Guy ?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have a single issue with Tobi's fighting style. It's fun and interesting. He showcases himself as every bit as powerful as any other powerful shinobi, and he does it by skillfully using incredibly advanced supplementary techniques.

I don't have a single problem with that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2012)

sometimes all talking chapters are the best ones...everything depends on what is said


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Of course.

There was enough action already, and it's all the same identical action, phasing, kamui, phasing, kamui.

And they're asking for more of that. 

Obviously the action won't come to a halt until Tobi's mask comes off.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Of course.
> 
> There was enough action already, and it's all the same identical action, phasing, kamui, phasing, kamui.
> 
> ...



Eh! So you hope.

Truth is, you never know with Kishi. It's not hard to imagine a break in action, after Kakashi questions the relationship between their respective ocular powers, leading to flashbacks and nonsense revolving around Obito.

You know how ridiculous authors get from time-to-time.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Err you're gonna get those flashbacks regardless if Tobi is indeed Obito.

What's the fixation with non-stop action?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 9, 2012)

Talking chapters are good if Itachi is involved


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Talking chapters are good if Itachi is involved


i just want to see 8 gates gai  

screw tobi's identity, moon eye BS, naruto, and kakashi 

it is starting to look like itachi vs kabuto. however, instead of flashbacks, i am getting naruto being an idiot, kakashi being tobi's weakness (i do like this but kishi is not milking it as he did with itachi and kabuto), and ofcourse................ tobi not using his sharingan or rinnegan


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

I actually liked the prediction where Tobi rips off his useless arm. When Tobi does shit like that I love it because it makes him seem like more of some inhumane existence rather than an actual person.


----------



## boohead (Aug 9, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Talking chapters are good if Itachi is involved



Yeah they did wonders for the Kabuto fight.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 9, 2012)

We're going to find this war was really Itachi's genjutsu on Naruto after Naruto accidentally looked at Itachi's penis when he was taking a piss.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Why is Gai even here. All he does is stick to Kakashi like glue.

Why doesn't he spend his time with Rock Lee instead.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

Doesn't Evil usually tell us if we're on the right track if we guess right? Could his silence on the matter mean that none of us were right about the images at all?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 9, 2012)

His silence means he's not here, and that he's sleeping or eating or having sex.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Doesn't Evil usually tell us if we're on the right track if we guess right? Could his silence on the matter mean that none of us were right about the images at all?



I don't think he posts another hint until the last one was solved. If it takes to long, he gives hints to the hint.


----------



## LoT (Aug 9, 2012)

Who even came up with the idea that Kishimoto would care about any of his *00-Chapter? I never saw something remotely outstanding happen there. Not once.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Err you're gonna get those flashbacks regardless if Tobi is indeed Obito.
> 
> What's the fixation with non-stop action?



Further exploration of Tobi's fighting style and abilities, beyond his Space-Time ocular power. We all know he is capable of far more, but it still befuddles me why he choses to do more.


*Spoiler*: _Databook lll_ 






			
				Enigmatic Powers said:
			
		

> No one has a clue as to what Tobi-Madara's powers are. Even before Akatsuki members, he never exerted them.







Little has changed.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 9, 2012)

LoT said:


> Who even came up with the idea that Kishimoto would care about any of his *00-Chapter? I never saw something remotely outstanding happen there. Not once.


300 had a shadowy Sasuke reveal for part 2.

Generally, the "00" chapters are interesting but not outstanding.  The way things are going, 600 is bound to be interesting, just not necessarily more so than 599 or 601.


----------



## fantzipants (Aug 9, 2012)

My interpretation of evil's hints.

tiger,owl,bear,whatever, spider... = tobi is or or tobis implying multiple persons who play as tobi with the mask on but only tobi has the ability to warp like that soo..

next the picture of uchihas. all except iruka are uchiha. so tobi is uchiha and related to them. Iruka is a sensei or a father figure to naruto. Therefore tobi is the the father of the uchiha's aka on of the sons of you know who.

The underlying of the part of the eye probably means that it's maybe obito's eye. I doubt tobi is obito since obito is dead but eye stealing is definitely plausible.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Hexa said:


> 300 had a shadowy Sasuke reveal for part 2.
> 
> Generally, the "00" chapters are interesting but not outstanding.  The way things are going, 600 is bound to be interesting, just not necessarily more so than 599 or 601.



Looking forward to anything in particular?

Tobi's identity? Juubi? Orochimaru/Sasuke?

Tobi's identity is obviously the next big reveal, at least if Kishimoto's recent interview is to be believed. If chapter 600 is it, I'm guessing he will fill this chapter and the following two, teasing us with flashbacks and a bit of action.

Better if he skipped right to it, though.


----------



## Penance (Aug 9, 2012)

^Could it be...flashback?


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Penance said:


> ^Could it be...flashback?



Yup! Kabuto level too.


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yup! Kabuto level too.



that means......... orochimaru


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 9, 2012)

I took another look at Evil's spoiler. I think his trying to say is that...

1. Tobi's 
2. Eye
3. _is _Obito's - Orochimaru had something to do with it. But I'm nsure why Naruto is there?

That means Naruto and Iruka is somehow linked. 

1. Tobi is
2. Izuna w/
3. Obito's eyes - Orochimaru had something to do with it.

Again why is Naruto and Iruka there?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Iruka is an Uchiha. His parents were Uchiha all along.

WAT A TWEEST


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

They are there to show the pictures themselves don't mean anything.


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I took another look at Evil's spoiler. I think his trying to say is that...
> 
> 1. Tobi's
> 2. Eye
> ...



could you please post the spoiler, I somehow missed it...


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

Quote me on it now, the left side of Tobi's face bears no resemblance to the right side.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

I doubt that Kishi will show Obito's eyes first, if the eye is shown then the face will also or else that would make the reveal some kind of anticl.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 9, 2012)

frenchmax said:


> could you please post the spoiler, I somehow missed it...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I doubt that Kishi will show Obito's eyes first, if the eye is shown then the face will also or else that would make the reveal some kind of anticl.



What? No.

Showing the eye still builds toward a climax while leaving some ambiguity.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Quote me on it now, the left side of Tobi's face bears no resemblance to the right side.



Okay, I shall quote you. 

I'll reflect on this moment when the time comes.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What? No.
> 
> Showing the eye still builds toward a climax while leaving some ambiguity.


I doubt it, it will pretty much mean that Tobi is Obito, so far Kishi tried to hide the tobito stuff pretty much so i doubt he will shown such important thing first then the face.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, I always thought that Kishi didn't show us that Kakashi Gaiden for his reader's health. I always felt it had greater meaning, and it's all starting to come together.


----------



## ZE (Aug 9, 2012)

You call that spoilers? Spare me. Not even worth seeing the post. 

It's just like that time when people thought the chapter was going to be Obito centric due to Evil's so called "spoilers" and we basically got a completely different thing.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Quote me on it now, the left side of Tobi's face bears no resemblance to the right side.



If he's a clone or Obito or a Frankenchiha then yeah.  Almost all the villains are freak show types.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

ZE said:


> You call that spoilers? Spare me. Not even worth seeing the post.
> 
> It's just like that time when people thought the chapter was going to be Obito centric due to Evil's so called "spoilers" and we basically got a completely different thing.



2deep4u**


----------



## XzNewtypEzX (Aug 9, 2012)

I think evil is trying to say

Tobi's eye is oon(?)

Clue 1: Animal pictures spell out tobis
Clue 2: We're all too focused on the character pictures. Behind it all looks like an eye.
Clue 3: 'is' is underlined
Clue 4: Orochimaru Obito Naruto (oon) My guesses for oon: out of nowhere, out of nothing

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

XzNewtypEzX said:


> I think evil is trying to say
> 
> Tobi's eye is oon(?)
> 
> ...


1: Tobis eye is Obito's.
2: Tobi is Obito.

Clue 2= i's, could be ''eyes'' but Evil sent another one after it with the ''is'', the only question is if the ''is'' is a new hint or whether he reffered it to the clue nr 2.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Aug 9, 2012)

Orochimaru is an Uzumaki and Obito is the true heir to the sage as he was the son of both an Uchiha and Uzumaki. Also, Naruto is the biological nephew of Orochimari since Minato and Orochimaru were _Brothers_!

That is the meaning of the last Evil spoiler.

With no chapter of anything this week, I'm mighty bored. I'm kinda glad Evil posted those "spoiler" puzzles. it keeps me busy. It may be just random interpretations I'm pumping out, but it's entertaining (to me) for a bit.

Let's see... most people have the same conclusion, so might as well keep it at that. it's that 4th spoiler that has me stumped...

Clue 1: Tobi's
Clue 2: Sharingan Eye/Uchiha Eye/Eye
Clue 3: Is
Clue 4: OON (Orochimaru-Obito-Naruto)
One Overpowered Nuisance?
Out Of Nowhere?
Ongoing Or Never-ending?
 Or are we looking at it wrong and the picture represents a Sound Ninja, Leaf ninja, and another Leaf ninja, giving us SLL? The world may never know...or we'll find out on Monday when early spoilers hit us...


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe Obito is a hybrid Uzumaki/Uchiha, could explain his orange color as well and his jutsu.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 9, 2012)

Tobi's masks breaks... to reveal another mask which takes another 4 chapters to break


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Maybe Obito is a hybrid Uzumaki/Uchiha, could explain his orange color as well and his jutsu.



His orange color?

And I never knew Uzumaki were known for the color orange.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 9, 2012)

Speaking of the Uzumaki, I wonder if they will get any development.

You'd think so, given the main-character is an Uzumaki.. but I have my doubts.

It'd be awesome to see Naruto rocking monstrous sealing Jutsu and Hirashin (Or a Hirashin like move) as his two name-sakes.

Ahh... Dare to dream. Unfortunately, he got Rasengan and Kyuubi instead.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> His orange color?
> 
> And I never knew Uzumaki were known for the color orange.


They aren't. It's one of Naruto's colors specifically, which is fitting considering that his birthday is on October 10th, and the horoscope for his birthday says that along with purple and pink, orange is one of his lucky colors.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> They aren't. It's one of Naruto's colors specifically, which is fitting considering that his birthday is on October 10th, and the horoscope for his birthday says that along with purple and pink, orange is one of his lucky colors.



Tobi looked better in orange than Naruto.


----------



## Mike N Nike0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Pretty sure Evil said himself STATED Orochimaru - Obito - Naruto were intended for the first syllable of the first name, second of the second, and third of the third. Because he said he could have used other words in place of Obito, it just needed the "bi" sound.

 Why is there still speculation.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Tobi looked better in orange than Naruto.


Izuna and Obito share the birthday of February 10th. Their lucky colors are dark blue, orange, and purple.


----------



## Summers (Aug 9, 2012)

Hexa said:


> 300 had a shadowy Sasuke reveal for part 2.
> 
> Generally, the *"00"* chapters are interesting but not outstanding.  The way things are going, 600 is bound to be interesting, just not necessarily more so than 599 or 601.



....Maybe if they had...A license to kill...


----------



## aintnotokyo (Aug 9, 2012)

Who knows, 2chan can be such a gamble.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2012)

Gonna guess that's a lame edit of the image of Iruka talking about the Rikudo back at the Konoha invasion.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

aintnotokyo said:


> Who knows, 2chan can be such a gamble.


I see Rikudou's staff and Obito lying on the ground with a bloody mouth. What of it?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2012)

There you go.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 9, 2012)

aintnotokyo said:


> Who knows, 2chan can be such a gamble.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Faaaaaaake


----------



## NO (Aug 9, 2012)

aintnotokyo said:


> Who knows, 2chan can be such a gamble.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why did you register just to post this?


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> They aren't. It's one of Naruto's colors specifically, which is fitting considering that his birthday is on October 10th, and the horoscope for his birthday says that along with purple and pink, orange is one of his lucky colors.



Oh, I'm aware. Klue hit the one quoted with a bit of sarcasm.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 9, 2012)

1- Has evil said who has got the thing righ so far? 

2-What if tobi is Iruka? he put iruka on top m

3-


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness... Oh my goodness!!! So good


----------



## Mateush (Aug 9, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- Has evil said who has got the thing righ so far?
> 
> *2-What if tobi is Iruka? *he put iruka on top m
> 
> 3-



LOL if Tobi is Iruka.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Aug 9, 2012)

Have been silently following with this thread and Evil's spoilers. It's been exciting but I feel like he's setting us up for a disappointing chapter Hah. Anyway, it's a possibility we'll get the chapter tommorow, isn't it? Hope something good happens.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Oh my goodness... Oh my goodness!!! So good



Am I missing something D :?


----------



## ch1p (Aug 9, 2012)

aintnotokyo said:


> Who knows, 2chan can be such a gamble.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The staff: It's the same as the one someone posted before. However, more times than not, Kishimoto recycles panels when he's repeating backstory. He's very shameless on that regard. I think the amount of times he has redrawn panels that have shown up in the past doesn't reach double digits.

Obito: This is new though. The shadow on the shoulder extends in the original. The stone is in a different position as well.

I must say the way the staff is displayed doesn't conform to norm though, as it has no border. However, the inclusion of the staff is so random and so detached from the events we're having right now, it's a good throw off.

Then again, a new member posted this image. Someone who registed just for this.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 9, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Am I missing something D :?



I figured the best way to hold myself over till the release of the chapter is to create some imaginary thing for me to be excited about, make everyone know that I'm excited about it, and then keep it to myself 

It's like that episode of SpongeBob Squarepants where Patrick kept laughing about whatever it was that he had inside his secret box, and he kept refusing to show SpongeBob what it was.

The best jokes are the ones that only you know about.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2012)

You're going to love candy mountain.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mateush said:


> LOL if Tobi is Iruka.



base on kishi writing, i would not even be surprise of it.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 9, 2012)

Who the heck is Uchiha Mikoto?


----------



## Easley (Aug 9, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Who the heck is Uchiha Mikoto?


Sasuke's mother.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 9, 2012)

Ahh, okay, that's who that is. Completely forgot.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 9, 2012)

why evil pictures are not in hexa spoilers thread


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> why evil pictures are not in hexa spoilers thread



They never are...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

They shouldn't be .


----------



## Hexa (Aug 9, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> why evil pictures are not in hexa spoilers thread


It wouldn't be so bad if search worked in the telegrams!

But, Evil's spoilers are a bit too cryptic for the thread, I think.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 9, 2012)

You guys are gonna be disappointed, Kishi is making you believe he's Obito, no no, Kishi is a troll


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> You guys are gonna be disappointed, Kishi is making you believe he's Obito, no no, Kishi is a troll


But you believed him to be Madara when he was trolling around.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if search worked in the telegrams!
> 
> But, Evil's spoilers are a bit too cryptic for the thread, I think.



1- so you aware search does not work in telegrams. 

2- So you HEXA are telling me that is better to have 0 in that thread, than to have a criptic spoiler


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> You guys are gonna be disappointed, Kishi is making you believe he's Obito, no no, Kishi is a troll



I'll take my chances.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 9, 2012)

aintnotokyo said:


> Who knows, 2chan can be such a gamble.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



At least the Obito(?) pic doesn't look same as the original, though the staff is same as the original. If the pic is fake (most likely) so I think he scanned the staff picture together with dying Obito, because all details seems perfectly matched so it's less likely he could have manipulated the picture with a editor.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 9, 2012)

Mateush said:


> At least the Obito(?) pic doesn't look same as the original, though the staff is same as the original. If the pic is fake (most likely) so I think he scanned the staff picture together with dying Obito, because all details seems perfectly matched so it's less likely he could have manipulated the picture with a editor.



Not sure what the black thing above his collar is.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 9, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Who the heck is Uchiha Mikoto?



Sauces mother, a jonin too, prolly better than Kushina


----------



## Mateush (Aug 9, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Not sure what the black thing above his collar is.



His hair and blood.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Not sure what the black thing above his collar is.



Blood trickling from his mouth and part of his hair.

I'm still trying to find a panel that matches it.


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

Theres no way that scan is real lol.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 9, 2012)

-Chapter starts with rookies spotting GM freaking out - Color page(they wouldn't spend it on the same people; Tobi vs Naruto)
-Kakashi explains his jutsu, feels weird why he understands it so much.
-Reminisce of his past, remembers Obito roflstomp by rock.
-Kakashi ask Tobi if he's Obito. 
-Tobi says no but it's his eye.
-Kakashi gets reallllly mad and starts his rampage. 

Anddd we wait for some more time for the next chap.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay imagine how broken Obito would have been. Kakashi was making fun of him, but if Obito unlocked MS oh alwd.
He could teleport himself and make himself intangible as well as teleport others from a distance. Hahaha.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2012)

Clues about spoilers = No.

If he outright says what the clues mean, that can go in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> You guys are gonna be disappointed, Kishi is making you believe he's Obito, no no, Kishi is a troll



Yes, this completely.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 9, 2012)

70 pages in and we barely have any material to discuss.    This chapter aught to be good since Evil is holding out so much.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

Obito is a red herring. I'll say it again, go back and read the Konan fight. The chapter where his mask broke. Every single panel he's in, the left side of his face is completely shadowed out almost as if to hide something. He's a hybrid of some sort.

Even when we got that glimpse of his face in the akatsuki hideout with Tobi, it was his right side.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 9, 2012)

But Tobi actually being Obito would be the ultimate troll.

Not to mention years upon years of "I TOLD YOU SO" buildup would erupt.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Okay imagine how broken Obito would have been. Kakashi was making fun of him, but if Obito unlocked MS oh alwd.
> He could teleport himself and make himself intangible as well as teleport others from a distance. Hahaha.



That reminds me how funny it would be that if Obito somehow unlocked his MS right before that rock crushed him and he had phased through that rock without even knowing. 

I'd lol if that happened


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, this completely.



not even. because kishi isnt hinting obito at all


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

Here, this is the page where the spoiler comes from.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh, and we still have no idea how Kakashi actually got his Mangekyou.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 9, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> -Chapter starts with rookies spotting GM freaking out - Color page(they wouldn't spend it on the same people; Tobi vs Naruto)
> -Kakashi explains his jutsu, feels weird why he understands it so much.
> -Reminisce of his past, remembers Obito roflstomp by rock.
> -Kakashi ask Tobi if he's Obito.
> ...



I just fix it for you


----------



## Mateush (Aug 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Here, this is the page where the spoiler comes from.



Thank you. The spoiler is debunked


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 9, 2012)

Damnit!  Stupid fake spoiler...  I was really hoping we were going to get an Obito reveal.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 9, 2012)

Almost everyone in Evil's second picture is an Uchiha. That, or they were all involved when Kuruma was summoned on Konoha. Also, that picture is making a star of some sort (I originally thought a Mangekyo design but it doesn't match with any Uchihas we know of). 

Let's say Evil is trying to say:
1.Tobi's 
2.Sharingan (just hear me out) 
3. eye AND is
4. Orochimaru, Obito and Naruto...

Tobi's Sharingan is/was Orochimaru's, originally taken from Obito and then something to do with Naruto?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 9, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I just fix it for you


Thank you! Here's some more fixed stuff! 


naijaboykev28 said:


> That reminds me how funny it would be that if *Kishi trolled us by asspulling* Obito somehow by unlocking his MS right before that rock crushed him and he had phased through that rock without even knowing.
> 
> I'd lol if that happened


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 9, 2012)

Another thing - the last picture has Orochimaru's headband. Isn't it strange Evil chose that picture for him?

Otogakure, Konohagakure, Konohagakure
O-K-K?

Maybe I'm making too much out of nothing.

EDIT: Sound, Leaf, Leaf?


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

I doubt Evil put much thought into those spoilers.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 9, 2012)

Deva Path said:


> Another thing - the last picture has Orochimaru's headband. Isn't it strange Evil chose that picture for him?
> 
> Otogakure, Konohagakure, Konohagakure
> O-K-K?
> ...



It's supposed to represent Obito.

*O*rochimaru - O*bi*to - Naru*to*


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

That's so dumb.
Why make Oro, Obito and Naruto represent Obito, when you can just make fucking OBITO represent Obito.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 9, 2012)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Oh, and we still have no idea how Kakashi actually got his Mangekyou.



I still firmly believe that he got it when he thought Naruto was dead at the VOTE, and then he was pissed at the thought that Sasuke could do something like this.

Kakashi awakened his Mangekyou while thinking about two of his best students. Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

We'll have more info in a few hours at least.


----------



## vered (Aug 9, 2012)

i still think we are misinterpreting the hints evil gave us.
i think the last hint is not obito but something else.
Naruto=uzumaki
obito=uchiha
oro=sage
perhaps something with rikudou?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone know the chapter where Iruka is at the grave of fallen ninja or what ever?

Kakashi goes to that grave at some point as well....

Oro is shown at a grave when he's a child as well...

I'm wondering if that grave is the connection


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Anyone know the chapter where Iruka is at the grave of fallen ninja or what ever?
> 
> Kakashi goes to that grave at some point as well....
> 
> ...


The memorial stone?
Thats the stone with the names of heroes written on it which died on a mission.
Like Obito and Oro's parents.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> That's so dumb.
> Why make Oro, Obito and Naruto represent Obito, when you can just make fucking OBITO represent Obito.



Not as cryptic.


----------



## WT (Aug 9, 2012)

Orochimaru after hearing about the death of Obito pursues his Sharingan as with the presence of both the 3rd and the yellow flash, it would be impossible to kidnap an Uchia without arousing suspicion. 

He comes across a deceased Obito, however manages to extract a damaged Sharingan , taking it back to his lab and thus start the reconstruction.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

vered said:


> i still think we are misinterpreting the hints evil gave us.
> i think the last hint is not obito but something else.
> Naruto=uzumaki
> obito=uchiha
> ...



You would think that.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 9, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The memorial stone?
> Thats the stone with the names of heroes written on it which died on a mission.
> Like Obito and Oro's parents.



Yeah that's the one.. There's the connection between everyone in Evil's hint.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 9, 2012)

So evil's clue basically says Tobi's eye is Obito's. Now my question is, is it actually revealed in the chapter that Tobi's eye is Obito's or is it just hinted at and Evil is guessing that it is.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

more so im thinking tobi right eye is obito. 

orochimaru probably posses the ability to manipulate sharingan eyes to the next stage with shodai cells


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2012)

The real question is will we get another hint before the chapter comes out?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 9, 2012)

I think Evil is done with clues  oh well, just around 12-24 hours we get spoilers


----------



## Talis (Aug 9, 2012)

This will be really painfull if we will have tomorrow already the spoilers, it will be probably exciting.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 9, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> more so im thinking tobi right eye is obito.
> 
> orochimaru probably posses the ability to manipulate sharingan eyes to the next stage with shodai cells



It is difficult to show this in one chapter


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> more so im thinking tobi right eye is obito.
> 
> orochimaru probably posses the ability to manipulate sharingan eyes to the next stage with shodai cells



So he figured out Kakashi's method?


----------



## auem (Aug 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The real question is will we get another hint before the chapter comes out?



T will come tomorrow...


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> That's so dumb.
> Why make Oro, Obito and Naruto represent Obito, when you can just make fucking OBITO represent Obito.



Probably to throw us off.


----------



## Summers (Aug 10, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I think Evil is done with clues  oh well, just around *12-24 hours we get spoilers*



Nooooo! Full, whole chapters is what matters.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

Anything is better than those silly hints.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

$20.00 bucks says Tobi's mask is cracked by chapters end.

I'm hanging it all out there.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> So he figured out Kakashi's method?



i mean if i remember correctly he did create danzou right arm of shodai/sharingan eyes.

tobi probably saw the idea behind this and started on his collection of uchiha eyes.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 10, 2012)

vered said:


> i still think we are misinterpreting the hints evil gave us.
> i think the last hint is not obito but something else.
> Naruto=uzumaki
> obito=uchiha
> ...



Evil commented on this last night....said when he posted pic he hadn't thought of ebisu


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 10, 2012)

vered said:


> i still think we are misinterpreting the hints evil gave us.
> i think the last hint is not obito but something else.
> Naruto=uzumaki
> obito=uchiha
> ...



could be 

but if its the case, why choose obito to represent uchiha? its to fuck with our minds 

it could also be something regarding an experiment involving uchiha and uzumaki, or tobi's eye/jutsu is the result of an experiment involving uchiha and uzumaki?


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Aug 10, 2012)

If we're lucky, I think it may actually be out by tomorrow, if we're lucky.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> Some chapters can be spoiled with better pictures than others. I didn't think of Ebisu until after I made the last picture, plus throwing in Obito may have been a misdirect, hue. Do I really know about the chapters early, or am I just making educated guesses...
> 
> さあ~



From last night regarding last  pic and stuff


----------



## Lovely (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil really didn't give us anything this time.


----------



## Agony (Aug 10, 2012)

I think the first picture with animals has got something to do with kuchiyose no jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Agony said:


> I think the first picture with animals has got something to do with kuchiyose no jutsu.



I thought we were told to only consider the initial letter of each animal's name?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 10, 2012)

Agony said:


> I think the first picture with animals has got something to do with kuchiyose no jutsu.



They seem to be Animal path's summons. ​


----------



## spiritmight (Aug 10, 2012)

lol why are people still trying to decipher the clues? Haven't we already figured it out


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi's eye is Obitos. End the speculation.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

^Yeah can we move along? 

stalking 2ch atm


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 10, 2012)

^.Yeah. Atleast have someone predict the chapter and we will discuss about that.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Kishi pulls out the maximum troll and shifts the story away from Naruto/Sasuke for a chapter and dedicates a chapter to Sakura's day at nurse camp.


----------



## Monna (Aug 10, 2012)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Kishi pulls out the maximum troll and shifts the story away from Naruto/Sasuke for a chapter and dedicates a chapter to Sakura's day at nurse camp.


I would probably vomit. The chapters that focused on her and pig's feet were the absolute lowest part of this arc.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 10, 2012)

lol at Kishi's pathetic attempts to redeem Sakura at this point.

Too late man. Too fukkin late.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's eye is Obitos. End the speculation.



or the image of Oro/Obito/Naruto could represent that there are 3 Tobis in total... with there being 6 I's (eyes) and everything

but yeh, youre probably right anyway


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 10, 2012)

It's a lot more fun for the spoilers to be fragments or opaque rather than getting a complete script chapter right away

Reminds me of nja


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 10, 2012)

jacamo said:


> or the image of Oro/Obito/Naruto could represent that there are 3 Tobis in total... with there being 6 I's (eyes) and everything
> 
> but yeh, youre probably right anyway



How kishi will show there is three tobi's in a single chapter? Like while tobi's getting his butt kicked then two tobi comes outta nowhere and fight. I know that would be lame.

If kishi wants to show tobi is impersonated by three person it'd be too difficult to show that in the next chapter by considering the current situation of last manga.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2012)

vered said:


> i still think we are misinterpreting the hints evil gave us.
> i think the last hint is not obito but something else.
> Naruto=uzumaki
> obito=uchiha
> ...



moar and moar this.

-Tobi's
-6*I  (wich could mean 6 eyes and six "I" -the 6 path of pain-)
-sage Uchiha-Senju (Obito's here to troll us. Evil should had used Sasuke, but ha didn't wanted us to figure out too fast)

I think the 2 last clues were to show us how understand the 2 firsts one:

-Sage-Uchiha-Senju==> Rinnegan (to show us how to understand the second one). 

-Come on==> To tell us it should be now obvious for us that it's about Tobi and Rinnegan.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 10, 2012)

Occam's Razor~


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Occam's Razor~



What do you mean? I don't understand


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 10, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> What do you mean? I don't understand




Basically, too many convoluted theories = not good


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 10, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> What do you mean? I don't understand


It's .


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 10, 2012)

about the Tobi with Madara's hair style...havent you guys considered the possibility of Tobi having looked similar to Madara on purporse, to make Itachi think even more that it was him?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> What do you mean? I don't understand



==> Principle nowadays more known in Logic as the "Inference to the best explanation", the best one being often the simplest one.

We can assume that Saist is reffering to "Tobi's Obito" 's theory...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone else just not give a damn about those vague "hints" anymore? They're not going anywhere.  They're so absurdly vague that they mean nothing. 




Jeαnne said:


> about the Tobi with Madara's hair style...havent you guys considered the possibility of Tobi having looked similar to Madara on purporse, to make Itachi think even more that it was him?



Itachi is stupid enough to be fooled by a hairstyle?


----------



## NO (Aug 10, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's .


Lol'd so hard at that pun.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> about the Tobi with Madara's hair style...havent you guys considered the possibility of Tobi having looked similar to Madara on purporse, to make Itachi think even more that it was him?



That is essentially why I believe he grew his hair out.

Not just for Itachi, but rather to make his ruse more convincing in general.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 10, 2012)

Or maybe he is actually bald and wears various wigs.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 10, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> We can assume that Saist is reffering to "Tobi's Obito" 's theory...


But what if, to me, Tobi = Obito isn't the simplest answer? 



Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Or maybe he is actually bald and wears various wigs.


​


----------



## Kishido (Aug 10, 2012)

T posted this on 2ch about Jump



> 464 ：いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね：2012/08/10(金) 17:22:31.36 発信元:143.90.179.176
> 今週ジャンプだめだｗ
> 明日から酒屋休みだってよｗ
> 15まで待機だな。15から営業するらしいから。
> ...



Can someone translate it..: As far as I understand we maybe won't get spoiler from him till 08/15...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 10, 2012)

That's what it seems like, unfortunately.


----------



## vered (Aug 10, 2012)

hopefully someone else  will get the spoilers today or tomorrow.
there are other people who can get the scans early as well.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Another week of waiting, another week of guessing. Eh, I figured as much.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe Ohana will get it...


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 10, 2012)

we dont need scans, just summaries are  enough


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 10, 2012)

The eyes are Obito's so not gonna be surprised given the collection of eyes Tobi has, the question is who's the man behind the mask? 

Evil kept us entertaining for the past 3 days And kept this prdection thread going which is often dead til the night before spoilers so stop the complains


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 10, 2012)

So there is nothing to Evil's "spoilers" other than Tobi's eyes being related to Obito. Didn't we know that last week??

Surely there is more going on in the chapter other than that.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi hairstyle in chronological order:

The birth of Naruto, *short hair*


Itachi meets Tobi, *long hair*


Kisame meets Tobi, *long hair*

*I assume that Kisame met Tobi after Uchiha massacre because Kisame became Itachi's partner when Itachi was already an Akatsuki.


Akatsuki Tobi, *short hair*


This could be a plothole, there could be more than one Tobi or maybe Tobi loves to change his look, who knows?


----------



## Trent (Aug 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Tobi hairstyle in chronological order:
> 
> The birth of Naruto, *short hair*
> 
> ...



They could all be members of the *Order of the Ten Tails*! 

To: Ten
Bi: Tails

And they would work Sith-style with one master and one apprentice at all time, so we currently would be seeing the 3rd "Tobi".


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 10, 2012)

Trent said:


> They could all be members of the *Order of the Ten Tails*!
> 
> To: Ten
> Bi: Tails
> ...



I like the idea of having more than One Tobi and the leader to be one of them


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 10, 2012)

From Aohige_AP about T post.


> Yeah, he said there's a chance Jump will ship to the booze store on Saturday, but the store itself will be closed till 15th, so no point. LOL


----------



## insane111 (Aug 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Tobi hairstyle in chronological order:
> 
> The birth of Naruto, *short hair*
> 
> ...



interesting I never thought about putting them in order, but Kisame recognized the short haired Tobi as the same person from back then so I still think they're the same.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2012)

Trent said:


> They could all be members of the *Order of the Ten Tails*!
> 
> *To: Ten
> Bi: Tails*
> ...



Nice One!



With this, we could understand Evil's clues like this:

-To-bi's (Juubi's) 6 eyes/tomoe (uncomplete juubi)


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Nice One!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2012)

Trent said:


> They could all be members of the *Order of the Ten Tails*!
> 
> *To: Ten*
> Bi: Tails
> ...



But where have you seen that To=ten in japanese? 

As far as I known, 10= Juu/jyu, not "to".

If you could correct me....


----------



## Harbour (Aug 10, 2012)

I must said, that Tobi's long hairs has a different style. Madara's hair more lush. Tobi's hair are less dense and lush.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 10, 2012)

Harbour said:


> I must said, that Tobi's long hairs has a different style. Madara's hair more lush. Tobi's hair are less dense and lush.




His hair is not that long in that panel, he cut it half long if i remember correctly.



KiShiDo said:


> T posted this on 2ch about Jump
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone translate it..: As far as I understand we maybe won't get spoiler from him till 08/15...



What really is the gate I say Wow Anonymous:: 464 143.90.179.176: 17:22:31.36 source (Fri.) 2012/08/10
W useless jump this week
Even liquor store break from tomorrow I w
Do not wait until the 15's. Since that seem to open from 15.
What I think the 15 is there because the store did not do delivery as early as tomorrow but bring
'll Damn frustrating! !
Are expecting someone to Barre.

What is a good thing - the Obon holiday
I'm off up to 15 from 12! !

Wtf ^^


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Tobi hairstyle in chronological order:
> 
> The birth of Naruto, *short hair*
> 
> ...


i think that is madara and he died at one point.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 10, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> But where have you seen that To=ten in japanese?
> 
> As far as I known, 10= Juu/jyu, not "to".
> 
> If you could correct me....


From : 
On: じゅう (jū), じっ (jit), じゅっ (jut)
Kun: とお (tō), と (to)
Nanori: い (i), か (ka), ぎ (gi), さ (sa), し (shi), そ (so), そう (sō), ち (chi), とう (tō), ね (ne), ま (ma), る (ru), わ (wa)
However, these are just ways to pronounce the character(s). By themselves, they can have varied meanings or no specific meaning.


----------



## Trent (Aug 10, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> But where have you seen that To=ten in japanese?
> 
> As far as I known, 10= Juu/jyu, not "to".
> 
> If you could correct me....



I remember reading some post from a translator saying that "To" was another way of saying/writing it so I'm going with this. 

And it turns out to be "wrong", then I will not let pesky things like _*facts *_get into the way of this sweet theory. 

Edit:


Dragonus Nesha said:


> From :
> On: じゅう (jū), じっ (jit), じゅっ (jut)
> Kun: とお (tō), と (to)
> *Nanori*: い (i), か (ka), ぎ (gi), さ (sa), し (shi), そ (so), そう (sō), ち (chi),* とう (tō), *ね (ne), ま (ma), る (ru), わ (wa)



Ha! 

Well, I agree with that Nanori person/thing.


----------



## Trent (Aug 10, 2012)

Harbour said:


> I must said, that Tobi's long hairs has a different style. Madara's hair more lush. Tobi's hair are less dense and lush.



Then again, he'd have quickly realized the need for an haircut as the mask covers his left eye and the big locks of hair in front of his face would be covering the one aperture allowing him to see anything!


----------



## brozy (Aug 10, 2012)

I just realised, Tobi didn't miss catching the ring or went butterfingers with it way back when, would of been his jutsu and it phased through him...damn im slow lol


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> From :
> On: じゅう (jū), じっ (jit), じゅっ (jut)
> Kun: とお (tō), と (to)
> Nanori: い (i), か (ka), ぎ (gi), さ (sa), し (shi), そ (so), そう (sō), ち (chi), とう (tō), ね (ne), ま (ma), る (ru), わ (wa)
> However, these are just ways to pronounce the character(s). By themselves, they can have varied meanings or no specific meaning.





Thanks for the 

So, here we go... Tobi=Juubi. that's fine for me.


----------



## jinvspaul (Aug 10, 2012)

tobi is not madara, madara new edo tensi and the one weakness, tobi didn't even know how use or stop it until kabuto told him


----------



## Trent (Aug 10, 2012)

jinvspaul said:


> tobi is not madara, madara new edo tensi and the one weakness, tobi didn't even know how use or stop it until kabuto told him



Well, we know the original Madara died otherwise he couldn't have been _summoned _via Edo Tensei, yes.

If Tobi is a special Zetsu clone of Madara (which is what the popular theory entails), then he would only share the knowledge that Madara had up to the point where Zetsu copied Madara's essence.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 10, 2012)

Harbour said:


> I must said, that Tobi's long hairs has a different style. Madara's hair more lush. Tobi's hair are less dense and lush.



If we're talking about hair size then, that masked man is


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 10, 2012)

jinvspaul said:


> tobi is not madara, madara new edo tensi and the one weakness, tobi didn't even know how use or stop it until kabuto told him


That was probably Tobi acting like that for the benefit of the reader. And to throw us off the track. Don't read too much into it.

I reckon Kakashi lands another hit on Tobi this week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That was probably Tobi acting like that for the benefit of the reader. And to throw us off the track. Don't read too much into it.
> 
> *I reckon Kakashi lands another hit on Tobi this week.*



 Yea this is a given. We're probably going to get more "this is how we can defeat him!" chatter, and eventually Tobi will just roll his eyes and blow them away, thus delaying the reveal another two weeks.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 10, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> If we're talking about hair size then, that masked man is



It's not same hair size. There are another panels you can see he has really long hair. More similar to the Elder Son and Madara, though I agree the hair style matches Izuna's.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

The way it grows is the same though.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 10, 2012)

Im starting to get really pissed at the hair theories even if i made a theory about Tobi being a Madara clone cause they have identical hairstyles.

Yamato propably have the same hairstyle as Madara.

What the f, 95% of this thread is offtopic?

I hope we get the spoilers tomorrow. I swear Tobis arm will be torn off.


----------



## whytea (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry had to do it.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea this is a given. We're probably going to get more "this is how we can defeat him!" chatter, and eventually Tobi will just roll his eyes and blow them away, thus delaying the reveal another two weeks.





You say that like teamwork vs actually strong opponent isn't the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 10, 2012)

I am hoping for a nice surprise for Tobi, either a personality or a counter-attack against Kakashi and Co. 

Also I am predicting that Tobi will be a specialized Zetzu clone with Madara DNA.


----------



## Summers (Aug 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Occam's Razor~





Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> What do you mean? I don't understand



Good thing I watched the series Eureka. Simplest solutions is probably the right one, so I guess his saying Obito's eye is the simplest solution and right. If that's not a good enough explanation check Wiki.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 10, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Occam's Razor~





Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's .



If I got this correctly, 'Occam's Razor' is a law that denies theories that are too complex. Maybe Dragonus is assisting what SaiST is saying by informing us that the "Hairstyle Theory" of Tobi is us overthinking things?


----------



## jso (Aug 10, 2012)

Mateush said:


> It's not same hair size. There are another panels you can see he has really long hair. More similar to the Elder Son and Madara, though I agree the hair style matches Izuna's.



I'm not one for these hair theories, but Madara's hair has been shown to be different lengths at different points in time. No doubt his little bro bro would have the same progression. So according to you, if the growth is the same similar, then Izuna def had the same/similar hair at one point in time to the one Tobi sports when he meets Itachi. I cant recall though, when Tobi meets Kisame is his hair the same then or is it more Madara-esque?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Im starting to get really pissed at the hair theories even if i made a theory about Tobi being a Madara clone cause they have identical hairstyles.
> 
> Yamato propably have the same hairstyle as Madara.
> 
> ...



Uchiha Tobi's art of being rasenganed... 



He should use his legendary kekkei genk'art of run when he sees resengan user. 

Knowing he's the Uchiha that mastered this far dat art with his S/T jutsu...

Dat Tobi...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 10, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> You say that like teamwork vs actually strong opponent isn't the coolest thing ever.



Teamwork sucks, especially when they're bullying Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

If T can't supply our fix by tomorrow, the scanalators will.

Do not fret my children.

Tobi's ocular backstory will become known to us in due time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 10, 2012)

Even though the jacamo spoilers proved suspect they still seemed pretty legit. Some new jutsu and repeats, with lots of explanation from Kakashi and more cracking.


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> If T can't supply our fix by tomorrow, the scanalators will.
> 
> Do not fret my children.
> 
> Tobi's ocular backstory will become known to us in due time.



as long as i see orochimaru fondling with tobi's body in the past for..... experiments ........ i am ok with it


----------



## Blur (Aug 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> as long as i see orochimaru fondling with tobi's body in the past for..... experiments ........ i am ok with it



Is there anyone relevant to the story now, that wasnt molested by Orochimaru?


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> as long as i see orochimaru fondling with tobi's body in the past for..... experiments ........ i am ok with it



Screw Orochimaru. I hope he is suddenly killed off this week.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 10, 2012)

> *Gai does 8 gates
> *Naruto does Rasengan in Tobi's face
> *It is Uchiha Izuna with a plant body
> *Tobi takes off his clothes and he is a monster himself
> ...



Holy shit, Tobi is a plant like Zetsu? Wtf. That's just what I predicted. Hold fuck the library is gonna go nuts.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Holy shit, Tobi is a plant like Zetsu? Wtf. That's just what I predicted. Hold fuck the library is gonna go nuts.



Lol that's so fake !


----------



## auem (Aug 10, 2012)

Ohana hasn't posted anything in 2ch.....don't feed the troll....


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> so where can i find these real spoilers you speak of?


Can't seem to find them. Something about Tobi using the 6 paths/ Chikushodo and Naruto figuring out how to beat him. Wasn't that memorable


----------



## 8 (Aug 10, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> ...


you and your shrinking/growing hinata fetishes.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 10, 2012)

Spoiler

Hinata grows to 30ft tall
She flies to Naruto's location on a love cloud
Then Hinata shrinks to 3 inches tall
Then Naruto puts her in his pocket


----------



## Recal (Aug 10, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Holy shit, Tobi is a plant like Zetsu? Wtf. That's just what I predicted. Hold fuck the library is gonna go nuts.



[sp=Why do I get this image when I read that spoiler?][/sp]

Izuna Plant-Monster Tobi. I am convinced.  If it's an UchihaSage spoiler, it must be true!


----------



## Bart (Aug 10, 2012)

UchihaSage, why, just why? ...


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 10, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler
> 
> Hinata grows to 30ft tall
> She flies to Naruto's location on a love cloud
> ...








I predict Tobi will use the sharingan.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 10, 2012)

*Gai does taijutsu
*Kakashi uses Sharingan
*Naruto does a rasengan
*Bee talks
*Tobi teleports
*Hinata shrinks to 3 inches but her boobs are the same size as before


How does Kishi keep on innovating like this? He's still got *it*.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 10, 2012)

Time for Tobi's trump card.... He can't retreat for obvious reasons... So I predict Jiriaya and White fang edo zombies, and then possibly the real Madara showing up


----------



## Bart (Aug 10, 2012)

UchihaSage, last chance ...

@forkandspoon
Ooo Edo Tensei again? ;O


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

You know what...forget this Tobi identity chapter.

I predict that we GM finally teleport back to the hideout, and then downstairs you see Yamato and Hashirama starting merge and mutate...

Thus, Yamarama is born 
He blows up the Hideout by flying outta there
He spots Madara walking to his destination and smirks.
"Where's your God now?"


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 10, 2012)

Wait, Tobi is a wood clone of the First Hokage with stolen Uchiha eyes?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Wait, Tobi is a wood clone of the First Hokage with stolen Uchiha eyes?



if you're talking about the spoiler UchihaSage quoted, no


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 10, 2012)

Kakashi does a Wind bunshin
It smells like bum bum


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi's going to kick things up a notch and will probably be gunning for Kakashi in this next chapter, letting such a threat to him exist wouldn't be a wise move at all.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Kakashi will drain out of chakra.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 10, 2012)

> Wait, Tobi is a wood clone of the First Hokage with stolen Uchiha eyes?


>listening to UchihaSage
Don't do this to yourself


----------



## Escargon (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi got h**s on his ****, thats my prediction.

Whats up with the Hinata arriving predictions? I hope they turn out to be true, would make sense.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

So, Tobi hits Naruto and then taunts Kakashi about his inability to protect Naruto and then says "..You should be used to that... you watched her die, after all"


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 10, 2012)

I got a Hyuuga in my pocket and another one's giving a high five!

Who knows if they become relevant someday


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So, Tobi hits Naruto and then taunts Kakashi about his inability to protect Naruto and then says "..You should be used to that... you watched her die, after all"



lol, please no.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 10, 2012)

The little 3 inch Hinata climbed out of my pocket so I put her on my shoulder. Then she talked to me about the new chapter and I thought of some predictions.

*Naruto summons Gamabunta who holds back the ten tails
*Kakashi finds out that Tobi is using Obito's eye
*Gai does the eight gates and survives, then Naruto does rasengan in Tobi's face
*Tobi's mask is broken finally
*Tobi is a plant monster called Tobimaru, created by Orochimaru
*Tobimaru has the face of Uchiha Obito, the body of Uchiha Izuna, the plant and mokuton of the first Hokage, two Sharingans, two Rinnegans, and two Byakugans
*Bee shoots a bijuu ball at Tobimaru then he carries away Gai to the medical camp by doing Olympic jumps
*Naruto tries rasengan again at the plant monster, then Tobimaru shows a book written by Jirayia called 'The Gay Love Friendship with the Final Villain'


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 10, 2012)

^^That's so funny....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2012)

What if Tobi is really kishimoto.


----------



## 8 (Aug 10, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> The little 3 inch Hinata climbed out of my pocket so I put her on my shoulder. Then she talked to me about the new chapter and I thought of some predictions.
> 
> *Naruto summons Gamabunta who holds back the ten tails
> *Kakashi finds out that Tobi is using Obito's eye
> ...


confirmed by little 3 inch hinata 



you should post this in the spoilers thread.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh boy, Kakashi is so pissed. It is ON!!!!

Naruto is confident he has a way to beat Tobi.

Naruto the Six Paths Sage. 3 Sage Mode Narutos, 3 Kyuubi Chakra Mode Narutos.

One Sage Naruto clone summons Gamabunta. One Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto summons Shima. Oh, what does it all mean!?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 10, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Can't seem to find them. Something about Tobi using the 6 paths/ Chikushodo and Naruto figuring out how to beat him. Wasn't that memorable



chikushodo? 6 paths? the rinnegan? i'm all ears.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Oh boy, Kakashi is so pissed. It is ON!!!!
> 
> Naruto is confident he has a way to beat Tobi.
> 
> ...



Naruto sucks to much for anything like that.


----------



## WT (Aug 10, 2012)

Completely random   

Naruto reveals the Flying Thunder Clone technique where he can reverse summon himself to the location of any of his clones thereby creating a more advanced Hirashin technique .


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Completely random
> 
> Naruto reveals the Flying Thunder Clone technique where he can reverse summon himself to the location of any of his clones thereby creating a more advanced Hirashin technique .



That would use a tone of chakra, hirashin doesn't.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> chikushodo? 6 paths? the rinnegan? i'm all ears.



The "Futarime no ST" is pulling your strings. Naruto already defeated the Six Paths, twice. Only thing Evil has given us, from what I have seen, are a bunch of image-klues, conveying the following message: "Tobi's eyes are Obito's."

Whether or not he admitted deceit, is not something I'm able to verify. Guess I could do a quick browser search for "Evil" on a few previous pages, but I'm far too lazy to be that helpful.


----------



## Blur (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont know why, but I get the feeling that Bee will get hurt/captured this chapter.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope Naruto never has to use shadow clones to Flying Thunder God.  Though it wouldn't surprise me since we already have 3 people who are required to the technique already.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 10, 2012)

I still believe tobi is 3 person in a zetsued body


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> I still believe tobi is 3 person in a zetsued body


Uchiha, Senju, Uzumaki.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Regardless, of those "frivolous signs," I'm willing to bet the purity of the exterior point of my alimentary canal, if Tobi is Obito in *spirit*.

Custom User Title worthy, no doubt! So how bout' it, chap - you game?


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Just like your "Tobito" theory.
> 
> Regardless, of those "frivolous signs," I'm willing to bet the purity of the exterior point of my alimentary canal, if Tobi is Obito in *spirit*.
> 
> Custom User Title worthy, no doubt! So how bout' it, chap - you game?


It is obviously his own spirit, last few chapters simply confirms it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> It is obviously his own spirit, last few chapters simply confirms it.



Nope.

Obito's right eye, is basically confirmed; his body, maybe; his spirit, certainly not. 



I doubt Kakashi's history isn't something known to a number of people, and Tobi could be aware of Guy's forgetful nature through his relationship with Kisame, or maybe Zetsu recorded one of the many meetings between the two.

Unless Obito was revived and brain washed to be one of many possible "Mr. Nobodies," or time travel, then punt that idea out of the window. There are far too many reasons why Obito can't be "that masked man."


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope.
> 
> Obito's right eye is confirmed; his body, maybe; his spirit, certainly not.
> 
> I doubt Kakashi's history isn't something known to a number of people, and Tobi could be aware of Guy's forgetful nature through his relationship with Kisame, or maybe Zetsu recorded one of the many meetings between the two.


So its Obito's body making such comment, its just coincidence? 
Anyways you guys will see it soon or later, long haired masked man will turn out to be Madara, while Obito gets revealed in mind and body.  

Btw; I am dreaming since like a week about Tobito, im getting a psychopate in this way lol, this time i somehow dreamed about Oro which gave Obito the Zetsu parts.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> So its Obito's body making such comment, its just coincidence?
> Anyways you guys will see it soon or later, long haired masked man will turn out to be Madara, while Obito gets revealed in mind and body.



If the long haired masked man is Madara, then Kisame recognized the real Madara when Tobi removed his mask. So, they have the same face.

Furthermore, Nagato wouldn't be the "Third Six Paths," but the second, as Madara awakened the Rinengan shortly before his death. Clearly, that doesn't work.

Kisame learned of the true Yondaime Mizukage years after Nagato's childhood and Akatsuki's construction.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi is a hybrid


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 10, 2012)

Obito + Shisui + Guess??(Mine is Danzou or Kagami)


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> If the long haired masked man is Madara, then Kisame recognized the real Madara when Tobi removed his mask. Furthermore, Nagato isn't the "Third Six Paths," he is the second, as Madara awakened the Rinengan shortly before his death.
> 
> Kisame learned of the true Yondaime Mizukage years after Nagato's childhood and Akatsuki's construction.


Either way it will happen. 
And we still dont know the shit about whether Izanagi requires the Senju dna or not.
If Madara had access to the Izanagi it would also explain his one eye holed mask.
Anyways it will be certainely interesting to see what we are missing, even if Tobi was the long haired masked man Kishi would have clearly confirmed it by now since confirming the long haired masked man being the Tobi wouldnt make such an impact on his identity while Madara clearly would.
And dont forget that Tobi didnt revealel as single relationship with Edo Yagura, if he really was the long haired masked man at least Kishi would give us some panels about it but he didn't.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

Sasuke is the container for the rest of the Jyuubi Chakra. He's the 0-Tails. As the youngest Uchiha, he underwent a special Uchiha ritual when he was a baby.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Either way it will happen.



lol, good counter. 



loool3 said:


> And we still dont know the shit about whether Izanagi requires the Senju dna or not.



Tobi said it did, pretty clearly. There is no direct evidence which contradicts what was stated.



loool3 said:


> If Madara had access to the Izanagi it would also explain his one eye holed mask.



Not sure why this is relevant? Chapter 510 confirmed a second Sharingan. Disposed of, but his collection was made known to us even before his second (active/unsealed) eye.

Can you elaborate a bit more on this point?



loool3 said:


> Anyways it will be certainely interesting to see what we are missing, even if Tobi was the long haired masked man Kishi would have clearly confirmed it by now since confirming the long haired masked man being the Tobi wouldnt make such an impact on his identity while Madara clearly would.
> 
> And dont forget that Tobi didnt revealel as single relationship with Edo Yagura, if he really was the long haired masked man at least Kishi would give us some panels about it but he didn't.



Currently, there exist more evidence suggesting that he was the long haired masked man:
[size=-1]_
Madara died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan, making him the Second Six Paths, and Nagato the third when Madara's eyes were given to him. Nagato possessed the Rinnegan in his childhood, during the Second War.

Long haired masked man controlled Yagura, revealed his face to Kisame to convince him of his identity - Kisame immediately recognized his face when the short haired masked man removed his mask.

Short haired masked man attacked Konoha; not sure if this was before or after the long haired one met Kisame.

Years later, Itachi found the long haired masked man and asked for his assistance. After Itachi's death, Tobi mentioned his deal with Itachi while talking to Zetsu, during the former's attempt to gain Sasuke's allegiance.
_[/size]​
If Nagato received Madara's Rinnegan, then the Long Haired Masked Man is Tobi or there are multiple Tobis.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the idea of different tobi's throughout the ages. Its a great way to get obito and izuna/ w/e other uchiha in there as well

everybody wins


much more appealing then everything mixed into 1 experiment.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Would make things immensely more interesting, we agree on that. Obito, in spirit, seems so far fetched to me.
> 
> Point to the hair, point to the eye, outside of that, there isn't anything else. Tobi's goof personality doesn't resemble Obito in the slightest. Then consider the drastic turn around in disposition, ideals, knowledge, power in just one year - all after being revived and repaired?
> 
> ...



I honestly don't think it's Obito's body either. When Obito debuted in the manga, his hair was spiky from the get go. When Tobi debuted, it wasn't drawn that spiky at first.



mindless Hashirama clone


If Kishi had intended for Tobi to be Obito at the time, don't you think he would have drawn their hair exactly the same when Tobi made his debut? In any case, if Kishi does end up making Tobi Obito I don't think I can buy it, even if he's just using his body. It'd seem like a change forced on him by his editors halfway through to me. I can live with it being his eye though, especially since we know Tobi collects rare sharingans.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I like the idea of different tobi's throughout the ages. Its a great way to get obito and izuna/ w/e other uchiha in there as well
> 
> everybody wins
> 
> ...



Would make things immensely more interesting, we agree on that. Obito, in spirit, seems so far fetched to me.

Point to the hair, point to the eye, outside of that, there isn't anything else. Tobi's goofy personality doesn't resemble Obito in the slightest. Then consider the drastic turn around in disposition, ideals, knowledge, power in just one year - all after being revived and repaired?

Eh, I'm not seeing it.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but the similarity between their names (Obito and Tobi) is a coincidence due to translation (Japanese to English).

*Edit*: Lol, what just happened? 



Menacing Eyes said:


> I honestly don't think it's Obito's body either. When Obito debuted in the manga, his hair was spiky from the get go. When Tobi debuted, it wasn't drawn that spiky at first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So he altered Tobi's hair style; nice catch. Not sure if it helps my argument, though. Maybe he changed it because he decided to make them the same person?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> And correct me if I'm wrong, but the similarity between their names (Obito and Tobi) is a coincidence due to translation (Japanese to English).


It's more the opposite. The similarity between the names is greater in Japanese than English.

It's オビト vs. トビ


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It's more the opposite. The similarity between the names is greater in Japanese than English.
> 
> It's オビト vs. トビ



Damn it Hexa.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea, Kishi didn't intend on Tobi to be anyone important in the beginning, just another dude from Akatsuki.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> chikushodo? 6 paths? the rinnegan? i'm all ears.


Oh yeah, and Sasuke and Orochimaru reach their destination.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's goofy personality doesn't resemble Obito in the slightest. Then consider the drastic turn around in disposition, ideals, knowledge, power in just one year - all after being revived and repaired?



There are too many characters who have displayed what you say is impossible outside of knowledge.  Sasuke and Naruto stay getting vast power ups.  Especially Sasuke in point who's power up are guess what... eye related.  Power change is not a valid excuse since Tobi only used his sharingan and chains and sharingan > training lol.   

It's been 18 years since Obito died.  That's enough to to get your masters in school.  He didn't really talk much to display knowledge.  If anything he sounded kind of immature talking about having fun and starting war for peace. 

Almost every single evil character's shift has to due with death causing them to change.  Nagato went from crying over dead puppies to killing children to believing in Naruto after destroying his village by a book.


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It's more the opposite. The similarity between the names is greater in Japanese than English.
> 
> It's オビト vs. トビ



stop feeding the theory


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Yea, Kishi didn't intend on Tobi to be anyone important in the beginning, just another dude from Akatsuki.



Except the image I linked was from the cover of chapter 392. Tobi's revelation to be "Madara" was in chapter 364, so this was after Kishi decided to make Tobi important, and way after his initial debut. I'm pretty sure Kishi already knew what he initially wanted to do with Tobi at this point.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> stop feeding the theory


Just trying to lay down the facts.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Just trying to lay down the facts.



Facts support the Tobito theory, so some hate facts.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 10, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Except the image I linked was from the cover of chapter 392. Tobi's revelation to be "Madara" was in chapter 364, so this was after Kishi decided to make Tobi important, and way after his initial debut. I'm pretty sure Kishi already knew what he initially wanted to do with Tobi at this point.


I know, but i'm just sayin'.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Facts support the Tobito theory, so some hate facts.



I don't have candidate for Tobi's identity but I see too many plotholes if Tobi = Obito, it's just his eye? perfect but the whole body/identity?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It's more the opposite. The similarity between the names is greater in Japanese than English.
> 
> It's オビト vs. トビ


well, its the same similarity, no?


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> There are too many characters who have displayed what you say is impossible outside of knowledge.  Sasuke and Naruto stay getting vast power ups.  Especially Sasuke in point who's power up are guess what... eye related.  Power change is not a valid excuse since Tobi only used his sharingan and chains and sharingan > training lol.
> 
> It's been 18 years since Obito died.  That's enough to to get your masters in school.  He didn't really talk much to display knowledge.  If anything he sounded kind of immature talking about having fun and starting war for peace.
> 
> Almost every single evil character's shift has to due with death causing them to change.  Nagato went from crying over dead puppies to killing children to believing in Naruto after destroying his village by a book.



Tobi attacked Konoha a year, tops, after Obito's death. So he developed from a chuunin to a shinobi capable of throwing down with the Yondaime Hokage, on equal terms, in that time span?

And what of his psychological development? 

At least Nagato's character underwent years of emotional trauma due to war - no matter how quickly he converted back to his prior self, it all centered around his deeply rooted desire to obtain peace.

Whatever changed Obito so dramatically, was caused by something which took place between his death and attack on Konoha.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

Speaking of Tobi...

Just how did he one-shot the Sanbi?

And all this waiting for what will amount to a boring chapter.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, its the same similarity, no?


Yeah, it's the same based on how the words are said, but there's no translation there anyways.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi attacked Konoha a year, tops, after Obito's death. So he developed from a chuunin to a shinobi capable of throwing down with the Yondaime Hokage, on equal terms, in that time span?
> 
> And what of his physiological development?
> 
> ...



This is one of the reasons why Tobi should not be Obito.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Speaking of Tobi...
> 
> Just how did he one-shot the Sanbi?
> 
> And all this waiting for what will amount to a boring chapter.



Sharingan was shown to control any Bijuu not just Kyuubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Speaking of Tobi...
> 
> Just how did he one-shot the Sanbi?
> 
> And all this waiting for what will amount to a boring chapter.



im still wondering how he did this


Hexa said:


> Yeah, it's the same based on how the words are said, but there's no translation there anyways.


yeah


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi is Obito.

Upon getting crushed by the boulder and left to die, he was full of regret.

This regret morphed his eye into the MS, and sucked him up into his Space-Time Jutsu.

Because he was near death and had no experience with his Jutsu, he got lost within the flow of time.

He experienced the past and some of the present.

Trapped inside the flow of time felt like hundreds of years to Obito, but was merely a fraction of that. He was gone for a total of one year.

Upon coming out of the Flow of Time, he was changed. There, he sought out Madara, who's location he knew via his experience within the flow of time.

Upon meeting Madara and Zetsu, Tobi's story begins.

I'm a genius.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im still wondering how he did this
> 
> yeah



I thought it was Deidara and Tobi was just kidding.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Tobi is Obito.
> 
> Upon getting crushed by the boulder and left to die, he was full of regret.
> 
> ...



Tobi gave the rinnegan to Nagato, Obito was alive when Nagato got his rinnegan...


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Tobi gave the rinnegan to Nagato, Obito was alive when Nagato got his rinnegan...



No he wasn't.

Nagato is roughly of the same age as Minato, maybe a bit older. Minato is about 10 years older than Kakashi, Obito and Rin.

The Rinnegan appeared when Nagato lost his parents, when he was only seven years of age - maybe a little before that. He was seven years old when Jiraiya began training him (after his parent's death), age 10 when Jiraiya returned to Konoha.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi attacked Konoha a year, tops, after Obito's death. So he developed from a chuunin to a shinobi capable of throwing down with the Yondaime Hokage, on equal terms, in that time span?
> 
> And what of his physiological development?
> 
> ...



I'm rather fond of Tobi being influenced or possessed by some element of the Juubi, but sudden escalation of young shinobi in strength, especially those with special powers or Uchiha eyes, is hardly uncommon in this manga.  Kishi can create a million explanations for why he survived, gained strength, or developed his goal.  Honestly, "put the whole world in a massive illusion" isn't that far fetched as a goal for someone who has had a horribly traumatic life or lost the things they loved. It probably makes more sense than Nagato's goal of inventing the atomic bomb jutsu to minimize innocent people's suffering in wars, lol


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi attacked Konoha a year, tops, after Obito's death. So he developed from a chuunin to a shinobi capable of throwing down with the Yondaime Hokage, on equal terms, in that time span?
> 
> And what of his physiological development?
> 
> ...



The same way Sasuke would be able to fight Minato after awakening MS/EMS.  Same way Naruto would after a few weeks of SM or BM training.  

We don't know what happened to him.  It's like asking why Itachi being a nice brother suddenly murdered his clan and mind raped his brother before we knew his contrived story.

If Tobi is Obito we don't know what changed him, but don't act like there is not way for Kisha to make up something dramatic to change his personality.  Just like Sasuke went from calm cool guy who didn't kill to batshit crazy at the Kage because Danzo was close by.  And not to mention the famous Rin who's death is still a mystery and if he's Obito his dealings with Madara.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> No he wasn't.
> 
> Nagato is roughly of the same age as Minato, maybe a bit older. Minato is about 10 years older than Kakashi, Obito and Rin.
> 
> The Rinnegan appeared when Nagato lost his parents, when he was only seven years of age - maybe a little before that. He was seven years old when Jiraiya began training him (after his parent's death), age 10 when Jiraiya returned to Konoha.



Sorry my point was that if Obito became Tobi it's technically impossible  for him to gave the rinnegan to Nagato, because he was not even born or he wass still Obito and not Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

mlc818 said:


> I'm rather fond of Tobi being influenced or possessed by some element of the Juubi, but *sudden escalation of young shinobi in strength, especially those with special powers or Uchiha eyes, is hardly uncommon in this manga*.  Kishi can create a million explanations for why he survived, gained strength, or developed his goal.  Honestly, "put the whole world in a massive illusion" isn't that far fetched as a goal for someone who has had a horribly traumatic life or lost the things they loved. It probably makes more sense than Nagato's goal of inventing the atomic bomb jutsu to minimize innocent people's suffering in wars, lol



Strength, knowledge and beliefs. He died a child and returned as a man in a preposterously short period of time.

This point, along with a number of timeline inconsistencies, make it hard to believe that Tobi is Obito in spirit - not eye or body, but spirit.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 10, 2012)

> I'll leave this here since it's not definitive enough an info to post in the spoiler news thread...
> 
> T says his store may get the next issue in as early as Saturday (that's  Friday late night - Saturday early morning for those in US)


From Aohige_AP.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

Good, good...The promised time is almost here 

To be trolled by Tobi's mask cracked a little again


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Sorry my point was that if Obito became Tobi it's technically impossible  for him to gave the rinnegan to Nagato, because he was not even born or he wass still Obito and not Tobi.



True.

Obito wasn't alive when Nagato received the Rinnegan, and even if Madara was the one responsible, Madara wasn't alive during Yahiko's coming of age, when he created Akatsuki.

Akatsuki existed as early as the Third Ninja War; Obito was a child during that very war - thus, unlikely to have been in a position to inspire Yahiko, so to speak.

[INSERT]TimeTravel[/INSERT]
[INSERT]MultipleTobiTheory[/INSERT]


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Has there ever been a double chapter day?


The closest thing we've ever got to having two chapters released on the same day was the recent chapter that had both the standard manga chapter and the movie oneshot.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have *FAKE *spoilers for you guys to enjoy.

Kakashi goes on to explain how the jutsu works, tobi realize is time for them to know the truth. 
Tobi says he is the elder son. But his fight against the younger son, left him powerless. So he could not be use any jutsus or be part of this world. He was able to gain eyes of his descendants and get a body out of Obito corps, but it was too damage so he fixt it with zetzu gloo. 

He said he was the one that meet Madara and told him to still THE 1 cells. He was the one behind the anihilation of uzumaki, uchihas and other direct descendents of RS so he could not have any trouble this time around.

KAKASHI ask: this time around? 

Tobi: yes this is the 90 time I have gone true history because besides been powerless and me trying to get a body I'm in IZANAMI of the shinobi history.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> No he wasn't.
> 
> Nagato is roughly of the same age as Minato, maybe a bit older. Minato is about 10 years older than Kakashi, Obito and Rin.
> 
> The Rinnegan appeared when Nagato lost his parents, when he was only seven years of age - maybe a little before that. He was seven years old when Jiraiya began training him (after his parent's death), age 10 when Jiraiya returned to Konoha.



We don't know how old Nagato was when he started getting training.  But they were teenage range when he left going by Kish drawing style for the 13ish age.  Minato looks to be like 7 when he started being trained by Jiraiya but I can't find manga pictures so it might only be anime.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I have *FAKE *spoilers for you guys to enjoy.
> 
> Kakashi goes on to explain how the jutsu works, tobi realize is time for them to know the truth.
> Tobi says he is the elder son. But his fight against the younger son, left him powerless. So he could not be use any jutsus or be part of this world. He was able to gain eyes of his descendants and get a body out of Obito corps, but it was too damage so he fixt it with zetzu gloo.
> ...


I have no idea what you said...


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> We don't know how old Nagato was when he started getting training.  But they were teenage range when he left going by Kish drawing style for the 13ish age.  Minato looks to be like 7 when he started being trained by Jiraiya but I can't find manga pictures so it might only be anime.



Jiraiya said Nagato was able to use all of the main stream jutsu by the age of 10. Jiraiya trained the Rain Orphans for three years.

Minato graduated and became a genin at the age of 10.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Strength, knowledge and beliefs. He died a child and returned as a man in a preposterously short period of time.
> 
> This point, along with a number of timeline inconsistencies, make it hard to believe that Tobi is Obito in spirit - not eye or body, but spirit.



Strength is silly with how things are with power scaling in this manga.  Have you seen anyone practice using MS techniques?  Sasuke mastered his MS in a few weeks on his own to fully formed Susanoo.  Phase on/off and teleport take vast training?  Using chains takes vast training?  Using MS as it was designed to control the Kyuubi takes vast training?

What knowledge did Tobi show?  If anything lack of knowledge of Minato's fighting hurts the Obito case.  He did nothing to show vast knowledge when he fought Minato.  Saying he's having fun and starting war to bring peace sounds rather immature for a "man."


----------



## WT (Aug 10, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I have no idea what you said...



Tobi is the elder child. 

Was left powerless after his fight with his brother and was thrown into a gigantic Izanami where he has repeatedly tried to succeed in his evil ways however has failed every time. This time however with the destruction of Uchiha  and Uzumaki, things are going differently.

Fascinating concept. Perhaps the cycle of hatred is some sort of Izanami that Naruto will break.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 10, 2012)

As I've said before, the only thing that matters as far as the timeline goes is that Tobi's first appearance is after Obito's death.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Strength is silly with how things are with power scaling in this manga.  Have you seen anyone practice using MS techniques?  Sasuke mastered his MS in a few weeks on his own to fully formed Susanoo.  Phase on/off and teleport take vast training?  Using chains takes vast training?  Using MS as it was designed to control the Kyuubi takes vast training?
> 
> What knowledge did Tobi show?  If anything lack of knowledge of Minato's fighting hurts the Obito case.  He did nothing to show vast knowledge when he fought Minato.  Saying he's having fun and starting war to bring peace sounds rather immature for a "man."



Both Sasuke and Itachi were already fighting at a high level before they obtained the Mangekyou, they were strong regardless. Obito, apparently jumped from Chunin to the Fourth's level, in both power and skill, in a year or less.

Possessing a powerful jutsu in of itself isn't everything.

_Knowledge_:

He knew Kushina would be weakened during child labor;
Recognized Minato's seal array, although it was embedded within the seal which held the Kyuubi. 
Immediately understood the nature of Minato's contract seal.
Aware enough to avoid both of Konoha's strongest barriers without being detected. 

And overall, gave off the feeling that he is a man that's been around for quite a long time - the same maskman we know today. Even while mocking the Yondaime, he never gave off any signs that he was actually a 14 year old kid.

Tie these points along with what we know of the timeline, and it's fairly easy to see why it's unlikely that Tobi is Obito in spirit.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Strength is silly with how things are with power scaling in this manga.  Have you seen anyone practice using MS techniques?  Sasuke mastered his MS in a few weeks on his own to fully formed Susanoo.  Phase on/off and teleport take vast training?  Using chains takes vast training?  Using MS as it was designed to control the Kyuubi takes vast training?
> 
> What knowledge did Tobi show?  If anything lack of knowledge of Minato's fighting hurts the Obito case.  He did nothing to show vast knowledge when he fought Minato.  Saying he's having fun and starting war to bring peace sounds rather immature for a "man."



Sasuke mastered Susanoo in 3 deadly fights:

1) Kages
2) Danzou
3) Kakashi

And those fights were obviously his "training".


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I have *FAKE *spoilers for you guys to enjoy.
> 
> Kakashi goes on to explain how the jutsu works, tobi realize is time for them to know the truth.
> Tobi says he is the elder son. But his fight against the younger son, left him powerless. So he could not be use any jutsus or be part of this world. He was able to gain eyes of his descendants and get a body out of Obito corps, but it was too damage so he fixt it with zetzu gloo.
> ...



by enjoy you mean cringe at, right?

awful stuff


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> As I've said before, the only thing that matters as far as the timeline goes is that Tobi's first appearance is after Obito's death.



No, it's not the only thing that matters. Unless there are multiple Tobis.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> by enjoy you mean cringe at, right?
> 
> awful stuff



^ my fake spoiler would be more epic than what ever kishi will pull off


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Both Sasuke and Itachi were already fighting at a high level before they obtained the Mangekyou, they were strong regardless. Obito, apparently jumped from Chunin to the Fourth's level, in both power and skill, in a year or less.
> 
> Possessing a powerful jutsu in of itself isn't everything.
> 
> ...



You ignored Naruto's SM and BM and no Sasuke's "training" happened over a few weeks.  Sasuke never failed at using his power.  He just got stronger in a few weeks.  Obito had a 1-2 years to master S/T doujutu.  It's not hard to imagine.  

And your list.

1. Tobi knows Madara thus likely Obito if Tobi was put up to it by Madara as part of the moons eye plan.
2. Again I'm sure he was prepared by Madara if he's Obito.
3. He could likely feel loss of control of the Kyuubi.
4. He can teleport...


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 10, 2012)

I say let Kishimoto worry about the timelines. He'll fill in the important bits for us, and then it's up to us to just accept it when he does.

He knows what kind of timeline he has in mind for when Nagato supposedly got the Rinnegan, when Jiraiya started training him, and how long after that Jiraiya trained Minato. I'll tell you all something, though. Jiraiya is the key to this entire mystery.



Look at the red lines on Jiraiya's face, and compare it to this, the day he completed Yahiko, Nagato's and Konan's training.

Chapter 386

He clearly trained Minato AFTER training the three ninja from the Hidden Rain. In other words, if what Tobi says is true, that he gave Nagato the Rinnegan, then he at least had to have already been active as a shinobi when Minato was nothing but a child. However, he already lied about being Madara to Konan, so what else could he have lied about exactly?

Still, I refuse to believe that it was somehow some young shinobi that fought the Fourth Hokage at the level that he did, even though the Fourth was young himself. It has to somehow be an older shinobi, possibly from Danzou and Hiruzen's generation. If not Izuna, then he's from Hiruzen's generation or Jiraiya's.

Yea, it could indeed easily be Obito with some explanation, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I say let Kishimoto worry about the timelines. He'll fill in the important bits for us, and then it's up to us to just accept it when he does.
> 
> He knows what kind of timeline he has in mind for when Nagato supposedly got the Rinnegan, when Jiraiya started training him, and how long after that Jiraiya trained Minato. I'll tell you all something, though. Jiraiya is the key to this entire mystery.
> 
> ...



The thing about the Nagato and Yahiko is that people believe Tobi's words over panels showing Yahiko dreaming of ruling the world and Nagato awakening his eyes.  We also know that people can't turn off eyes that are transplanted in a certain state and I'm sure Nagato's not retarded enough to know that he didn't already have Rinnegan before hand.  This lends me to believe that he was an experiment and was given Uchiha eyes without sharingans to see if awakened to Rinnegan's. 

Why do people think it's impossible that after a year of training with Madara and MS, Obito couldn't fight the 4th like he did with just S/T MS jutsu and chains?


----------



## OgreMagi (Aug 10, 2012)

wow i really like that theory about the elder son and izunami


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 10, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> [sp]I say let Kishimoto worry about the timelines. He'll fill in the important bits for us, and then it's up to us to just accept it when he does.
> 
> He knows what kind of timeline he has in mind for when Nagato supposedly got the Rinnegan, when Jiraiya started training him, and how long after that Jiraiya trained Minato. I'll tell you all something, though. Jiraiya is the key to this entire mystery.
> 
> ...



ok,listen to this,Kishimoto can easily work this timeline if he want to.
tobi's jutsu is a space time jutsu right?so how bout obito in his near death time traveled to the past and met madara there,who repaired him with zetsu goo and trained him for several years so he can continue his moon eye plan?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 10, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Oh yeah, and Sasuke and Orochimaru reach their destination.


we will finally meet the one who knows everything:



dat boss hawk. 



Louis-954 said:


> > I'll leave this here since it's not definitive enough an info to post in the spoiler news thread...
> >
> > T says his store may get the next issue in as early as Saturday (that's Friday late night - Saturday early morning for those in US)
> 
> ...


HNGGH!


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> HNGGH!



That's old news, he posted he couldn't because the store is closed due to the festival.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> The thing about the Nagato and Yahiko is that people believe Tobi's words over panels showing Yahiko dreaming of ruling the world and Nagato awakening his eyes.



Not sure what point you're trying to make here. The fact that Yahiko always planned to establish peace, in no way implies that Tobi didn't inspire or push him to create Akatsuki specifically.

However, Konan believed him. And I'm pretty sure she was with Yahiko the entire time. 



Raventhal said:


> We also know that people can't turn off eyes that are transplanted in a certain state and I'm sure Nagato's not retarded enough to know that he didn't already have Rinnegan before hand.  This lends me to believe that he was an experiment and was given Uchiha eyes without sharingans to see if awakened to Rinnegan's.



Then you also believe that there exist another, unused pair of Rinnegan eyes floating around some where. If Madara awakened the Rinnegan before Nagato, then he is the Second Six Paths and died shortly thereafter - if he awakened the Rinnegan after Nagato, then Nagato is the Second Six Paths.

So, pick your poison.

And FYI, Nagato was retarded enough to believe that he awakened the Rinnegan himself - as did Konan, and Jiraiya.




Raventhal said:


> Why do people think it's impossible that after a year of training with Madara and MS, Obito couldn't fight the 4th like he did with just S/T MS jutsu and chains?



There is more to being a high level ninja then to simply possess a powerful technique. 

He has the skill to keep up with Minato to a large degree - he possess those important intangibles that are difficult to fully identify or explain. You know the stuff that made Kakashi believe Naruto surpassed him by simply gaining the Wind Element and a stronger close range Rasengan.

Naruto gained a ton of experience, for example.

How did Obito


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> we will finally meet the one who knows everything:
> 
> 
> 
> dat boss hawk.





i bet that madara and tobi already talked with him


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> ok,listen to this,Kishimoto can easily work this timeline if he want to.
> tobi's jutsu is a space time jutsu right?so how bout obito in his near death time traveled to the past and met madara there,who repaired him with zetsu goo and trained him for several years so he can continue his moon eye plan?



Lol, Time Travel.

If Kishi takes it there, then fine. All of my concerns are thrown out the window and I can rest easily.

But oh man, if Kishi takes it there: :rofl

If Tobi is Obito, then give me the "Multiple-Tobi-Theory."


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not sure what point you're trying to make here. The fact that Yahiko always planned to establish peace, in no way implies that Tobi didn't inspire or push him to create Akatsuki specifically.
> 
> However, Konan believed him. And I'm pretty sure she was with Yahiko the entire time.
> 
> ...



No I am say that Nagato was given Uchiha eyes that had yet to awaken into sharingan.  Thus being Uzumaki he awakened Rinnegan instead of Sharingan because of ties to younger son.

Minato out classed Tobi at every clash.  He took Naruto.  He dodge the sneak attack.  He dodge the chain trick.  And last clash is history.  Tobi's power is easy to use.  You phase attacks read by sharingan and you touch someone to port them.  That's the extent Tobi has shown.


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2012)

Da reveal, bitches.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Minato only took Naruto because Tobi had the great idea of throwing him in the air  instead of killing him straight on.


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyway, I think either Naruto will rasengan or Kakashi will Raikiri Obito's mask off. Then Kakashi will piss himself in shock and the chapter ends.


----------



## Evil (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

O.O...wut..is....that. Did this mofo just flick a sharingan in the air like a coin ?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Minato only took Naruto because Tobi had the great idea of throwing him in the air  instead of killing him straight on.


He just wanted Minato out of the way so he could take Kushina and release the Kyuubi. 

Otherwise, I find the timeline arguments pretty weak.  Tobi's past in terms of the timeline is really hazy (except for when he met Itachi, which we know only to within 3 years).


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

If Madara gave up his eyes is there any evidence that the Rinnegan would bring him back with his eyes?  

If Tobi was around why not transplant eyes into him instead of random kid who could be killed by war??


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111, I've updated the 2nd to last picture:

[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]

It's much better for comparison purposes.

Use this one.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

English please


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

The text is the original.

What changed is the ring.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

So something to do with the eye...here we go.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi found the Sharingan with Zetsu?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi takes out Kakashi's Sharingan


----------



## KingBoo (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> English please



tobi being a good boy is about to cast tsukuyomi?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

It's not Kakashi's Sharingan, it's Obito's, and it'd be great if he did.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like "Tobi's eye is Obito's" was right after all.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure how you can translate that from the pic.

If Evil wanted to tell us that Tobi has Obito's sharingan, he would've used his MS design, not a regular 3 tomoe.

We already know Tobi has a large stock of sharingans.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi is someone who's mastered Orochimaru's freaky body takeover technique confirmed.

He even has his own special dimension.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

Meh.

If Evil really has spoilers, and all his hints are around Obito's Sharingan being in Tobi...

Then it sounds like a boring chapter not really worth pondering over.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Not sure how you can translate that from the pic.
> 
> If Evil wanted to tell us that Tobi has Obito's sharingan, he would've used his MS design, not a regular 3 tomoe.
> 
> We already know Tobi has a large stock of sharingans.



It looks like to me that instead of a ring and after the cave with with Sasori.  It's after the cave in with Obito and Tobi found the eye with Zetsu.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

We already knew that before Evil arrived.

So I'll assume he's trying to tell us something a little more complex than that.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 10, 2012)

tobi being obito has become such a popular concept that i have a bad feeling  that it has given kishi the inspiration to use it in some way shape or form unfortunately.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Not sure how you can translate that from the pic.
> 
> If Evil wanted to tell us that Tobi has Obito's sharingan, he would've used his MS design, not a regular 3 tomoe.
> We already know Tobi has a large stock of sharingans.



Tobi's by a bunch of collapsed pieces of rubble and is seen with a sharingan eyeball. Need I say more?

If the eye in the pic isn't supposed to be Obito's, then who's is it supposed to be?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 10, 2012)

It's perfect, Tobi is not Obito, he just has his eye.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> It looks like to me that instead of a ring and after the cave with with Sasori.  It's after the cave in with Obito and Tobi found the eye with Zetsu.



Dude, the background and the timeline are not important.

Evil used that picture because it's the one he liked.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Dude, the background and the timeline are not important.
> 
> Evil used that picture because it's the one he liked.



No it seems far too much of a coincidence that Tobi is finding an eye with Zetsu outside of a cave in.


----------



## Combine (Aug 10, 2012)

Shattering said:


> It's perfect, Tobi is not Obito, he just has his eye.


I'd die laughing if Tobi just turned out to be a Sharingan with a conscious (and his entire body is white zetsu goo). Oh those kooky Sharingans.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Dude, the background and the timeline are not important.
> 
> Evil used that picture because it's the one he liked.


The background is even edited to match the bridge area from the gaiden.

Chapter 386

Chapter 386


----------



## ch1p (Aug 10, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> [sp]I say let Kishimoto worry about the timelines. He'll fill in the important bits for us, and then it's up to us to just accept it when he does.
> 
> He knows what kind of timeline he has in mind for when Nagato supposedly got the Rinnegan, when Jiraiya started training him, and how long after that Jiraiya trained Minato. I'll tell you all something, though. Jiraiya is the key to this entire mystery.
> 
> ...



That particular highlight lenght might be a continuity error in the long run. Jiraiya already has the red marks down his face when he starts training those kids and Orochimaru took Anko as a student much later than that. She was about 12 when Naruto was born, so Minato had to be like... at least 18 then. Minato graduated at 10, so even if we assume Orochimaru enrolled Anko much younger than her own graduation, Orochimaru would need to have left when she was a baby for those highlights to work. Jiraiya's red highlights are 3/4 down his face when Orochimaru runs away from the Leaf. I've studied those marks in the past, to get an accurate view of Jiraiya's timeline. That panel is the only one who doesn't fit. All the others do.


If that's his left eye, than this image implies Tobi stole it from Obito's corpse. I do not like the look of this.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> The background is even edited to match the bridge area from the gaiden.
> 
> 3/4 down his face when Orochimaru runs away from the Leaf.
> 
> Link removed



What are you even saying?

Those are not the same locations.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> What are you even saying?
> 
> Those are not the same locations.



I'm saying that the ring being replaced by an eyeball isn't the only Edit that Evil made to those panels. Evil's pic doesn't match the original scanned page.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

lol?

Evil's pic is from the tankubon. The only editing done is the ring.

OK and the trees.. I guess lol.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi leaving Obito eyeless ? No problem but why did he take it that's what I wanna know.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 10, 2012)

From the "spoiler", my guess is that Tobi is just a Zetsu clone that found Obito's Sharingan.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought Evil was trying to tell us something we didn't already know.

I totally missed the bridge/trees editing.

Why is he posting this now?


----------



## ch1p (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> lol?
> 
> Evil's pic is from the tankubon. The only editing done is the ring.





Evil's background is this. You can see the bridge in the middle and the trees at the top.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

What could this mean....


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Evil's background is this. You can see the bridge in the middle and the trees at the top.



Yeah didn't pay enough attention.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2012)

so does it mean tobi found obitos eye with zetsu.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Zetsu really was there at Obito's ''dying'' moment?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so does it mean tobi found obitos eye with zetsu.



No.

Because how would that translate in the actual chapter?

Is Tobi saying "Hey I found Obito's eye lying under a bunch of rocks." ?

Or did Kakashi figure out that it's Obito's other sharingan?

Or is there a flashback?


----------



## MYJC (Aug 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Evil's background is this. You can see the bridge in the middle and the trees at the top.



Yep, that pretty much solidifies that Tobi found Obito's Sharingan. Which mean that Tobi isn't actually Obito himself and may not even be a Uchiha...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

R.I.P. Tobito theory


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> R.I.P. Tobito theory



?

If anything, it keeps solidifying.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> ?
> 
> If anything, it keeps solidifying.



The only thing it solidifies is that Tobi acquired his eye from Obito's corpse


----------



## Deadway (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure why everyone is surprised that Tobi's right eye is the sharingan of Obito...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> The only thing it solidifies is that Tobi acquired his eye from Obito's corpse



You're assuming that from a picture Evil posted without having read nor seen the chapter.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> ?
> 
> If anything, it keeps solidifying.



Not really. If Tobi and Zetsu did find Obito's corpse and take his eye, then obviously Tobi isn't actually Obito himself and is someone else.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> R.I.P. Tobito theory



Depends at how you think about "Tobito". There are a lot who believe that someone else is using Obito's eye and body, but there are also other who believe Tobi has Obito's personality (the same Obito).


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> You're assuming that from a picture Evil posted without having read nor seen the chapter.



As cryptic his clues may be, he always turn out to be right in the end.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Not really. If Tobi and Zetsu did find Obito's corpse and take his eye, then obviously Tobi isn't actually Obito himself and is someone else.



So the eye wasn't squashed to tiny itty bitty pieces, but his body was.

Makes sense.

Not.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> As cryptic his clues may be, he always turn out to be right in the end.


The cryptic shows us that Zetsu was there at Obito's body, Tobi flipping the eye doesnt exactly have to mean that Zetsu gave it to him but rather that Tobi has Obito's eye like his previous cryptic hinted us.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> So the eye wasn't squashed to tiny itty bitty pieces, but his body was.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Not.




His body doesn't have to be "squashed to tiny itty bitty pieces" for him to be dead. Believe it or not many people die with their eyes intact. 

We'll have to wait for real spoilers, but if we're interpreting Evil's picture right then this chapter will be the nail in the coffin for Tobito.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> ?
> 
> If anything, it keeps solidifying.



I think they idea is that it's kinda impossible to steal your own eye.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The cryptic shows us that Zetsu was there at Obito's body, Tobi flipping the eye doesnt exactly have to mean that Zetsu gave it to him but rather that Tobi has Obito's eye like his previous cryptic hinted us.



Yeah that's what I was thinking too. Think about, it only makes sense that Tobi is Izuna. Izuna's eyes was given to Madara, and somehow Nagato somehow bestowed those eyes from Madara. It makes sense when Tobi says "those eyes originally belonged to him.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

I predict the first few pages starts with Kakashi using his last Kamui in a horrible condition and the mask breaks around page 10, afterwards there will be a huge dusk but we won't see Tobi's face but he will talk about that thanks to Zetsu he came so far.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2012)

if it does mean tobi and zetsu found the eye he cant be obito.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking too. Think about, it only makes sense that Tobi is Izuna. Izuna's eyes was given to Madara, and somehow Nagato somehow bestowed those eyes from Madara. It makes sense when Tobi says "those eyes originally belonged to him.


Nope he was talking in Madara's perspective, Madara had the Rinnegan ,give up on that already lol.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Nope he was talking in Madara's perspective, Madara had the Rinnegan ,give up on that already lol.



Well he could be talking in Madara's perspective. But if Tobi is Izuna, it would also make sense for him to say "those eyes were his". After all, Madara got his eyes from Izuna.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Well he could be talking in Madara's perspective. But if Tobi is Izuna, it would also make sense for him to say "those eyes were his". After all, Madara got his eyes from Izuna.


Nah i doubt it, Tobi was just talking in Madara's perspective about Rinnegan being litteraly his, do you remember the panel ''the Rinne-Tensei was meant for *me''*, its something like that mindfq panels.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope there are more developments in this chapter than just info about the eye.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I hope there are more developments in this chapter than just info about the eye.



Doubt it.

Chipping away at the enigma one slow paced chapter at a time.

Plus, Evil would have probably posted hints about it if it contained anything else.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 10, 2012)

you guys are ignoring tobi's quality time with kakashi. There's a reason they have so much panel time together.


Izuna would be a terrible reveal


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> you guys are ignoring tobi's quality time with kakashi. There's a reason they have so much panel time together.
> 
> 
> *Izuna would be a terrible reveal*



Better than obito but still lame.

Not to mention both Madara in recent chaps and the databook confirmed Izuna as dead.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Nah i doubt it, Tobi was just talking in Madara's perspective about Rinnegan being litteraly his, do you remember the panel ''the Rinne-Tensei was meant for *me''*, its something like that mindfq panels.



I never really get that statement. Why would Tobi want to use Rinne Tensei for him. He's alive and well. He made it sound like Rinne Tensei is some kind of jutsu that can only be used once in a lifetime.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> I never really get that statement. Why would Tobi want to use Rinne Tensei for him. He's alive and well. He made it sound like Rinne Tensei is some kind of jutsu that can only be used once in a lifetime.


That statement was clearly spoken in Madara's perspective.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> you guys are ignoring tobi's quality time with kakashi. There's a reason they have so much panel time together.
> 
> 
> *Izuna would be a terrible reveal*



he would be better then tobi being obito. izuna brother of madara didnt itachi or someone say  he was madaras equal.

yeah it was itachi who said it chapter 386


----------



## Kagemizu (Aug 10, 2012)

"Tobi" may end up being some unmentioned Uchiha such as Obito's father.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Gabe said:


> he would be better then tobi. izuna brother of madara didnt itachi or someone say  he was madaras equal.


U mean Obito. 
But anyways as long as Edo Madara isn't there Izuna wont be revealed.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

tobi elder son, did you guys not read my fake spoiler jeez


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> That statement was clearly spoken in Madara's perspective.



Why he say such thing even in Madara's perspective? Wouhldn't it give away that he is not really Madara? And besides, Tobi knows Nagato quite, he could have asked Nagato to resurrect Madara anytime and yet there is no implication that he ever did.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Izuna is dead.
Izuna looks nothing like Tobi.

Question:

So what went on? Zetsu witnessed Obito's death and ordered his friend Tobi to go and get his eyeball and make it his?

????


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2012)

At this point, Sasuke's mother is better than Obito.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

I would love to see some more of Sasuke's mom.

.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Izuna is dead.
> *Izuna looks nothing like Tobi.
> *
> Question:
> ...



we dont even know who he is and with the mask of course he would not look like izuna. and we also can say obito is dead but the theory of him being tobi has not ended because of him dieing.
i just dont see obito fitting as villain. but at this point i want the whole who is tobi thing to be revealed. even if it is obito with all the plot holes. just hope it is over soon.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

I really wonder if we get flashbacks.


----------



## KillerFlow (Aug 10, 2012)

It is rumored that Zetsu is from the land of Grass and that's where Obito died.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Only Obito has a valid reason for concealing his face.


----------



## Combine (Aug 10, 2012)

Obito makes no sense if for any reason than due to Tobi's piss poor performance vs. Minato and being completely taken off guard by Hirashin.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Combine said:


> Obito makes no sense if for any reason than due to Tobi's piss poor performance vs. Minato and being completely taken off guard by Hirashin.


You mean Hirashin lv 2.
Funny Tobito knew about Hirashin perhaps he never saw his sensei using Hirashin v2?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Obito would only be around 13-14 years old when he faced off with Minato. And since when did Obito had control over Kyuubi.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Only Obito has a valid reason for concealing his face.



that's true. the rocks messed up his face and he is ashamed of what eh has become so he hides it and pretends to be someone else.


this shit practically writes itself.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Obito would only be around 13-14 years old when he faced off with Minato. And since when did Obito had control over Kyuubi.



since he learned how to do it

or


all sharingans can do it.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Obito would only be around 13-14 years old when he faced off with Minato. And since when did Obito had control over Kyuubi.



Since Sharingan > Kyuubi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol seriously skeptics the negationism is ridiculous, great shame is to find that actually excellent posters are lending themselves to the "Tobito fans beating fest"

It is to note that I dont like the Obito theory, I find it horrible, but the more skepticism I find and how people get on Obito fans the more I want it to be true. Also the fact that I dont like it doesnt blind me to see that there are obvious clues. Yet each clue we get "If anything this clear relation to Obito is just to say that Tobi has nothing to do with Obito."

Lets see the comparison and the reactions.

- Similar hairstyle
Skeps: Lol, it doesnt mean anything. You dont have anything!

- A mask, also a hole contrary to the eye that was given to Kakashi.
Skeps: "And? I mean it doesnt have to mean a shit. Seriously Obito fans sick me!"

I admit up this point it was superflous evidence. But what always sickened me was the Nazi treatment some skeptics gave to Obito fans everytime they made a thread or talked about it, while we have had threads and theories with WAY WAY WAAAAAAAAAAAY less evidence.

Now lets continue with more evidence summed up with all the above:

- Tobi makes a nice reference to Kakashi's eye which could mean Kishi is flirting with the idea "Nice eye Kakashi" which well can be interpreted in both ways.
Skeps: " Obito fans, seriously you clinge at any straws"

- Tobi talks to Kakashi as if he knew him personally "Life full of regret."
Skeps: "Stop Obito fans! Seriously you suck! This doesnt have to mean Tobi meant anything personal to Kakashi!"


Okay this above were not much but it is interesting to see we were still being given veiled hints after the whole similar hairstyle, eye, etc. thing which for perhaps years were the only Obito evidence we had, but now we will proceed with more compelling evidence which is summed with the above supreflous evidence:

- It is revealed that Tobi can cancel Kakashi's Kamui. This is the point when I started to think that maybe the Obito fans hold truth and that negationists are simply too closed.
Skeps: "Lol and this has to mean he is Obito? No, its simply that he is knowldgeable on Sharingan techniques. Obito fans "

*
This is the point where I was from thinking Obito fans do have some fundaments, to go  at the skeptics who cant even stop to consider he may be Obito and bash the Obito believers as if it was a ridiculous theory without any base.*

- It is revealed now that Kakashi's Kamui can cancel Tobi's intangibility and hit him while intangible.
Skeps: "Lol and what does this have to mean he has anything to do with Obito? Other sharingans can have S/T jutsus too (despite we have seen none, let alone one directly connected with Tobi)"

*And now this is the point when I am ,  at the skeps*

- Evil as spoiler give us a sharingan in the spot that Obito was crushed and put Tobi in there
Skeptics "Lol dont you see? This only make it 100% sure Tobi is not Obito"

This is beyond ridiculous, one thing is to not believe a theory another is to be completely closed and bash Obito fans and that with every even more compelling evidence we get we get people who even say this prove he isnt Obito.

Personally I dont like it storywise, but I would like to see it if any just for how skeptics treat Obito fans and how there seems to be a major closed mind when discussing this theory.

I have seen more acceptance to Future Sasuke than Obito for God's sake


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Only Obito has a valid reason for concealing his face.



Any recognizable figure from the past would have to conceal his/her face.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> since he learned how to do it
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Fixed that.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> since he learned how to do it
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Following that logic, every Uchiha clan would have control over Kyuubi and Kakashi would have stopped Naruto when he goes berserk. Why would he want to attack Konoha? Why would he inteded to fight his master. Last time I checked a 13 years old boy doesn't have body build of a full grown adult.  Obito theory just doesn't any sense in all occasions. The only similarity they share is the hair.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Following that logic, every Uchiha clan would have control over Kyuubi and Kakashi would have stopped Naruto when he goes berserk. Why would he would to attack Konoha? Last time I checked a 13 years old boy doesn't have body build of a full grown adult.  Obito theory just doesn't any sense in all occasions. The only similarity they share is the hair.



guess what buddy, the kyuubi thought sasuke was Madara. How DID sasuke have that ability, huh?


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Following that logic, every Uchiha clan would have control over Kyuubi and Kakashi would have stopped Naruto when he goes berserk. Why would he would to attack Konoha? Last time I checked a 13 years old boy doesn't have body build of a full grown adult.  Obito theory just doesn't any sense in all occasions. The only similarity they share is the hair.


Or the name Tobi, jutsu, Kakashis year which got delayed 3x, and the hybrid non scarred face/scarred face sides.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 10, 2012)

tobito theories....it's like subliminal advertising.  if you are exposed to it long enough, you end up sort of wanting to buy it......but if you reason it out, it really doesn't make sense why you want to buy it.......


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Kakashi is not an Uchiha, and it's clear that not all Uchiha can do it.

But Obito is one of the few that can.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> guess what buddy, the kyuubi thought sasuke was Madara. How DID sasuke have that ability, huh?



FYI, Kyuubi never thought Sasuke was Madara, the statement was "your chakra is even more sinister than Madara" Sasuke never had the ability to control Kyuubi.


----------



## Evil (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Just what the fq are you doing man, my mind is completely blown. 
I bet you Tobito is really revealed this chapter.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

So Tobi can see everything Kakashi can see through Obito's two Sharingan.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



HAHA WE WIN!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 10, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> ok,listen to this,Kishimoto can easily work this timeline if he want to.
> tobi's jutsu is a space time jutsu right?so how bout obito in his near death time traveled to the past and met madara there,who repaired him with zetsu goo and trained him for several years so he can continue his moon eye plan?



I don't discount this theory one bit, because this manga has shown me that anything is possible. I don't know about the going back in time stuff, but you honestly never know in this manga.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if Obito was essentially taken back to an earlier time period, was trained and molded more in Madara's image, and then he continued the remainder of his life from that period on, becoming someone drastically different from the Obito we all know, or that Kakashi knew.

What better way to showcase the cycle of hatred and how flawed the current ninja system is than by showcasing how very easily someone such as Obito, someone who was the epitome of all that was right with the shinobi world, no matter how much he screwed up early, could be corrupted and turned evil.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Wait Wait, Did Kakashi and Tobito both awakend their eyes in this way?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> FYI, Kyuubi never thought Sasuke was Madara, the statement was "your chakra is even more sinister than Madara" Sasuke never had the ability to control Kyuubi.



Sasuke did more than "control" the Kyuubi. He suppressed the Kyuubi's chakra and the Kyuubi couldn't believe it.



loool3 said:


> Wait Wait, Did Kakashi and Tobito both awakend their eyes in this way?



It's confirmed.

They thought Tobi stole Obito's eye, but they were wrong.

It's clearly Obito in mind, body, and soul!

HAHAHHAHA! DDDDDDD


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



Tobi blames Rin's death on Kakashi?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Sasuke did more than "control" the Kyuubi. He suppressed the Kyuubi's chakra and the Kyuubi couldn't believe it.



Surpressing it doesn't mean have control it. And honestly, Kyuubi was in his cage the whole time. Naruto does it all the time


----------



## Mateush (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi seems sad  At last it looks like the upcoming chapter we will know more about Tobi's identity.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's confirmed.
> 
> They thought Tobi stole Obito's eye, but they were wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes lol, and i guess i am right about the incandescent panel being Tobi's face since the last colored were already last week.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Tobi is Rin


----------



## Evil (Aug 10, 2012)

You guys should think more, shut you mouth and don't talk so much. You'll end up with a life of regret.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Surpressing it doesn't mean have control it. And honestly, Kyuubi was in his cage the whole time. Naruto does it all the time



I don't recall Naruto grabbing Kyuubi by the nose and making him go *puff*.

Kyuubi came out of the cage.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil just say it to our face, is Tobi revealed or not please.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I don't recall Naruto grabbing Kyuubi by the nose and making him go *puff*.



And yet Naruto made Kyuubi his pet, I don't recall Sauke can do that lol


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



Tobi might not be Obito but he is using the sharingan that belonged to Obito, Tobi/Kakashi somehow met all of the requirements to awaken the MS for Obito's Sharingan. 


Fuck it Tobi is Obito the scars on the right side of his face prove it.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

It's obvious that Rin has something to do with this, which makes Tobi Obito. Haha1


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

@Sutol I'm pretty sure Evil told you to not hope too much


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> And yet Naruto made Kyuubi his pet, I don't recall Sauke can do that lol



???

You mean TnJ?

Wow, after what, 17 years?

Sasuke only encountered the Kyuubi once & pwned him lolol.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

fromashesrise said:


> Anyone else finds it sad that this colossal fucking dork has been wasting all this time out of his life playing with MS paint just to pretend to be The Riddler on an internet forum?



Is it me or Kakashi's wearing Tobi's robe?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay so Kakashi is crying over Obito at the monument, and...so is Tobi?


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Okay so Kakashi is crying over Obito at the monument, and...so is Tobi?


Kakashi is crying both over Rin & Obito, while Tobito does over Rin obviously.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Holy shit the women there is obito  no wonder she knows kakashi and about his grieving thing.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> ???
> 
> You mean TnJ?
> 
> ...



Plz Sasuke has pwned no one on his own. Kyuubi would have stomped Sasuke if he was out of the cage.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Holy shit the women there is obito  no wonder she knows kakashi and about his grieving thing.



That woman is actually Hisaghi's girlfriend from Part 1.

The guy that always coughed and used a sword.

Baki killed him.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> And yet Naruto made Kyuubi his pet, I don't recall Sauke can do that lol



but the fact is Sasuke could easily enter kyuubi's space. This means sharingan is connected to kyuubi.




I also interpret that spoiler has it having something to do with rin. there's a reason a woman is there.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> guess what buddy, the kyuubi thought sasuke was Madara. How DID sasuke have that ability, huh?



Kyuubi never thought Sasuke was Madara he just made a comparison of how dark sasuke's chakra that manifests throughout his eyes are somewhat similar to Madara




Seraphiel said:


> Better than obito but still lame.
> 
> Not to mention both Madara in recent chaps and the databook confirmed Izuna as dead.



Not madara, It's Tobi who told sasuke that Izuna is dead and he was claimig to be Madara at the time and the datebook obvisouly got it from there and so far we know Tobi lies at times.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

Of all chapters to take longer to come out IT HAD TO BE THIS ONE !


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]


OMG  if its true ill be the most happiest man ever lived


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Btw the second time i watched that panel in the anime i was thinking that she pretty much looked alike as Rin lol.
And Evil does Tobi get revealed?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Kakashi is crying both over Rin & Obito, while Tobito does over Rin obviously.



this.

I don't see him crying over Rin here, only Obito, but hey, it looks pretty likely that you and Sutol are right. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Evil (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> Kyuubi never thought Sasuke was Madara he just made a comparison of how dark sasuke's chakra that manifests throughout his eyes are somewhat similar to Madara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Madara said: All my brother left me after he died was his eyes and their power.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2012)

So is tobi obito or not?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.



Tobi = Rin?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes it's Obito.



Evil said:


> I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.



Yes true.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.


Man its gonna take a freaking week to read the chapter, 168 hours, 10080 mins.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.



Which later pic?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Which later pic?



The one he posted 2 pages ago.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> That woman is actually Hisaghi's girlfriend from Part 1.
> 
> The guy that always coughed and used a sword.
> 
> Baki killed him.



Meaning that she is tobi


----------



## ch1p (Aug 10, 2012)

I still think it's retarded if it's not Obito. I mean seriously, the eye is Obito, but the guy is not Obito, why have a one eyed mask? Even if the eye's powers are enough to grant them preference from Tobi, they have no emotional tie to be used as if they were _alone_ because he keeps the right one hidden. Just .



Evil said:


> http://i.imgur.com/AFclk.png





I'm not going to sleep today.  Here comes Tsunade agony v2.0.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 10, 2012)

Slayer said:


> Tobi = Rin?



Tobi is laughing his ass off at Obito's death.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it's pretty obvious that Tobi isn't Obito after seeing that Evil pic 
Tobi just took Obito's eye


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.


It already is pretty funny on it's own. Tobi looks way too short for that cloak and looks like he's pretending to fake cry like some mime on the street.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.



In other words no one got the clue yet?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dont tell me guy dies


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

Why does Evil do this everytime i'm about to go to sleep


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn you Evil, always fucking with our minds


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Why does *Evil *do this everytime i'm about to go to sleep



Maybe his user name might give you a clue


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

We've waited long enough this is nothing but toturing people around.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So Tobi can see everything Kakashi can see through Obito's two Sharingan.


 This makes so much sense, remember Sasuke's sympathy of Itachi when he implanted his brother's eyes?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

This has to be abuse at this point evil.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil certainly lives up to his screenname.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just one question Evil. 

Is there any fighting this chapter?

All I am wanting is a "yes" or "no".

pretty please. If you answer I promise to worship you. Or if you prefer not, I will promise not to worship you.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, that after you read the chapter, this later pic I posted is going to make you rofl hard.


Come on Evil, I like your puzzles and all that, but considering we might not get spoilers for a week can't just tell us what happens; to not do so would truly be evil lol.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

Who cares whether a bitch slap is given or received this chapter, just tell us whether Tobi is revealed or not.


----------



## Evil (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> I'm going to be honest.
> 
> I doubt any of this is true.
> 
> ...



It's Saturday in Japan, what's his face said he would have it then didn't he?


----------



## MYJC (Aug 10, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> I'm going to be honest.
> 
> I doubt any of this is true.
> 
> ...



Dude, he's _always_ right in some way or other. 

And he never had spoilers that flat out said Tobi was Obito, that was just how people had interpreted his spoiler about some of Tobi's dialogue.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil T won't have it no.

Maybe someone else will.

So what are you gonna do?

Mangateers have closed.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, Logic Conspiracy time. 



Evil said:


> Moon Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Evil do this everytime i'm about to go to sleep
> ...



Evil replied to this post for a reason. 

Tobi = Sadistic bastard who has a grudge against Obito and took his eye because of this grudge, akan to cartman's grudge against jews. 

Brother's/shitty family members could fit this role if they absolutely hate each other. 

Tobi is the Wario to Obito's Mario.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Dont tell me guy dies



This would be terrible, but... yes, that picture would make me lol hard in that case.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2012)

More like Hashirama and Madara getting it on.
Well, female Madara to be specific. And replace tentacles with wood.

YEAH


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil seriously, why cant you just post the chapter summary?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Slayer said:


> Ok, Logic Conspiracy time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tobi is Obito's evil twin brother, Otibo, obviously.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> More like Hashirama and Madara getting it on.
> Well, female Madara to be specific. And replace tentacles with wood.
> 
> YEAH



That's hot, not gonna piss anyone off.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This would be terrible, but... yes, that picture would make me lol hard in that case.



GAI DIES!

CONFIRMED!

Tru.

Some deaths would be refreshing. It's about time.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Evil seriously, why cant you just post the chapter summary?



because it is funnier to watch us squirm i guess.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2012)

Found them


----------



## Slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Tobi is Obito's evil twin brother, Otibo, obviously.



Tis the only logical conclusion.


----------



## Evil (Aug 10, 2012)

Plot Hole said:


> Does evil live in japan? sorry for the derp question



CANADA



Gabe said:


> because it is funnier to watch us squirm i guess.



It is fun because you guys get excited, and a huge discussion erupts as a result. I also have fun thinking up and making the puzzles. But that's not the entire reason.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

tbh the puzzles are fun to try to solve. And just reading the spoilers is boring with out the images to go with it(IMO). I like evil's method.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil is Tobi. He can warp anywhere in the blink of Obito's eye.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Guy dies and tobi laughs or the girl there she is tobi?>

AM I right evil?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

More or less.

Go tell the Gai fans that their hero is dead.

Spread it to their fanclubs and the likes.

It's your job KAKASHI10.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sutol said:


> More or less.
> 
> Go tell the Gai fans that their hero is dead.
> 
> ...



you have not read my signature.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2012)

Please let tobi be obitio and please chapter tomorrow.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2012)

So there is some minor fighting, but mostly this chapter is an explanation from Kakashi about how Tobi's S/T jutsu works and how his combo with Naruto managed to land on Tobi. Eventually Kakashi states that Tobi's S/T jutsu is the same type of occular jutsu as his Kamui, which leads him to believe Tobi stole Obito's eye.

At least that is what I gathered from Evil's spoilers.


----------



## Talis (Aug 10, 2012)

So does Tobi get revealed or not? 
What does the colored page contain?....


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Evil truly lives up to his name.


----------



## Klue (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmmm, not sure if want, lol.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn so is last picture Obito laughing at Kakashi for morning over his grave?  That's kind of messed up lol.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 10, 2012)

Naruto 597 Spoiler

*discovers it's Obito's body*
Kakashi: NOW YOU'RE JUST SOMEBODY THAT I USED TO KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Phemt (Aug 10, 2012)

[sp=Tag yo' shit]

[/sp]

Obito-san. 

Yes Kakashi, you should be ashamed.

You'll pay with your life soon enough.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> This is possbily the most anicipated chapter in a long time.



And anticipation continues to rise as we continue to wait.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> This is possbily the most anicipated chapter in a long time.



This chapter might be #1 in the weekly Top 5 maybe


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2012)

Deva Path said:


> Naruto 597 Spoiler
> 
> *discovers it's Obito's body*
> Kakashi: NOW YOU'RE JUST SOMEBODY THAT I USED TO KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Lol, you copied dat song


----------



## Boreas (Aug 10, 2012)

So, let me see if I understand this...

1 - Tobi's eye is Obito's
2- Then Tobi plays with his new eye that he found 
3- Then Tobi laughs or cries behind kakashi at the memorial. 

That could be the progression of the chapter. 

First the reveal of the eye in colour with the mangekyou pattern,
Then kakashi imagine that the eye was taken from the dead Obito
and finally discovering that Tobi is actually Obito.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol, debating Tobi has been the best thing about the Manga. If he's revealed what then!!!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Deva Path said:


> Naruto 597 Spoiler
> 
> *discovers it's Obito's body*
> Kakashi: NOW YOU'RE JUST SOMEBODY THAT I USED TO KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



[YOUTUBE]v=DqRC5tquyU0[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 10, 2012)

Us: What are you?
Evil: I'm NarutoForums' reckoning.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Lol, debating Tobi has been the best thing about the Manga. If he's revealed what then!!!


The "people who know everything".  There's going to be some interesting stuff coming up for a while.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> The "people who know everything".  There's going to be some interesting stuff coming up for a while.



Did you get a a heartattack from all the off topic a few pages back?


Also yeah I am more interested in who they are then Tobi.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 10, 2012)

dunno man... i still think the mask won't come off until 600. and if it _does_ come off this chapter, that means at 600 some crazy shit is going to go down, like itachi coming back again or something.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 10, 2012)

Why does everyone assume 600 is the big chapter. It's a number. Anything can happen - anytime.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> dunno man... i still think the mask won't come off until 600. and if it _does_ come off this chapter, that means at 600 some crazy shit is going to go down, like itachi coming back again or something.


I think that's when the fully transformed Juubi is gonna bust out of that barrier Tobi set up.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

You guys should talk less about stuff not related to predicting the chapter pr interpreting Evil's clues.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 10, 2012)

I predict his next chapter will be either amazing or a huge disappointment.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> SpaceRock no Jutsu


So I take it Madara is in the chapter?


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2012)

Ugh, that Evil spoiler got me hyped for the chapter. 

I'm confused about the events concerning it's release. Do we have to wait yet another week?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 10, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Ugh, that evil spoiler got me hyped for the chapter.
> 
> I'm confused about the events concerning it's release. Do we have to wait yet another week?



Base on what hexa said:



> We will most likely get the chapter monday or sunday


----------



## Hexa (Aug 10, 2012)

I guessed Sunday a while ago.  Given that T said that the chapter would be stocked at his local shop on Saturday, I think the chapter probably will come out sometime on Saturday, even if T won't be able to spoil it.  

But who knows.  Distribution is weird and unreliable during weeks like this.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like someone posted a spoiler of 597 on 2ch.

I don't really know if it's real or not.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 11, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It looks like someone posted a spoiler of 597 on 2ch.
> 
> I don't really know if it's real or not.


It's not if talking about 19-20.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2012)

What does it say?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It's not if talking about 19-20.



Yeah that's the one lol.

oh well


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

I miss Tobi's goofy personality. His interactions with Deidara were nice.

Now he's uninteresting.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It's not if talking about 19-20.



i think he means this(56-57):


> トビの正体は二代目火影が穢土転生開発中に生んでしまったうちはカガミ（出来そこないだから再生が遅い）
> トビは兄マダラを見捨てたうちは一族と木の葉に強い憎しみを持っていた。
> トビは柱間に負けたマダラを探しだし、月の目計画を話す
> 生前に万華鏡を開眼していなかったトビに対し、マダラは自分を殺すよう告げる
> ...


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

So, any idea what message Evil's latest image-spoiler attempts to convey?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 11, 2012)

Fuck yeah Madara and Sharingan

IDGAF if it's fake either


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> i think he means this(56-57):




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi is the identity of two of the Hokage if other objects have led to the development of Edo Tensei (slow playback from the other day can Resona) mirror
Tobi is Madara out abandoned brother had a strong hatred to the family and leaves.
Tobi is Madara started looking for lost between the pillars, plan to speak first of the month
For Tobi was not activated the Mangekyou during his life, tells Madara to kill yourself
Because there is borrowed in the same situation held out his eyes before he died.


Tobi is promised to revive in reincarnation at the time the plan was always reaching a climax, Rinnegan, killing plaques recovered.
Formed in puppet form the Akatsuki Sharingan is attached to the Yahiko Nagato Uzumaki clan is a survivor of the Rinnegan, Nagato was most put their trust.
Sharingan Obito thing now, kite had been keeping an eye on is of course excellent family of Obito




lol this doesn't really make that much sense, but then again who cares, it's probably fake.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> i think he means this(56-57):



Fake, it mentioned Nagato and Yahiko


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, any idea what message Evil's latest image-spoiler attempts to convey?


It seems to be Tobi crying over Obito's passing and most are taking this as an indication of Tobi being Obito.

I'm still not quite sure what I think.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 11, 2012)

something about madraa and edo tensei


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Tobi recovered Obito's eye from his corpse. 

I hope that spoiler is confirmed soon.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

Obito's entire family was being watched because they were an excellent Uchiha family.

The Rinn'egan is an Uzumaki trait, but how to unlock it was unknown. Only Uzumaki clan people have ever wielded it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Obito's entire family was being watched because they were an excellent Uchiha family.
> 
> The Rinn'egan is an Uzumaki trait, but how to unlock it was unknown. Only Uzumaki clan people have ever wielded it.



lol, what? That's clearly false.

*Edit*: Oh, so this is your interpretation of the "spoiler?" Damn it! I initially thought it was just a prediction.


----------



## Russo (Aug 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




ナルト第５９７話　「対」

カカシ　おまえの術は一つだ！

ナルト　ど、どういうことだってばよ・・・

トビ　無言

カカシ　こいつの術は異次元空間への物質移動なんだ。自分の体も含めてのね

ガイ　すり抜けではなく、自分自身を異空間へ移動させているのか

カカシ　神威もまた異次元空間に物質を転送する術、さっき飛ばした螺旋丸はおそらく異空間上で命中したんだろう

ナルト　よく分からんけどカカシ先生すげぇぇーーー！！

カカシ　外道魔像へしかけた神威も、先に異空間に魔像を転送することで回避したはず

トビ　仮面の皹ひとつでそこまで予想できるとはさすがだな。だがおまえにチャクラがほとんど残っていないのは明白、ここからどうするつもりだ

カカシ　・・・それだけじゃない、お前の正体も分かった

ナルト　！
ビー　！
ガイ　！

トビ　・・・・・・・・・

カカシ　異空間上で攻撃が命中したのは偶然じゃない。このことはおれの術とお前の術がリンクしている
　　　　ことを示している。そして魔像に神威をしかけた時に、先に術をしかけたおれよりも早くおまえは
　　　　同じ術を発動することができた・・・
　　　　これらのことが意味するのはただ一つ・・・　　　
　　　　
　　　　おまえはこの写輪眼のもともとの持ち主・・・そうだろう、オビト

ナルト　だ、だれだってばよ！

ガイ　うちはオビトか・・・？死んだはずでは・・・


トビ　自分の眼で確かめてみろ！カカシ！！！
トビ、印を結ぶ
　　　「火遁　豪炎海の術！！」

カカシ　「水遁　爆水衝波の術！」
津波のような水遁で対抗するも全く歯が立たず、あたり一面が火の海になる。

カカシ　（これだけの火遁・・・やはりうちは以外には考えられん・・）


ぱっつぁん　尾獣玉！！！

トビ　神羅天征！！！

八尾の放った尾獣玉で大部分の炎をかき消すが、同時にトビの術で吹き飛ばされる一同。

カカシ　（・・・・・・こいつ強い！）

ガイ　ここまでやる相手とはな・・



術を見破られるも、圧倒的な力を見せつけるトビ！！
一同の対抗策は・・？
次週へ


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Obito's entire family was being watched because they were an excellent Uchiha family.
> 
> *The Rinn'egan is an Uzumaki trait, but how to unlock it was unknown. Only Uzumaki clan people have ever wielded it*.


Fake it is


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

well both 19-20 and 56-57 are probably fake spoilers.only true ones are confirmed to be Evil's.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> well both 19-20 and 56-57 are probably fake spoilers.only true ones are confirmed to be Evil's.



Spoiler 56-57 sounded so damn promising too. Paint me disappoint.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, any idea what message Evil's latest image-spoiler attempts to convey?


Tobi (Hayate) is distressed by Yugao's grief.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Obito's entire family was being watched because they were an excellent Uchiha family.
> 
> The Rinn'egan is an Uzumaki trait, but how to unlock it was unknown. Only Uzumaki clan people have ever wielded it.



Calling it fake already. Rinnegan requires both Uchiha and Senju bloodline. Uzumaki doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 11, 2012)

> "Katon Australia fire sea art!


The fuck?


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Calling it fake already. Rinnegan requires both Uchiha and Senju bloodline. Uzumaki doesn't have anything to do with it.



Well, they are related to the Senju, so it's not that far fetched to believe that a powerful Uzumaki can substitute for a Senju.

I assume Hashirama inherited the full power of Rikudou's Body: Physical Energy and Life-force.

Maybe Senju typically inherit more of Rikudou's physical energy, while the Uzumaki Clan possess a stronger life force?

I don't know.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Calling it fake already. Rinnegan requires both Uchiha and Senju bloodline. Uzumaki doesn't have anything to do with it.



Perhaps Uchiha+Senju = Uzumaki :amazed


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Calling it fake already. Rinnegan requires both Uchiha and Senju bloodline. Uzumaki doesn't have anything to do with it.



Rinnegan is the final evolution of the sharingan according to Kabuto, still not confirmed that you need Senju DNA.(though you prolly do)


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Can someone link to the latest hints Evil provided? lol.



Most important one:


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

EDIT: Thx.



Evil said:


> You guys should think more, shut you mouth and don't talk so much. You'll end up with a life of regret.



Yeah..I don't think this is as simple as "Tobi=Obito."


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2012)

Tobi has a _lot_ of explaining to do to Kakashi.

But he most likely will arrogantly throw him a challenge to work for the answers to come out just like he did with Naruto regarding his mask.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 11, 2012)

Russo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fake but what does it say?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Raiden said:


> EDIT: Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..I don't think this is as simple as "Tobi=Obito."



Not likely. Although I do believe this Tobi is using Obito's eye.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Tobi might not be Obito but he is using the sharingan that belonged to Obito, Tobi/Kakashi somehow met all of the requirements to awaken the MS for Obito's Sharingan.
> 
> 
> Fuck it Tobi is Obito the scars on the right side of his face prove it.



Pretty sure those were wrinkles.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> This is fake but what does it say?



Tobi used katon and shinra tensei. Meh...fake


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

most likely tobi is  related to obito somehow.but not obito himself.
probably stole his eye.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Tobi used katon and shinra tensei. Meh...fake



Lol, yup!

Tobi using offensive jutsu? Fake!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pretty sure those were wrinkles.



Too bad they're only on his right side.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 11, 2012)

the grave picture by evil is interesting obito would not mourn himself maybe tobi is a family member, or friend. and if he is family like itachi and sasuke they share similar MS.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Tobi's a genjutsu that the original Tobi used on a successor to convince him that he was also Tobi. 

Obito survived, was stumbled upon by the prior Tobi incarnation, and genjutsu'd into believing he was Tobi.


----------



## auem (Aug 11, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



tobi found obito's eye in the collapsing cave....but why the eye slipped through his hand...



Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



tobi watching kakashi mourns the death of obito...

i bet he was inspired by kakashi's grief and took the revenge against shinobi system upon his shoulder.....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2012)

Given how the nature of Tobi's jutsu and his identity is being slowly exposed I wonder if we'll have panels showing him angry, shocked or evily looking, like when he gave his "no one" speech chapters ago.

He could give Kakashi a small congratulation for figuring out some things...


----------



## Russo (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Tobi used katon and shinra tensei. Meh...fake



"Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch?"


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Russo said:


> "Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch?"



 this one sounds plausible. but way to detailed to be the initial spoiler.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> We already knew that before Evil arrived.
> 
> So I'll assume he's trying to tell us something a little more complex than that.



He told us that Tobi possess Obito's eye; then he tells us that Tobi visited Obito's grave, and finally, he found his eye.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Russo said:


> "Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch?"



2 or 3 sentences are exatly the same of the last chapter.



Seraphiel said:


> Yeah he said that a while ago.



my bad i didn't check


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Perhaps Uchiha+Senju = Uzumaki :amazed


if this was the case, why Uzumakis dont seem to have anything related to the genjutsus and stuff?

what can be the case is:

uzumaki = rikudou pre juubi. Its the most possbile scenary in my mind, after all, the clan known for sealing techniques and jinchuuriki bodies is the uzumaki, and this is what rikudou needed to go against juubi.

senju and uchiha are sons of rikudou with the powers obtained by him from juubi, separated.

so it would be uzumaki + juubi = senju + uchiha, senjus inherited the body trait from uzumaki, and uchiha the eye trait(thats why they are able to awake the rinnegan too).

if uzumakis are supposed to be able to have pure rinnegan, without sharingan traits, we will finally be able to separate things. The six paths would come from rikudou's powers, and the sharingan powers would be juubi's.

Think of this, the juubi does look like a plant with sharingan, the senju and the uchihas would have powers inherited from juubi.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

When Tobi was mouring Deidara's "deaths" and "crying", he still had his silly-mode activated.

It's the same thing being depicted there.

Tobi is mouring Obito's supposed death, but Obito is not dead, because he himself is Obito.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like this is indeed just a progression chapter with it's relevant info revealed. The perfect time to let Kakashi recover from the last Kamui though for when the fight re-starts.

Then again, his usage of Kamui sometimes varies IIRC from either 2 or sometimes 3 times because I remember him using it two times against Deidara, resulting in just warping his arm, and the last one to send his bomb somewhere else.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like this is indeed just a progression chapter with it's relevant info revealed. The perfect time to let Kakashi recover from the last Kamui though for when the fight re-starts.
> 
> Then again, his usage of Kamui sometimes varies IIRC from either 2 or sometimes 3 times because I remember him using it two times against Deidara, resulting in just warping his arm, and the last one to send his bomb somewhere else.



There's no such thing as recovering from spamming Kamui.

There's only blindness.


----------



## Sound Village (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pretty sure those were wrinkles.



The left side of his face didn't look that wrinkly. At least from behind.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like this is indeed just a progression chapter with it's relevant info revealed. The perfect time to let Kakashi recover from the last Kamui though for when the fight re-starts.
> 
> Then again, his usage of Kamui sometimes varies IIRC from either 2 or sometimes 3 times because I remember him using it two times against Deidara, resulting in just warping his arm, and the last one to send his bomb somewhere else.



Kakashi will run out of chakra when the plot demands, not a moment sooner - just like all of the other characters.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> He told us that Tobi possess Obito's eye; then he tells us that Tobi visited Obito's grave, and finally, he found his eye.



Pretty much this ^^ Tobi is someone who acquired his sharingan from Obito's corpse. As for the later pic, I don't think its meant to taken seriously.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2012)

So from what I gather from the spoilers:

Tobi had the sharingan but lost it somehow. He is somehow related to Obito, and stole his eye for some reason. There has to be a reason it was specifically Obito's eye though. This is assuming Tobi _isn't_ Obito himself.

Seems like our predictions based on Evil's hints always end up more interesting than the actual chapter.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if this was the case, why Uzumakis dont seem to have anything related to the genjutsus and stuff?
> 
> what can be the case is:
> 
> ...



To be fair, I've always been a Rikudo = Uzumaki supporter.

That said, we know little about the Uzumaki clan, as it was mysteriously destroyed and scattered some time ago.

What we do know is, they have large chakra, long life spans, and special chakra able to contain Jinchurrki's (Most notably, the Kyuubi). and they specialized in sealing techniques.

That's not really much.

I can't help but think they will get more development as the manga continues. At some point, Naruto's going to have to learn sealing techniques, since it seems that's really the only way to take on a Juubi.

I wouldn't be shocked to find out the people Orochimaru and Sasuke are visiting are Uzumaki people, infact.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if this was the case, why Uzumakis dont seem to have anything related to the genjutsus and stuff?
> 
> what can be the case is:
> 
> ...



bolded is how i view it as well. it also helps that Naruto has parallels with both Hashirama and RS with both the emphasis on physical powers and heritage from a sealing clan while Sasuke paralles Madara and the Juubi with the powerful nature of his chakra.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if this was the case, why Uzumakis dont seem to have anything related to the genjutsus and stuff?
> 
> what can be the case is:
> 
> ...



thats a fake spoiler and i really doubt kishi would go all this way to merge the 2 dojutsus into one(juubis eye,RS,Tobi's mask,izanagi explanation,Madara awakening of the eyes etc...)only to separate them again later on.
the progression of all these developments only serves to emphasize towards one line of dojutsu be it originally juubi's eye or not.
also uzumakis are a clan related to the senjuu ,they did not precede them.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



Well it's been pretty much as obvious as it can get that Tobi has Obito's right eye for a while now


----------



## KevKev (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you guys think it's possible that when you steal someone's eyes, you can see what the previous owner sees? I mean check the chapter out with Sasuke's monologue about Itachi's memories burnt into his eyes...maybe it could explain why Tobi said that no wonder Kakashi regrets things.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Sasuke knows Itachi's life inside out. He didn't need his eyes for that.

But it's possible.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

So Tobi = Obito theory is dead. Who's Tobi then? Izuna? Shisui?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> So Tobi = Obito theory is dead. Who's Tobi then? Izuna? Shisui?



I'm not sure it's officially dead until Tobi's identity is revealed as someone else.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Izuna & Shisui lol.

They're the ones who are dead, officially.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



so its confirmed Tobi is not obito but he took his eye.
perhaps he is izuna?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'm not sure it's officially dead until Tobi's identity is revealed as someone else.



I guess, but if Evil is right and Tobi got his eyes from Obito's corpse. Then he can't really be Obito himself


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 11, 2012)

this might be help guys

if you can make sense of it that is.

where where where where the wound went into the surface of the guy there would nephew Scarecrow ? ? ? ? ? ? Ah, little chap? some seemed went into the course of the war? Naruto attacks the stomach and honest mind goin go What happened to you if this world were somehow Alright I Naruto's attack in this vein graft left-hand side N Guts really nice Looks like a little before had hit ska attacks Naruto while ago What's the difference did not appear honest peace ? to hit is that? What do you mean


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not sure he even took the eye.
He throws the eye and doesn't catch it in Evil's pic.

Maybe he is starting to think he should have collected it.
Or maybe he is collecting it NOW.

Obito's eye is definitely discussed, but Tobi isn't Obito and it's not sure he even has the eye.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> so its confirmed Tobi is not obito but he took his eye.
> perhaps he is izuna?



there's another spoiler too ya know. I think it will change your mind.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> this might be help guys
> 
> if you can make sense of it that is.
> 
> where where where where the wound went into the surface of the guy there would nephew Scarecrow ? ? ? ? ? ? Ah, little chap? some seemed went into the course of the war? Naruto attacks the stomach and honest mind goin go What happened to you if this world were somehow Alright I Naruto's attack in this vein graft left-hand side N Guts really nice Looks like a little before had hit ska attacks Naruto while ago What's the difference did not appear honest peace ? to hit is that? What do you mean



post the japanese text.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> I guess, but if Evil is right and Tobi got his eyes from Obito's corpse. Then he can't really be Obito himself



Tobi could always be lying...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

i never bought the "uzumakis are distant relatives of senjus and heirs of the younger son".

rikudou must be uzumaki, because it fits perfectly. Plus, the elder brother's eye looks like the uzumaki symbol.

i like this idea, because it would easy up the possibility of sasuke recognizing naruto.  Would justify naruto assuming the kage post, because it wouldnt be yet again another heir of the younger brother in control, but someone who represents both senju and uchiha.



vered said:


> thats a fake spoiler and i really doubt kishi would go all this way to merge the 2 dojutsus into one(juubis eye,RS,Tobi's mask,izanagi explanation,Madara awakening of the eyes etc...)only to separate them again later on.
> the progression of all these developments only serves to emphasize towards one line of dojutsu be it originally juubi's eye or not.
> also uzumakis are a clan related to the senjuu ,they did not precede them.



i know that its fake, we are just discussing the possibility.

and imo, it would make sense if rikudou was uzumaki, the only question to be answered is if he had the six paths before sealing juubi.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 11, 2012)

ナルト ネタバレ 597
ナルト ネタバレ 597
戦局に入った小さな皹・・・うあ　おいカカシ・・・見えたか?ああ　奴の面に傷が入った　どこどこどこどこ？さっきのナルトの攻撃がスカる前に少し当たっていたようだな　ホントだ　左側んトコ　ナイスガッツだナルト　この調子で攻めるぞ　よーし　これならなんとかすりゃいける気がするってばよ　イや　正直ナルトの攻撃が当たったようには・・・正直見えなかった　じゃあ　違うのか？どういうことだ

Don't ask where i got this but i read the other spoilers from the other past chapters and there all correct.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 11, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I mean check the chapter out with Sasuke's monologue about Itachi's memories burnt into his eyes...


That was actually the other way around. Sasuke was talking about the horrible things he'd be burning into Itachi's eyes from now on.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> So Tobi = Obito theory is dead. Who's Tobi then? Izuna?


Possibly. 





> Shisui?


...........



Ahahahahahaahah!!!!!



Sutol said:


> Izuna & Shisui lol.
> 
> They're the ones who are dead, officially.


It has to be Izuna. The spoiler suggested that Tobi stole Obito's eye...



TNPS1984 said:


> I guess, but if Evil is right and Tobi got his eyes from Obito's corpse. Then he can't really be Obito himself


What do you mean? He just stole his own eye!


*Spoiler*: __ 



(Yeeeep, I'm in denial...)


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Other idea :

It was indeed Obito's eye Tobi had.
But since it doesn't work anymore with Kakashi's new tactic, he destroys it and replaces it with another of his eye wall and starts spamming another jutsu.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

The spoiler didn't suggest anything.

Evil merely posted a picture and some are ass-uming their interpretation is the right one.



And by the way, the only person who confirms things is Kishimoto. Not Evil.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Other idea :
> 
> It was indeed Obito's eye Tobi had.
> But since it doesn't work anymore with Kakashi's new tactic, he destroys it and replaces it with another of his eye wall and starts spamming another jutsu.



lol, why would he destroy it?


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why would he destroy it?



To replace it with a sharingan with a more useful jutsu. He can't use intangibility anymore or he'll be FRSed without having the possiblity to block / counter / retaliate, so he might as well use something else.

Destroy is overkill as a word, but you see him playing with the eyeball / flipping the eyeball* and letting it drop* in the spoiler pic.
And he has to use his sharinwall at some point.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i never bought the "uzumakis are distant relatives of senjus and heirs of the younger son".
> 
> rikudou must be uzumaki, because it fits perfectly. Plus, the elder brother's eye looks like the uzumaki symbol.
> 
> i like this idea, because it would easy up the possibility of sasuke recognizing naruto.  Would justify naruto assuming the kage post, because it wouldnt be yet again another heir of the younger brother in control, but someone who represents both senju and uchiha.



but until stated otherwise that statement is a fact.the Uzumaki's could have easily inherited a certain part of RS power just like the uchiha and the senjuu did.Being from the Younger brother line they inherited strong bodies similar to the senjuu's and the sealing techs.


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> ナルト ネタバレ 597
> ナルト ネタバレ 597
> 戦局に入った小さな皹・・・うあ　おいカカシ・・・見えたか?ああ　奴の面に傷が入った　どこどこどこどこ？さっきのナルトの攻撃がスカる前に少し当たっていたようだな　ホントだ　左側んトコ　ナイスガッツだナルト　この調子で攻めるぞ　よーし　これならなんとかすりゃいける気がするってばよ　イや　正直ナルトの攻撃が当たったようには・・・正直見えなかった　じゃあ　違うのか？どういうことだ
> 
> Don't ask where i got this but i read the other spoilers from the other past chapters and there all correct.



That just looks like a transcript of the first few pages of 596


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

We need another clue from Evil.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> ナルト ネタバレ 597
> ナルト ネタバレ 597
> 戦局に入った小さな皹・・・うあ　おいカカシ・・・見えたか?ああ　奴の面に傷が入った　どこどこどこどこ？さっきのナルトの攻撃がスカる前に少し当たっていたようだな　ホントだ　左側んトコ　ナイスガッツだナルト　この調子で攻めるぞ　よーし　これならなんとかすりゃいける気がするってばよ　イや　正直ナルトの攻撃が当たったようには・・・正直見えなかった　じゃあ　違うのか？どういうことだ
> 
> Don't ask where i got this but i read the other spoilers from the other past chapters and there all correct.



cant make sense out of it really.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 11, 2012)

First picture seems to suggest that Tobi recovered Obito's eye.

Second one's got me wondering... Some of you have guessed that he's mourning Obito or something?


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> To replace it with a sharingan with a more useful jutsu. He can't use intangibility anymore or he'll be FRSed without having the possiblity to block / counter / retaliate, so he might as well use something else.
> 
> Destroy is overkill as a word, but you see him playing with the eyeball / flipping the eyeball* and letting it drop* in the spoiler pic.
> And he has to use his sharinwall at some point.



Why not substitute it for another Sharingan, without destroying it? 

The photo-edit, probably tells us that Tobi found Obito's eye, just like he found Sasori's ring?

Maybe he "recovered" it?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

SaiST said:


> First picture seems to suggest that Tobi recovered Obito's eye.
> 
> Second one's got me wondering... Some of you have guessed that he's mourning Obito or something?



The same way he was mourning Deidara.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

perhaps Tobi is obito's lost brother?father?


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why not substitute it for another Sharingan, without destroying it?



Well, yeah, he can pluck it. You are stuck on one word and not the most important one.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

When did Kishi ever say that Obito had a lost brother or father?



His father would be dead by now.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Tobi must be a known character. The most likely candidate for him so far according to Evil's clue is Izuna.


----------



## Sound Village (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys are seriously falling for that picture...? Funny how it looks oddly similar to Chapter 280, page 19. . .


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

So.. According to Evils trollposts:

Tobi is using Obito's eye which he collected off a dead Obito with Zetsu.

Tobi proceeds to laugh his ass off at Obito's death and/or Kakashi's feelings for Obito.


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> perhaps Tobi is obito's lost brother?father?



That actually sounds kind of plausible now

Tobi was Obito's big brother who we never heard about before and got sad from Obito's death so he decided to to take over the world


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> When did Kishi ever say that Obito had a lost brother or father?
> 
> 
> 
> His father would be dead by now.



All Uchiha's have brothers.

All humans have fathers.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

It's not according to Evil's posts, it's according to your interpretation.


----------



## Summers (Aug 11, 2012)

Dont think the chapter has as much to do with Obito as the Evil clues let on. I think Evil is doing what Obito theorists did last chapter and the chapter before that, taking what happened and seeing how it could connect to Obito; Then Evil turns his prediction/Theory into puzzles that's what he is showing us. 

I can really see us getting the chapter and looking back, wondering what the hell those clues had to do with the actual chapter. Its smart, that way nobody can really figure them out and get completely spoiled.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sound Village said:


> You guys are seriously falling for that picture...? Funny how it looks oddly similar to Chapter 280, page 19. . .



Thank you genius


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2012)

Geg said:


> That actually sounds kind of plausible now
> 
> Tobi was Obito's big brother who we never heard about before and got sad from Obito's death so he decided to to take over the world



Well it still makes more sense than Obtio deciding to take over the world


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe Tobi actually despises the Uchiha...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

*Enter: Otibo, brother of Obito Uchiha!*


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's not according to Evil's posts, it's according to your interpretation.



Which are always right.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

well, if tobi got obito's eye, so obito is out of the way...

tobi cant be shisui...he wouldnt talk about himself in third person while alone...

the possibilities are now izuna, someone new, or something not that human 



Sound Village said:


> You guys are seriously falling for that picture...? Funny how it looks oddly similar to Chapter 280, page 19. . .



everybody knows that its an edition, thats how Evil gives us spoilers.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Sound Village said:


> You guys are seriously falling for that picture...? Funny how it looks oddly similar to Chapter 280, page 19. . .



It's an obvious photo-edit; Evil is forcing us to figure out the spoiler instead of telling us our right.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 11, 2012)

Geg said:


> That just looks like a transcript of the first few pages of 596



NO because i can see the transcript of the 596 and it was like this.

in the public ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE latest movie Bonn war readiness Naruto the moment he is about to Suikomo ability of guy Naruto, you are known to attack simply confidence to materialize guy at that time ? ? ? a chance We all slip through even Owaza, *please lift me high* I can go another Be the alter ego so I know that I Wings Do not use *diversionary attack so I feel I aim at the counter* to make love in the basic labor of close combat


The bolded are what happend last chapter kakashi asked bee for help bee throwing them and all the lift me high makes sense.

And it was all about kakashi figureing out tobi's justu.

some of this is actually 595 as well supposedly anyway.


----------



## Sound Village (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's an obvious photo-edit; Evil is forcing us to figure out the spoiler instead of telling us our right.



Ah, I see. New around here. Not sure how things work quite yet.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2012)

Tobi is Rin with a wig.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Sound Village said:


> You guys are seriously falling for that picture...? Funny how it looks oddly similar to Chapter 280, page 19. . .



That's the point, it is an edit to give us clues...


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> NO because i can see the transcript of the 596 and it was like this.
> 
> in the public ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE latest movie Bonn war readiness Naruto the moment he is about to Suikomo ability of guy Naruto, you are known to attack simply confidence to materialize guy at that time ? ? ? a chance We all slip through even Owaza, *please lift me high* I can go another Be the alter ego so I know that I Wings Do not use *diversionary attack so I feel I aim at the counter* to make love in the basic labor of close combat
> 
> ...



It was literally just the first couple of pages of dialog from chapter 596.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Tobi is Rin with a wig.



It's not a wig, it's a hairy mask. The new spiral mask doesn't have that feature unfortunately.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:
			
		

> When did Kishi ever say that Obito had a lost brother or father?


"When did Kishi ever say Obito had a father?"

..........

You really need an explanation for that?





> His father would be dead by now.


What? SO you know how old his father was. Damn, you must have searched up Obito's family on ancestry.com or something.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

Sound Village said:


> Ah, I see. New around here. Not sure how things work quite yet.


hehe xD, welcome


well Evil has already read the chapter since tuesday, but he just gives us clues throught editions, not the direct spoiler...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111, you already changed your mind based on a picture.

Now you're saying Tobi is Obito's father.

Dude, messed up much?

lol.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 11, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Can some one simplify the announcement for me?
> Next week's double issue week, so 2 chapters? And we will get spoilers at friday?


This week is the double issue. A double issue is basically means that the same issue is released two weeks straight.

Thing is, there's the possibility of us getting next week's chapter a little early.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> And by the way, the only person who confirms things is Kishimoto. Not Evil.



Thats the most hillarious thing I have read on the thread considering Evil is ALWAYS correct.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, this sure is an interesting picture.  The first thought is that it's something relating to Obito but that seems a bit too obvious.  Perhaps it's time for Kakashi to die? 



k2nice said:


> Anyone wanna predict what post number this thread will reach before we get the first valid spoiler.
> 
> 2218



2003 as all threads are automatically closed at 2003 posts.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Thats the most hillarious thing I have read on the thread considering Evil is ALWAYS correct.



Except that Evil didn't say ANYTHING.

So what is he correct about please do tell? 

Did he tell you about Kabuto's "other" jutsu? That why you were so convinced he had some other jutsu ready to pull out of his ass?

lol.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, this sure is an interesting picture.  The first thought is that it's something relating to Obito but that seems a bit too obvious.  Perhaps it's time for Kakashi to die?



Evil added we would ROFL remembering that picture after reading the chapter, so don't take it too seriously. It's the kind of thing we can't really use for predicting without twisting it.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, this sure is an interesting picture.  The first thought is that it's something relating to Obito but that seems a bit too obvious.  Perhaps it's time for Kakashi to die?


It does look kinda like he's sneakin' up on Kakashi...

Maybe he finally wants to take the other Sharingan? Can't see why he would this late in the game.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

Which way am I supposed to be reading Evil's spoiler of Obito's grave site? Left to right or right to left?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Tobi must be a known character. The most likely candidate for him so far according to Evil's clue is *Izuna*.



Oh God, please no. PLEASE NO, NO, FUCKING NO! PLEASE ANYONE BUT HIM! Future Evil Sasuke, Parallel Universe Naruto, Obito. Itachi who went to the past and defeated RS, anyone.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh God, please no. PLEASE NO, NO, FUCKING NO!



Better than Obito.


----------



## auem (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> perhaps Tobi is obito's lost brother?father?



i used to think shisui was obito's younger brother...they look very much alike...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

If all those that looked alike were brothers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh God, please no. PLEASE NO, NO, FUCKING NO! PLEASE ANYONE BUT HIM! Future Evil Sasuke, Parallel Universe Naruto, Obito. Itachi who went to the past and defeated RS, anyone.


why the hate for izuna? he could be epic, he was madara's brother after all


----------



## KevKev (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh God, please no. PLEASE NO, NO, FUCKING NO! PLEASE ANYONE BUT HIM! Future Evil Sasuke, Parallel Universe Naruto, Obito. Itachi who went to the past and defeated RS, anyone.



I really want Future Evil Sasuke


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Better than Obito.



No, I rather Obito, I rather ANYONE than Izuna, even an unknown, even Itachi wanked to hell and back.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

Evil future Sasuke is one of the most fun Tobi theories if we stop to think


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No, I rather Obito, I rather ANYONE than Izuna, even an unknown, even Itachi wanked to hell and back.



Why, from the flashback Izuna seemed like a more interesting char than both obito and buto.

But Madara said he was dead so you prolly will get your wish.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No, I rather Obito, I rather ANYONE than Izuna, even an unknown, even Itachi wanked to hell and back.


Can you at least give us a reasonable answer as to why you have such a hatred for the Izuna theory?


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:
			
		

> ObitoUchiha111, you already changed your mind based on a picture.


of course not, but it seems to be a big hint that he's not Obito(I have a fukkin bet riding on this...).



> Now you're saying Tobi is Obito's father.


What? Of course not. I'm just responding to your stupid post.



> Dude, messed up much?
> 
> lol.


Stop being a dick.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why the hate for izuna? he could be epic, he was madara's brother after all



Coz tobi sucks at matching Izuna's hype being madara bro and ms wielder


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

auem said:


> i used to think shisui was obito's younger brother...they look very much alike...



And Omoi is Shisui's chocolate brother, from another mother.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why the hate for izuna? he could be epic, he was madara's brother after all



he was in 2 panels and no character knows who the hell he is.

real epic reveal there.

and why the hell is he wearing a mask


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Coz tobi sucks at matching Izuna's feats.


well he would need to be an izuna that lost all his powers


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Izuna's reason for concealing his face from others?

Does he have a huge mole on his nose?

How did he come back alive from the coffin we've seen him in?

Where did he get another pair of eyes from?

Who guided him while he was blind wandering around towns like a ghost?

It's Izuna allright.

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> And Omoi is Shisui's chocolate brother, from another mother.



Same mother, different father as it generally goes.

Shisui is one different looking Uchiha though.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why the hate for izuna? he could be epic, he was madara's brother after all



No its not, its the most BORING option. Anything is better than a boring option, there are retarded, stupid and horrible options but all of them are better than a boring one.

"Hey, Im Madara bro and thats that, all my relevance is that I Madara's brotha " Fucking shit no.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd say the most "fun" Tobi identities:
Future Evil Naruto (his hair turns black when he puts on a mask)
Future Evil Sasuke
Danzou
Obito
Shisui
Izuna
Madara clone
Kagami


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

son_michael said:


> he was in 2 panels and no character knows who the hell he is.
> 
> real epic reveal there.



being uchiha madara's brother is enough.

again, im not a supporter, but it would be better than some good boy that suddenly decided to turn evil. At least Izuna could have access to the same informations that Madara had, and could give us some insight about what is really up with Madara and his goals.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No its not, its the most BORING option. Anything is better than a boring option, there are retarded, stupid and horrible options but all of them are better than a boring one.
> 
> "Hey, Im Madara bro and thats that, all my relevance is that I Madara's brotha " Fucking shit no.



The reveal might be boring if it's Izuna, but after the reveal has a chance to be epic.

Remember, this dude was on par with Madara.


----------



## auem (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> And Omoi is Shisui's chocolate brother, from another mother.



a whiten up omoi  hardly comes close to shisui.....

i can rather imagine younger shisui looking close to obito(goggle-less)...


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

> Izuna's reason for concealing his face from others?


Cuz he's ashamed that he looks like his brother but didn't end up nearly as famous as him.



> Does he have a huge mole on his nose?


Who know, lol.



> How did he come back alive from the coffin we've seen him in?


Rinne Tensei...



> Where did he get another pair of eyes from?


Madara stole them from some pour sap and gave em' to him.



> Who guided him while he was blind wandering around towns like a ghost?


No one cuz he had eyes.



> It's Izuna allright.


Damn straight.



> Hahahahaha.


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!


Seriously though. I don't support the Izuna theory but it's the only other plausible option besides Obito. So yeah.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 11, 2012)

So Tobi is Izuna, huh?

I would've loved to see Tobi is a girl so much too.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Evil added we would ROFL remembering that picture after reading the chapter, so don't take it too seriously. It's the kind of thing we can't really use for predicting without twisting it.



Eh, we could laugh at the picture for a multitude of pictures.  Some of those reasons are ones that don't mean that we shouldn't take the picture seriously. 



SaiST said:


> It does look kinda like he's sneakin' up on Kakashi...
> 
> Maybe he finally wants to take the other Sharingan? Can't see why he would this late in the game.



Well, for one it will prevent Kakashi from using Kamui which can be used to negate his intangibility.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> being uchiha madara's brother is enough.
> 
> again, im not a supporter, but it would be better than some good boy that suddenly decided to turn evil. At least Izuna could have access to the same informations that Madara had, and could give us some insight about what is really up with Madara and his goals.



How can it be better than obito?! Epic tale of a good pure soul twisted by genjutsu and stained with hatred/vengence in his heart. connetcions to kakashi and Naruto. a special uchiha who has dimensional sharingan powers.

how the hell is this boring?





ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Cuz he's ashamed that he looks like his brother but didn't end up nearly as famous as him.
> 
> Who know, lol.
> 
> ...




no its not the only plausible. There is the multiple tobi theory that i really like. Many tobi's taking on the same role throughout history or some shit.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, look, more people trying to downplay Izuna's significance in the Uchiha clan's rise, and the influence his fate had on Madara's big decisions. 



son_michael said:


> How can it be better than obito?! Epic tale of a good pure soul twisted by genjutsu and stained with hatred/vengence in his heart. connetcions to kakashi and Naruto. a special uchiha who has dimensional sharingan powers.
> 
> how the hell is this boring?


Nobody really said anything about it being boring, some just don't like the idea. Some admire the influence Obito had on the paths Kakashi and Naruto took as Shinobi, and don't wish for that to be tarnished.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I'd say the most "fun" Tobi identities:
> Future Evil Naruto (his hair turns black when he puts on a mask)
> Future Evil Sasuke
> Danzou
> ...



Kagami has potential for awesomess. 
He may have appeared in only one flashback so far, but he might be the reason Tobirama monitored the Uchiha and the reason why the Uchiha didn't appear during the Kyuubi attack. (since Kishi made a point in showing the Sarutobi's squad was still active and missing only Danzou( probably hiding as usual) and Kagami)
So while he himself would not be that interesting (but he still completely undeveloped, it would change if he was Tobi), he would be good backstory material.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2012)

Izuna w/ Obito's Sharingan is probably the most likely Tobi candidate in my mind.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Can you at least give us a reasonable answer as to why you have such a hatred for the Izuna theory?



Because its the easiest and most boring option. "Yo, he is Madara's brotha thats why he is so important, nope no connection to any character its just that ya know brothas are important and he is Madara's so yup thats why he is Tobi"

Dont get me wrong, its a sensible option in fact in many ways its more sensible than the hevily hinted Obito. Its just fucking boring.

Give me a cool reveal I will celebrate, give me a retarded reveal I will facepalm (Future Evil Sasuke), give me a stupid reveal I will  (Madara's clone) give me a horrible reveal I will vomit (Parallel Universe Naruto, Ramen Guy), Give me a terrible reveal I will shit on Kishi and cry (FV badass Itachi). Give me anything, but please dont give me boring (Kagami, random new character) but if you will please dont give me the boring most of them all (Izuna) whom only justification will be being Madara's brother and thats it.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

Regarding Izuna, I'm just going to link one of my old posts, since I'd rather not waste time typing it again.



I have a feeling that Kishi is going to link Izuna and Obito via Obito's eye.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

son_michael said:
			
		

> no its not the only plausible. There is the multiple tobi theory that i really like. Many tobi's taking on the same role throughout history or some shit.


There's only one Tobi though.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 11, 2012)

Geg said:


> It was literally just the first couple of pages of dialog from chapter 596.



Word your right LOL.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No its not, its the most BORING option. Anything is better than a boring option, there are retarded, stupid and horrible options but all of them are better than a boring one.
> 
> "Hey, Im Madara bro and thats that, all my relevance is that I Madara's brotha " Fucking shit no.



Well him being Obito doesn't make sense if he's acquainted to Madara 

Madara: Hey
Obito: Hey
Madara: What's up?
Obito: Just chillin...under a rock.
Madara: That sucks. You know what else sucks? My clan and my boyfr- err I mean girlfriend hates me.
Obito: Ouch. Well I guess we're in the same shoe, girl I like likes my teammate.
Madara: Damn bro, I know that feel. I'm Madara btw
Obito: Obito, can I call you...Mads?
Madara: Not a problem kid
Obito: Cool. Man..this world sucks.
Madara: Yeah it does...wanna put an infinite genjutsu on it?
Obito: Sure, let's go
* Mistakenly phase through rock*
Obito: Holy shit
Madara: Wtf


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Same mother, different father as it generally goes.
> 
> Shisui is one different looking Uchiha though.



Mother rhymed, so let's stick with mother.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

*@Menacing Eyes:* It's possible. I always did have a feeling that Obito and Izuna were somehow connected.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> The reveal might be boring if it's Izuna, but after the reveal has a chance to be epic.
> 
> Remember, this dude was on par with Madara.



No, he was on par with Madara up till the point he had EMS, in fact its debatable if he was equal (please note that there is a difference between equal and on par) of even MS Madara.

In short he is the guy that was almost as strong as Madara, the guy that at the end was overshadowed by him. And believe me I have a liking for overshadowed and bullied characters my top 1 favs are Nauto and Kabuto but not from him.

Even RM Naruto should be > MS Madara. Thats all there is to it. Yes the reveal might be epic AFTER what he do, but not the reveal and for all that matters ANYONE could be epic after the reveal its the reveal by itself which I expect it to provoke me any emotion and Izuna doesnt provoke anything from me, I could care less if he was one shotted by Hinata or if he crushed a multiverse with his hands.

Even with Itachi at least I will have a burning deep hatred increased every week by his fandom and I will be extremelly happy when he gets defeated, if its a character I like then I will be excited too, if its a retarded option I can laugh and cope with it. But I dont want the villain to be someone who I simply cant care about.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No its not, its the most BORING option. Anything is better than a boring option, there are retarded, stupid and horrible options but all of them are better than a boring one.
> 
> "Hey, Im Madara bro and thats that, all my relevance is that I Madara's brotha " Fucking shit no.



we have no idea of what was up between Madara and Izuna...Izuna was showed ruling the Uchiha clan side by side with Madara. 

Of these options, he is one of the guys that could bring the most backstory, because he would have witnessed a lot.

Dislike the theory is one thing. I dislike many Tobi theories too. But you are simply claiming that it would be boring without consider how epic things could get later...when you dont even know how much Izuna knows...

See, the majority of the options are people with a low potential in terms of power compared to Izuna. Izuna was to Madara what Sasuke was to Itachi, before having someone like Hashirama as his rival, Madara had Izuna as his rival...if you can rival someone like Madara, you are definitely strong.

It would also change the scenary when it comes to possibilities of Tobi dying soon. Because someone like Obito wouldnt be trying to become complete, but Izuna would be totally powered down, so we would expect him to become complete again and show his true power before dying.

Tobi = Izuna is the "who tobi is" option that could give Tobi more time spam until the end of the manga.

I prefer the "what tobi is" theories, but if its about who, i prefer izuna over obito, shisui, kagami, etc


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Izuna never had EMS. You meant Madara.


----------



## k2nice (Aug 11, 2012)

All of Evils Post


*Spoiler*: __ 







Evil said:


> All I have to say is.





loool3 said:


> Exactly what i thought, but looks like Evil couldn't find another character with such a name?
> He could just have used Tobi.





Evil said:


> Ebisu.





Evil said:


> Some chapters can be spoiled with better pictures than others. I didn't think of Ebisu until after I made the last picture, plus throwing in Obito may have been a misdirect, hue. Do I really know about the chapters early, or am I just making educated guesses...
> 
> さあ~





Evil said:


> You guys should think more, shut you mouth and don't talk so much. You'll end up with a life of regret.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Izuna w/ Obito's Sharingan is probably the most likely Tobi candidate in my mind.



Madara/Hashirama clone is both the lamest and most likely outcome.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh God, please no. PLEASE NO, NO, FUCKING NO! PLEASE ANYONE BUT HIM! Future Evil Sasuke, Parallel Universe Naruto, Obito. Itachi who went to the past and defeated RS, anyone.



I support the theory of Tobi being an Orochimaru lab rat


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Regarding Izuna, I'm just going to link one of my old posts, since I'd rather not waste time typing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that Kishi is going to link Izuna and Obito via Obito's eye.



I like this but its more than Izuna, if its something like a shared personality of Obito and Izuna or something, okay I have no problem  with this.

Its only if its JUST IZUNA when I will absolutely hate it.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

If Tobi was Oro's lab rat he would've shown some interest.

But scroll > Tobi.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Oh, look, more people trying to downplay Izuna's significance in the Uchiha clan's rise, and the influence his fate had on Madara's big decisions.
> 
> 
> Nobody really said anything about it being boring, some just don't like the idea. Some admire the influence Obito had on the paths Kakashi and Naruto took as Shinobi, and don't wish for that to be tarnished.



Well I 100% disagree. I love the mirror image relationship theme that kishi uses. Obito being the uchiha version of Naruto and then turning his back on everything he believed in, only so he can be redeemed by naruto....is awesome. Kakashi could save him with the very words that changed kakashi and we can have much needed closure with obito's life. The manga has always left it hanging up in the air( no true death scene, obito not being in his grave, him dying with regrets about rin)  but im not going to go into a whole tobito defense rant


just saying that obito being the side villain until naruto goes all out against the final villain would be awesome. The fans would connect to him and kakashi and love Naruto all the more. Nobody cares about Izuna, don't waste our time finding some insane way to explain why Izuna wore the mask and have all kishi's tobito hints be a red herring... that's bad writing.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:
			
		

> Izuna never had EMS.


Well, obviously. Your point is?

Tobi doesn't even have EMS either.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara/Hashirama clone is both the lamest and most likely outcome.



By the way
During the ring scene, Tobi was still a good boy and a Zetsu's underling.

I doubt Evil thought in that direction, but ...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

We don't know what Tobi has.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> There's only one Tobi though.



no, I disagree. Kishi didn't show us long hair and short hair so we can assume he got a haircut. they are 2 different people


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

2 Tobis could also work, somehow. Assuming the long haired one isnt Madara.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

son_michael said:


> no, I disagree. Kishi didn't show us long hair and short hair so we can assume he got a haircut. they are 2 different people



With the same face.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2012)

TOBI IS HYBRID UCHIHA
The "Obito" part of his face differs from the left side. Calling it again. Just cementing it for when it happens


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 11, 2012)

Hahaha, I can't decide if it's Tobi crying along with Kakashi or Tobi laughing at Kakashi's misery.

Either way it's hilarious. 



son_michael said:


> no, I disagree. Kishi didn't show us long hair and short hair so we can assume he got a haircut. they are 2 different people



According to Kisame they are the same person.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

son_michael said:
			
		

> no, I disagree. Kishi didn't show us long hair and short hair so we can assume he got a haircut. they are 2 different people


The long haired masked man could have been the real Madara. But if that's true then he's not Tobi. Only the masked man who entered the Akatsuki under the "Tobi" alias is actually Tobi. 

So, there's only one Tobi.

Besides, I don't think the long haired masked man was Madara, so he was probably Tobi.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Well I 100% disagree. I love the mirror image relationship theme that kishi uses. Obito being the uchiha version of Naruto and then turning his back on everything he believed in, only so he can be redeemed by naruto....is awesome. Kakashi could save him with the very words that changed kakashi and we can have much needed closure with obito's life. The manga has always left it hanging up in the air( no true death scene, obito not being in his grave, him dying with regrets about rin)  but im not going to go into a whole tobito defense rant
> 
> 
> just saying that obito being the side villain until naruto goes all out against the final villain would be awesome. The fans would connect to him and kakashi and love Naruto all the more. Nobody cares about Izuna, don't waste our time finding some insane way to explain why Izuna wore the mask and have all kishi's tobito hints be a red herring... that's bad writing.



Does everyone have to be redeemed by Naruto? What kind of crap manga would this be if that was the case?

Tobi doesn't have to be redeemed. Kishi isn't good with that stuff.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

There are 2 masked men, but only one Tobi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

son_michael said:


> How can it be better than obito?! Epic tale of a good pure soul twisted by genjutsu and stained with hatred/vengence in his heart. connetcions to kakashi and Naruto. a special uchiha who has dimensional sharingan powers.
> 
> how the hell is this boring?.



compared to brother of the strongest uchiha, who was madara's rival and ruled the clan with him. Fought during the war times, went toe to toe with senjus, possibly knew hashirama and tobirama and fought them side by side with madara. Followed Madara's steps into unveiling the secrets of the sharingan and knows about what is written on the rikudou tablet. Knows Madara's motivations and plans and is with him in all this...has justified knowledge on the rikudou's sons backstory, knows about Juubi, Zetsu, hashirama's powers, and has a reason to backup his motivation for the eye of the moon plan...

mather of opinion but, as much as it would be amusing to see how the fuck kishi would explain Obito suddenly turning into this, i still think that Izuna would be the one with the most backup to explain what he dared to plan in the first place.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:
			
		

> Does everyone have to be redeemed by Naruto? What kind of crap manga would this be if that was the case?


A core theme of the manga is redemption. I don't see how it's crap. It gives the villains more characterization and makes them easier to sympathize with. If you want a completely unsympathetic villain, go get Orochimaru.



> Tobi doesn't have to be redeemed. Kishi isn't good with that stuff.


See: Nagato.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Izuna was never shown beside Madara during war battles or against the Senju.

He clearly stayed at home doing house choirs.


----------



## Easley (Aug 11, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Obito being the uchiha version of Naruto and then turning his back on everything he believed in, only so he can *be redeemed by naruto.*....is awesome. Kakashi could save him with the very words that changed kakashi and we can have much needed closure with obito's life.


Whoever Tobi is, I strongly believe that he _should not_ be redeemed in any way. He instigated a world war and plans to enslave everyone in a genjutsu, don't give him a noble send-off after that. He'd also be too much like Nagato - his actions justified with a sob story.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not against Obito theory. Other than the timeline conflict, where did he learn his space and time jutsu, knowledge on 10 tails, sharing eye of the moon plan with Madara?


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> compared to brother of the strongest uchiha, who was madara's rival and ruled the clan with him. Fought during the war times, went toe to toe with senjus, possibly knew hashirama and tobirama and fought them side by side with madara. Followed Madara's steps into unveiling the secrets of the sharingan and knows about what is written on the rikudou tablet. Knows Madara's motivations and plans and is with him in all this...has justified knowledge on the rikudou's sons backstory, knows about Juubi, Zetsu, hashirama's powers, and has a reason to backup his motivation for the eye of the moon plan...
> 
> mather of opinion but, as much as it would be amusing to see how the fuck kishi would explain Obito suddenly turning into this, i still think that Izuna would be the one with the most backup to explain what he dared to plan in the first place.



it will also confirm Tobi's claim to Konan about the rinnegan eyes being his.
they were literally his before being taken by Madara.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito and is converted by Naruto I'll honestly grab a bat and hit my face with it.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> According to Kisame they are the same person.



The Kisame who sought truth from the world biggest compulsive liar manipulator ?
I am pretty sure he is not reliable.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> A core theme of the manga is redemption. I don't see how it's crap. It gives the villains more characterization and makes them easier to sympathize with. If you want a completely unsympathetic villain, go get Orochimaru.
> 
> See: Nagato.



Nagato is the prime example why. I hope you're not using Nagato as a good example.

I sympathize with the villains when they're villains, not when they take a complete 180 and decide to become good guys because some kid said some words to them.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> it will also confirm Tobi's claim to Konan about the rinnegan eyes being his.
> they were literally his before being taken by Madara.



Pretty much this plus you gotta look at the big picture. The theme of brotherhood is strong in this manga. Not to mention both of them shares the same goal.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:
			
		

> I'm not against Obito theory. Other than the timeline conflict


Timeline conflict?



> , where did he learn his space and time jutsu,




It's his MS ability.



> knowledge on 10 tails,


Tablet. 



> sharing eye of the moon plan with Madara?


madara found him while looking for an apprentice with Zetsu. Zetsu is "the land itself" so he could have sensed Obito.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 11, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> The Kisame who sought truth from the world biggest compulsive liar manipulator ?
> I am pretty sure he is not reliable.



What reason do we have to doubt him?

He identified Tobi as "Mizukage-sama", that makes it clear that Tobi was the one controlling Yagura, not anyone else.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps its because i tend to prefer a story that makes complete sense instead of a revelation that would cause impact just because of how absurd it is...to each their own i guess.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Timeline conflict?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obito supposed to be only 13 to 14 years old when he invaded Konoha and yet he had a physique of a full grown man. What's the motivation behind the invasion? Obito never had MS. In order to awake MS, you gotta kill the one that matters to you the most. Last time I checked Kakashi is still alive


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:
			
		

> Pretty much this plus you gotta look at the big picture. The theme of brotherhood is strong in this manga. Not to mention both of them shares the same goal.


Strong enough for izuna to be FV?

The only character who fits thematically enough to be FV is Obito.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Obito is not FV.

He's done for after this.

Unless Madara comes in time.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Pretty much this plus you gotta look at the big picture. The theme of brotherhood is strong in this manga. Not to mention both of them shares the same goal.



only one problem though.being Izuna he should have been able to use the Rinnegan like Madara with the ems powers and being able to revert back to previous forms unless of course  he posses a body not originally his own.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> There are 2 masked men, but only one Tobi



If true, I still doubt the Long Haired One was the real Madara.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Obito supposed to be only 13 to 14 years old when he invaded Konoha and yet he had a physique of a full grown man. What's the motivation behind the invasion? Obito never had MS. In order to awake MS, you gotta kill the one that matters to you the most. Last time I checked Kakashi is still alive



But rin is not. I am not tobito believer....


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Izuna was never shown beside Madara during war battles or against the Senju.
> 
> He clearly stayed at home doing house choirs.



He died in battle after giving Madara his eyes.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2012)

Easley said:


> Whoever Tobi is, I strongly believe that he _should not_ be redeemed in any way. He instigated a world war and plans to enslave everyone in a genjutsu, don't give him a noble send-off after that. He'd also be too much like Nagato - his actions justified with a sob story.



this is shounen.....that's what these manga's are. If tobi is obito then he has to be redeemed, kakashi/naruto is not going to kill him, he's going to save him.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:
			
		

> Obito supposed to be only 13 to 14 years old when he invaded Konoha and yet he had a physique of a full grown man. What's the motivation behind the invasion? Obito never had MS. In order to awake MS, you gotta kill the one that matters to you the most. Last time I checked Kakashi is still alive


Okay, according to timeline, he would have been 15-16. You;re really telling me that someone can't be just under 5'9 at that age?

Motivation? Rin's death and Kakashi's failure and mindfucking by Madara.

No, to awaken MS, you just need to feel the emotional pain of losing your closest friend. obito really thought he was going to lose his friends because he was about to die.

Or Rin's death caused it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2012)

vered said:


> only one problem though.being Izuna he should have been able to use the Rinnegan like Madara with the ems powers and being able to revert back to previous forms unless of course  he posses a body not originally his own.



Can you elaborate on this point?


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What reason do we have to doubt him?
> 
> He identified Tobi as "Mizukage-sama", that makes it clear that Tobi was the one controlling Yagura, not anyone else.



I never said Kisame lied. He was sincere. Kisame is just that one guy everyone lies to. Everything he knew was a lie and he wrongly chose the worse lier of all to shed light on this.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 11, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He died in battle after giving Madara his eyes.



He went to battle without his eyes?

Genius he is.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay someone has the chapter, the issue 38 cover has been posted on 2ch


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 11, 2012)

Why do I have an elephant on my cover pic ?

Vered does riddles too ? It's a Danzou cover ?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 11, 2012)

No but seriously that pic has me a little worried.

Not about being wrong about Tobi, I don't care _as much_ about that.

But if Tobi turns out to be some unknown (until now) relative of Obito's that will be an awful, terrible twist, along with a terrible motivation.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 11, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

